# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > ИН-КУ-батор для новичков при поддержке модератора Ольгии (Фокиной Ольги) >  Только Вас нам и не хватало!

## Курица

Из книги *Николая Козлова* 
*"Как относиться к себе и людям, или Практическая психология на каждый день"
*
По какому закону вы живете?

"Что говорит Закон Джунглей? — Сначала ударь, потом подавай голос". 

Киплинг. "Маугли" 

Наше отношение к жизни и людям, как правило, закладывается с детства. Предположим, мне с детства мои строгие родители внушали: "Сынок, жизнь — это джунгли, где каждый только за себя, и хорошего от людей не жди. Пока человек не доказал, что он порядочный, держись от него подальше". 

Наверное, вы встречали людей с подобными убеждениями. У таких людей есть еще одна особенность: об этих своих убеждениях они, как правило, молчат, потому что людям не доверяют. 

Или другой вариант, когда мои усталые и грустные родители мне так или иначе вкладывали в душу: "Жизнь, сынок, сложная штука, и люди бывают очень разные. Не будь слишком доверчивым, присматривайся к людям. Убедишься, что хороший — одно, а увидишь, что плохой, — тогда другое. А пока не разобрался, к себе близко не подпускай". 

Ребенок верит — и теперь не подпускает. 

И, конечно, возможен третий вариант, когда мои добрые родители с детства внушали: "Жизнь — прекрасна! Конечно, бывают люди и недобрые, но ты не ошибешься, если к людям будешь подходить открыто. Пока человек не доказал, что он плохой, считай, что он хороший, добрый и порядочный". 

Вы согласитесь, что эти три установки достаточно разные. Теперь главный вопрос: 

Какая из этих установок самая верная? 

Когда этот вопрос я задаю в аудитории, часть присутствующих (как правило, улыбчивые и с "открытыми" глазами) дружно кричат: "Последняя — самая верная!" Другая часть присутствующих в это время мудро молчит, глядя на первых как на не вполне разумных детей... 

По моему личному мнению, верны все три установки, и верны в равной степени. Это никакой не парадокс — просто каждая установка обладает силой, организующей жизнь, и подтверждает саму себя. 

И если я, например, встречаю женщину, которая убежденно, выстраданно произносит, что "Все мужчины — сволочи", я знаю, что она права. У нее будут на руках и доказательства, и факты: она говорит правду. Действительно, все мужчины рядом с ней проявляют себя как сволочи... 

Более того, встречаю ее взгляд, направленный на меня, мужчину, и мне тоже начинает хотеться сделать что-то такое... 

Точно так же правы мужчины, исповедующие позицию, что "Все женщины — стервы". 

Интересно, что этих мужчин по выражению лица, поведению, манере держаться и характерным фразам я вычисляю еще до того, как они высказались по поводу другой (безусловно, прекрасной) половины человечества. Среди всех женщин они находят тех, кто им интересен (интереснейший бывает подбор!), после чего (естественно, этот момент мужчинами категорически отрицается) идет серия мелких провокаций... 

Я — тоже провокатор, но я люблю провоцировать окружающих на другое, в результате чего мне на людей исключительно везет: у меня прекрасная жена, масса друзей, с предательством не сталкивался. Если же мне попадается "плохой" человек, я констатирую, что моей "позитивной мощности" на него пока не хватило... 

В силовом (эмоциональном) единоборстве побеждает тот, кто сильнее и гибче. 

Как вы развиваете свои "душевные мышцы"? Тренируете свои "эмоциональные сухожилия"? 

ПЛОХИХ ЛЮДЕЙ НЕТ. 

ЕСТЬ ЛЮДИ, НА КОТОРЫХ У ВАС НЕ ХВАТИЛО ДУШЕВНОЙ МОЩНОСТИ 

Разрешите другому быть Другим

Худо-бедно, но на уровне межгосударственных отношений принцип мирного сосуществования и невмешательства во внутренние дела другого государства вносит свой позитивный вклад, помогает жить мирно и не ссориться. 

Вопрос: как вы считаете, может ли и должен ли принцип невмешательства во внутренние дела Другого распространяться на межличностные отношения? 

Утвердительный ответ означает, что вы соглашаетесь со следующим положением: 

"Каждый человек, пока это касается его лично, имеет право жить своей жизнью, решая и определяя все сам: как жить, с кем жить и пр. Касается его — решает он. И никто не вправе вмешиваться в его жизнь без его ведома и согласия”. 

Конечно, вообще не вмешиваться в чужую жизнь невозможно хотя бы потому, что это происходит постоянно помимо вашей воли и желания. 

Человеческие жизни переплетены тысячами нитей и даже канатов, вы вмешиваетесь в десятки чужих жизней и фактом своего появления на свет, и фактом обратным; один ваш вид, одна тень ваша может быть для кого-то поворотным пунктом его биографии... 

Другое дело — сознательное вмешательство. Тут просят — помогите. Спрашивают совета — дайте. А не просят или, тем более, просят не лезть не в свои дела — не лезьте. 

Но вмешиваться мы любим и вмешиваемся: летят советы, несутся замечания, падают упреки, катится давление, сыплются оценки — словами, интонациями, взглядами... А то еще проще — прямое физическое воздействие. 

Почему мы это делаем? По разным причинам. Например, нам удобнее, чтобы некий человек был такой, а не этакий. Разве это не причина, чтобы начать его обработку? 

Понятно, придать этой экспансии благообразный вид не составляет большого труда, что мы и делаем. 

Когда мама ежеминутно одергивает ребенка: "Не шуми! Не бегай!", — она, конечно, может прикрываться заботой о нем или окружающих. Как правило, это ограничение свободы личности мотивируется другим: мама ограничивает энергию и свободу ребенка не потому, что малышу бегать вредно, а потому что ей спокойнее, когда он смирно сидит рядом. Мама решает свои проблемы за счет ребенка. 

Не менее распространено другое обстоятельство: некто считает себя очень умным, а другого — не очень. Более того, он бывает в этом убежден, и это подвигает его миссионерски поправлять “неправильную” жизнь своей жертвы, невзирая даже на самые энергичные протесты. 

Любители спасать, наставлять на путь истинный, помогать заблудшим — остановитесь и вникните! Размышления А.Добровича: "Проделываю мысленный эксперимент: ставлю себя перед глазами тех, кого склонен считать безусловно ниже себя. Интересно, что они обо мне думают? Не сомневаюсь: каждый из них уверен в своем превосходстве надо мной. Тот, кого я числю в мерзавцах, считает себя умней; лодырь — душевно тоньше; выхолощенный чудак — одухотвореннее; грязный распутник — богаче жизненной силой. Они не правы? Но откуда известно, что прав я?". 

Да, вы хотите сделать только как лучше. Но вы не Господь Бог, и не надо считать себя умнее или лучше других, пока они вам сами это не сообщили. На эту же тему как всегда ярко и убедительно пишет Д.Карнеги: "Поймите, что единственной причиной того, что вы не гремучая змея, например, является только то, что ваши отец и мать не были гремучими змеями. А причиной того, что вы не целуете коров и не считаете змею священным животным, является только то, что вы не родились в индийской семье на берегу Брахмапутры. Поэтому вы со всеми своими особенностями вряд ли заслуживаете особого почтения, и вряд ли лица, придерживающиеся других взглядов на жизнь, не правы и заслуживают презрения. Каждый человек по своему прав". 

У китайцев есть великолепный лозунг-образ: "Пусть расцветают все цветы!". Психолог, видимо, расшифрует его так: "Разрешите другому быть Другим. Старайтесь не влиять — даже замечаниями и советами, удерживайте себя от вмешательства, пока не проанализировали всю ситуацию и свои мотивы”. 

Без науки и более по-житейски этот же лозунг излагается гораздо короче: "Живи и жить давай другим". 

Конечно, есть масса исключений из общего правила. Да, иногда не вмешиваться — нельзя. Человек, например, не имеет или потерял царя в голове, а вопрос идет о его жизни-смерти. 

Ваш друг влюбился, но неудачно, и собрался вешаться. Это происходит у вас на глазах — веревку отнимете? Непременно, и правильно сделаете. Но в подобных случаях на вас ответственность не меньшая, чем у хирурга на операции. 

Если вы хотите быть честным человеком, проверьте свои мотивы и соображения внимательно и глубоко — тут все чисто? Продумайте, какими будут результаты — и не только ближайшие, но и отдаленные. 

Вмешиваться можно. Но вмешиваться можно только тогда, когда быть в стороне уже действительно нельзя. А не наоборот. 

ВАС НЕ ПРОСЯТ — НЕ ЛЕЗЬТЕ. ПОЖАЛУЙСТА...

----------


## Курица

Уважаемый *новичок*!
Здравствуйте Вам в нашем Доме.
Давненько Вас так не называли, наверное? Со школьных времен, возможно... Но до сих пор - не правда ли!? - у  Вас в памяти те чувства, которые испытывают люди, впервые куда-то "вливающиеся": это робость, желание понравиться,даже некий страх не то сказать, не так ответить, чем, возможно, вызовешь недовольство и/или недопонимание со стороны старожилов.
Вот и сейчас, читая эти строки. Вы, возможно, киваете...
Но...
Не надо робеть! Войдя первый раз на страницы Форума, Вы можете задержаться на какое-то время у нас в *Ин-ку*баторе,  Вас готова взять под крылышко я, Татьяна*-Курица* (в форумском обиходе- Курочка).

*Итак, уважаемые ВПЕРВЫЕ зашедшие...*
Вот, так вышло, что теперь у нас на Форуме есть кухня, есть мастерские, а как же без  "прихожей"
Вот она - ПРИХОЖАЯ, а, может быть, и гостиная...Короче, раз мы на Ин-ку, то пусть это будет ИНКУбатор...

Здесь вас встретят-приветят,
расспросят-ответят, 
на путь истинный наставят,
общаться научат, и, возможно, заставят...

и даже, может быть, пошлют...
то есть -  куда вам нужно, направят...

*Смело задавайте вопросы, даже самые, на Ваш взгляд, наивные. Поверьте:только вас нам и не хватало!!!* :Aga:

----------


## Анжелла

> Только Вас нам и не хватало!


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Я так обычно говорю, когда свекровь на порог приходит...
Так вот уж и не знаю как другие подумают, что НАСКОЛЬКО им тут рады.kuku

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> и даже, может быть, пошлют...


Вот это мне вообще ооооочень нравится.  :Aga:

----------


## KAlinchik

*Курица*,
 Мама-Курочка!даже на расстояние чувствуется твое тепло...

----------


## Ильич

:biggrin:Инкубатор, говоришь?!
Я свои повысиживаю, можно?
Может что хорошене вылупится?:biggrin:

----------


## Матильда 1967

Танюшка-щедрая душою
Взяв под крыло нас,малышат
Научит радоваться жизни
А этому ведь каждый рад.
Может и не очень складно,но от души.Спасибо за эту тему.Мало времени,чтобы остановиться,подумать-правильно ли живу?Что делаю не так?На нашем форуме очень много всего,а вот такой темы не хватало. :Aga: А так хочется быть под крылышком,особенно у Курочки.Танюша это тебе :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## гунька

*Курица*,



> Мама-Курочка!даже на расстояние чувствуется твое тепло...


 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:

----------


## Солнце45

Не устаю удивляться...поразительно, как некоторые люди с удивительной точностью оказываются на своем месте...вот точно на своем! И имя у них в десятку...Мама Курица :Ok:  :flower:  инкубатор так ваще отпад...))))

----------


## ElwiraT

А новичкам со стажем тоже можно погреться? :Oj:

----------


## Natalya.R

> А новичкам со стажем тоже можно погреться?


Я даже в этом уверена...
Но что то новичков не видно,всетаки робеют...

----------


## НАДЕЙШЕН

> Я даже в этом уверена...
> Но что то новичков не видно,всетаки робеют...


Не-е! Мы здесь! Мы туточки! Все читаем, все впитываем, учимся уму - разуму! Нам здесь такой мамочки как раз и не хватало! Были сиротками несмышлеными. А теперь есть "мама-Курочка"!!! :Ok:  Как мы рады! :042: 

Мы бы и от папы не отказались... :Aga:  Да-да! :Aga:

----------


## Курица

> есть "мама-Курочка"!!!





> Мы бы и от папы не отказались.





> инкубатор так ваще отпад..





> Инкубатор, говоришь?!
> Я свои повысиживаю, можно?
> 
> Не переживайте, "папочка" вроде как С НАМИ!!!:wink:
> 
> 
> Может что хорошене вылупится?





> Но что то новичков не видно,всетаки робеют...


Себя на их месте давайте вспомним...Я вот - неделю читала с оглядкой...потом-зарегистрировалась...ничего не поняла-как там и что...Потом-решилась, написала...И-по электронке-сразу-Оптимистке и Ильичу-по письму послала, мол, общаться с вами хотелось бы, мол, пишите мне...:rolleyes:Боюсаь Вас потерять, только-только обретя...:biggrin:
Вот о  чём думала, голова садовая???:biggrin:
На что Ильич мне ответил-Аську, мол, заведи, потрещим....(это два года  два  месяца назад было...Аська тогда-чудо какой прогресс для меня-чайника,была... Но я реально обдумав ситуацию ( о чём мне, Курице, с Аксакалом в Аське "трещать"-)не завела... Но с Форума  с той поры- ни ногой...так, бывает, в отъезде, и то...если есть возможность-сразу нос свой-клюв любопытный - сую - что произошло, кто что написал, кто из новеньких влился...
А вот потом - с Анжеллиной лёгкой руки - всё же завела себе дополнительное средство общения-Скайп. Как устанавливала, как привыкала-ухохотаться можно...Вот вечером времечка побольше будет-поищу свой давний пост, ссылочку Вам кину-вместе полхихикаем...
А вот первого форумчанина, "живьём" мною увиденного (живую аватарку!!!!!как Дима Дональд говаривал :Aga: ) тоже разрешите Вам представить: это-Иннуся. Наш Ёжик (тогда она еще Инка была). Я в Питер ехала на свадьбу (там выпускник мой невесту нашёл, я ж в интернате для сирот работаю, ну, он и поставил перед фактом -Татьяна Алексеевна, только Вы...В марте это было-ровно два года назад-в каникулы-потому и помню...Значится -ДВА месяца на Форуме...с Иннусей-шапочное знакомство-то есть просто читала посты её, всё в себя впитывала, мудрости поражалась, познакомиться страсть как хотелось, но даже не мечталось....кто я? Провинциальная училка. И кто она - Питерская ведущая...НО...смелость города берет. Перед самым выходом из дома на автобус я ...набираю Иннин номер мобильного(в кабинете её нашла)-и...звоню...Слышу в трубке её голос(голосок).Кто Иннусю знает, поймёт, о чём я...И-...я поплыла...в глазах мокро стало, в горле запершило...она мне и говорит:"Да конечно, встретимся! Вот ты где будешь? Там-то...А я живу тут-то...Я тебя встречу.У метро...Договорились???" Сказать, что это был шок....Да...Незнакомая Инна через Форум обретенная его мне тогда и олицетворяла. Я поняла, что - принята, пОнята, своЯ!!!
Вот с той, наверное, поры, я и стала понимать чуЙства впервые пришедших на наш Форум, а еще то, КАК важно, чтоб на первых порах им здесь "оформили кредит доверия", как мне когда-то Иннуся, а не "настучали по кумполу"...
Потом, летом того же года  "живьем" увидела Наташу Макнату и Марину Зайкину - это когда у нас в Пскове Фестиваль МСК проводился...А потом уже - в Питер (Юкки)-на Зимнюю Первую тамадею-ехать не побоялась...Потом была летняя-вторая- у Ильича в Крыму...Потом- Зимняя в Райволе... 
А сейчас в конце марта я-вслед за Татьяной ВВ из Вологды:wink:-решила и свой ДР в Питере встретить, с друзьями с Форума, в чем мне активно помогают Озорная и Петровночка...Думаю, что всё состоится-во всяком случае, питерские и из Лен.области товарищи по Форуму обнадёживают...

Вот такое "обращение к народу" получилось...

Блииин, в школу опаздываю! 
Всё, полетела Курица!
А вот с чьей лёгкой руки пошло "мама-Курочка" - не могу вспомнить, хоть убей...
Эй, старенькие,бывшие на тот момент новенькими, признавайтесь!!!

----------

LUDMILAKOSA (26.07.2017)

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Вспоминаю, как я попала на форум. Не со своего компа, была в гостях, набрала Тамада - и самый первый пост увидела от Ильича. Про сказку Теремок. И влюбилась в Ильича, в форум, в инет..... Потом зарегистрировалась, сразу начала писать, так хотелось что-то своё дать, чтобы не выгнали, чтобы быть полезной. :smile: Хорошо помню, как меня Марья привела в восхищенье. Я восторженно написала, какая она умница, какая профи.... Не помню какими словами, но смысл был такой. А в ответ, знаете что получила. В посте стоял вот такой смайлик - :eek: Так было обидно. Я от души, а на меня глаза сделали. :biggrin:
Так что первые шаги запоминаются очень. И я рада, что именно Танюша стоит на пороге дома, как приветливая хозяйка, очень щедрая душой, умница и всё-всё понимающая. Заходите, новички! Уж в этой теме вас никто не обидит! А дальше всё может быть. :wink:

----------


## Солнце45

*Курица*,



> На что Ильич мне ответил-Аську, мол, заведи, потрещим....(это два года два месяца назад было...Аська тогда-чудо какой прогресс для меня-чайника,была... Но я реально обдумав ситуацию ( о чём мне, Курице, с Аксакалом в Аське "трещать"-)не завела.[[/QUOTE


вот именно так себя и чувствую до сих пор...пишу...нет не то...снова пишу нет не то..чем больше думаю, тем меньше пишу...потом думаю, ну все уже на форуме есть...а хочеться просто общаться...иду туда, где мало про работу...потому что учусь еще...и важно так найти свою суть...терзания прямо какие-то...счастливые люди, кто на своем месте...вот опять абра кадабра




> И кто она - Питерская ведущая...НО...смелость города берет. Перед самым выходом из дома на автобус я ...набираю Иннин номер мобильного(в кабинете её нашла)-и...звоню...Слышу в трубке её голос(голосок).Кто Иннусю знает, поймёт, о чём я...И-...я поплыла...в глазах мокро стало, в горле запершило...она мне и говорит:"Да конечно, встретимся!


почти так же со мной было...я ведь себя старичком не считаю...и дело даже не в количестве сообщений...а в полезности наверное...она тоже на своем месте, Инна наша...А Марье я  вообще письмо написала...потом по телефону разговаривали...потом в гости к ней ездила...Марья умница большая...я может не оправдываю ее доверия...хотя она мудрая понимает наверное...или просто принимает такую...ну вот такая я...сама в себе...да много людей на форуме хороших...

----------


## Ильич

> пост увидела от Ильича. Про сказку Теремок


Ей богу не помню шоб про Теремок писал... разве что коментировал. у себя в репертуаре и теремка то не было...:smile:
Привела на форум Аня СЕНС.  ООО каке это было чудо увидеть братьев по разуму.  Точнее сестер, хотя тогда и братья в изобилии были Дима Одесса (Димины трусы) и  Шарик (Лапша). 
Я так сразу и написал "Здравствуйте мои родненькие!,Как я вас искал! Теперь я вдвое больше молока надою вместес вами!" - ну прям кот Матроскин. Тогда Макната только получила статус модератора и стала директоршей. Ой тогда можно было муз файлы приреплять прямо к постам! Сколько я накачал шикарной музыки... Ну и пошло потом первые посты, первые встречи, первая тамадея, и уходил и приходил и с Зоргом и Геной Гениальным боролся, Эльпиду уже без меня банили... Честно говоря не знаю много ли сам выложил, но со временем, после систематизации архива уже не хожу в архивы. Для меня там вчерашний день. Сегодняшний на реальных встречах. Самое удивительное, что в реале люди другие.  В вирутале мы кажемся, а в реале мы есть. И форум сейчас для меня эта возможность приобрести реальных друзей за тридевять земель.
А "молодым" (не в смысле возраста а смысле стажа пребывания на форуме) пожелаю найти в нашем большом доме свое уютное место и попрошествии лет получить стол на творческой кухне или комнату для мастерской.:smile:

----------


## Natali_T

Мы все такие разные... амбизиозные... творческие... застенчивые... задиристые... но как каждому человеку, взрослому или малышу, хочется чтобы тебя приласкали, успокоили, избаловали... как хорошо, что есть мама Курочка! Она и приласкает, и пожурит!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Ильич*,



> Самое удивительное, что в реале люди другие. В вирутале мы кажемся, а в реале мы есть.


По хорошему другие или по плохому?
Если Танюшка еще лучше, чем она на форуме, то я уже в глубоком обмороке (смайлик:ангел)

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Тань, хотя у меня вроде бы статус не новичка:wink: а я у тебя тут сидеть буду...в кустах...Потому что НДРАВИЦЦЦЦАААА!!!!! :Oj:

----------


## Ирида

Заходите, новички! Уж в этой теме вас никто не обидит! А дальше всё может быть. 

Я так понимаю, новичками называются те, кто недавно на форуме? Или те, кто недавно в профессии? Я из первой категории.
Но в любом случае радует, что в этой теме не обидят! Все равно большую роль в общении между нами играет то, что ведущие- люди эмоциональные и творческие. Бывает простая просьба о помощи у некоторых вызывает бурю возмущений и нотаций, а иногда все, наоборот, всем миром стараются помочь... Я, например, еще не поняла, что можно спрашивать, о чем просить, а что нельзя... Конечно, у меня еще много трудностей в техническом плане, скайпы, лички.... с трудом соображаю где что искать, бывает часами  и ночами сижу на форуме пытаюсь что-найти для себя полезное и новое, но не зная где и как, результат нулевой. Вот иногда попадаются просьбы, где я могу помочь. Есть и у меня авторские работы , но как и пренести с компьютера на  форум еще не доходит. А если набирать, так это по 10-15 стр. текста, печатать целый день.... Вообще на форуме столько умниц, которые столько знают, я сижу и удивляюсь, как это у них  все получается, как они все успевают, все эти спец. тех. термины, в которых я дуб- дубом. Я если на форуме, то больше ничего не успеваю, все стоит, домашние дела, работа. Муж грозится уже интернет отключить. Так что правы коллеги, утверждающие, что форум, как дом родной, уходить не хочется...

----------


## Солнце45

*bycmarina*,



> Тань, хотя у меня вроде бы статус не новичка а я у тебя тут сидеть буду...в кустах...Потому что НДРАВИЦЦЦЦАААА!!!!!
> __________________


точно как в кустах...под защитой

----------


## Кэтринкин

> А "молодым" (не в смысле возраста а смысле стажа пребывания на форуме) пожелаю найти в нашем большом доме свое уютное место и попрошествии лет получить стол на творческой кухне или комнату для мастерской.:smile:


ой, спасибо большое...:rolleyes:
Я вот, как нашла форум, так сразу, по-наглому, зарегилась, а выкладывать-то нечего! А то, что есть мало кому будет интересно - все исписано по этому вдоль и поперек. И если честно, для меня сейчас лучше помолчать, чем и занимаюсь. НО! Есть желание, стремление и цели. Так что, раздел замечательный! Танюша - Умница с большой буквы! И не судите строго, если кривое словцо проскочит - уверена, я смогу его обронить только из-за не знания или оплошности. Будем стараться расти и оправдывать свои ожидания. 
И если честно, вот мне и посоветоваться не с кем. Ну не разбирается моя мама как разговаривать с заказчиками, а вот Вы - знаете! Поверьте, даже Ваше маленькое опрометчивое слово - это как капля в моем сосуде) Я даже завела блокнот, в который записываю все понравившееся изречения, ситуации и т.д. не знаю, сколько пройдет времени, когда это начнет работать, но как говорит Таня-Курочка:
"Страшно не делать - страшно начать!"

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Ей богу не помню шоб про Теремок писал...


Точно. не про теремок. Про Репку. Так ведь? Да не суть важно сейчас, про что. Важно. что каждый когда-то был новичком и настороженно приглядывался к обитателям.

----------


## королевишна

ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ. Примите меня к себе? Очень волнуюсь.

----------


## KAlinchik

> ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ. Примите меня к себе? Очень волнуюсь.


не волнуйся, проходи, распологайся!:wink:

----------


## Курица

> ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ. Примите меня к себе?


А КАК же?! Вернитесь в начало- прочтите название темы!!!
ВАС только нам и не хватало, Ваше Королевское Величество!!!
проходите, располагайтесь.Трона поначалу не обещаем - занят он...но рассчитывать на понимание и дружбу вполне можете, раз уже первый шаг сделали- "в народ" пошли...
Вижу, долго с духом собирались - почти 4 месяца...Но это и неплохо - наверное, за это время поняли. что тут никого в лоб не ударят, не запрягут, верхом ни на ком не ездят...
Ну, а если и покусают , то -малёхо, "здоровья для" - ведь яд-он (хоть пчелиный, хоть змеиный)-в малых-то дозах даже полезным бывает...
Располагайтесь, да и давайте, выпьем на брудершафт - у нас принято на ТЫ друг к другу обращаться...
пока у меня вино в холодильнике остывает, с мыслями соберитесь, уважаемая Корлевишна, да что-нибудь нам про себя и расскажите. Можно не всё...тайну-то государственную мы не спрашиваем. а так, слегонца: откуда будете родом, с чем пришли, мирно ли Ваше Королевство с соседями живёт...И-главное- есть ли наследники престола, а также Король-батюшка радует ли...И откуда в казну денежки идут(то есть где на ниве Праздника трудиться приходится)...




> Очень волнуюсь.


Не волнуйся,Королевишна, это я так, чуть-чуть пошутила. Всё путём. Ждем рассказа о себе!!! :Aga:

----------


## урааа

Танюша....я тоже под крылышком хочу быть......очень нужное это и хорошее дело....а новичкам....впервой писать это ваще...жесть..помню как волновалась...как хотелось что то этакое написать....что б удивить.....да хотя бы не вляпаться....и вот одно из первых сообщений про аквагримм .....который я использовала на свадьбе ...жены разукрашивали мужей ...в котиков ...зайчиков....написала.....ну и жду??????.......!!!!!!.......и вот пошли подколы....а может сразу фломастерами???хахаха.....а может так...блиннннн...я вся такая разобиделась....в смятение....как вести себя....что дальше...но ....дорогие мои УПОРСТВО!!!!!!!!!ЕСЛИ ВАМ ЕСТЬ ЧТО СКАЗАТЬ-НЕ БОЙТЕСЬ!!!!!!!!!!ВЫ ПОПАЛИ ИМЕННО ТУДА!!!!!!!!!!! :Ok: ТАКИХ ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫХ.:biggrin:....ОТКРЫТЫХ К ОБЩЕНИЮ :Vah: ....ТВОРЧЕСКИХkuku.... ЛЮДЕЙ :Oj: ....КАК НА НАШЕМ ФОРУМЕ -МАЛО!!!!!!!!! 

Танюша спасибо за теплое местечко в ин-кубаторе форума!!!!!!!!!!!!!
А стишки про деток....ты когда то выставляла.....я перечитываю.....и поздравление доче тоже оттуда писала.....она аж прослезилась.....:smile:

----------


## LUSSI V

Мне эта тема нравится, я тоже полный чайник по всем этим смайликам и оформить себя еще не могу нормально (целый день фото прикрепляла). А вот в Вас уже успела влюбиться (хотела бы увидеть). А творческие встречи проходят как от меня далековато. Спасибо всем кто мне ответил на просьбу,  Ильичу огромное спасибо. Да мне наверное тоже пока поделиться нечем особенно, я так все что я применяю Вы давно прошли. 
Спасибо Вам за то, что это общение помогает искать новые формы работы. 
 А вообще как только выдается минутка (жалко что редко) то сразу к Вам на сайт. Это самая главная оценка. :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:

----------


## королевишна

Ой спасибочки за гостеприимство::Сама я из города Саяногорска(Красноярский край). На трон совсем не претендую, тем более, что первые шаги не совсем уверенные( я не волшебник, я только учусь) На больших мероприятиях я не тружусь, но в на праздниках в кругу друзей и родственников всегда, что нибудь придумываю. Очень много было взято с форума. Мне очень нравится этот форум, всегда читала и восхищалась вашим общением. Спасибо за понимание . Ну а теперь,   дорогая Курочка, давай на брудершафт:

*Добавлено через 12 минут*



> ТАКИХ ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫХ.....ОТКРЫТЫХ К ОБЩЕНИЮ....ТВОРЧЕСКИХ.... ЛЮДЕЙ....КАК НА НАШЕМ ФОРУМЕ -МАЛО!!!!!!!!!


Это точно!!!!!

----------


## Курица

> Располагайтесь, да и давайте, выпьем на брудершафт - у нас принято на ТЫ друг к другу обращаться...





> Ну а теперь,   дорогая Курочка, давай на брудершафт:


[IMG]http://*********org/372042.gif[/IMG]


Подставляй бокалы! Меня зовут Татьяна, а тебя???

----------


## Ольга-63

> Ну, а если и покусают , то -малёхо, "здоровья для" - ведь яд-он (хоть пчелиный, хоть змеиный)-в малых-то дозах даже полезным бывает...


Ой! Куда я попала!!! И я хочу... яду... куриииииииного.:biggrin: Скучаю очень по нему. Уж очень он полезный! :Ok:

----------


## Курица

> И я хочу... яду... куриииииииного


[IMG]http://*********org/347463.gif[/IMG]


> Скучаю очень по нему.


[IMG]http://*********org/348487.gif[/IMG]



> Уж очень он полезный!


[IMG]http://*********org/338247.gif[/IMG]

Ольчик!!! Я ж помню, как ты из самой Самары палатку везла тяжелющую...чтоб меня приютить...я тоже по тебе скучаю.По ручкам твоим оч.умелым...
расскажи лучше, как  ан форум первый раз вышла, да  как я тебя на поездку к Ильичу на Тамадею спровоцировала...
Предадимся воспоминаниям!!! :Oj:

----------


## Helga597

Танюшка! У тебя в ИНКУбаторе очень уютно! Иначе и быть не могло! Поскольку ты мудрая, позитивная и очень щедрая душой!!! НО для меня все таки ты НЕ мама, а ДРУГ!!! И  в своем желании поблагодарить тебя за твоё умение деликатно поддержать, я не одинока, а  в очереди, нужно заметить, весьма длинной, в которой народ просто хотел бы тебя поблагодарить за твои добрые дела!!!  :Ok:   :flower:

----------


## NataliaIP

Здравствуйте! Я, наверное, уже не совсем новичок. Читаю форум давно. Сама я не тамада, так только если в кругу семьи чего-нибудь организовать, и то беру уже готовые сценарии и жутко волнуюсь. Захожу в последнее время редко, дочку родила и все внимание переключилось только на нее. Только и остается ночами в интернете сидеть:smile: И на ваш форум иногда заглядывать. Хорошая эта темка. Новичкам всегда трудно, а тут так тепло :Ok:

----------


## Ильич

> По хорошему другие или по плохому?
> Если Танюшка еще лучше, чем она на форуме, то я уже в глубоком обмороке (смайлик:ангел)


Чумовее, однозначно.... Но эт на тамадее

----------


## Курица

> Но эт на тамадее


 :Vah: Ильич  практикуется в изготовлении анимашек на почтенных Дамах-то Веру поместил ПозитиФФчик, то меня :redface:

Это я анекдот рассказываю, из моей любимой серии "Про пьяных"...А так как они(анекдоты) у меня обычно в лицах, то...
вот что получается...:tongue:

----------


## bratsk65

[QUOTE=Кэтринкин;2657295]ой, спасибо большое...:rolleyes:
Я вот, как нашла форум, так сразу, по-наглому, зарегилась, а выкладывать-то нечего! А то, что есть мало кому будет интересно - все исписано по этому вдоль и поперек. И если честно, для меня сейчас лучше помолчать, чем и занимаюсь. НО! Есть желание, стремление и цели. Так что, раздел замечательный! Танюша - Умница с большой буквы! И не судите строго, если кривое словцо проскочит - уверена, я смогу его обронить только из-за не знания или оплошности. Будем стараться расти и оправдывать свои ожидания. 
От всей души подписываюсь под этими словами... Тоже зарегистрировалась.Читаю с большим удовольствием.Восхищаюсь талантом вашим..Тамадой не работаю. Только люблю организовывать дни рождения друзей и родни по своей инициативе,поэтому очень интересны ваши темы... Буду стараться не потерять Вас.

----------


## Курица

> Я вот, как нашла форум, так сразу, по-наглому, зарегилась


*bratsk65*,
*Оль*, а чё сразу - "по наглому"-то? По-моему, так совсем ты правильно поступила-вошла в Дом, и сразу-"Здрасьте Вам", а не спряталась в уголок и не высовываешься  оттуда время от времени, по Дому бегая и всё по карманам распихивая (типа сладких конфеточек из вазочек. по столам расставленных ):biggrin: , пока хозяева отвернутся...



> И если честно, для меня сейчас лучше помолчать, чем и занимаюсь


А что молчать-то? Давай, расскажи о себе-великий Пушкин писал, что история КАЖДОГО человека-едва ли не интереснее истории целого государства, и я ему верю.
А я тебе помогу...
Вот, например, картинка мне такая попалась...думаю, поможешь..
Где это снято? Где это небо такое синее?:wink:
[IMG]http://*********org/367978.jpg[/IMG]

А чтоб цитату выделить, Оль, тв так сделай: в посте человека выдели кусок, на который отреагировать желаешь, и ЖМИ на Цитата выделенного-под фотографией - та цитатка сама в *Быстрый отве*т и впрыгнет!

----------


## Кэтринкин

*Курица*,
С позволенья, приму ваши советы и на свой счет))))

----------


## Ира-Праздник

*Курица*, буду рада прижиться и перейти из ранга новичков в свояков :wink: Спасибо за дельные советы!

----------


## Kescha

*
Девочки, подвинтеся...я тоже хочу в гнёздышко к Мамочке!* 

 Спасибо , Танюша, за тепло, за гостепреимство, за твоё доброе сердце.

*NataliaIP*,
*bratsk65*,
 девчонки, я тоже не тамада .так же стараюсь что-то сделать интересное для родственников,как-то поздравить от души . Тоже боялась ,в первый раз, а примут ли меня ? о чём писать, как общаться? я понимаю, от меня помощи никакой , но САМО ОБЩЕНИЕ СО ВСЕМИ ну просто затягивает ....сейчас дня не проходит чтобы я не заглянула на форум ,т.е  " домой ". Ещё раз хочу сказать всем спасибо за то что вы есть-все такие разные, противоречивые и интересные !!!




*Добавлено через 14 минут*



> ВАС только нам и не хватало, Ваше Королевское Величество!!!
> проходите, располагайтесь.Трона поначалу не обещаем - занят он...но рассчитывать на понимание и дружбу вполне можете, раз уже первый шаг сделали- "в народ" пошли...


ой, какие хорошие слова !!!  :Oj: 
я думаю , если такими словами будут приветствовать каждого "новичка " то все страхи пропадут. :Aga:

----------


## galchonka

Ой.. И я хочу в ИНКУБАТОР!!! 
Тоже хочется вспомнить как это случилось - мое появление на форуме.. Все наверное знают уже что я так любитель-оформитель и вовсе никакая ни ведущая.. Вроде и хочется и колется до мурашек.. Вот такая я трусиха.. Когда пришла на форум - поняла что материалу взять мне не откуда - если только ЧРГ перепечатывать, но кому оно надо.. Нашла темку "Документы и оформление праздника" и сразу поняла что тут я и буду обитать и помогать и радовать.. В процессе так втянулась, что теперь я - главный человек на работе по оформлению и проведению праздников (ведь у меня теперь столько всего :biggrin:), несмотря на то что у нас есть художница для этого.. Блин, опять хвастаться начала.. И забыла совсем зачем пришла.. А.. Сказать БОЛЬШОЕ ЧЕЛОВЕЧЕСКОЕ СПАСИБО Курочке нашей Заботушке. Благодаря ей я открыла для себя скайп и общение с новыми интересными людьми.. Долгое время я просто выполняла просьбы разные и боялась обращаться к кому-либо наверное еще памятуя о своей застенчивости, от которой уже и следа не осталось.. А благодаря ВАМ, милые мои форумчане, я теперь как с шашкой наголо впереди планеты всей. 
Танюшка - молодец что берешь под крылышко новичков, всех приголубишь, приласкаешь.. Пасиб тебе и поклон до земли!  :Oj:

----------


## KAlinchik

> теперь я - главный человек на работе по оформлению


похоже, что и на форуме тоже... в теме " ДОКУМЕНТЫ" ты одна из лидеров-мастериц!

----------


## Курица

> похоже, что и на форуме тоже... в теме " ДОКУМЕНТЫ" ты одна из лидеров-мастериц!


Присоединяюсь полностью и прошу Админа:Мариночка, дайте нашему Галчонку Мастерскую-она ведь Мастер, все это подтвердят :Aga: !!!!

----------


## аLisa

Я смотрю в инкубаторе не только новички греются. Вот уж, эта мама Курочка, всем ее тепла хватает.
  А насчет "предаться воспоминаниям". Я с месяц читала, хотя многих уже знала в реале. Так уж получилось, к счастью, наверное, что я сначала на встречу в Песчаное попала, а только через пол-года на форум. Собственно и интернет "завела", чтоб с вами общаться. Правда, мобильный, очень неудобный. А вот сегодня купили мтс коннект. Не знаю как будет дальше, но пока радует, скорость - супер. Теперь буду осваивать как выставлять фотки, музыку. До этого просто не было тех.возможности. Так что, Татьяна Алексеевна, я тоже в какой-то степени новичок.

----------


## bratsk65

> А что молчать-то? Давай, расскажи о себе-великий Пушкин писал, что история КАЖДОГО человека-едва ли не интереснее истории целого государства, и я ему верю.
> А я тебе помогу...
> Вот, например, картинка мне такая попалась...думаю, поможешь..
> Где это снято? Где это небо такое синее?


Ой,спасибо Танюша за такие слова и вообще за прием...Очень тронута..А тем более фотографией.Это мой родной город Братск.Я здесь родилась и прожила уже вот 44 года. Очень молодой,молодежный сибирский город. Приглашаю всех в гости...
Очень рада общению с Вами.Буду стараться тоже внести свой вклад в общее дело.Тут есть чему поучиться.... Я действительно еще плаваю,многого не понимаю...но я прилежный ученик.Так что все впереди. :Ok:

----------


## орбит

приветики! мне тоже к вам хочется, люблю тусовочки!
меня поразил один момент, когда я смотрела Иннины ролики с Питерской Тамадеи. выступал Владленыч, Танечка ВВ, и Касатик, по-моему, пели они свою визитку на "Бэль" и там такие слова"... Я душу Курице отдам за мастер-класс!" супер, в самую точку, присоединяюсь! Танечка, ты одна из самых добрых и отзывчивых людей в мире! 
я тоже не сразу стала общаться на форуме, меня даже записали вновички, чтобы я заслужила, повторяю, заслужила доступ в те темки, где сидела, как мышка, нет как хомяк, и набивала свои щёки-закрома материалом.
тоже думала, а что мне писать, всё уже написано. а на самом деле здесь нужно общаться, тогда и идеи появляются и мысли вслух и желание сделать этот безумный современный мир чуточку добрее, красивее.
СПАСИБО И НИЗКИЙ ПОКЛОН!!!!!

----------


## Наталья Кульнева

И меня возьмите под крылышко.
мне здесь тоже уютно.
[IMG]http://*********org/329919m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Именинка

Татьяна, огромное спасибо за темку.Когда новичкам прикрыли доступ в интересные места у меня как то сразу упало настроение,думаю "Ну вот, только только начала соображать что к чему и все.... Вход закрыт" То что я использую в своей работе, кто то где то уже использовал,мне даже страшно что то выставлять было, поскольку попадались  довольно резкие комментарии к подобным материалам.А тут столько позитивной, доброй энергетики... Спасибо Вам , Татьяна.:smile:

----------


## po4emy4ka

*Танечка!!! я тебя люблю!!! ты - золотой человек!!! спасибо за внимание и заботу!!!*

----------


## Mazaykina

> дайте нашему Галчонку Мастерскую-


C удовольствием.  :Ok:

----------


## королевишна

> [IMG]http://*********org/372042.gif[/IMG]
> 
> 
> Подставляй бокалы! Меня зовут Татьяна, а тебя???


Меня зовут Ольга! В инкубаторе действительно очень тепло и уютно. Жаль, что времени маловато, что бы почаще заходить., а так тянет

----------


## Курица

> Меня зовут Ольга!


*Оль*, я теперь ТОЧНО запомнила твоё имя!
А вот чтоб и все другие к тебе не по титулу обращались, а по имени, ты вот что сделай:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028  пост 16

А еще бы на тебя полюбоваться разрешила-цены б тебе не было! КАК это сделаьб-по верхней же ссылке - пост № 3!!!

Ты же умничка! Вон как быстро научилась цитаты в пост вставлять. Даже с фото...Этого и я до сих пор не умею.
И не учусь даже. Знаешь, почему? Потому что "процитированная" фотка утяжеляет сайт, а информации несёт чуть- можно-если надо-просто написать- фото в посте № ...-то-то-то-то...
Удачи, как наш Саша писал!:wink:

----------


## королевишна

Танюш, спасибо огромное за поддержку. Я, конечно попробую  фото выставить Только скажи, пожалуйста, что такое пост 16, или пост№3. Как то сложновато мне это дается.

----------


## Ильич

> Танюш, спасибо огромное за поддержку. Я, конечно попробую  фото выставить Только скажи, пожалуйста, что такое пост 16, или пост№3. Как то сложновато мне это дается.


Вот то что ты написала и есть *пост* эт термин такой
Справа  вверху над твоим сообщением сообщением написано 52 - это номер поста.

----------


## королевишна

Спасибо,Ильич. С постом я разобралась уже. Теперь пробую двигаться дальше. правда, очень маленькими шагами.

----------


## Абюл45

> пробую двигаться дальше. правда, очень маленькими шагами.


 ...топ,топ, топает малыш, с мамой по дорожке милый стриж...:smile:
 Оленька, я до сих пор топаю маленькими шагами... :Aga: не потому, что не хочу большими, а просто тише едишь - друзей встретишь больше, а их здесь много, много, много...каждый шаг - дружок...
Я сюда пришла, как в сказку попала...и чем дальше, тем интересней...а встретили меня красны девицы - Светочка-Сильва :flower: , Танюша - Курочка :flower: , Анжеллочка :flower: , Инночка-Ёжик :flower: , Оптимистка-Людочка :flower: , Гвиола-Наташенька :flower: , Манечка :flower: ...и добрый молодец - Ильич-Аксакал :Pivo: ...стали меня уму-разуму учить...до сих пор учусь, а если серьёзно... поживете, увидите и услышите...не пожалеете...

----------


## Курица

> Только скажи, пожалуйста, что такое пост 16, или пост№3.


Оль, жми на эту ссылку:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028 
- попадешь на 1 стр очень важной для тебя темы "А как? часто задаваемые на форуме вопросы" Так вот в ней тебе надо прочитать пост под номером 3.
А имя ты уже в автоподпись вставила...Все тебя теперь знают. Молодец...движешься семимильными шагами, а не 


> очень маленькими шагами.


так держать. Если что:eek:- "мама"*Курица*,
  и "папа" *Ильич*,
 рядом...кричи-руку протянем...:biggrin: :Aga:

----------


## даша_ст

здравствуйте. я искала ноты к одной новогодней детсадовской песенке на другом форуме. там мне посоветовали обратиться сюда. я зарегистрировалась тут и мне сразу же помогли. с тех пор я стала сюда частенько заглядывать и нашла  для себя много интересного! вы все тут молодцы!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Татьяна,у меня опять вопрос:Хочу поставить свой свадебный ролик.Куда его разместить и как это делается?Только ты же знаешь,мне простым языком и поподробнее...."темнота сибирская"

----------


## Курица

> Хочу поставить свой свадебный ролик


Татьна, поставить- это "выставить для просмотра"?
Если да, то можно в "Собственные наработки"...



> как это делается?


В программе Про-шоу,например...
И грузишь его,например, на Мой мир на майл или Вконтакте, а ссылочку выставляешь в темке.
Что-то еще объяснить?

----------


## Kescha

*королевишна*,

Оля, привет.Я тоже начинала с "  А как ? Часто задоваемые...".Первое время ,эта темка ,была моей настольной книгой.Сделала копии,то что меня интересовало, и вперёд...Пробовала сама " дойти " до всего,а что не понятно было 
я спрашивала в этой темке.Так что  не бойся,все с этого начинали. Помнишь пословицу : " у страха глаза велики. "

----------


## Лиля Малышка

> И грузишь его,например, на Мой мир на майл или Вконтакте, а ссылочку выставляешь в темке.


Да, понять бы еще как на Мой мир или в Контакте загрузить...
Эх, компьютерная безграмотность тяжело лечится...

----------


## королевишна

Всемогромное спасибо за поддержку. Сама не успела понять как все получилось. смотрю а фото уже стоит. :Vah: Конечно, все не так сложно как кажется на первый взгляд, но без вашей поддержки я бы не смогла. Не перестаю восхищаться добротой и теплотой в инкубаторе. Как же это здорово!!! Особоно для нас новичков :Ok:

----------


## Курица

> понять бы еще как на Мой мир или в Контакте загрузить...


*Лиля Малышка*,
Лилечка, так и там, и там-для "особо одаренных" все сделано- главное-найти раздел Моё видео и СЛОВО Загрузить.
А там-всё пошагово-саво "впрыгнет", вон как Олина фотография...Кстати, Оль, на сленге это не фото, а ава (аватар, аватарка):wink:
И меня радует, что на аве ты совсем без короны, Ваше Велличество...а просто милая и симпатичная молодая особа, у которой все впереди!

----------


## Лиля Малышка

Танюша! Так *виде*о еще в какой-то *специальный формат* перевести нужно, а я этого не умею...
 Как вырезать кусочек- тоже не знаю...
 Вот дали мне молодые 2 диска со свадьбы по полтора часа каждый  И что делать?Не буду же я эти три часа пытаться загружать... И неинтресно полный вариант чужой свадьбы смотреть и некорректно по отношению к молодым выставлять полную версию...

----------


## королевишна

> И меня радует, что на аве ты совсем без короны, Ваше Велличеств


Тань, да я же так назвалась не потому что высокого мнения о себе, а просто фамилия дала название. А так то я простая  веселая и общительная. Вот.

----------


## evochka2777

Танечка, что я в интернете нашла.)))



Ну, заходи, раз пришла, пока петух не видит.))))

----------


## Курица

> Ну, заходи, раз пришла, пока петух не видит.))))


Ну-ну,Люд, ну-ну...
А потом... :Vah: 

[IMG]http://*********org/390026.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Марина Дудник

Ну, девчонки, ну, прелести вы наши - насмешили до слез, хохочу уже минут пять! Спасибо!!! 

И немного о себе! В форум как и все влюблена с первого взгляда! Зарегистрировалась  сразу как увидела, в связи с тем что в компьютере полный ноль - помогали тоже форумчане! Ив друзья сразу ко мне пришли  СветочкаДиумчик и Андрей Нороха, которые сами были новичками, но не на форуме а в тамадейском деле... Вот с ними и начинала... А потом Ильич... отправила ДВД по почте, Аксакал выставил на Ютубе... По мне прошелся пресс критики форумчан - но... Я сказала себе: Форум это сила, форум это наука, форум -это семья, где и похвалят и поругают - твои родные люди, они хотят только добра. А поэтому выше нос и вперед. Работай над собой. И что вы думаете? За этот год я получила: 1  уверенность в своих силах и способностях, 2  повысила самооценку, 3  научидась фантазировать... А раньше с фантазией у меня было... мягко говоря никак.! Так что спасибо форуму! 

А отдельное спасибо Маме Курочке, за доброту и ласку с которой  ты Танечка нас всех принимаешь под своё крылушко... kiss

----------


## Ksyusha S

Хочу поделиться своей радостью с мамой Курочкой и со всеми, эмоции переполняют, радость брызжет через край, :Vah:  а всё потому, что ВДРУГ мне открылись темы. Как же это приятно!!! :Ok:    Девочки, я вас люблю :Oj: !

----------


## Прима

А я на форум попала через Пеструшку-Веселушку- мою любимую подружку!!!! Поехали,говорит в Питер, а чтобы тебя немножко знали. выложи ролики...все сделала и в Райволу!!!!!!.... А там Мама Курица клятвенно пообещала меня в "дочки" взять!!!!!!УРА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Курица

> А там Мама Курица клятвенно пообещала меня в "дочки" взять!!!


[IMG]http://*********org/332755.jpg[/IMG]
Подтверждаю, тёзка!!!
По двум, как минимум, причинам (первую ты мне в Райволе прошептала на ушко-она о сходстве внешнем), а вторая - о сходстве наших фамилий, имеющих "куриный" корень...Моя-то девичья -Куренкова, те, кто на Одноклассниках у меня в друзьях, это знают...меня в школе -класса до восьмого, те мальчишки, которые в меня влюблялись, чтоб не выдать себя :biggrin:  :Vah:  - Курицей звали-величали...так я и на Форуме зарегилась...а потом уже люди добрые в курочку перекрестили :Aga:  

И что-то давно тебя,Танюш, на страничках Форума не видела- все глаза проглядела - Пеструшка-Веселушка хоть изредка пролетала, а о тебе - ни слуху, ни духу!.
Назвалась груздём - рассказывай. чем дышишь!!!

----------


## ruslava

*Курица*,
 лишний раз убеждаюсь, какое же у тебя доброе сердце, Танюшка. Доброе и огромное. И все в нем помещаются - и новички и старички. И всех ты любишь, помнишь и знаешь!
Умничка!
Вот уж правду говорят, что не золото, не серебро, а ЧЕЛОВЕК - вот главное богатство на земле.
 :flower:  :flower:  :Oj:

----------


## Лиля Малышка

Танюша, Курочка! А как ты вообще все успеваешь,- и на Форуме модерировать( слово-то какое мудренное),и советы в личкам писать и еще в своем интернате завучествовать?
 Может в твоих сутках не 24 часа, а больше?

----------


## Курица

> Может в твоих сутках не 24 часа, а больше?


*Лиля Малышка*,
 всё дело в том,Лилечка. что я толЬстая. А полный человек имеет, в отличие от ВАС, стройняшек, большой запас подкожного жира, который,_ сгорая_ , даёт возможность не ходить, а летать...:wink::biggrin: Ведь мы, чтоб похудеть (  :Vah:  а это мечта каждой женщины!) движемся и делаем все в убыстрённом темпе. как иногда на видео включают быструю съемку-так примерно :Oj: 
Поэтому у нас, толстушек, всё получается быстрее в 2 раза. Поэтому у меня в сутках не 24, а 48 часов.

Попробуй -пополней-и у тебя сразу появится лишнее время. :Queen:

----------


## Абюл45

> что я толЬстая.


 ...ну во-первых не то... даже язык не поворачивается сказать, а рука написать..., а
 во-вторых ХОРОШИХ :smile:людей должно быть МНОГО... :Aga:  у них сердце доброе и большое...

----------


## Пухляш

А можно я скажу просто и лаконично - СПАСИБО!!! :Oj: 
Спасибо всем и в первую очередь Танюше-Курочке, которая вселяет веру в себя. Почитаешь ее посты - и уже не так страшно, и уже есть смелость писать о своих идеях и наработках, не боясь, что их сочтут за глупость. Спасибо всем радушным форумчанам!!!

----------


## Прима

> По двум, как минимум, причинам (первую ты мне в Райволе прошептала на ушко-она о сходстве внешнем), а вторая - о сходстве наших фамилий, имеющих "куриный" корень...Моя-то девичья -Куренкова, те, кто на Одноклассниках у меня в друзьях, это знают...меня в школе -класса до восьмого, те мальчишки, которые в меня влюблялись, чтоб не выдать себя - Курицей звали-величали...так я и на Форуме зарегилась...а потом уже люди добрые в курочку перекрестили


....Вот-вот, и меня тоже в школе курицей величали-обзывали...сперва не нравилось, а потом-гордилась :smile:   Я еще в Питере почувствовала (интуитивно), что очень ты мне , Танечка, родная!!!! ..а уж по второй причине ТЕМ БОЛЕЕ!!!...а живу я хорошо, времени  не хватает, буду  "поправляться " по твоему совету....глядишь все успевать стану!:smile:

----------


## Колесо

> А вот с чьей лёгкой руки пошло "мама-Курочка" - не могу вспомнить, хоть убей...
> Эй, старенькие,бывшие на тот момент новенькими, признавайтесь!!!


Танюш,мне кажется,это Лесюня,помнишь такую?А вслед за ней Таня-вишенка,это первые твои дочки форумские)))а может и до них уже были?

Тань,я даже не знаю,какая я ?Старенькая,новенькая,средненькая,но мне у тебя тут нравится!Вот тут все сравнивают форум с домом(это так и есть),кухня,прихожая и т.д.а вот если представить форум  человеком,то ты  для меня,душа этого форума!
 :flower: 

История моего появления на форуме начинается с того,что попала я сюда в свой день рождения,какой я себе подарочек забахала,да? Попала случайно,что искала не помню,но зачиталась так....что пропала для всех домашних! Писать поначалу стеснялась,поставила для себя условие,прочитаю всю тему "свадьбы",потом "юбилеи" и только потом буду писать, так и поступила. С каждым из вас познакомилась читая посты,ясно представляла человека,смущало что аватарки менялись,было трудно,только я привыкала и бац!Свой первый робкий пост написала и сидела ждала, напишет кто-нибудь?спать не ложилась,а на следующий день был педсовет,а я глаз не смыкаю,жду:примут,не примут?И кто бы вы думали мне ответил?Таня-Курочка,Алинка - Калинчик.Потом Анжелла, как-то сразу взяла надо мной шефство,все объясняла,за ручку водила,со скайпом помогла и так мы с ней сдружились.Могли по скайпу и поплакать и похихикать и семьи друг друга узнали.Появились друзья по скайпу,те чьи голоса знаешь,ждешь появления,скучаешь когда долго не разговариваешь...Я поняла,что без форума уже не смогу,это часть моей жизни,важная её часть!!!

----------


## Анжелла

> .Я поняла,что без форума уже не смогу,это часть моей жизни,важная её часть!!


Танюша! Ты что на слезы пробиваешь? Я не понимаю почему, но так получается, что тебя вот сейчас так по долгу нет и я реально скучаю. Твой бархатистый голос стоит в ушах, помнишь как мы пели? " В тот день, когда рождалась я, любовь к тебе рождалась тоже..." Возвращайся скорее. :flower:

----------


## Люсиль

Здравствуйте, дорогие форумчане! Вот,  набралась смелости и зашла к Вам  в прихожую. Добрая мама-курица, может быть  и меня приютите под крылышко!

----------


## Курица

> Добрая мама-курица, может быть  и меня приютите под крылышко!


Заходи, дорогая, проставь имя в автоподписи или под авой, да расскажи-с чем пришла, откуда родом, как ты до такой жизни "докатилась"??? (шучу я так)-:wink:
Просто-несколько слов о роде деятельности не помешают, и чего от общения на Форуме ожидаешь, уважаемая???

----------


## урааа

*Люсиль*,
 заходи......располагайся здесь тебя точно примут и приласкают.....обогреют.......задавай вопросы.....не бойся быть новичком...с Танюшиного  инкубатора настоящей птицей выйдешь!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Люсиль

Я из Самарской области. Моя работа посвящена общению с людьми, веду программы для пожилых людей, отдыхающих в санаторных заездах по 20 дней. Чем больше общаешься, тем это лучше получается .Это интересно и затягивает. Я думаю, что путь ведущего - это не просто  найти чьи-то сценарии и тупо с папочкой в позе па-де-де мозолить кому-то глаза. Это- путь работы над собой и изменения себя, при подпрыгивании  до планки, которую все время повышаешь! Это реализация всех своих творческих качеств, которые позволяют УПРАВЛЯТЬ ВНИМАНИЕМ ЛЮДЕЙ! 
    Ребята, мне с вами интересно, пока читала форум стольким хочется сказать слова восхищения! Вы такие невероятные! И уверенность вселяете и мысль творческию будите! Вот за этим к вам и пришла.

----------


## sВЕТОЧКА

Здравствуйте, дорогие форумчане! Очень рада к вам  присоединиться. разрешите войти в вашу большую семью . Я педагог , музыкант занимаюсь и организацией праздников  торжеств . благодарю всех за возможность воспользоваться вашим огромным опытом  учесть ваши подсказки во многих "подводных  камнях" нашей порой  неожиданной творческой деятельности . Разрешите  поздравить всех  с днем работников культуры. успехов, благополучия, здоровья вам и вашим семьям  :flower:

----------


## Maestros

> заходи......располагайся здесь тебя точно примут и приласкают.....обогреют.......задавай вопросы.....не бойся быть новичком...с Танюшиного  инкубатора настоящей птицей выйдешь!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Доброго времени суток всем! Наконец-то и я решился молвить слово... Честно говоря я совсем даже не ведущий, а всего лишь музыкант (хобби такое), постоянно работающий на свадьбах и юбилеях. Но всё, о чем говорится на форуме, мне как бы родное. Иногда захожу сюда просто для того, чтобы подпитаться энергией для встречи с гостями... Ведь у меня основная работа забирает все силы, а в выходные обычно вырисовывается "хобби". Не вру - форум иногда как глоток живой воды, хочется шевелиться, работать, творчествовать и т. д. Сколько всего полезного я получил - не счесть! Теперь попробую потихоньку что-нибудь вернуть, исходя из скудного арсенала музыканта.

----------


## Алла11

Здравствуй дорогая МОЯ--НАША мамочка Курочка! Какое счастье,что ты свила для нас своё гнёздышко! Я ,признаться, после питерской Тамадеи чувствую себя ПОЛНЫМ ЯЙЦОМ. Но, я работаю над своей самооценкой...
   Зима такая тяжелая,затяжная выдалась. В Великий Пост у всех Великое Затишье,наверняка, у многих такое настроение....  Дорогие мои, скоро ПАСХА и  ЯЙЦА станут необходимы !!!        И мы тут такие РАСПИСНЫЕ, да из под Курочки...!!!

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуй дорогая МОЯ--НАША мамочка Курочка!


Привееееееееееет,Аллочка-барабанные палочки!!! Что-то тебя долго не видно было!!! Давай-давай, рассказывай новичкам, как сама-то на Форум наш наткнулась, как писать боялась, как на встречу собралась, как "живые аватарки" вместе с тобой по Райволе бегали и как ты, с чего это вдруг решила, что 


> чувствую себя ПОЛНЫМ ЯЙЦОМ


Ты- умница и красавица!!!!

*И вообще-пора за тренажер!* Итак! В связи с наступающим Днём Театра ВСЕМ ЖЕНЩИНАМ(и девушкам) срочно перевоплотиться в красавиц писаных. Для улучшения внутреннего состояния - вот заклинание. Читать по 3 раза утром и вечером, стоя перед зеркалом. Очень уверенно!

Я люблю себя милую, нежную, 
Озорную, немного небрежную. 
Я люблю себя разную-разную, 
Даже утром, спросонья, прекрасную! 
Я люблю себя стильную, сильную, 
Потрясающую и сексапильную! 
А порою серьезную, смелую, 
В этой жизни такую умелую! 
Я люблю себя всю, без остатка, 
Заношу все слова я в тетрадку, 
Чтоб напомнить любимой себе 
Я - это ЧУДО на нашей Земле! 
Я уникальна и неповторима, 
Я это чувствую, это незримо! 
Я это знаю, не забываю 
И про себя без конца повторяю: 
ЛЮБОВЬ - это я, 
СВЕТ - это я, 
ЖИЗНЬ - это я, 
Я - СВОБОДА своя! 

Через три для, после разминки, добавить ЭТО заклинание:

Солнышко, милая, очень красивая, 
Я - ненаглядная, просто отпадная, 
Сладкая, умная и интересная, 
Речь моя дивная слышится песнею, 
Во взгляде сияющем - солнца лучи, 
В голосе ласковом шепчут ручьи. 
Волосы дивные, пышные, длинные, 
Талия тонкая, просто осиная: 
С прошлыми мыслями порвана нить. 
Как себя, милую, не полюбить!

Ну, и "заполировать " любимой "Лапочкой":

_Я такая Лапочка ! Я такая Цаца!
На меня, Красавицу, Не налюбоваться!
Я такая Умница! Я такая Краля!
Вы такой Красавицы Сроду не видали!
Я себя, любимую, Холю и лелею!
Ах, какие плечики! Ах, какая шея!
Талия осиная, Бархатная кожа -
С каждым днем красивее, С каждым днем  
                                                                            моложе!
Зубки, как жемчужинки - С каждым днем 
                                                                            прочнее!
Ножки - загляденье - С каждым днем стройнее!
Волосы шикарные - Вам и не мечталось!
На троих готовили - Мне одной досталось!
Никого не слушаю, Коль стыдят и хают!
ПОТОМУ ЧТО ЛУЧШАЯ! 
                                           ПОТОМУ ЧТО ЗНАЮ!_

----------


## Kescha

Можно , я тоже добавлю? Это как бы заключительное слово в заклинании: :Ok:  :Oj: 




*Ой, Боже ж ты мой,ну я просто кайфую! 
По улице лебедем выплыву белым, 
Улыбка направо,взгляд томный-налево 
Все бабы, как бабы,а я - Королева!
И пусть я совсем не модельного роста,
Характер порою- не для слабонервных
Но все же во мне столько шика и лоска!
Все бабы,как бабы,а я -Супер Стерва!
И пусть все проблемы к чертям всяким сгинут,
А бывшие делают пусть харакири! 
А я так решила: сейчас и отныне 
Все бабы, как бабы,а я-то Богиня*

----------


## nataliindigo

гмм-гмм...
всем привет....я Наталья...
только вот вчера случайно ПОПАЛА  на ВАШ форум...я совсем зеленая:smile:
осматриваюсь....голова кружится от ВАШЕГО МИРА!!!!! хочется стать его частью....
чувствую :smile: здесь "маньяки" своего дела kuku
урррааа!!! я ВАС НАШЛА!
тамадой себя не назову...... много чем приходится заниматься, но всё так или иначе связанно с детьми....больше всего мне подходит определение -  ВОЖАТАЯ
Готова делиться, ведь отдавая, мы становимся богаче....только вот нужно сначала осмотреться, что да как...я пока тихонечко похожу-поглазею....
спасибо за теплую встречу!

----------


## Курица

> я пока тихонечко похожу-поглазею....


*nataliindigo*,
 Наташа, походи-походи, потом возвращайся и спрашивай, чего непонятно, договорились? Жду тебя в День смеха на этом же месте!!!
Сегодня уезжаю в Питер.
Дежурными по Ин-ку батору в моё отсутствие - тго есть до 1 апреля - прошу быть *Анжеллочку* и *Наташу Озорную* - они новичков любят и не обидят!
Курица
[IMG]http://*********org/361074m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лерченок

*Курица*, Танюшка, милая, какая тема у тебя хорошая!
Эх, редко захожу на форум, дети совсем не пускают за комп, забегаю раз в пятилетку в пару тем заглянуть, родные лица увидеть, да и всё. Жду не дождусь когда у деток личный комп будет и мне мой ноут отдадут. Так что потом заново надо будет вливаться в струю форума, буду новичком со стажем :smile:

----------


## Анжелла

> Дежурными по Ин-ку батору в моё отсутствие - тго есть до 1 апреля - прошу быть Анжеллочку и Наташу Озорную - они новичков любят и не обидят!


Ух ты! Даверили козлу капусту!:biggrin: Наташа-это я про себя...




> чувствую  здесь "маньяки" своего дела


Наташа, ты даже не представляешь НАСКОЛЬКО " маньяки".
Лерченок, давай уж скорее возвращайся.  :flower:  Побольше тебе заказов, чтоб скорее купить детям комп. :Aga:

----------


## Kescha

> Дежурными по Ин-ку батору в моё отсутствие - тго есть до 1 апреля - прошу быть Анжеллочку и Наташу Озорную


Анжелла-правое крылышко ,а  Наташа- левое крылышко:smile:( вроде правая и левая рука ).
Мама-курочка, будъ спок, мы их не силъно будем мучить!!!:biggrin: :Oj: 





> только вот нужно сначала осмотреться, что да как...я пока тихонечко похожу-поглазею....


Некого ходить-бродить...:wink:.Знаешъ сколько времени надо?...ведъ наш форум бо-ль-шой и ин-те-рес-ный- вливайся сразу, а там разберёшься что к чему! :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## Maestros

> В связи с наступающим Днём Театра ВСЕМ ЖЕНЩИНАМ(и девушкам) срочно перевоплотиться в красавиц писаных. Для улучшения внутреннего состояния - вот заклинание. Читать по 3 раза утром и вечером, стоя перед зеркалом. Очень уверенно!


_Так как для мужчин тренажер и заклинания не предусмотрены, пробую придумать успокоительное средство:_
Да, с весенним солнышком
Труднее жить мужчине!
Зимою - просто женщины, 
Теперь они - богини!
И к красоте немыслимой - немыслимо придраться
(убрать, замазать, выделить, залачить постараться -
Умеют бабы хитрые накраситься, одеться…  так,
Что мужчинка бедный хватается за сердце!).
Улыбочка направо и тут же взгляд налево - 
Вот так с ума нас сводят не бабы - королевы!
Но вам скажу мужчины - есть повод нам гордится,
Не стали б без причины все женщины рядиться!
Все лапочки и цацы, принцессы, птички, крали - 
Нам нравится хотели, для нас с тобой старались!

----------


## Марина Дудник

Ой, как приятно.... новый мужчина.... И таааакой обходительный!!!  :Oj:  Маэстрос  Вы нам нравитесь!!!! Вливайтесь, освежайте наши  :biggrin:ряды!!!

----------


## irinka26

Здравствуйте, вот решилась погреться под вашим крылышком. на сайт захожу регулярно, но написать робою, все таки решилась. Я и тамадой то себя назвать не могу, так немного интересуюсь, провела десяток с хвостиком свадьб, но так просто по зову души. Когда походила по сайту почитала какие матерые здесь профессионалы обитают, даже и боюсь что либо свое писать и предлагать. Но конечно здесь безумно интересно и такие уникальные люди собрались. ОГРОМНОЕ ВАМ СПАСИБО что поддерживаете нас новичков

----------


## Анжелла

> Здравствуйте, вот решилась погреться под вашим крылышком


Иринка, проходи! Правда крылья теплые только завтра с дня рождения вернутся, но мы 
пока тебя одеялом укроем.

----------


## Озорная

> Правда крылья теплые только завтра с дня рождения вернуться


Нет, дорогие мои, не завтра, а 31 марта. А чтоб вы не заскучали по вашей мамочке-Курочке, я вам привет из Питера передаю, прямо из под её теплых крылышков.:smile:

[IMG]http://*********org/445757.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/437565.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/418109.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/423229.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/417085.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/398653.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анжелла

Наташа, вы что там делали с Татьяной? Что у нее за аллергия на лице? Надеюсь -это следы любви к ней, а не что то другое...:biggrin:

----------


## tolyanich

> *Maestros*,
> Честно говоря я совсем даже не ведущий, а всего лишь музыкант (хобби такое), постоянно работающий на свадьбах и юбилеях.


Зачем же  так  опускать работу  музыкантов :Vah: :biggrin:Не хотелось бы  развивать эту  тему, но с таким отношением к этим двум уважаемым мной профессиям не согласен категорически. Для  того, чтобы называть  себя  музыкантом, нужно как минимум лет  5   учится, иметь  хотя бы  минимальный талант , любить  музыку и  работать работать... ну и  т.д:biggrin: А Вы говорите  не ведущий , а  всего лишь  музыкант. Не понятно. Все профессии нужны, все профессии  важны и  работа  музыканта  заслуживает не меньшего  уважения, чем работа ведущего:wink:

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Ин-ку батор для новичков или Под крылышком у Курочки


Или   тема для   цыплят:biggrin:

----------


## Озорная

> Наташа, вы что там делали с Татьяной? Что у нее за аллергия на лице? Надеюсь -это следы любви к ней, а не что то другое...


Анжелл, мы там её ЗАЦЕЛОВЫВАЛИ  :Aga: :tongue::biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********org/403783.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/450886.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/447814.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/398662.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/410950.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/411993.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/433497.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Maestros

> А Вы говорите  не ведущий , а  всего лишь  музыкант. Не понятно. Все профессии нужны, все профессии  важны и  работа  музыканта  заслуживает не меньшего  уважения, чем работа ведущего


Не хотел никого обидеть(и себя в том числе), просто не так выразился, не то хотел сказать... В общем костноязычие подводит... Конечно же обе эти профессии заслуживают большого уважения и каждая важна и их даже сравнивать не стоит, чтобы на грубость не нарваться.

----------


## Анжелла

> Анжелл, мы там её ЗАЦЕЛОВЫВАЛИ


Ну ладно тогда! :flower:

----------


## tolyanich

> Не хотел никого обидеть(и себя в том числе), просто не так выразился, не то хотел сказать... В общем костноязычие подводит... Конечно же обе эти профессии заслуживают большого уважения и каждая важна и их даже сравнивать не стоит, чтобы на грубость не нарваться.


Думаю здесь нарваться на грубость  скорей исключение  из правил, за что и любим этот  форум и всех его  "обитателей". Но не мог не заступиться за музыкантов  :Oj: :biggrin: И конечно же  никаких обид :Aga:  :Pivo:

----------


## Лиля Малышка

> И конечно же никаких обид
> __________________


Мир,дружба, жвачка?

----------


## tolyanich

*Лиля Малышка*,
Любовь :Oj: :biggrin:

----------


## Озорная

> Наташа, вы что там делали с Татьяной?


Если кому интересно подробнее узнать, идите в Питерскую тему - http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=125375&page=43

----------


## koshka2904

Вот хочется, чтоб меня тоже под крылышко взяли. Не буду повторяться, но действительно написать по работе - нечего, а общаться хочется. И советов хочется все больше и больше!!! а советы влечут за собой материал, за которым мне уже обращаться стыдно :Blush:  . Только сейчас у меня начинают появляться.. не, не идеи, а всего лишь переработки чужого материала под себя, ну что ли с новым взглядом, нет, со своим взглядом. Ведь как мне Анжеллочка говорила: ты не должна ни на кого быть похожей! А как тут не будешь, если смотришь на материал от гуру :061:  и не знаешь как же его рассказать так чтоб не слово в слово, когда только 5 свадеб провела, когда только начинаешь офигевать : одну компанию за 15 мин расшевелила, а другая 2 часа была неподъёмная...
ПриютИте, а?:rolleyes:

----------


## Анжелла

Катенок! Какая ты красотка! Девочки, помните она такая тигрушкой была? У тебя наладили инет? Давай больше не пропадай! :flower:

----------


## Курица

Здравствуйте всем, и новичкам, и старожилам!
Докладываю-явилась, не запылилась!!!
Со щитом (то есть с сертификатом)_хвалюсь!:biggrin::biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********org/444640m.jpg[/IMG]

А еще мы все встретились в Питере. Так я смогла с Божьей помощью соединить приятное с полезным! Я бесконечно благодарна моим друзьям-Петровне и Озорной Наташе за их провокацию-только благодаря этим героическим петербуржанкам смогла состояться такая дружеская встреча без галстуков!!!
Очень жаль, что не приехали(ну, вмешалась Судьба-Злодейка!)Жасмин с Михалычем,Ларочка с Игорем,Касатик...и в последние минуты подвело здоровье Таню С.Это огорчает, но дает право надеяться на новую встречу....Какие наши годы, правда?:rolleyes:
Но все остальные собравшиеся, а именно: чета Озорных,чета Ёжиков, чета МэриЭлечек,Петровна,Люда Зум,иностранка Таня Лези,хабаровская петербуржанка Лена Класс - все такие родные и близкие!!! :Ok: 
Спасибо им за то, что они у меня есть!

Итак, новички!!!Делай, как мы!!!Дружи и встречайся в реале! Ведь жизнь ТАК коротка, впечатлений ТАК мало в серых буднях!!!

Спасибо Анжелле и Озорной за дежурство!Заступаю на вахту вновь.В личке 8 писем неотвеченных-это завтра, ладно? устала. В ванну и спать...
До связи.
Ваша Курица.

----------


## Анжелла

> Спасибо Анжелле и Озорной за дежурство!Заступаю на вахту вновь.


Ура!!! Курочка прилетела! Ух и тяжело тут вахту держать.  :Aga:  Это только Танюша может!

----------


## koshka2904

=Анжелла;2677076]


> Катенок! Какая ты красотка!


  спасибо :Oj: 



> У тебя наладили инет? Давай больше не пропадай!


Ха! У меня теперь безлимитный! :Ha: 
Только что мужу сообщила: да вот на СВОЙ сайт зашла, отрваться не могу. -    Может я ещё не ваша, но вы уже МОИ!!!

----------


## Озорная

> -    Может я ещё не ваша, но вы уже МОИ!!!


Катя, наша, наша....:smile: "Вперед и вверх, а там...." Удачи и приятного общения!!! :flower:

----------


## olehka

И я , и я прошусь под крылышко Танюшки Курочки! Под тёплое, душевное, и такое тёплое! 
Я пришла на форум год назад ,зарегистрировалась и увидела , что через неделю состоиться встреча в Харькове и я можно сказать просто нагло на неё напросилась, хотя я не занимаюсь проф. проведением праздников и поделиться мне особо нечем.Муж у меня был в шоке, куда я рванула,неделю переписывалась и поехала на встречу с абсолютно незнакомым людьми, а  у меня был такой душевный подъём, просто не передать словами, словно я нашла свою семью, море пережитых мной эмоций за эту встречу не предать никакими словами,все стали такими родными и близкими, потом встреча в Песчаном,вообщем, я помню каждого, улыбку,взгляд и благодарю Бога, что на моём пути повстречались такие люди !
ОСЬ ВАМ! :)
Форум мне очень дал многое в плане личностного роста и у меня есть теперь больше возможностей дарить маленькие радости близким и коллегам по работе.
Порой мне нечего написать на форуме и я  просто читаю посты и смотрю на аватарки и моё сердце наполняется теплом, я с вами :flower: 
Целую всех и обнимаю, так хорошо под крылышком :Aga: 
[IMG]http://*********org/436237.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

> Я пришла на форум год назад ,зарегистрировалась и увидела , что через неделю состоиться встреча в Харькове *и я можно сказать просто нагло на неё напросилась*, хотя я не занимаюсь проф. проведением праздников и поделиться мне особо нечем.Муж у меня был в шоке, куда я рванула,неделю переписывалась и поехала на встречу с абсолютно незнакомым людьми, а  у меня был такой душевный подъём, просто не передать словами, словно я нашла свою семью, море пережитых мной эмоций за эту встречу не предать никакими словами,все стали такими родными и близкими, потом встреча в Песчаном,вообщем, я помню каждого, улыбку,взгляд и благодарю Бога, что на моём пути повстречались такие люди !


*olehka*,ты пишешь:"*и я можно сказать просто нагло на неё напросилась*"
 :biggrin:вот это ты загнуууууууууула...:biggrin:
А вот про то, что ты пишешь в конце, то, Оль, я тоже помню такие мелочи с наших пяти встреч, на которых пришлось побывать, что сама себе удивляюсь...Наверное, нам так надоедает наша обыденность, наша бытовуха, наша каждодневность...что мы с удовольствием, как в омут с головой, "ныряем" в то неизведанное новое, которое сулит нам встреча похожих по интересам людей...Володя, муж Озорной, в ответь на мой вопрос, какими мы ему показались в Райволе, не очень ли сумасшедшими, честно сказал..."Нет, вы, конечно, сумасшедшие...но...такие хорошие! Я, честно говоря, после Райволы стал лучше понимать свою жену!"
ВОООООООООТ!! Общение на Форуме меняет народ.
Это я для тех пишу, которые боятся(стесняются) что-либо начать писать в ответ на наши посты.Моя бабушка говорила:"Мужик на барина всю жизнь сердился, а барин и не знал!" Поговорка чуть-чуть не о том, но я хотела сказать-у вас ничуть и не изменится жизнь, если вы, уважаемые новички и просто- :smile: "читатели-копатели":tongue:-будете читать Форум, как интересный журнал...делая закладки...У вас просто не появится новых друзей-приятелей в разных уголках России, у вас ВСЁ будет хорошо, конечно, НО- по-прежнему!
А вам ЭТО надо???
Весна идет! Даёшь побольше подснежников (геологов, вышедших на поверхность)!

----------


## Ладушка

Впервые зашла в эту тему. Нужная она. 
 Вот только Танюшка, твое теплое  крылышко нужно  иногда и нам. Скоро два года как я пришла сюда. В первый же день написала свой восторг, и  всё что  чувствую и сейчас  стараюсь  сразу  излить и поделиться радостью ли  проблемами...То, что здесь свои -  поняла сразу.  А к Танюшке тянешься  интуитивно.:smile: Самое тёплое место в Питере было именно у тебя  под крылышком, когда мы сидели на кровати. Было легко и  надёжно...
  Посмотрела фотографии. Родные лица! 
Жду с нетерпением  новых встреч.

----------


## KAlinchik

> Я, честно говоря, после Райволы стал лучше понимать свою жену!"


тоже самое сказал мой муж после Песчаного...

----------


## irinka26

[QUOTE=Анжелла;2673981]Иринка, проходи! Правда крылья теплые только завтра с дня рождения вернутся, но мы 
пока тебя одеялом укроем.

Ой, как приятненько, спасибо большое.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Танечка,здравствуй!У меня как всегда вопрос:как можно поискать мои данные,которые я разместила в "Кто мы"?Заранее-СПАСИБО!

----------


## Курица

> как можно поискать мои данные,которые я разместила в "Кто мы"?


*ТАТЬЯНА55*, по этой ссылке 
http://forum.in-ku.com/search.php?searchid=2860952
увидишь все свои 178 сообщений.
Где-то 3 марта ты впервые о себе написала в "Кто мы?", значит, ищи по названию темы и по дате...Пролистай все сообщенния, может, вспомнишь...
(Сочувственно, головом кота Матроскина): "А что, провалы в памятииииииииииии???" :Vah:

----------


## mar16

> Наверное, нам так надоедает наша обыденность, наша бытовуха, наша каждодневность...что мы с удовольствием, как в омут с головой, "ныряем" в то неизведанное новое, которое сулит нам встреча похожих по интересам людей


Это про меня. 
Я думаю, появись ин-ку-батор пораньше, я бы раньше набралась смелости написать сообщение на форуме. Все-таки здесь форум профессионалов, вклиниться в разговор таких корифеев- страшно.
А здесь под крылышком Курочки-Татьяны, Анжеллы, Наташи-Озорной, других девчонок уютно, и слова ободрения-то вы находите такие добрые .....

----------


## sВЕТОЧКА

Разрешите, представиться и в вашей приятной темке, меня зовут Светлана, долгое время я изучала материал, старалась понять правила форума, до этого ни на одном форуме не было опыта общения. Казалось, вот сейчас дочитаю и эту темку и начну общение. Чуть пропускала несколько дней, накапливалось еще масса сообщениний и все с начала. Так и оставалась за бортом. Но постепенно набралась смелости и начала общение и оказалось - не так уж и сложно. Спасибо вам за теплую атмосферу, без ложной лести, здесь она царит особенная, благодарю. :flower:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> (Сочувственно, головом кота Матроскина): "А что, провалы в памятииииииииииии??


Не без этого!:biggrin:
Тань спасибо тебе,пойду снова туда куда ты послала...
Вот прям молодец...kiss.посылаешь,а мы Все довольны,хороший ты человек.Дай Бог тебе хорошего любовника!!!

----------


## забава путятична

Помогите яйцу-переростку в период выгорания. У меня приключился кризис среднего возраста. Весь свет во мраке, работа поперек горла, для клиентов где бы взять гаубицу. Тоска беспросветная уже 5 месяцев. Помогите!!!!

----------


## Курица

> Дай Бог тебе хорошего любовника!!!


Тёзка!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rolleyes::redface: :Vah: Ну и пожелание у тебя!
Лубовник и Бог - "две вещи несовместные" (как Гений и Злодейство) :Aga: 

"*Чужой* земли мы не хотим ни пяди...
А вот *своей* - вершка не отдадим!!!"(С) :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 22 минуты*



> Весь свет во мраке





> Помогите!!!!


*забава путятична*,
"Скорую" куриную помощь вылывала,милая? Ну, садись-ка поудобнней, да ушки-то в мою сторону навостири,дЕвица!
Во-первых, красавица, ты ж персонаж-то сказочный (раз з*абавой путятичной* названа), а значится, должна знать, голубушка, что всё-то, что ты там написала всердцАх и компутеру доверила,-  это временно!!! Да-да... Добро-то, оно завсегда злов сказках  победит, только не разом, подождать приходится...
Пять месяцев, говоришь, тьма беспросветная,выгорание дикое?
Ах ты,красавица...тяжко пришлось тебе, видимо, за те 12-то годков, которые Праздникам отданы? Без отдыха, без продыха, на нерЬве завсегда...Ни на море, ни на окиян-хотя и живёшь-то близёхонько, не выбиралася, всё трудилася, семью тянула-кормила детушек...
Чаво ж ожидаешь-не железная, чай, из плоти и крови,милая...
Да и не совсем уж  девица  красная (эт я сужу по тому, что сама призналася, мол,приключилси с тобой Кризис среднего,типа, возраста...)
Но есть,милая, есть, дорогой ты мой человек, способ один...как тебе из энотого самого состояния (в книжках он в умных "синдромом хронической усталости величается") выбраться...
Слушай сюда!
Вот сейчас я тут рецепт один напишу!
А ты его внииииимательно-развнимательно прочитай, и вывод мне сделаешь.
Ладушки???
Рецепт-то длинноват, конешно дело...Зато почерком понятным(шрифточком ясным набран), а не накарябан, как водится у врачей-то...
Читай, любезная!
Да помни вещь главную:"Сказка-ложь, да в ней намёк...понимешь???:wink:

_Банка жизни 

…Студенты уже заполнили аудиторию и ждали начала лекции. Вот появился преподаватель и выставил на стол большую стеклянную банку, что многих удивило:
-Сегодня я хотел бы поговорить с вами о жизни, что вы можете сказать об этой банке?
-Ну, она пустая, - сказал кто-то.
-Совершенно верно,- подтвердил преподаватель, затем он достал из-под стола мешок с крупными камнями и начал укладывать их в банку до тех пор, пока они не заполнили ее до самого верха, - А теперь что вы можете сказать об этой банке?
-Ну, а теперь банка полная! - опять сказал кто-то из студентов.
Преподаватель достал еще один пакет с горохом, и начал засыпать его в банку. Горох начал заполнять пространство между камнями:
-А теперь?
-Теперь банка полная!!! - начали вторить студенты. Тогда преподаватель достал пакет с песком, и начал засыпать его в банку, спустя какое-то время в банке не осталось свободного пространства.
-Ну теперь-то банка точно полная - загалдели студенты. Тогда преподаватель, хитро улыбаясь, вытащил две бутылки пива и влил их в банку:
- А вот теперь банка полна! - сказал он. - А теперь я буду объяснять вам, что сейчас произошло. Банка - это наша жизнь, камни - это самые важные вещи в нашей жизни, это наша семья, это наши дети, наши любимые, все то, что имеет для нас огромное значение; горох - это те вещи, которые не так значимы для нас, это может быть дорогой костюм или машина и т.д.; а песок - это все самое мелкое и не значительное в нашей жизни, все те мелкие проблемы, которые сопровождают нас на протяжении все нашей жизни; так вот, если бы я сначала засыпал в банку песок, то в нее бы уже нельзя было поместить ни горох, ни камни, поэтому никогда не позволяйте различного рода мелочам заполнять вашу жизнь, закрывая вам глаза на более важные вещи. У меня все, лекция окончена.
- Профессор, - спросил кто-то из студентов - а что означают бутылки пива???!!! 

Профессор опять хитро улыбнулся:
- Они означают то, что, не смотря ни на какие проблемы, всегда есть время на то, чтобы расслабиться, посидеть с друзьями, да  и пропустить пару бутылочек пива!_

А завтра опять встретимся -на этом месте, в тот же час!!!
 :Aga:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> "две вещи несовместные" (как Гений и Злодейство)


Позвольте не согласиться...они неразделимы,вечный конфликт на протяжение 2000 лет(минимум)А насчёт "Дай Бог"это к слову,у меня по АТЕИЗМУ-5:tongue:(отлично)в дипломе стоит,а насчёт "любовника"-не говори,что я :Aga:  не желала!

----------


## Натуля

> А здесь под крылышком Курочки-Татьяны, Анжеллы, Наташи-Озорной, других девчонок уютно, и слова ободрения-то вы находите такие добрые .....


Ой, как я с Вами согласна... *Тысяча благодарностей им!!!* А главное, ведь и сообщения наши успевают по другим темкам находить и всегда по кнопочке "спасибо" щелкнут. Я например очень тронута такой заботой.
Если бы я раньше знала, давно бы общаться начала, а думала так же...



> Все-таки здесь форум профессионалов, вклиниться в разговор таких корифеев- страшно.

----------


## Курица

> Если бы я раньше знала, давно бы общаться начала, а думала так же...


Ну и зря...
[IMG]http://*********ru/1105570.gif[/IMG]

----------


## НАДЕЙШЕН

Почитала, как домой к маме съезила, тепло так....
А в гости без подарка не ходят , вот вам наша мама-Курочка...
[IMG]http://*********org/404445m.jpg[/IMG]


Ну в в темку про любовников, есть еще кое-что, всем бы цветочков таких... весной... а можно и круглый год... блин красиво... и э-ро-тично-о-о!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********org/394205m.jpg[/IMG]
и еще...

[IMG]http://*********org/401373m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## MAGISTRA

Татьяна, ВЫРУЧАЙТЕ! Хочу изменить НИК и не пойму как это сделать((

----------


## Натуля

> Татьяна, ВЫРУЧАЙТЕ! Хочу изменить НИК и не пойму как это сделать


Марина, это кажеться только через администратора сайта. Самой изменить не получиться (я уже пробовала), но если у Вас вдруг получиться, напишите как... Я то же хочу изменить НИК...

----------


## Озорная

*Марина Голик*,
*Губанова Наталья*,

Девочки, для смены ника надо обратиться к Марине *Mazaykina* - админу форума.
Вот её страничка в профиле. http://forum.in-ku.com/member.php?u=29
 Там найдите кнопку СВЯЗЬ, нажмите, ОТПРАВИТЬ ЛИЧНОЕ СООБЩЕНИЕ

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Курица*,



> Банка жизни


Уже становлюсь как...
[IMG][/IMG]

а от меня тебе :Oj: 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## aleksa252

ну вот и я-таки добралась до инкубаторского тепла :Aga:  На форуме почти год, но так как опыта в нашем деле у меня очень мало, поэтому время от времени захожу и впитываю атмосферу добра, царящую на форуме...Дать пока практически нечего(...Очень порадовало то, что в этой темке появились жители Краснодарского края!!! Дорогие южане, пишите мне в асю, пишите сюда или в личку, если надо звоните и будем совместно и плодотворно работать!!!!!

----------


## Лидия Федосеева

Как здорово у вас, девочки! Посмотришь на фотографии и завидки берут - веселушки, молодушки!

----------


## Курица

*Лидия Федосеева*,
 привет,Лидия!



> веселушки, молодушки!


Да, мы такие!:wink:



> Посмотришь на фотографии и завидки берут


А нас - на твои!
 Ведь  ты, наверное, та самая, которая "Шукшина"? Или просто....родственница? Ну, что в фильмах снимаешься- это точно-вон я твои фото в каждом журнале встречаю...
[IMG]http://*********org/428888.jpg[/IMG]

*Вобщем, только тебя нам  и не хватало!*:biggrin:

----------


## Натуля

Ну, Вы только посмотрите на нашу *маму-Курочку*!!! Всех согреет, всех приютит. И фотки то у неё есть, и притчи разные, и слова добрые для всех подберет. *Татьяна Алексеевна, я в Вас просто влюблена.* Спасибо Вам, что Вы есть (аш слезу прошибает от искренних чувств к Вам). Спасибо за инкубатор, меня цыпленочка чуть подрастили, я уже дальше в большой мир выползаю… Правда, пока не далеко, сташноватенько немножко без Вас, ещё помню как боялась сообщения писать, думала запинают гадкого утенка. Каждый день всё больше и больше убеждаюсь в одной из моих любимых фраз: 
Мир состоит из добрых и отзывчивых людей! Вы истинное подтверждение моих слов.

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

Жаль, что пока не умею картинки вставлять, а то б на весь форум Вам розы нарисовала....

----------


## Натуля

Получилось....Вот, это Вам!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/394089m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## забава путятична

Спасибо, мама-Курице за добрые слова и притчу. Обдумала, переварила, исправляюсь!

----------


## uljbka

Танюш-это тебе,хотя я не орел(хотя девичья фамилия у меня с этим связана) но смысл притчи думаю будет понятен(у хорошеи курочки все детки при неи)

Притча об орле-курице

Однажды человек нашёл яйцо орла и подложил его курице. Орлёнок вырос вместе с цыплятами и стал похож на них: он кудахтал, как они, копался в земле в поисках червячков, хлопал крыльями и пытался летать.

Прошли годы. Однажды уже выросший орёл увидел в небе гордую птицу. С необычайной грациозностью она преодолевала порывы ветра, лишь изредка взмахивая большими крыльями.

Зачарованный, орёл спросил:

— Кто это?

— Это орёл, король всех птиц, — ответил ему сосед. — Он принадлежит небу. А мы, куры, принадлежим земле.

Так орёл жил как курица и умер как курица, ибо верил в своё куриное происхождение.

----------


## Курица

> Спасибо, мама-Курице за добрые слова и притчу


[IMG]http://*********org/423576.gif[/IMG]
Всегда готова!!!!:wink:

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Танюш-это тебе,хотя я не орел(хотя девичья фамилия у меня с этим связана) но смысл притчи думаю будет понятен(у хорошеи курочки все детки при неи)
> 
> Притча об орле-курице


*uljbka*, как говорит *забава путятична*



> Обдумала, переварила


...и чего-то не поняла:eek:в чём смысл притчи про "орла-курицу" в преломлении нашего Ин-ку батора... :Aga:

----------


## uljbka

смысл притчи ,каждыи может понять по своему то что орлу гордому лучше на земле(или в инкубаторе)-в тепле....

преломление инкубатора здесь -я не поняла...?

----------


## Лидия Федосеева

Да, нет слов, Мама-курица! Я без ума от такого приема! Хочется хохотать, прыгать от восторга и радоваться, что не перевелись еще на Руси истинные женщины, которые и коня..., и в избу... и нас встретят,пригреют и приголубят! Всего вам чистого, доброго и светлого!

----------


## irinka26

Да... наверное мы никогда тут не приживемся,я имею ввиду мы-новички, а тут - это на форуме. Самая моя любимая тема (Документы для мероприятий) закрыта для доступа :frown: я плакаю...

----------


## broadcaster

Забава путятична, я верю, Ваш кризис принесет Вам хорошие творческие результаты по его завершению. Я даже рад тому (не надо в меня камнями кидать сейчас!), что он возник. Если бы не он, Вы бы сюда не написали. А мы бы не стали богаче на великолепную притчу. 
Надеюсь, крылья Курицы достаточно широки, чтобы приютить еще одного птенца?

----------


## Озорная

*broadcaster*,



> Надеюсь, крылья Курицы достаточно широки, чтобы приютить еще одного птенца?


Дим, да приютит, приютит, можешь не сомневаться, вот только лапками своими разгребет  "рабочие" дела и.... всех в объятья......:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 38 минут*
*irinka26*,



> Да... наверное мы никогда тут не приживемся,я имею ввиду мы-новички, а тут - это на форуме. Самая моя любимая тема (Документы для мероприятий) закрыта для доступа  я плакаю...


Откуда такой пессимизЬм??????????:eek:

Вроде, тебя никто на отвергал????? :Aga: 

Ира, ты общайся больше и через некоторое время тебе откроются все закрытые темы.:smile: "Не падайте духом, поручик Голициын.....":biggrin:

Наша Курица никому еще пропасть не дала!!!!!!

----------


## Курица

> Надеюсь, крылья Курицы достаточно широки, чтобы приютить еще одного птенца?


Естественно, Дим, их размах сравним только с шириной моих интересов...
А интересно мне - ВСЁ!
Например, мне  захотелось узнать, что значит твой ник.И оказалось, что ты-
*broadcaster*
 ни кто иной , как " *профессиональный инструмент для вещания интернет-радио, созданный компанией SpacialAudio*" :Aga:  Даже не знаю, хорошо это  или плохо?:eek:Наверное, "профессиональный"-хорошо, а вот что "инструмент"????:biggrin:



> Я без ума от такого приема!


А вот это, Лидуся, лишнее!!! Кому нужна безумная ведущая праздников?:biggrin:



> наверное мы никогда тут не приживемся,я имею ввиду мы-новички, а тут - это на форуме.


ИИИИИИИИИИИИИРРРРРРРРРРР!!! Да ты что?:confused: Вот-вот откроется дверь в святое святых!!!:rolleyes:Давай поговорим, а? :Aga: 




> Дим, да приютит, приютит, можешь не сомневаться, вот только лапками своими разгребет  "рабочие" дела и.... всех в объятья.....


Ребята, я только что пришла...со свадьбы...буквально без ног и без голоса...почти. НО...причёска-супер, настроение-под стать ей. Сегодня впервые (но, надеюсь, не в последний раз!) я демонстрировала фотофильм на свадьбе. В ресторане. На экране плоского ж/к телевизора. Это - на мой взгляд -очень обогатило эмоционально свадьбу!
Ребята! Все - к Ветерку на Кухню - осваивать Прошоу. Это очень интересно и, к тому же, лишняя (которая никогда не лишняя!) копейка. Сегодня я впервые взяла за это деньги. Вот.

----------


## broadcaster

Фотофильм - это вообще классная тема. Используем практически постоянно. 

Лучше, конечно, проектор для этого дела. Вариантов слайд-шоу несколько:
1. Сделать слайд-шоу о детстве молодоженов. 
2. Отдельное шоу о том времени, когда они уже встретились. Тут хороши прикольные комментарии всякие.
Если свадьба тематическая - то такой фильм должен погружать гостей в тематику и музыкой и комментами, и использованием фотошопа и (если молодожены активные) - специальной фотосессией.
3. Шаржи на гостей. Тут молодожены должны предоставить фотографии гостей заранее и выбрать тему для шаржей. 
4. Слайдшоу со свадебной прогулки. Надо, чтобы фотограф слил фотографии - и быстренько отобрать подходящие. На коррекцию фотографий времени, конечно, уже не будет - но тут важна именно оперативность. 
5. Фотографии с банкета самих гостей. Если под конец вечера показать людям, что они делали за вторым застольем...смотрят и веселятся)
6. Если молодожены делают досвадебное видео (Lovestory) - демонстрируем и его.
7. Из разряда мечты (пока не разу не заказывали - но возможность предоставить услугу есть) - к концу вечера смонтированный флэш-ролик со свадебной прогулки минут на 5. 
8. Сюда впишите свой вариант.

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
*Курица*,
broadcaster - это радио- или телеведущий в американском варианте английского (чаще всего имеется в виду именно ведущий новостных и аналитических программ) Ник появился, наверное, с тех времен, когда я был еще молодым и красивым и работал на Fm-радиостанции новостником в прямом эфире. Должен сказать, что это повлияло на мое становление как ведущего мероприятий. Дело в том, что на радио у тебя есть только голос - а если ты занимаешься новостями, то к тому же не имеешь права выпендриваться. Там пришлось уделить внимание серьезно изучению языков (русского и украинского): орфоэпии, дикции, интонационным нюансам, орфографии. А также владению собой и своим голосом, совершенстованию тембральной окраски. 
Ну а что касается Ваших изысканий по поводу этимологии моего ника..)))...то я с Вами согласен. Я - инструмент. На самом деле хотя я и считаю роль ведущего на празднике значительной, но не главной. Первые несколько лет своей практики я считал, что нужно научиться классно говорить. Но последующие годы я учился тому, чтобы вовремя замолчать. И должен сказать, что последняя наука тоже была нелегкой)))

----------


## Анжелла

> Ник появился, наверное, с тех времен, когда я был еще молодым и красивым и работал на Fm-радиостанции новостником в прямом эфире.


Дмитрий! А сейчас ты старый?:eek:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Да... наверное мы никогда тут не приживемся,я имею ввиду мы-новички, а тут - это на форуме.


Иринка! Ты что такая? Мне кажется, что тебя очень хорошо приняли... :Aga:

----------


## Озорная

> Ребята, я только что пришла...со свадьбы...буквально без ног и без голоса...почти. НО...причёска-супер, настроение-под стать ей.


Танюш, я тобой горДЮсь!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Курица

> Ну а что касается Ваших изысканий по поводу этимологии моего ника..)))...то я с Вами согласен. Я - инструмент. На самом деле хотя я и считаю роль ведущего на празднике значительной, но не главной. Первые несколько лет своей практики я считал, что нужно научиться классно говорить. Но последующие годы я учился тому, чтобы вовремя замолчать. И должен сказать, что последняя наука тоже была нелегкой)))


Дим, да изысканий почти не было (просто на них сил не хватило...скопировала ник и ввела в поисковик, вот Яндекс мне и подсказал...Извини, если невольно обидела, назвав инструментом... :Aga: )



> Там пришлось уделить внимание серьезно изучению языков (русского и украинского): орфоэпии, дикции, интонационным нюансам, *орфографии*


Ой, а вот этим ты меня  (училку русского:rolleyes:)сразу "подкупил" - и запятые-то, и тире-все на месте, все по делу, и интонационно, и ты-ры-пы-ры...
Другой раз читаешь пост новичка...а в нем -ошибка на ошибке... вроде, и надо бы быть терпимой, ну так годы и горы проверенных за эти годы тетрадей ТАК давят на психику...Так что, Дим,несмотря на то, что ты кокетничаешь перед моими девочками своим возрастом
:biggrin::tongue:



> сейчас ты старый?


я тебя уважаю. :Aga: Бум дружить? или, нет, так-Будем дружить!

----------


## broadcaster

Конечно, будем дружить!!! 
А по поводу возраста - фотография в моем профиле, пожалуй, лучше отражает мою нынешнюю суть, чем та, которая на аватаре. 
Кстати, Татьяна, какие инициативы посоветуете на юбилей серьезного кавказского человека (50 лет), директора рынка? Интересует именно работа ведущего. Аудитория - 45-55 человек. В основном серьезные мужчины из разряда "мужики не танцуют", партнеры и коллеги по бизнесу.

----------


## Курица

> какие инициативы посоветуете на юбилей серьезного кавказского человека (50 лет)


Дим, я лично-никогда дела с кавказскими джигитами не имела-уж очень мой Солнечный Скобаристан (крайний Северо-запад России)
далёк от Кавказа. А менталитет тут, на мой взгляд, это то, от чего пляшут...так что я- пас...:frown:
Товарищиииииииииииии, *помогайте* Дмитрию! :Aga:

----------


## урааа

серьезный кавказский муж....конечно сразу в голову приходят притчи......о мудрости....естест красивые конкурсы настоящих мужчин.....типа преподнести розу разными способами....по моему немногочисленному опыту.... точнее 1 разу работы с армянской публикой....сделала вывод.....им надо чтобы пели их нац.песни.....и танцы......мне особо и не пришлось напрягаться....только улыбаясь предоставляла слова.....бесконечно говорили и говорили.....

----------


## broadcaster

Спасибо, Наташа,  песни уже нашли. Остались танцы. Кировоград - город небольшой (250000), поэтому кавказских коллективов здесь нет. Но есть Летная академия, где учатся люди из разных стран. Позвоню худ.руку их дома культуры - может, кто-нибудь есть из кавказских танцоров. Притчи смотрю. Розу...надо подумать как))

----------


## ZAVCLUB

обращаюсь с просьбой  ко всем кто знает о подарке "листок календаря" (уже 2 раза спрашивала .но безуспешно) У меня 17 апреля свадьба очень хотела сделать .подскажите кто знает. как подарить листок календаря ? красивый лист на него клеится листок .на нем должны расписаться свидетели .родители .потом в рамочку и молодым на память. чтобы не забывали. а как это все преподнести? заранее спасибо

----------


## uljbka

ZAVCLUB-нашла в инете может к чему-то подтолкнет

как подарить листок календаря-на свадьбу

Дорогие друзья! Сегодня для всех нас радостный день. А для ... и ... он не только радостный, он необыкновенный. И всем присутствующим в зале хотелось бы, чтобы этот день остался в памяти молодых на всю жизнь.
В этой красивой папке мы дарим вам вашу первую семейную реликвию — простой листок календаря, который через несколько часов станет историческим документом. Пройдут годы, вы откроете эту папку и, взглянув на пожелтевший листок, вспомните, что первый день вашей совместной жизни длился ... часов ... минут, солнышко взошло для вас в ... часов ... минут. А еще этот листок напомнит вам обо всех нас.
Я обращаюсь сейчас ко всем гостям с просьбой оставить в этой папке поздравления и пожелания молодым.
В этот прекрасный день мы, ваши близкие, друзья, родные, желаем вам мира и счастья на долгие годы. Ура молодым!
Раздаются крики «Ура», в воздух летят конфетти, серпантин. Звучит фоновая музыка.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*broadcaster*,
 Димон, сначала ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО выясни у юбиляра (или его окружения)  КАКОЙ национальности..ЭТО ОЧЕНЬ ВАЖНО..Не дай Бог тебе для армян включить музыку азербайжданскую...ООО! битым будешь однозначно..а вообще поспрашивай национальные общины.. Насколько я знаю, у вас в Кировограде очень сильная местная организация армян..А какой у них коллектив! ООО! Как поют!! ОООО!
Можно в мерии пробить адресок и телефончик...Тока када будешь общаться НИ В КОЕМ РАЗе не говори ИМЯ юбиляра- а вдруг чел его знакомый и по каким-то непоняткам не приглашён на торжество.. Для кавказских мужчин надо будет концертную прогу..да и танцевальные ЖЕНСКИЕ коллективы они любят..а вот стриптиз..это сложно..Они на торжественных мероприятиях очень соблюдают приличия...
Ой. ещё вспомнила..если будут дети - ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО будут долгоиграющие детские танцы

----------


## Anna Russia

> Смело задавайте вопросы, даже самые, на Ваш взгляд, наивные. Поверьте:только вас нам и не хватало!!!


))) Здравствуйте!)))
Спасибо за цитирование Н.Козлова, читала в своё время эту книгу - было приятно и полезно вспомнить и прочитать повторно)))
Зарегилась на форуме давно.. бываю редко... вот недавно зашла - и как раз ограничение в той теме, которая интересна сейчас... Что нужно сделать,чтоб ограничение снялось?

----------


## Курица

> Зарегилась на форуме давно.. бываю редко... вот недавно зашла - и как раз ограничение в той теме, которая интересна сейчас... Что нужно сделать,чтоб ограничение снялось?


Анна, ответ на твой вопрос-тут:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=127225&page=17 *посты 251, 252*

----------


## Лидия Федосеева

Прошу помощи у мамы курицы и ее деток: у племяшки свадьба, хочется сделать что-то веселое и волшебное, своих наработок немного, а здесь нет пока доступа. Моя почта lidiy.f@mail.ru Пожалуйста!

----------


## Натуля

> Прошу помощи у мамы курицы и ее деток


Ловите на почте...может пригодится

----------


## Курица

> Ловите на почте...может пригодится


...и от мИнЯ тоЖ... :Aga:

----------


## broadcaster

*pypss*, спасибо!
Музыкой занимаюсь не я. Да и, собственно, помимо юбиляра азербайджанцев будет человек 10. А остальные будут нашими. Так что на национальной теме не заморачиваюсь. Разве что принимаю во внимание кавказский менталитет; и тут Вы правы - приличия соблюдаются.

----------


## Анжелла

> Да и, собственно, помимо юбиляра азербайджанцев будет человек 10.


Везет! :Ha:  А у меня свадьба 5 июня будет... 60 татар и 150 грузин.:biggrin:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> помимо юбиляра азербайджанцев будет человек


ООО! Это другое дело - тут своя особенность - азербайджанцы МУСУЛЬМАНЕ...И соответственно игры и развлечения, а так же причи от имени ПРОРОКА, а не Господа Бога..Извини, Дим, что так "достаю"..а вдруг пригодится?! лучше перебдеть, чем не добдеть

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Везет! А у меня свадьба 5 июня будет... 60 татар и 150 грузин.


 :Vah: Я поражаюсь тебе, АнжелИ! У тебе на родине пора бюст ставить бронзовый, усеянный Звездой трудовой. Звездой Боевой, мИндалью за отвагу и орденом Дружбы народоффф:tongue:

----------


## broadcaster

> Везет! А у меня свадьба 5 июня будет... 60 татар и 150 грузин


Ну...просто не знаю, что и говорить. Буду рад сообщениям о проведенном мероприятии в соответствующей теме. Вопрос даже не в национальности, а в том каковы особенности макро-свадьбы. У меня стиль работы другой. Я стараюсь уделить персональное внимание каждому гостю, для чего на каждого небольшое "досье" составляется. Да и инициативы сценарные после этого легче подбирать-выдумывать. А вот 200 человек - это уже нужно концерт показывать. чтобы внимание аудитории сохранить.

pypss, я оценил Вашу заботу. Тронут. Теперь я не имею морального права провести мероприятие хуже чем на "блестяще"))

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> Теперь я не имею морального права провести мероприятие хуже чем на "блестяще"))


 :Vah:  Давай, соседушкО, я за тебя кулачки держу!

----------


## Лидия Федосеева

Девочки! Спасибо всем, кто откликнулся на мою просьбу! Успехов вам!

----------


## кукушка лесная

Я стараюсь уделить персональное внимание каждому гостю, для чего на каждого небольшое "досье" составляется. Да и инициативы сценарные после этого легче подбирать-выдумывать. А вот 200 человек - это уже нужно концерт показывать. чтобы внимание аудитории сохранить.

Отлично, когда свадьбы многонациональные,были бы они еще и денежные.У нас в городе,обычно минимум 150 на свадьбе или юбилее,да еще и экономят на программе.Выкручиваемся как могем или иногда...:eek::wink:, а так :Ok:

----------


## irinka26

Ой,Ой,Ой простите меня великодушно за жалобу, встретили замечательно теперь есть доступ во все темы, "зависаю" часами. Сын уже от компа гонит со словами "Ну, ты мать даешь стоко в инете сидеть" :smile: СПАСИБО ВСЕМ ОГРОМНОЕ 17 апреля свадьбу вести, обязательно выложусь в отчетах :biggrin:

----------


## Курица

> Ой,Ой,Ой простите меня великодушно за жалобу


 :049:  :069: 
 :023:  :034: 

Да ничего, обживайся...Все через это прошли! :042:

----------


## кукушка лесная

> Ой,Ой,Ой простите меня великодушно за жалобу, встретили замечательно теперь есть доступ во все темы, "зависаю" часами. Сын уже от компа гонит со словами "Ну, ты мать даешь стоко в инете сидеть" :smile: СПАСИБО ВСЕМ ОГРОМНОЕ 17 апреля свадьбу вести, обязательно выложусь в отчетах :biggrin:



А я тоже хочу со всеми общаться, а все в новичках сижу-у-у...:frown:

Я стараюсь послания слать,а меня блокирую-ю-ют.
А скоро меня в свет выпустят :Oj: ?

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Спасибо, мама-Курице за добрые слова и притчу. Обдумала, переварила, исправляюсь!


А можно и мне притчу,дорогая мама-курица:smile: :Oj:  :flower: ?

----------


## Курица

> А можно и мне притчу,дорогая мама-курица





> А я тоже хочу со всеми общаться, а все в новичках сижу-у-у...


Вот и тебе притча:wink:, тёзка дорогая:
_Жили-были два соседа. Пришла зимушка-зима, выпал снег. Первый сосед ранним утром вышел с лопатой разгребать снег перед домом. Пока расчищал дорожку, посмотрел, как там дела у соседа. А у соседа аккуратно утоптанная дорожка.
На следующее утро опять выпал снег. Первый сосед встал на полчаса раньше, принялся за работу, глядит - а у соседа уже дорожка проложена.
На третий день снегу намело - по колено. Встал еще раньше первый сосед, вышел наводить порядок… А у соседа - дорожка уже ровная, прямая - просто загляденье!
В тот же день встретились они на улице, поговорили о том, о сем, тут первый сосед невзначай и спрашивает:
- Послушай, сосед, а когда ты успеваешь снег перед домом убирать?
Второй сосед удивился сначала, а потом засмеялся:
- Да я его никогда не убираю, это ко мне друзья ходят!_

----------


## кукушка лесная

> Вот и тебе притча:wink:, тёзка дорогая:
> _Жили-были два соседа. Пришла зимушка-зима, выпал снег. Первый сосед ранним утром вышел с лопатой разгребать снег перед домом. Пока расчищал дорожку, посмотрел, как там дела у соседа. А у соседа аккуратно утоптанная дорожка.
> На следующее утро опять выпал снег. Первый сосед встал на полчаса раньше, принялся за работу, глядит - а у соседа уже дорожка проложена.
> На третий день снегу намело - по колено. Встал еще раньше первый сосед, вышел наводить порядок… А у соседа - дорожка уже ровная, прямая - просто загляденье!
> В тот же день встретились они на улице, поговорили о том, о сем, тут первый сосед невзначай и спрашивает:
> - Послушай, сосед, а когда ты успеваешь снег перед домом убирать?
> Второй сосед удивился сначала, а потом засмеялся:
> - Да я его никогда не убираю, это ко мне друзья ходят!_



Татьяна Алексеевна,мой Вам РЕСПЕКТ и  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: !!!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> на юбилей серьезного кавказского человека (50 лет), директора рынка?


Димон, тока сейчас вспомнила Аркадия Райкина, его монолог про директр магазин, таваровед, тавар списифиский...А как назывался монолог не помню, может кто подскажет..Вот это как раз для директора рынка подошло бы...

----------


## Озорная

*Курица*,

Мама-Курица, ты где себе такого "петушка" отхватила, что на аватарке????:redface::biggrin:

----------


## mariSh_a

Здравствуйте! А можно  и мне к вам! Меня зовут Марина! Почитала притчу  "Банка жизни" и прям полегчало, а то на работе ....  Очень у ВАС хорошооооооооооо!!!!!

----------


## Курица

> Мама-Курица, ты где себе такого "петушка" отхватила, что на аватарке??


Всё там же, Наташ, под "Разбитыми фонарями"!
[IMG]http://*********org/517363m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## mariSh_a

> Димон, тока сейчас вспомнила Аркадия Райкина, его монолог про директр магазин, таваровед, тавар списифиский...А как назывался монолог не помню, может кто подскажет..Вот это как раз для директора рынка подошло бы...


  по моему "Людях и манекенах. монолог назывался "Дефицит"

----------


## Озорная

> Всё там же, Наташ, под "Разбитыми фонарями"!


Пардоньте, не признала..... :Vah: :biggrin:   Совсем плохая стала..... :Sclerosis:

----------


## Иньчик

Добрый вечер всем! Особенно маме-курочке! Я цыпа из Севастополя.Уже отправила свое первое в жизни послание ( с компьютером не дружу) ,но,наверное не туда,а в беседку орлов.Пусть меня простят за рвение летать.
	Будем знакомы.О себе вкратце:работа в школе,работа в пионерлагере,сейчас на выслуге.Жизнь научила всему,особенно приносить радость людям,от этого и получаю только удовольствие,но не деньги.Делаю праздники для друзей,коллег,знакомых,близких.Меня передают с рук на руки.Хочу попробовать себя на поприще платного тамады.С чего начать?
	Я ,КАК И ВСЕ, НЕМНОГО С ПРИБАБАХОМ!!!!!!! :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:

----------


## Курица

> Я ,КАК И ВСЕ, НЕМНОГО С ПРИБАБАХОМ!!!!!!!


Ну, сразу видно- НАШ человек!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1098428.gif[/IMG]
Проходи, Инн, садись-знакомиться будем!

----------


## Kescha

*Иньчик*,





Добро пожаловать, Инна! :flower: 
Сразу видно свой человек , с юмором!:biggrin:
Я тоже такая же цыпа и тоже начинала с " а мне летатъ,а мне летать охота ".kuku





> Меня передают с рук на руки.




А не тяжело им?:biggrin:




> Я ,КАК И ВСЕ, НЕМНОГО С ПРИБАБАХОМ!!!!!!!




Всё тот-же диагноз...Вирус ходит по стране.:biggrin:





> С чего начать?



на этот серьёзный вопрос ответит Мама-Курочка. :Ok:

----------


## Курица

> Хочу попробовать себя на поприще платного тамады.





> С чего начать?


С пробы пера-проведения праздника за плату.
Иного не дано. :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## Иньчик

Девочки, я снова вылупилась!Простите,сын лег спать,а мне компьютер незнаком,вот и ждала до утра,чтобы вас поблагодарить.Ура!!!!!!!!!Я с вами могу советоваться. С П А С И Б О братьям по разуму!!!!!!!!!!

	ХОЧЕШЬ НЕ ХОЧЕШЬ,А ВЫТВОРЯТЬ НАДО ! ! ! ! !

Теперь вопрос : "Куда(вот уже и раскудахталась) выкладывать свои наработки? В профили или в беседки??? научите.

	....нет у меня ни слуха,ни голоса, один талант (шутка) 
Отныне ваша Инка-именнинка.

----------


## Kescha

> Теперь вопрос : "Куда(вот уже и раскудахталась) выкладывать свои наработки?




Инуся, свой материал можешь выкладывать в темке: "Собственные наработки
вновь пришедших пользователей".
Поближе познакомиться,рассказать всю правду о себе:biggrin: можешь
в темке : " Кто мы? ".
Ну а если вопросы какие( практические или теорет-е ) стучись в 
темку:" А как?Часто задаваемые...".

----------


## ШОКолад

> Хочу попробовать себя на поприще платного тамады.С чего начать?


Мой поприще платной тамады начиналось с бесплатной свадьбы. Пару раз отвела за спасибо. А потом и заказы пошли!!! Вот по сей день тружусь  :Ok:

----------


## Иньчик

Как  уже писала,что я не профи,делаю праздники для друзей.Но каюсь,был грех
предложили свадьбу за деньги.Раза три встречалась с женихом,он все уточнял детали,мол будет его начальник,нужно придумать для него имидж морской,не дай бог забуду дать слово тому-то и тому-то.Короче,когда приглашенный диджей узнал о свадьбе далеко за городом на лоне морского прибоя,то резко отказался.Я все никак не вникала в особенность ситуации,предложила на роль музыканта своего мужа,договорились о минимальной цене(совсем не учла транспортные расходы)
Вывезли из дома всю аппаратуру,у меня два баула костюмов,реквизитов.Сдуру предложила им оформить за спасибо вигвамы.Выкладывалась и старалась.
   Такой свадьбы не забуду никогда.Свидетель,словно бешеный бегал по столам,забирался на деревья.Туфельку украл сам и долго не мог найти.Начальнику 
предложила роль Нептуна и приготовила костюм,корону и трезубец.Когда он подошел к жениху с поздравлением,то ,сняв с себя корону,надел на жениха насквозь,т.е. до шеи.У видеооператора глаза горели от испуга ярче подсветки в его аппаратуре.Причем гости пили  мало,но  внешний вид был ,как обкуренные.
В итоге микрофон нам сломали(только сейчас поняла,нельзя его выпускать из рук),
усилитель сломан,украли восточные костюмы с поясами-монетками,сюрпризные реквизиты уничтожены.Оператор быстро ретировался,не дожидаясь торта,подвязки и букета.Сестры жениха ходили с каким  -то сундуком и весь вечер требовали собирать деньги,когда я отказалась,объявили,что не заплатят мне.Мы с мужем решили собираться,программа была пройдена,снова шантаж-ничего не получите,и никто вам не разрешит уйти.Благо еще сам жених-страдалец(он сам был перепуган)
человек порядочный  дал возможность унести ноги.Правда потом на мои звонки вернуть костюмы,так и не отозвался.
  А в остальном-все хорошо,все хорошо.Желаю вам не вляпаться,как мы.
Я КАК И ВСЕ НЕМНОГО С ПРИБАБАХОМ

----------


## ШОКолад

> А в остальном-все хорошо,все хорошо.Желаю вам не вляпаться,как мы.
> Я КАК И ВСЕ НЕМНОГО С ПРИБАБАХОМ


Бывают такие ситуации!!! Тоже был случай, когда встречалась с невестой и свекровкой. Тихая, скромная невеста, и свекровь - которая выбирала ВСЁ сама!!! В итоге получилось: "чёрти чё, и с боку бантик"! На самой свадьбе, на первый танец молодых, сторона невесты выкрикивала в адрес жениха: "ДА, этот гусь лапчатый"! Меня как то это сразу насторожило.....  никакие конкурсы, переодевания, их не веселили. ОНИ веселились сами. Жених всю свадьбу танцевал со свидетелем. Невеста психовала. Я практически провела одну дискотеку. Народ бывает РАЗНЫЙ!!!

----------


## Иньчик

Мои милые! И снова вопрос,как быть с подпитыми гостями,когда иногда достает
тебя уже ничего не понимающий гость.Помню был момент тоже на свадьбе,когда
родственник жениха кричал,что ему нравится тамада.Сначала было в кайф такое услышать,но когда это продолжалось не раз и не два....В конце вечера он уже просто подходил ко мне и как бык на красную тряпку извергал:"ТАМАДААААААА!"И никакой юмор и стоп не помогало.Как быть.Тамада(как сказал бы Зверев) в шоке или в .....пе.
    Я БЫВАЮ ТАКАЯ РАЗНАЯ:ТО КАПРИЗНАЯ,ТО ПРЕКРАСНАЯ
    ТО СТРАШИЛИЩЕ ОПУПЕННОЕ,ТО КРАСАВИЦА МИСС ВСЕЛЕННАЯ.

----------


## lara011

> И снова вопрос,как быть с подпитыми гостями,когда иногда достает
> тебя уже ничего не понимающий гость


А я стараюсь еще с "трезва" не фамильярничать и держать дистанцию:rolleyes::smile: Иногда это даже помогает:biggrin: :wink:kuku

----------


## natly44

Всем здравствуйте, пока мало понятно, что куда и как по сайту, но у Вас тут правда здорово, забрела случайно, сижу в декрете с малышкой,нужна работа(как говорит старшая дочь:" у нас, мам, декретный кризис", вот сидела вспоминала, что умею делать в этой жизни, список набрался, не ленивая, но почему то, потянуло на свадьбы,график работы устраивает наверное и хочу снова творить, лет 10 назад немного этим зарабатывала. Не хватает слов почему то, в голове ещё игрушки погремушки,какое то оцепенение нашло и на бумагу не ложится.

----------


## Курица

*natly44*,
 Здравствуй...рискну предположить(сужу по нику), что ты-_Наташа_!
Знаешь,ничего случайного не бывает. Если Судьба дала тебе возможность столкнуться с нашим Форумом, то -наверное, 100%- она же (Судьба) (как Саша наш пишет:biggrin:) как раз- таки и хочет, чтобы у тебя всё получилось...
Я вот ЭТО имею в  виду:



> снова творить, лет 10 назад немного этим зарабатывала


И тогда минует



> декретный кризис


Итак, чтоб у тебя прошло вот это чувство



> *оцепенение* нашло и на бумагу не ложится.


попробую помочь наводящими вопросами:
1. как зовут?
2.где живёшь?велик ли город?(отсюда-рынок охвата ведущими каков?)
3.как долго вела (10 лет назад) праздники(какие) и чего "задвинула" это дело?
4.что умеешь(образование тут-не самое главное.Хотя значение имеет)
5.есть ли "стартовый капитал"(под ним-не столько материальное, сколько внутренний потенциал и возможности)
6. главный- ты к нам как?Надолго?Или...в геологи?:wink:

Ждем ответа. Постараемся помочь. Дадим на первое время "няню" (у нас есть в Ин-ку баторе прекрасные кандидатуры, которые за руку по Форуму проведут,все разобъяснят, даже пошлют...куда надо :Aga: :biggrin:)
*Итак-ждем-с!!!*

----------


## KAlinchik

*natly44*,
 привет!
не волнуйся, все будет хорошо! :flower:

----------


## Озорная

*natly44*,

 Добро пожаловать за позитивом и общением!!! :flower: 

[IMG]http://*********org/571421.png[/IMG]

----------


## Абюл45

> в голове ещё игрушки погремушки,какое то оцепенение нашло и на бумагу не ложится.


 ...это всё временно, первые 70 лет тяжело:smile:, потом легче будет...не переживай, поможем...

Ура, я снова с друзьями, на форуме и сразу к Танюшке, в инкубатор, здесь столько много птенчиков появилось, это классно :Aga:

----------


## ШОКолад

> Всем здравствуйте, пока мало понятно, что куда и как по сайту, но у Вас тут правда здорово, забрела случайно, сижу в декрете с малышкой,нужна работа(как говорит старшая дочь:" у нас, мам, декретный кризис", вот сидела вспоминала, что умею делать в этой жизни, список набрался, не ленивая, но почему то, потянуло на свадьбы,график работы устраивает наверное и хочу снова творить, лет 10 назад немного этим зарабатывала. Не хватает слов почему то, в голове ещё игрушки погремушки,какое то оцепенение нашло и на бумагу не ложится.


Здравствуй, Наташа! Я тоже из декрета когда выходила работать, тоже икала как первоклассница. Много по-новому пришлось осваивать. Хоть и не долго сидела в декрете, всего 6 месяцев, но этого за глаза хватило. Сейчас год как восстановилась - всё наладилось. Клиенты идут - УРА!!! Для меня главное было любовь к делу, и помощь родственников - без них ну никак!!! (отдельное спасибо моему мужу  :Aga: )

----------


## natly44

Спасибо Вам, что сразу здравствуйте! Ну очень приятно!!! В двух словах и не расскажешь, как так получилось в моей жизни. Но я попробую, для начала ответить на Ваши вопросы. Я- Наташа, мне 33 года,
Живу хорошо душевно, состоялась, как прекрасная мама и жена, как то с работой не получается, как мне хочется: закончила Педагогический колледж в городе, ровеснице Москвы, т.е. пионерлагеря, турпоходы мне знакомы, факультет-начальные классы и изобразительное искуство, закончила в 1995 году, тогда работы по специальности не было, я искала другую, был обьявлен конкурс в местный ЗАГС на распорядителя свадебного дня(встретить гостей, проводить, рассадить, деньги снять, расписать, досвидания сказать, там работала моя знакомая по первому мужу(я второй раз замужем, дети от второго замужества, чему я несказанно рада), так вот знакомая сказала непременно подойдёшь, было несколько туров, вышла в финал,всего трое,но как известно, третий лишний, как потом выяснилось, пожалели, что такая настойчивая,так рвалась, дай до финала доведём, а потом ручкой помашем, так и вышло победили Манекенщица и с литературного факультета, стройные девушки, а мне сказали, что внешние данные не устраивают, как будто сразу не сказать было, ну да ладно,история прошлого, правда на конкурсе забыли обьявить какая зарплата будет (375 рублей), девушкам фанфары, цветы и аплодисменты, а работать стала я, вот так! Удивлены? А одна ,которая манекенщица, отказалась работать через 3 дня, и САМА ЗАВЕДУЮЩАЯ ЗАГСА пришла ко мне домой, уговаривала, мне очень нужна была работа, и, засунув свою гордость,простите,( но было очень обидно), я стала таки распорядителем ЗАГСА. Там было много всякого,но я там задержалась  лет на 5,нравилось очень дарить людям улыбки и праздник,видеть как волнуются,помочь им в этот момент,вот  тогда  кто то и предложил провести свадьбу, благо конкурсов в запасе было много, костяк свадьбы и традиции хорошо знакомы, одновременно пыталась учится, но бракоразводный процесс вывел меня из строя(рукоприкладство),об этой стороне моей жизни уже забыла, и как звать не помню.  2 года как в забытье: устаиваюсь в МЧС на пожары-людям помогать, но до первого трупа, чувствую не моё, потом встречаю  свою первую любовь, не без помощи свекрови, и начинается любовь, действительно, любовь, дети тоже в любви,хочеться творить и она(свекровь) с мужем предлагают своё дело открыть, они в торговле уже давно,а ты, мне было сказано, со своим пед образованием никто и ничто в этой жизни, вообщем, опять таки нужны деньги и Я соглашаюсь, но так, чтобы у нас с мужем своё, у неё своё, т.е. разные кошельки, всё бы ничего, но это была моя роковая фраза, мы со свекровью теперь и не друзья и не враги, да ни как, и не могу , да уже и не хочу, ей ни чего доказывать(я не захотела быть в денежной зависимости от свекрови) Муж и она до сих пор вместе работают, его это вполне устраивает, а я вышла из дела, работать в ссорах невозможно, не поверите, за 5 лет работы я так полюбила торговлю, что думала, вот, это моё, детский отдел, рос и процветал, набрала команду 7 человек, а я и бухгалтер и у себя и у свекрови, и Москва, закуп товара , и для своего магазина и для свекрови, у меня своё видение дел у неё своё, а муж между двух огней, вообщем кто то из нас должен был уйти , я оситавила весь бизнес, совсеми деньгами, ради наших отношений с мужем, его позицию не разделяю, но не суюсь, появились дети, я выбрала большую часть времени находиться с детьми, а потом и кризис... мозги вскипели из-за всего..... ,  1,5 в декрете, много передумала, благо времени хватает на размышления, и решила, твёрдо решила, ну не может быть, что я ни чего не стою со своим пед, я же с детства мечтала об этом, Вот такой у меня багаж, хочу независимости и от мужа тоже, педагогом ни куда не берут, мал ребёнок, да и платят не ахти, но я не против начать всё с начала, верю в себя. Свадьба дело вечернее, вполне устраивает, ещё пробовала детские праздники для родственников, племянников и т.д, летом брала детей и своих и родственников (племяшек), на житьё- бытьё за город,пионерский отряд в 4 человека,разновозрастные,.К Вам , уважаемые, надолго, изголодалась по общению, да и поскольку списывать не люблю, люблю своё, чтоб не как у всех было, а делиться впечатлениями и новеньким, с радостью, но в данный момент, по моему мне нужна помощь,.Получилось как то длинно, но всё как есть, долго не решалась писать, за время общения со свекровью разучилась просить, далось с трудом, но почему то верю, что сегодня я попала туда, КУДА МНЕ НАДО! спасибо!Да, кстати тему сценария выбрала шоколадную, накопала много познавательного а теперь пытаюсь сделать увлекательно, Слова где-то в горле застряли, идея есть, конкурсы вроде тоже придумались, а единства никакого! и заказчики есть как на свадьбы, так и на детские утренники, я растерялась! Спасибо,если что не так, простите!!!

----------


## Курица

> но почему то верю, что сегодня я попала туда, КУДА МНЕ НАДО! спасибо!


Наташа, и тебе спасибо за такое искреннее и откровенное послание.
Мне тоже кажется, что ты попала ТУДА, куда надо.
Поможем, без сомнения,поможем.


> тему сценария выбрала шоколадную, накопала много познавательного а теперь пытаюсь сделать увлекательно, Слова где-то в горле застряли, идея есть, конкурсы вроде тоже придумались, а единства никакого!


давай прямо с этого и начнем. Накидала-выставь,спроси, где что не идет, помаракуем все вместе-авось, и родится что просто "Супершоколадное"!
Видишь, как тебя народ-то встретил!!! :Ok:

----------


## natly44

а как выложить не знаю,  оно у меня в сохранённых документах а конкурсы на бумаге, я с компьютером ещё на "ВЫ"

----------


## ШОКолад

> а как выложить не знаю,  оно у меня в сохранённых документах а конкурсы на бумаге, я с компьютером ещё на "ВЫ"


Наташа, какая ты МОЛОДЧИНА!!! Всё у тебя точняк будет супер-пупер!!!  :Ok: 
Конкурсы можно из ВОРДА копироваь и сюда в ответ вставлять, а можно файл прикрепить.  :Aga:

----------


## Озорная

*ШОКолад*,

Саша, на нашем форуме файлы прикреплять нельзя (нет такой функции, насколько я знаю). Можно выложить на файлообменник, получить ссылку и её вставить сюда. :smile:

*natly44*,

Наташа, сходи в тему "А как? Часто задаваемые вопросы на форуме". Там найдешь ответы на многие вопросы  :Aga: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028

----------


## Natatulka

> и помощь родственников - без них ну никак!!! (отдельное спасибо моему мужу


Полностью согласна, когда есть помощь семьи и понимание и поддержка мужа, творить намного легче, думаю, что если бы было иначе, работать бы не смогла. У меня одна знакомая, талантливая девушка, перестала проводить праздники ради спокойствия в семье.

----------


## Мила

как-то не сразу решилась зайти сюда...даже не знаю почему- ведь тоже новичок я))очень интересно просто читать обсуждения,иногда и своё мнение вставить хочется...жаль только,что многие темы начаты задолго до моего появления на сайте:frown:чтож, будет повод создать свою! принмите в семью,пожалуйста :Oj:

----------


## Lusi75

Здравствуйте я Людмила. Долго не решалась писать, удивляюсь как меня с этого супер прекрасного форума не попросили еще. Инет у нас со спутниковой тарелки работает как зря... (кабельный не доступен у нас, телефон стационарный только в будущем веке сказали ждите), вот и приходиться урывками бывать на форуме. Я написала в разделе "О нас" немного о себе , мой муж с музыкальным образованием поет и играет(баян, пианино, гитара, самоиграйка ямаха пср 1000), я веду праздники живем мы в сельской местности, два года назад взяли кредит и купили приличныу аппаратуру для ведения,  вот отрабатываем, дочечка моя(Леночка -16 лет) так же прекрасно поет вторым голосом , но работаем мы вдвоем. Она иногда в сельском ДК поет на праздники, а так даем возможность ей окончить школу не нагружаем, хочу сказать что судьба подарила мне не только талантливого мужа и дочь , но и форум который в моей жизни первый и я влюблена в него.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

:biggrin:


> как-то не сразу решилась зайти сюда...даже не знаю почему- ведь тоже новичок я))очень интересно просто читать обсуждения,иногда и своё мнение вставить хочется..


 :Vah: Узнаю себя, сидела на форуме почти 4 года, а решилась зарегистрироваться только через год...





> жаль только,что многие темы начаты задолго до моего появления на сайте


ЗЫЫЫ! О, сколько нам открытий чудных готовит форум наш ин-ку
И опыт- сын ошибок трудных, и беседку- сладкую халву..
Скорей, друг мой, ты приживайся и получай инфу!
Такого ты ни где не встретишь - мастер-класс словесного кунг-фу....
 :Oj: 
флудить так долго я могу, 
шо заболит рука писать!
зайчонок, больше ни гу-гу..
люби ин-ку..и Курочку, новичкоффф всех мать! :Oj:

----------


## МихайловА Ариша

Ой, девочки, прочитала сообщение с приветствием мамы-курочки, и улыбаюсь, насколько тонко все чувства изложены, я ведь даже головой покачала в знак согласия. Меня зовут Ариша. В рядах ведущих совсем недавно - 3 годика, так что только научилась ходить и начала проявлять характер. Хочу сказать всем "ПРИВЕТ!" Наконец-то я к вам попала!!! Я не волшебница, я только учусь, поэтому понемножку смогу выкладывать свои наработки. С удовольствием буду принимать ваши отзывы, критикуйте меня побольше, я так больше работаю. А вообще, ужасно боюсь выглядеть неумехой, но надеюсь, что под опытным, и главное, теплым маминым крылышком научусь также парить, как вы - уважаемые ведущие!

----------


## natly44

Написала письмо куда ушло не знаю

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

> Хочу сказать всем "ПРИВЕТ!" Наконец-то я к вам попала!!! Я не волшебница, я только учусь, поэтому понемножку смогу выкладывать свои наработки. С удовольствием буду принимать ваши отзывы, критикуйте меня побольше, я так больше работаю. А вообще, ужасно боюсь выглядеть неумехой, но надеюсь, что под опытным, и главное, теплым маминым крылышком научусь также парить, как вы - уважаемые ведущие!


 :flower:    Проходи Ариша, осваивайся, народ у нас многоликий, находи друзей по душе, Поможем, подскажем........:

----------


## Абюл45

> А вообще, ужасно боюсь выглядеть неумехой,


 Аришка,:smile: смелее, только смелось города берёт :Aga: ...мы тоже неумехами были...

----------


## Ирина Сенчилова

Приветствую всех новых и старых обитателей форума. :flower:  Сегодня на форуме впервые. Давно мечтаю  стать ведущей парздников.И вот всё ближе и ближе к исполнению своей мечты.(Есть один номер певческий с костюмом и монолог.) Планирую начать с детских мероприятий. Подскажите, я на правильном пути?Что сложнее:детский или взрослый?

----------


## optimistka17

> Что сложнее:детский или взрослый?


А это , наверно, у каждого по своему.
 Мне  кажется, что тот, кто справляется с детскими праздниками, тем более справиться со взрослым праздником.
 Но это чисто моё субьективное мнение.
 Дети требуют непрерывного внимания Детей ни на мгновение нельзя оставить. У них ни минуты не пустишь праздник на самотек.
 На детских праздниках гоараздо больше подводных камней, больше травмоопасных моментов.
 Но и отдача от детских праздников сильнее. Дети не терпят неискренности и фальши. Они чувствуют тех, кто их любит,кто приходит к ним со всей душой.
так что,- вперед, дерзай. Верь в собственный успех и все получится.
 А помощь найдешь здесь, на Форуме...

----------


## Natatulka

*Ирина Сенчилова* 
Очень люблю проводить детские праздники. Восторженные глаза детей, их непосредственность, ожидание праздника и неподдельный интерес... Отдача большая, но и в ответ ты получаешь такой заряд положительной энергии!!! 
С праздниками для взрослых у меня пока небольшой опыт, но тоже нравится.

----------


## урааа

Наташа....когда проводишь взрослое мероприятие ...просто помни что в каждом из нас живет ребенок....тогда люди доверятся тебе.....мне вообще кажется ,что те кто начинает работать с детских....им проще будет влиться во взрослую праздничную индустрию.....взрослые те же дети только ростом больше:smile:

----------


## Ирина Сенчилова

В моей биографии было два ведения праздника. Среди своих, которых знаю как облупленных.Но есть небольшое количество наработок. Подскажите, как вынести их на суд знатоков?

----------


## nanewich

Вынести не проблема.
Выбери соответстующую тему и в своём посте выложи.
Будут вопросы спрашивай, можно и в личке.

----------


## Ирина Сенчилова

Я уже целых шесть дней на форуме! А кажется всю жизнь! Почитала новые сообщения, написала что-то и так преисполнилась вдохновения, что у меня родился монолог - маленький, но свой!:smile:Как говорил поросёнок Фунтик, у меня много талантов... Но я не знала, что могу писать монологи!Буду развивать свои таланты и выставлять на форуме.
А Я ЕЩЁ И НА МАШИНКЕ МОГУ!!:biggrin:

----------


## Ратри

Всем привет. Меня зовут Евгения. Я на форуме впервые. Очень рада, что нашла такое ценное место для нас, начинающих ведущих. 
И еще. У меня в конце июня первая свадьба!!! Волнуюсь наверное больше, чем жених с невестой.  :Butcher:

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*Ратри*,

----------


## Svetlana tamada

> Фотофильм - это вообще классная тема. Используем практически постоянно.


Димочка, спасибо Вам огромное! Благодаря Вам я, наконец-то, решилась сказать всем "старожилам" форума слова благодарности. Я случайно зашла сюда в поиска информации о фотофильмах. Зашла, а выйти не смогла. Я нашла здесь гораздо больше. Я благодарна Курочке, Ежику, Кеше, Анжеле, всех еще не запомнила, за поддержку новичков. Дима, а Вам спасибо за идеи. Буду думать, как воплотить все это в жизнь.

----------


## Ратри

*senovaoxana*,
 Спасибо.

----------


## Лиля Малышка

> есть небольшое количество наработок. Подскажите, как вынести их на суд знатоков?


Здесь , в Беседке есть тема "Собственные наработки вновь пришедших пользователей"туда можешь выложить свой материал( если это действительно самостоятельно созданный материал, а не перепечатка из книг)


> А Я ЕЩЁ И НА МАШИНКЕ МОГУ!!


Повезло тебе...
 А я на Машинке не могу:frown: И вообще я только и могу, что праздники проводить И у детей и у взрослых



> Я благодарна Курочке, Ежику, Кеше, Анжеле, всех еще не запомнила, за поддержку новичков


Светлана, здесь очень много тех, о ком ты так хорошо сказала,- поддерживают новичков. Как меня все время поддерживает Людмила - Оптимистка, как поддерживают те, с кем познакомилась на встречах в реале, как поддерживает сейчас в Москве Гена Тахтабаев.Наш Форум-это чудо...:rolleyes:

----------


## Svetlana tamada

> Светлана, здесь очень много тех, о ком ты так хорошо сказала,- поддерживают новичков. Как меня все время поддерживает Людмила - Оптимистка, как поддерживают те, с кем познакомилась на встречах в реале, как поддерживает сейчас в Москве Гена Тахтабаев.Наш Форум-это чудо..


Это,действительно,чудо! Мечтаю о встрече в реале! Спасибо!!!

----------


## Натальяночка

Здравствуйте! Я новичок.Честно говоря это мой первый шаг на форум, его всегда трудно сделать. Но я сделала это!!!

----------


## luna

Я на форуме чуть больше полугода,а кажется всю жизнь.А когда зимой в Питере побывала на встрече в реале,поняла,что без мощной энергетической подпитки друзей-форумчан уже не смогу.Новички,присоединяйтесь!Удачи!

----------


## Анжелла

> Здравствуйте! Я новичок.Честно говоря это мой первый шаг на форум, его всегда трудно сделать. Но я сделала это!!!


Наталья, молодец, что ты сделала первый шаг! :flower:  Расскажи немного о себе. Откуда ты? И ты ведешь праздники, или просто учитель? :Ha:

----------


## Курица

*Ратри*,
*Svetlana tamada*,
*Натальяночка*,

Милости прошу к нашему шалашу! Хорошо, что решили  "открыть личики"! А засим-фото - в студию! :Aga: 
Ну, рассказывайте, как "докатились" до такой(тамадейской) жизни???:rolleyes:

----------


## Абюл45

ВСЕМ "ЮНЫМ" ФОРУМЧАНАМ, ОГРОМНЫЙ ПРИВЕТ И ДОБРО ПОЖАЛОВАТЬ!!!

----------


## Натальяночка

> Расскажи немного о себе. Откуда ты? И ты ведешь праздники, или просто учитель?


Мне 39 лет. Работаю в школе учителем начальный классов уже 22 года.  В данный момент  в декретном отпуске. Сынуле 1год и 3 месяца. Старшему 15 лет. Праздники провожу в своем классе, в школе иногда в кругу друзей и родственников. Я очень рада, что попала на этот форум в круг единомышленников и надеюсь друзей.Я еще не все умею с компьютером, думаю под крылышком у мамы Курицы мне будет уютно.

----------


## Абюл45

Привет, землячка, не стесняйся, располагайся, учись и спрашивай, всему здесь научишься, всё тебе подскажут :Aga:

----------


## Ирина Сенчилова

Сегодня у меня плохой день, :Tu:  но с вами он стал гораздо  светлее! :Aga: Все такасла добрысла ко мнесла!:biggrin:
Позвольте спросить , в целях повышения грамотности, личка=личное сообщение ? и что такое ИМХО?

----------


## Гвиола

*Ирина Сенчилова*,точно. Личное сообщение,которое видит только тот,кому ты написала.

----------


## Озорная

*Ирина Сенчилова*,




> что такое ИМХО?


*ИМХО*
Материал из Википедии — свободной энциклопедии

Акроним, родившийся от английского «IMHO» — In My Humble Opinion («по моему скромному мнению»), реже считается расшифровкой In My Honest Opinion («честно говоря»), или In My Horrible Opinion («по моему ужасному мнению»). Относится к компьютерному сленгу. Возник в среде любителей фантастики (англ. sf.fandom), откуда проник в Usenet и распространился по всему миру. Сегодня это очень распростаненная и известная аббревиатура.

Используется, в основном, для указания на то, что некоторое высказывание — не общепризнанный факт, а только личное мнение автора, и он его никому не навязывает. Более того, указывает на то, что автор не до конца уверен в верности его заявления. Соответствует слову «по-моему»:

----------


## Ильич

> и что такое ИМХО?


Это примерно то что говорил герой Мкртчана в кинофильме Мимино "Я так думаю":biggrin:

----------


## Курица

> Акроним, родившийся от английского «IMHO» — In My Humble Opinion («по моему скромному мнению»





> Это примерно то что говорил герой Мкртчана в кинофильме Мимино "Я так думаю"


или,как говорит один мой сосед(жестокий ругатель:biggrin:)-"имею мнение-х...рен оспоришь!!!":tongue:

----------


## Озорная

> или,как говорит один мой сосед(жестокий ругатель)-"имею мнение-х...рен оспоришь!!!"


[IMG]http://*********ru/1238370.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Александрия

Пока только новичок на этом форуме. но думаю, что все еще впереди))))
Надеюсь на поддержку старожил)))):rolleyes:

----------


## Ирина Сенчилова

С первым юбилеем: ты ровно месяц на форуме. :Ok: Я тоже новичок, и побаиваюсь. Ничего освоимся , мама Курочка нам поможет. :Aga:  И не только она.

ТАМАДЕЙРО ВСЕХ СТРАН, ОБЪЕДИНЯЙТЕСЬ! (Призыв к тем, кто пока не с нами.)

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> ...
> Надеюсь на поддержку старожил)))):rolleyes:


:smile:.. Саш... Пигмалион.. с тобой!!! :wink::biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

> Надеюсь на поддержку старожил))))


Так и будет, вот увидишь, если будешь вливаться в жизнь Форума... :Ok: 
 А то ведь пока неизвестно , в чем поддержка нужна.:smile:


> Я тоже новичок, и побаиваюсь


А чего побаиваешься?
Народ, кто Ирину напугал?
Ай- я - яй.

----------


## Ирина Сенчилова

Сам себя не напугаешь... Боюсь ляпнуть что-нибудь не то и получить строгий ай-яй-яй с занесением в личное дело.:smile:А если честно, мне всё здесь ндравится.И наполняет вдохновением и опытом.Здесь все такие классные! :Aga: Но я наверное  единственный человек на форуме, который не слышал про косы!!!:frown:Просвятите, если они у вас не набили оскомину, или дайте ссылку.

----------


## Александрия

*ПИГМАЛИОН*,
 Спасибо Пиг)))Рада, что я здесь, с тобой и с такими же как мы единомышлинниками)))))))))))

----------


## юрик71

> *ПИГМАЛИОН*,
>  Спасибо Пиг)))Рада, что я здесь, с тобой и с такими же как мы единомышлинниками)))))))))))


что ж ты Пигмалиона до поросенка опускаешь, обидно ДА_АА!:biggrin:

----------


## Deema

Всем добрый добрый день! :smile: Зарегистрировался уже давненько, а попасть всё времени не было. Вот навёрстываю упущенное. Очень замечательный у Вас форум. Уже прочно и надолго обосновался у меня в закладках. Спасибо за то, что Вы выложили и выкладываете здесь. Для новичков (коим я и являюсь) это ценнейшая кладезь знаний. :cool:

----------


## Курица

*Deema*,
ну вот только тебя нам и не хватало, молодой человек!!!Как по имени, по батюшке звать-величать-то?
Здорово, что вышел на поверхность, ведь совсем скоро будет встреча в твоем родном городе-и пройти мимо неё-значит,много потерять!!! :Aga: 
Ведь у тебя ж под ником -  Петропавловск (Казахстан) написано...Земляк наших лучших ведущих! ...начит, будешь у Анатольевны с Натальей на встрече в помощниках...
Они-то - мало того, что старожилы, но ещё и отличные ведущие,
а  ты-уверена-продвинутый диджей(раз такие форумы)



> Очень замечательный у Вас форум


у тебя в закладках больше полутора лет...
Бьюсь об заклад, что захочешь узнать о встрече поподробней!
А вот тебе тут и ссылочка-с пылу, с жару...
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=132312 

PS/...а то новички у нас обычно плЁхо ориентируются на  Форуме:wink:

----------


## Алисаа

Ну вот и я "легализовалась"kuku. Решила, хватит бродить по форуму тенью бессловесной:confused:Пора предстать пред светлы очи учителей своих. Я сейчас о всех форумчанах: и старожилах, и новичках. Всех, кто помог своим опытом, просто добрым словом, пусть и не мне лично адресованным, настроением неизменно позитивным :Aga:  Заочно познакомилась с вами, заходя с телефона. А недавно дети подарили ноут. Сейчас параллельно осваиваю и комп и возможности общения на форуме. Я пока чайник везде... Вобщем, принимайте в семью, не могу я уже без вас :Oj:

----------


## аLisa

Ну привет, почти тезка! Зовут-то тебя в миру как?

----------


## Алисаа

> Ну привет, почти тезка! Зовут-то тебя в миру как?


Да так и зовут Алиса :Oj:  Учителя и выпускники по мирскому просто кличут: Алиса Борисовна:tongue:

----------


## optimistka17

> Но я наверное единственный человек на форуме, который не слышал про *косы*!!!Просвятите, если они у вас не набили оскомину, или дайте ссылку.


Да, наверно, так и есть..
 На Форуме с моей легкой руки *косы* прижились и стали популярны в разных уголках земного шара.
 Не я автор. Им уже сто лет в обед, но нравятся косы и детям, и взрослым
 Ты , наверно, знаешь конкурс, когда заплетают косы из разноцветных ленточек.
 С недавних пор народ дружно стал шить или заказывать косы из флиса, да еще и набитые синтепоном. Их внешний вид более эффектный и интересный
Трактовку каждый сам придумывает.
 Кто говорит, что это три дороги- три пути И отныене путь единый.
 Кто говорит, что коса- девичья краса.
 Вот и создает эту самую красоту
 Кому-то больше нравится сплетать вместе три положительные характеристики,- например, здоровье любовь и достаток...
 Фишка в том, что один человек держит основу, а три человека -заплетают При этом не выпуская свою ленту из рук.
 То есть в конкурсе участвуют две комады по 4 человека, итого- 8 человек...

----------


## Cветлана Форелли

:rolleyes:Мама-курочка, возьмите и меня под своё тёплое крылышко !!! Верю-что форум ин-ку станет для меня родным домом !!! Кстати, многих видела в реале, чему радуюсь необыкновенно !!! Людмила-спасибо за кружку дружбы в Москве !!!  :Pivo:

----------


## РУСЛАНЫЧ

Мама- курочка напомнила мне детство- когда бабушка брала на ночь в дом только что вылупившихся цыпляток и всю ночь грела их под лампой. Когда они подрастали , то их обратно отдавали курице -квохтухе, та в свою очередь заботливо принимала молодняк под смешно растопыренные крылышки. До чего же приятно всё вспомнить!!!:smile:

----------


## Александрия

> что ж ты Пигмалиона до поросенка опускаешь, обидно ДА_АА!
> __________________


Да потому, что мы с ним в одной упряжке работаем, и за время нашей совместной творческой работы, как только не называла, он уже не обижается)))))Любофф, она и в Африке любофф :Aga:

----------


## КОЛОРИСТ

Танюшка, Курочка-пеструшечка, по другому трудно сказать, хочется ответить, хоть словестно, лично ВАМ ласковым словом. Вообще ВСЕМ огромное спасибо за создание этого форума, за  порядок на форуме, т.е. админам и всем, от кого зависит, что форум работает, что мы приходим уже как домой. Действительно здесь царит теплое отношение и любовь, мгновенно подпитываешься позитивом и появляются от куда-то силы, открывается второе дыхание.
Зарегистрировалась уже давно, но натура такая, что сказать или написать смогу только тогда, когда невозможно не написать. 
Зовут меня Ирина, имею музыкальное и художественное образование. Часто надолго пропадаю, то комп. глючит, то нэт отказал. Грустно...
Еще с MSK стали добрыми друзьями (правда они об этом не догадываются) Людмила-Оптимистка, Ильич вообще вне конкурса, Януська-моя землячка, (я выросла на Кольском полуострове), Инна-Ежик, Калинчик, pypss, а за Толяныча - особое почтение все голосовали когда он участвовал в конкурсе на радио АЛЛА, равнодушных не было. 
Согласятся все: наш форум - особая планета, где царит взаимопомощь единомышленников. Но  раздел "под крылом у курочки"  потряс своей теплотой и добротой ко всем участникам форума. Как уже писала - пишу когда молчать не могу! Как правило когда переполняют эмоции в голову лезут или абсурдные мысли или гениальные, поэтому представьте, что станет если КУРОЧКА станет президентом страны, тепла хватит у нее на всех! Не жизнь будет, а сказка. Подписей хватит, нас много. Ладно молчу,:rolleyes: а то сейчас накажут. Сегодня научилась в личку заходить, спасибо шоумаме-Ольге.
                                       С уважением...........................

----------


## optimistka17

> Еще с MSK стали добрыми друзьями (правда они об этом не догадываются) Людмила-Оптимистка


Вот спасибо, так спасибо... Рассекретилась значит... Теперь я на тебя, как на друга наезжать буду...
:smile:
А почему это ты, Ирочка, свое имя в автоподпись не поставила?

----------


## Маргоshа

Перед тем как лечь спать, должна пакаяться.
1. Я стала изменять своему горячо любимому мужу.(уже наверное поняли с кем)
2. Я выяснила, что  кто-то из моих  предков когда-то согрешил, и по-моему, у меня находятся все новые и новые родственники.
3. Местами - я полная д--а.

Прав был великий и могучий Ильич,- ето секта.
Я смотрю на ваши фото, уважаемые девочки и мальчики, читаю ваши сообщения, и кажется - вы все со мной на кухне, пьете чай, а может что и покрепче. А уходить не хочется.
Скажу честно, пять лет назад ушла,т.к. не было ДиДжея, перед этим отработала 4 года с мальчиком -сказкой. Он осовбождал меня от всех муз. проблем. Вот приснится мне что-нибудь,  ему звоню и говорю, "хочу вот такой конкурс, или танец, или ещё че нибудь". Приблизительно музыкальную темку ему в голову кину, так он мне к свадьбе все это на блюдечке с голубой каёмочкой. Он мне всегда говорил:"Рита, ты придумай конкурс, а я его обмузыкалю". Это была мечта всей моей жизни. После тех лет люди до сих пор зовут меня вести мероприятия. Я не даю рекламы.Сами находят.  Но возвращаться, как говориться навсегда мне не хотелось, не попадался мне такой вот мальчик.
Сюда попала совершенно случайно, по ссылке из Инета. 
Вы знаете, сколько позитива, сколько эмоций различных получила!
Спасибо, тому, кто  все это придумал, поддерживает на плаву.
А теперь вот думаю, ну одна, так одна, комп, есть, скину все, что мне надо на флэш, и вперед, и пофиг какой там будет мальчик. 
Случилось, как у спортсмена, второе дыхание.
А Боженька, буд-то услышал, и начал мне потихоньку свадьбы подкидывать. Одна беда, я в деревнях раньше не очень-то часто вела, а тут пруха - несколько свадеб подряд и  все из села, только одна в августе в городе.  Но я думаю, что с такой поддержкой тяжелой артиллерией в вашем лице, я из данной ситуации выйду если не победительницей, то достойно точно.
СПАСИБО огромное, человеческое всем, кто принимает активное участие в развитии этого проекта. Кто учит молодых и не очень. Кто просто помогает советом не только профессиональным, но и обыденным!
А у меня благодаря этому форуму возникла идея  в развитии своего бизнеса. Если получится и все сбудется - проставлюсь по полной!
СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## КОЛОРИСТ

> Теперь я на тебя, как на друга наезжать буду...
> 
> А почему это ты, Ирочка, свое имя в автоподпись не поставила?


Людмилочка, талантище, с огромным удовольствием вместе будем "бодаться", лишь бы польза была в деле. Уже многим понятно что находиться в кругу единомышленников это дорогого стоит. Сначала не доверяешь, осторожничаешь, присматриваешься, а потом как наркотик.
А с компом я как с президентом на ВЫ! Вчера только научилась цитату выделять, а радости-то, а все, оказывается, очень просто. Вот так, век живи - век учись!
Пытаюсь оформить, как у всех, левый угол сообщения, думаю, скоро научусь. 
                                    С уважением.......................

----------


## optimistka17

> А с компом я как с президентом на ВЫ!


Ира, так большинство , приходя сюда , с компом поначалу были на Вы. Но есть такой метод,- метод научного тыка:smile:,он и позволяет освоить все достаточно быстро.
 Рассказать правильно я не могу, но кое- что попытаюсь. Хотя для начала тебе надо бы проштундировать тему "*А как? Часто задаваемые вопросы.." * Там более грамотные люди в компьютерных вопросах, чем я уже доходчиво объясняли новичкам элементарное.
 Итак, приступим.
Когда у тебя открыта страница, то слева вверху найдите фразу "*Мой кабинет*" Она написана белым на синей полосе. Щелкни на нее. Появится таблица Смотри слева *Ваш профиль* и немного ниже - *Настройки и параметры*. Поиграйся там с разными строчками. Сможешь и имя вписать ,и электронный адрес и все, что сочтешь нужным. 
 Фотографию поставить, -это *изменить аватар*. Возможно, прийдется кого-то просить помочь, потому что фотографию надо предварительно* уменьшить* в фотошопе.
 Но ничего страшного. Несколько раз покажут,- запомнишь и сама будешь смеяться, что чего-то когда-то не умела...:rolleyes:

----------


## КОЛОРИСТ

> Поиграйся там с разными строчками.


Да вот, теперь играюсь, будет толк, думаю. На работе у меня два оператора, поэтому  я лишь  пользователь. 
Спасибо большое:smile:

----------


## shoymama

Давай, давай, Ирин, осваивай! Легче общаться будет. [img]http://s14.******info/94bdb58f7e666eb97653f5b23d6cc684.gif[/img]

----------


## КОЛОРИСТ

*shoymama*,
 :flower:

----------


## mariha1982

Здравствуйте! Мама-Курочка, спасибо огромное за помощь!!! Не ожидала такого внимания к себе после неудачной попытки влиться в общение! Ещё раз СПАСИБО!!

----------


## Курица

> Перед тем как лечь спать, должна пакаяться.
> 1. Я стала изменять своему горячо любимому мужу.(уже наверное поняли с кем)
> 2. Я выяснила, что  кто-то из моих  предков когда-то согрешил, и по-моему, у меня находятся все новые и новые родственники.
> 3. Местами - я полная д--а.


:eek::biggrin: :Aga:  :Vah: 
КАК всё похоже...

----------


## Маргоshа

ТАТЬЯНА, мамочка наша, СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!   :flower:  
Все нашла, это то, что надо!!!!!!!!   :Ok: 
Мы действительно под крылышком!!!! :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:

----------


## Kescha

*КОЛОРИСТ*,


а мне сильно помогла темка: "А как? Часто задаваемые вопросы.." там столько всего интересного!!! найдёшь ответы на все вопросы.
сделала себе копии,с интересующего материала, и вперёд...
первое время у меня была настольной книгой эта темка.

----------


## КОЛОРИСТ

*Kescha*,
 :Ok: 
Спасибо, стою обычно на распутье и гадаю: направо, налево или вперед? Оказывается прямо!     :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Kescha

> стою обычно на распутье




ой как тебя понимаю ...сама была на этом распутье.
везде хотелось успетъ,всё прочитать,быть в курсе событий.
не обошла и " Сетевой этикет". ведь если приходишь в " новый дом"
надо знать правила этого "дома".-мне так кажется.

----------


## Лиля Малышка

> стою обычно на распутье и гадаю: направо, налево или вперед


Вперед,-это правильно!
 А что, налево уже не хочется?:smile:

----------


## mariha1982

Всем здравствуйте! Вчера праздновали коллективом день соцработника! Всё прошло отлично! Спасибо форуму - я пришла на праздник подготовленная!!! :Ok:

----------


## Eliana

Здраствуйте все, вот уже месяц на форуме, ловлю себя на том, что в любую свободную минуту бегу сюда, а на днях он мне даже преснился)) Помойму это серьёзно)):biggrin: :Vah:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Eliana*,
 Значит, ты уже наша. :biggrin:

----------


## Натальяночка

Тоже жду минутки, чтоб зайти, посмотреть. отметится и уже даже пообщаться. У меня ребенку 1год 4 месяца поэтому не всегда получается.Как по спирали приближаюсь к " главным"страничкам, но еще не все прочитала,боюсь повторится.И выход в "свет"это такие раздумья,было или нет?А нужно это кому-то? надеюсь, что скоро это продет и я буду свободно общаться.

----------


## Курица

> вот уже месяц на форуме, ловлю себя на том, что в любую свободную минуту бегу сюда, а на днях он мне даже преснился)) Помойму это серьёзно))


Тут остаётся только процитировать Блока:biggrin:
_Ты взглянула. Я встретил смущённо и дерзко
Взор надменный и отдал поклон.
Обратясь к кавалеру, намеренно резко
Ты сказала: "И этот влюблён"._

Поздравляю, дорогая, ты попала... :Aga: 
Это "форумозависимость", это -диагноз :Aga: Смотри-рискует перейти в хроническое заболевание.Я уже почти 2 с половиной года как болею, а есть и больше...)))))))

----------


## Kescha

> Помойму это серьёзно




да уж, серьёзней нет...:rolleyes:
неизлечимо...:biggrin:kuku




> мне даже преснился




первый признак инфекцирования форумом.:biggrin:



а как насчёт разговоров про себя ( в голове )? :smile:  -это второй признак

:biggrin:

----------


## Курица

> а как насчёт разговоров про себя ( в голове )?   -это второй признак


Типа так, да?
http://files.mail.ru/HVPNE4
http://files.mail.ru/AI4QM8
http://files.mail.ru/D76RI3
 :049:  :049:  :049:

----------


## mariha1982

> а как насчёт разговоров про себя ( в голове )?  -это второй признак


Боже мой, и я больна неизлечимо!!!!! :Aga:

----------


## Курица

*Натальяночка*,
*mariha1982*,
 девчОнки, форум молодит!! Проверено! Вот вы раньше во сколько спать ложились? А? А теперь? А  когда вы еще во столько, как теперь, спать ложились? 
В юности, паааааааааааально!!
То-то!!!
Что и требовалось доказать!:tongue:

----------


## Акварелька

это точно, сейчас 2:26 ,а спать не хочется, ловишь момент пообщаться пока домашние спят

----------


## Ратри

> ...И выход в "свет"это такие раздумья,было или нет?А нужно это кому-то? надеюсь, что скоро это продет и я буду свободно общаться.


Эх, знакомые сомнения. Ну ничего. Скоро, думаю, будем как дома. И так уже "под крылышком".  :Aga:  
А свадьба к которой я так ответственно готовлюсь переносится. Оказывается жених с невестой еще даже заявление в ЗАГС не подали. :eek:

----------


## Натальяночка

Уважаемая Курочка ! ДевчОнки)))) Это правильно! А то иногда жалеешь, что нет красных кнопочек на клаве.

----------


## Курица

*99469*
Кто догадается, что это за число???:rolleyes:
НЕ знаете?
А это число ПОЛЬЗОВАТЕЛЕЙ, зарегистрированных на нашем Форуме. А и сама обалдела, нажав *Пользователи* в верхней строке гл. стр.
О-б-а-л-д-е-т-ь! Жаль только, что у некоторых-ни одного сообщения:eek:

----------


## rusalo4ka

> 99469
> Кто догадается, что это за число???
> НЕ знаете?
> А это число ПОЛЬЗОВАТЕЛЕЙ, зарегистрированных на нашем Форуме.


Уважаемая Татьяна! В этом и Ваша заслуга-поддерживаете "птенчиков". Спасибо! :flower:

----------


## Люба Беликова

Вот именно! Так много интересных людей, так много замечательных идей! Многое уже обсудили и решили. На фоне такого богатства собственные мысли кажутся такими незначительными... Что лучше? Донести свою маленькую мысль или узнать много нового и интересного? Я думаю, многие из пользователей выбирают "читать" а не "писать".

----------


## Марина Дудник

> Я думаю, многие из пользователей выбирают "читать" а не "писать".


И зря! Потому что в разговоре в обсуждениии рождается что то новое, общим усилием можно сотворить настоящий шедевр! Мой пример: На форуме 1,5 года, Мероприятия веду почти 11 лет. За эти 1,5 выросла в рейтинге своего города до сильнейшей и самой раскрученной пятерки ведущих. Меня уважают в городе, со моною считаются, стала проводить детские, занялась аэродизайном, коренным образом поменяла сценарии и манеру ведения мероприятий! то есть рост профессиональный - налицо! Вот! Удачи Вам новички! Под крылышком тепло и уютно, но поскорее вылетайте на форум и общайтесь! ОБЩАЙТЕСЬ! и Вы поймете как Вы талантливы с форумом!

----------


## rusalo4ka

[


> Удачи Вам новички! Под крылышком тепло и уютно, но поскорее вылетайте на форум и общайтесь! ОБЩАЙТЕСЬ! и Вы поймете как Вы талантливы с форумом!


Общаться только сложновато. Всё время хочется сказать: "Вот так лучше всего, или надо же как просто, как же я до этого не додумалась". И конечно, восхищение талантом форумчан.

----------


## Natashaku

> За эти 1,5 выросла в рейтинге своего города до сильнейшей и самой раскрученной пятерки ведущих. Меня уважают в городе, со моною считаются, стала проводить детские, занялась аэродизайном, коренным образом поменяла сценарии и манеру ведения мероприятий! то есть рост профессиональный - налицо! Вот!


Веду давно свадьбы, но хочется лучше, не знаю, как себе помочь.
Прочитала все доступные страницы, молодцы, уверены в себе, красавицы, а я... не знаю, что произошло, но, как только нет заказов (а их очень мало - много ведущих в нашем городке), расстраиваюсь, что никому не нужна... :Tu:  :Tu:  :Tu:

----------


## Хопочка

Всем доброго времени суток!
Читаю Вас уже третий день запоем, ложусь спать под утро)))И всё никак не могу начитаться.Хорошая,добрая атмосфера у вас:smile:
Скоро у меня дебют, мой первый юбилей. Волнуюсь страшно. Стала ещё больше волноваться после прочтения тем форума. Оказывается я знаю тааак мало:frown: Страшно, очень страшно. Так что нужна поддержка и море советов!:smile:

----------


## rusalo4ka

> Веду давно свадьбы, но хочется лучше, не знаю, как себе помочь.
> Прочитала все доступные страницы, молодцы, уверены в себе, красавицы, а я... не знаю, что произошло, но, как только нет заказов (а их очень мало - много ведущих в нашем городке), расстраиваюсь, что никому не нужна...


Такой период в жизни, наверное , бывает у всех, происходит переоценка ценностей, а это уже первый шаг к новому. Не расстраивайтесь, и всё обязательно наладится.

----------


## Курица

> Скоро у меня дебют, мой первый юбилей.





> Страшно, очень страшно.


В первый раз ВСЕГДА и ВСЕМ страшно...так что Вы скорее-правило, чем исключение...


> Так что нужна поддержка и море советов!


Волна добрых советов и наставлений, боюсь, собьет Вас, *Хопочка*, с ног, если Вы сформулируете свою просьбу - в ЧЁМ Вам помочь, что посоветовать?
Позволю себе цитату из Библии. В  Евангелии от Матфея (гл. 7, ст. 7—8) сказано : "Ищите - и обрящете!"(церковно-славянский текст). 
(Рус. перевод): «Просите, и дано будет вам; ищите, и найдете; стучите, и отворят вам; ибо всякий просящий получает, и ищущий находит, и стучащему отворят».
 :Aga:

----------


## Ильич

> Всем доброго времени суток!
> Читаю Вас уже третий день запоем, ложусь спать под утро)))И всё никак не могу начитаться.Хорошая,добрая атмосфера у вас
> Скоро у меня дебют, мой первый юбилей. Волнуюсь страшно. Стала ещё больше волноваться после прочтения тем форума. Оказывается я знаю тааак мало Страшно, очень страшно. Так что нужна поддержка и море советов!


Та не...... первый раз не страшно... тем паче юбилей.... он сам идет, главное не перемучай всех своими разговорами и конкурсами, Знай меру!
А вот когда зайдешь в биьблиотеки (через месяц) и прочтешь как надо вести юбилеи.... вот тогда станет страшно.....:biggrin:

----------


## Dju

> Скоро у меня дебют, мой первый юбилей. Волнуюсь страшно.


Хм, у меня нынче миллионный ( а хотя бы я и преувеличиваю ) юбилей был, а мне что-то так страхерово стало за 10 минут до начала... посмеялись мы с диджеем над мандражом моим, постебались ...фанфары, приветствие, и пошла родная, забыв, что вроде бояться собиралась. 
*Хопочка*, мы все волнуемся. Если бы мы халтурщики были, нам бы было все равно какой будет результат - деньги взяли и ушли, тогда о чем волноваться-то.... 
А нам хочется сделать все на высшем уровне!
Со временем научишься справляться со своим волнением!

----------


## Хопочка

Ой, спасибо вам,дорогие! Вы правы я пока боюсь не то чтобы облажаться, нет. Вот смотрю на свой сценарий, читаю разные ветки форума..и кажется мне, что мало того , что создала я жуткий нафталин, так ещё и с планом разобраться не могу(((Что за чем должно идти(((мне бы хоть на бумажке быть довольной)

----------


## Курица

> кажется мне, что мало того , что создала я жуткий нафталин, так ещё и с планом разобраться не могу(((Что за чем должно идти(((мне бы хоть на бумажке быть довольной)


Так *показывай*, дорогая, и совета проси...
Лучше тут выстави: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129621&page=130 
и сопроводи вопросом:"А вам на юбилее с ТАКИМ сценарием как...интересно бы было?"(в таком ключе...) И будь готова к критике,если хочешь результативности...
Ок? Ещё: имя вставь в автоподпись, и адрес эл. почты (на случай, если что прислать тебе надо будет, чтоб форумчане могли не только советом, но и делом помочь)
А как вставить подпись -вот эту темку проштудируй-там масса всего-не надо каждому вновь пришедшему велосипед изобретать-почти обо всем уже ДО него спросили и ответ получили:http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1403330.gif[/IMG]
а это-тебе!!!

----------


## девочка Женя

Не смейтесь, пжл, а что такое первый стол, второй ? :redface:Да, вот такие познания в этом деле. И идти дальше страшно и убегать уже поздно. Буду и хочу учится. А свадебный генерал обязательно конкурсом определяется? Или можно как то еще этого товарища оформить? А генеральша бывает?:wink:

----------


## Dju

Убежать никогда не поздно! ;-)
Первый, второй, третий..... Это части общего застолья. Обычно они разделяются перерывами на танцульки.

----------


## Хопочка

> Лучше тут выстави


Там хочу выставить, когда доведу до  состояния чего то цельного(. Можно?
Спасибо вам огромное за такой тёплый приём. Критики я не боюсь. Точнее говоря,воспринимаю её адекватно. Но всё дело в том , что пока своих то наработок нет совсем.так что буду собирать мазаику из чужих трудов. Конечно,хочется и покреативить.Но боюсь ,что с первого раза не получится.
А теперь ближе к плану))
Начать я хочу со встречи гостей. Компания молодая, весёлая и ..ну как бы сказать.. простые ребята, что ли. Так вот они хотят, чтобы встречали мы гостей с рюмочкой водки и закусочкой. Думаю при входе раздавать гостям колпачки и язычки, чтобы было чем заняться пока подтягиваются остальные.
Так можно начать, как вы думаете?




> а это-тебе!!!
> __________________


А вот за это отдельная благодарность. Теперь такой позитивный заряд ощутила)

----------


## Ильич

> Не смейтесь, пжл, а что такое первый стол, второй ?


Все застолье делится на моменты когда публика сидит за столом и танцевальные отделения.
1 стол - холодные закуски 
2-Стол - горячие закуски
3-стол - основное горячее блюдо
4 стол - сладкий торт чай кофе

----------


## Ильич

> Буду и хочу учится. А свадебный генерал обязательно конкурсом определяется? Или можно как то еще этого товарища оформить? А генеральша бывает?


О чем ты?
Вот у меня нет никаких генералов, а зачем? Пповесишь на кого то эту обязанность потом человеку весь вечер оттдуватья, а он отдохнуть р.. (сам был как то свадебным генералом, не понравилось...жуть)

----------


## Маргоshа

*Все застолье делится на моменты когда публика сидит за столом и танцевальные отделения.
1 стол - холодные закуски 
2-Стол - горячие закуски
3-стол - основное горячее блюдо
4 стол - сладкий торт чай кофе*

Ильич, тут ты лукавишь, чтоб у вас на Украине четыре стола?:wink:
Не верю!!!!!!
Я после 2-х дней свадьбы в Бурлуке поправилась почти на 3 кг, а муж и того более, откормился как порося! Еле доехал, пришлось пуговицы на брюках распрягать! :Aga:

----------


## Ильич

> Ильич, тут ты лукавишь, чтоб у вас на Украине четыре стола?


В городе  четыре, а я сельские свадьбы давно уж не веду У них все выставляется сразу и ешьте скока влезет ( называется сельская подача)
А 4 стола - 6 ти часовое гулянье.

----------


## девочка Женя

Ну я это хотела для, так сказать, для объема развлекательных мероприятий провести. Хотя не знаешь же всех особенностей отношений, выберется какой-нибудь дядя Паша из Гадюкино увиденный молодыми первый и последний раз в этот день. И концы в воду. Не..все...этого не будут. Вот у супер приз - один хотела разыграть в интеллектуальном конкурсе (синонимы к слову "выпить"), один подарить генералу, ну и один в танцевальном марафоне сильно отличившемуся. Теперь придется об одном подумать...

----------


## Ильич

> Вот у супер приз - один хотела разыграть в интеллектуальном конкурсе (синонимы к слову "выпить"),


Ой держите меня.... это оказывается *интеллектуальный* конкурс :biggrin: наверно среди интеллигентных людей!

----------


## Paracelsa

Интересно, а сколько человек смогут вспомнить, что такое синонимы...

----------


## девочка Женя

> Ой держите меня.... это оказывается *интеллектуальный* конкурс :biggrin: наверно среди интеллигентных людей!


Есесено... Мало того, я еще сначала спрашивать хочу - есть ли среди гостей доктора наук, доценты и прочие оч. умные товарищ, поскольку просто так к этому вопросу не подойти и не объехать.

----------


## девочка Женя

> Интересно, а сколько человек смогут вспомнить, что такое синонимы...


А я им еще и про антонимы напомню...:biggrin:

----------


## Ратри

> А я им еще и про антонимы напомню...:biggrin:


И как? Многие вспоминают к концу вечера? :biggrin:

----------


## rusalo4ka

> И как? Многие вспоминают к концу вечера?


Вспоминают, ещё как. Только мне кажется, что такие конкурсы уместны в начале.

----------


## Ильич

> Интересно, а сколько человек смогут вспомнить, что такое синонимы...


Ага про антонимы я уже молчу А когда прошу дать эпитеты... немая сцена... чо это?????

----------


## Ратри

> Только мне кажется, что такие конкурсы уместны в начале.


Совершенно согласна! На мой взгляд в конце вечера этот конкурс может показаться скучноватым.

----------


## optimistka17

> Интересно, а сколько человек смогут вспомнить, что такое синонимы...


 А* я и не жду, пока вспомнят* Сама сразу и напоминаю, когда объясняю условия застольного конкурса.
 Провожу именно этот конкурс ( если вообще провожу) строго *в середине* праздника. И язык уже у народа развязан и внимание не теряется. Настроение поднимается однозначно И в интеллигентной публике и в рабоче- крестьянском контингенте.
 Естесственно, важен мой комментарий по ходу , да и веселится народ, когда* призы в финале* получает А это, как правило *,миниатюрные бутылочки водки*, которые у нас продают в кассах супермаркетов.Вручаю такие бутылочки и говорю, что сегодняшняя свадьба считается законченной, когда народ начнет бегать за обладателями призов с просьбой открыть и налить( то есть за столом спиртного к этому моменту вообще не останется)* Шутка*, конечно, но народ всегда улыбается....

----------


## Tutti1974

Всем доброго времени суток! А вернулась помле 2- хлетнего отсутствия. Правда и присутствие моё два года назад было почти незаметным, но ведь было! :))) Вижу, многое изменилось, но очень радует, что корифеи тут как тут. Примите назад? Я, правда, за 2 года из свадебного направления выпала - училась, потом доченьку родила, как-то дома мне сиделось, и ничего не хотелось. Пора теперь возвращаться, хоть и нелегко это.

----------


## Курица

> Примите назад?


...а почему бы и нет???? :flower:

----------


## девочка Женя

У меня вопрос к метрам форума. Он наверняка покажется не уместным - может ли ведущим (хорошим) стать человек не поющий. Вот ди джей у меня проф. певец, а у меня даже дети просят (когда я им колыбельную пыталась спеть - мам, не пой.) Я петь обожаю - но медведь мне не то что на ухо наступил, он видать еще попрыгал хорошо. Ваше мнение на это.......

----------


## KAlinchik

> У меня вопрос к метрам форума. Он наверняка покажется не уместным - может ли ведущим (хорошим) стать человек не поющий. Вот ди джей у меня проф. певец, а у меня даже дети просят (когда я им колыбельную пыталась спеть - мам, не пой.) Я петь обожаю - но медведь мне не то что на ухо наступил, он видать еще попрыгал хорошо. Ваше мнение на это


Женя, у нас многие жители  нашего форума - не поющие, но это не мешает им быть хорошими ведущими.

----------


## девочка Женя

> Женя, у нас многие жители нашего форума - не поющие, но это не мешает им быть хорошими ведущими.


 :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:

----------


## Касатик

> У меня вопрос к метрам форума. Он наверняка покажется не уместным - может ли ведущим (хорошим) стать человек не поющий.


Я, конечно, не Мэтр, но:rolleyes: позволю себе высказаться по этому поводу. Кстати, насколько мне известно, большинство наших Мэтров, как раз не поющие! :Aga: 
А небольшое время назад, я вообще считала, что петь и вести одному человеку - совершенно не уместно, и как-то смешно.
С недавних пор поняла, что если ведущий пару - тройку песен исполнит - это только украсит праздник.
Тоже люблю петь! И тоже не могу! :Tu:  Медведей-то на земле много.....

----------


## Кэтринкин

Ну вот и у меня вопросики созрели к опытным и могучим....
Помогите, пожалуйста советом! свадьба у моей подруги, вести буду я и с моими музыкантами. Все вроде нормально, НО!!! Кафе (уже проплаченно!) имеет свою особенность: зал, в котором будут сидеть гости - на 2-м этаже, а музыканты будут сидеть внизу, на открытой терассе. Вчера потащила своего ДЖ оценить обстановку. Он с хозяином кафе сошлись на том же, и чтоб я в зале работала голосом без муз.сопровождения и микрофона, а на террасе - уже с микрофоном и музыкантами. Но как быть мне, я не представляю... Хозяин обещает мне включить фоновую музыку в зале с гостями. А как МИКРОФОН, как музыкальные подводки к тостам, как семейный очаг зажечь - под фоновую музыку?!?!? я щас расплачусь...мне так больно осознавать, что это мои друзья, и что получится такая лажа....К тому же, я не обладатель громкого и чистого голоса, но и не в этом дело. Молодые и гости просто не будут слышать теплых слов друг от друга.......Я в панике, помогите, пожалуйста, советом. На мой взгляд, был идеальный вариант, если бы и в зале был микрофон и на террасе (т.е. 2 шт,а свой у меня только один), но тогда в зале нужно соответствующую аппаратуру - усилитель и колонку...у меня их нет.....подскажите, может технически как-то можно сделать. Мой музыкант в этом, как я поняла, не помощник :Jopa: .
Забыла добавить, что человек на свадьбе около 40, и в зале, где стоять столы будут, просто не будет места для танцев....

----------


## KAlinchik

*Кэтринкин*,
 Катя, не гробь свой голос!
я не очень поняла, когда именно у тебя эта свадьба, но постарайся найти в Мариуполе фирму, занимающуюся прокатом аппаратуры... если таковых нет,иди в любое ДК или в Филармонию вашу и договаривайся за аренду комбика и микрофона...
так, как ты описала, праздника не получится, а гости не поймут, что проблема была в отсутствии микрофона и музыкального сопровождения...скажут, что ведущая хреновая была, чтобы ты там с ними не делала...

----------


## Люба Беликова

+100 к KAlinchik!! Без микрофона к 40 гостям никак нельзя. Это тебе не только мэтр скажет, но и просто человек с опытом работы.Как угодно, где угодно надо искать аппаратуру. У меня муж, бывает, ходит вторым звуковиком. Не получится арендовать, попробуй пригласить ещё человека. Гости действительно не поймут, в чём проблема и все шишки (а их будет не мало) будут твои.

----------


## Екатерина Александрова

> Не-е! Мы здесь! Мы туточки! Все читаем, все впитываем, учимся уму - разуму! Нам здесь такой мамочки как раз и не хватало! Были сиротками несмышлеными. А теперь есть "мама-Курочка"!!! Как мы рады!
> 
> Мы бы и от папы не отказались... Да-да!


Это точно! Спасибо большое за тепло! :Oj:

----------


## Солнце45

Девчонки, а где Таня-Курица? Соскучилась я что-то! И как вы тут одни, без присмотра?:frown:

----------


## Курица

> Девчонки, а где Таня-Курица? Соскучилась я что-то!


Светланка, спасибо, за то, что заметила "потерю"-месяц уже работаю за директора Детдома(моя директриса в отпуске(((-захожу рано утром на форум ,гляжу, жмакаю на спасибо - и в пахоту, да и вечером-ночью-на пять сек...-у нас новый проект -встречи с волонтёрами-кто не видел-сходите на мою стр. на Моём мире...
Всё, скоро в отпуск - с 25 -го...если доживу...да доживу, конечно!!!
А там-отпуск. :Oj:

----------


## Солнце45

*Курица*,
 Танюша, ты работай, работай, а мы подождем :Aga:   :flower:  Я тоже жду отпуска, как манны небесной, лишь бы он меня не разочаровал, а то в дальние края собрались, да со своим самоваром (детьми) :Vah:

----------


## natali2ko

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Наталья. Вот и я  решилась погреться под вашим крылышком. Последнее время  на сайт захожу регулярно, но написать робою, все таки решилась. Когда походила по сайту почитала, какие матерые здесь  обитают, даже и боюсь что либо свое писать и предлагать. Но конечно здесь безумно интересно и такие уникальные и добрые  люди собрались. СПАСИБО что поддерживаете  новичков.   Наверное как и все  новечек   повторюсь ,  дать пока практически нечего, а общаться хочется. И советов хочется. Маме-Курице ,  отдельное спасибо за   
  Ин-ку батор для новичков или Под крылышком у КурочкиПока к сожалению пока  прочитала не все сообщения.  Ни где так долга не задерживалась а здесь как бут-то с друзьям   за одним большим столом которое без слов все понимаю.

----------


## Курица

> Ни где так долга не задерживалась а здесь как бут-то с друзьям   за одним большим столом которое без слов все понимаю.


:biggrin:
да, мы такие.
Милости просим!!! Выходи из геолого-разведочного факультета в большую жизнь!!!

----------


## ДЭЛИТА

во, блин! как я такую тему и пропустила... хотя, я много чего пропускаю, забегать стараюсь стабильно, но на пять минут! а тут - такое! здравствуйте вам!

----------


## ДЭЛИТА

я тоже - новичок. полгода не считается:biggrin:

----------


## Ильич

> Он с хозяином кафе сошлись на том же, и чтоб я в зале работала голосом без муз.сопровождения и микрофона, а на террасе - уже с микрофоном и музыкантами. Но как быть мне, я не представляю... Хозяин обещает мне включить фоновую музыку в зале с гостями. А как МИКРОФОН, как музыкальные подводки к тостам, как семейный очаг зажечь - под фоновую музыку?!?!? я щас расплачусь...мне так больно осознавать, что это мои друзья, и что получится такая лажа....


Что бы не было лажи найди займи договорись за второй комплект звука в помещении на втором этаже. Я только так и выкручиваюсь На танцполе я работаю под звук музыкантов, в зале под свой комплект (благо он у меня есть) все иные варианты - путь в никуда.

----------


## natali2ko

Всем доброй ночи. Мама курица  в нескольких постах упоминается про геологов. Конечен прочитав все сообщения  на форуме, я может и найду ответ, но это когда будет. Расскажи что под это значит.

----------


## KAlinchik

> Всем доброй ночи. Мама курица в нескольких постах упоминается про геологов. Конечен прочитав все сообщения на форуме, я может и найду ответ, но это когда будет. Расскажи что под это значит.


НАташ, ну ты рассмешила на ночь глядя..
геологи - это люди, кторые давно сидят на форуме, но не общаются, а просто копают- тырят материал....

----------


## natali2ko

Ага, поняла.  :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## гунька

*KAlinchik*,



> НАташ, ну ты рассмешила на ночь глядя..
> геологи - это люди, кторые давно сидят на форуме, но не общаются, а просто копают- тырят материал....


Алин, тебе вот смешно, :Aga: :biggrin::biggrin: а я тоже сначала не могла понять, почему геологи, а когда мне обьяснили, обиииииидно было! :Aga: Я тоже полгода читала, в голове от обилия информации- :Vah: было, а написать долго не решалась...оказывается, и я была геологом, только тырить не умела, даже копировать текст не умела...вот чайник-то!:biggrin:

----------


## Курица

Алён, "тырить"(оно же "тырнетить")не умеют геологи-чайники. А геологи-кофейники умеют:biggrin:

----------


## natali2ko

Геолог не такое уж и обидное слово, вот если бы назвали кротам, то я бы уж точно обиделась. (всем же  не объяснишь что только и успел зарегистрировался  на форуме  и пропал на не определенный срок) 
И потом  не  все   такие смелые. Одним надо набраться смелости,  что либо написать,да пока придумают как это лучше сделать( а от себя бы добавила) ,и  сидишь и думаешь,  а что о тебе скажут другие, а что они о тебе подумают .Пока преодолеешь свой страх проходит много времени .Одни этот страх преодолевают и они  остаются,  другие уже не снами:frown:

----------


## Курица

> Одним надо набраться смелости,  что либо написать,да пока придумают как это лучше сделать( а от себя бы добавила) ,и  сидишь и думаешь,  а что о тебе скажут другие, а что они о тебе подумают .


Наташ,это сказал кто-то из известных: «Мы не задумывались бы, что о нас думают другие люди, если бы знали, *как мало они о нас думают*».
Действительно, ЧТО о тебе подумает какая-нибудь тётя Мотя из деревни Малые Вывихи? :Vah:

----------


## natali2ko

все верно


> Наташ,это сказал кто-то из известных: «Мы не задумывались бы, что о нас думают другие люди, если бы знали, *как мало они о нас думают*».
> Действительно, ЧТО о тебе подумает какая-нибудь тётя Мотя из деревни Малые Вывихи?


Но воспитание данное в союзе сказывается

----------


## Марина Ляпина

Здравствуйте Вам! Разрешите пройти, посидеть, послушать... Я - совсем новичок, а у вас тут столько интересного! :Ok:  Вот только бы разобраться что, где, как и т.д. :Fz:

----------


## Курица

> Вот только бы разобраться что, где, как и т.д.


Марин, методом культурного -"*т**ыка*", как и все мы-потихоньку, полегоньку...
А если что надо-спроси, не стесняйся...В лоб не ударим через монитор...:biggrin:

----------


## Ингуша

Девочки и мальчики!Решила вопросы задавать здесь....думаю так будет логичнее,чем в теме "Если ты новичок - зайди сюда".Кстати,можно было бы создать темку "Если ты новичок - спроси здесь". :)
Читаю,читаю,читаю......очень часто попадаются такие названия конкурсов,как " Цветные танцы с лентами","с платочками","Стенка Ильича","Карусель","Дядя Паша".Все уже их хорошо знают,поэтому употребляют только названия,а конкретного описания,я ,например,найти не смогла  по поиску.А очень бы хотелось знать.....если можно,помогите пожалуйста!Расскажите о самых знаменитых конкурсах форума.Я думаю,что не я одна буду очень благодарна!

----------


## тапочка74

Привет всем!!! Я еще новичок в деле проведения праздников, немного робею, но мне это так нравится!!!!:biggrin:Сначала развлекала родственников и знакомых, им всем понравилось, теперь узнали другие люди, а я побаиваюсь. Искала много в интернете, собирала все покрупицам, чтобы было интересно. А когда нашла ваш сайт решила, что больше никуда мне не надо. У вас так интересно...... Спасибо, что вы есть!!!! :Ok: Извините, может что ни так написала и не туда, но я только учусь, может по тихонько потом разберусь.

----------


## Кэтринкин

*Ингуша*,
 Полностью с вами согласна!!!Больше чем уверена, что этот вопрос повторяется сотый раз, но нам, новичкам, ориентироваться сложно)

----------


## Елена Шитикова

Здравствуйте всем! Вот и я решилась, наконец, сказать своё КВА на вашем форуме! Прям так сегодня ТВЁРДО себе слово дала! И ГОВОРЮ! ТУК, ТУК!  Хочу быть с вами! Есть что сказать и много о чём спросить!
Но начну   со - СПАСИБО!!! большого одному замечательному человеку меня поддержавшему тут. MaRinKa_Z. Она и  ответила мне, чайнику, и плечо подставила. Я, как и все новички куда не "ткнусь" или тема закрыта и все уже давно ушли на фронт, или  "правов не имеете туточки ошиваться". Словом ВСЁ ПО ВЗРОСЛОМУ! Хорошо на эту ТЁПЛУЮ  страничку зашла случайно (ещё тут всё именно случайно происходит со мною!) ГОТОВА НЕ ТОЛЬКО ЧИТАТЬ, НО И ПИСАТЬ. тОЛЬКО БЫ ПОНЯТЬ куда?!

----------


## Сенова Оксана

> ГОТОВА НЕ ТОЛЬКО ЧИТАТЬ, НО И ПИСАТЬ. тОЛЬКО БЫ ПОНЯТЬ куда?!


сюда http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129621:biggrin:

----------


## Елена Мартысюк

всем теплый привет из беласрусии. занимаюсь ведением свадеб 6 лет. пусть и маленький, но все же опыт. буду делиться всем, что имею. надеюсь, что мой опыт кому-нибудь пригодиться. вот толькоб разобраться, что и как и почем, что б не наделать ошибок.:frown:

----------


## Елена Шитикова

Спасибо  senovaoxana!

----------


## Курица

> Вот и я решилась, наконец, *сказать своё КВА* на вашем форуме! Прям так сегодня ТВЁРДО себе слово дала! *И ГОВОРЮ! ТУК, ТУК*!  Хочу быть с вами! Есть что сказать и много о чём спросить!


Здравствуй, Леночка! Здорово, что именно сегодня ты решила "выйти на поверхность" и поздороваться со всеми!
Только вот вопрос :wink: :
раз "КВА" - то ты кто? Кто-то из  этой серии [IMG]http://*********ru/1531913.gif[/IMG]
Но, с другой стороны, если ТУК-то ты всё же моя родственница, из пернатых, да?
типа [IMG]http://*********ru/1517577.gif[/IMG]

Но, кто бы ты ни была в душе -в  любом случае- здравствуйте вам в нашем Доме!!! :Aga:

----------


## Курица

> всем теплый привет из беласрусии. занимаюсь ведением свадеб 6 лет. пусть и маленький, но все же опыт


*Елена Мартысюк*, _прывитанне_!

Рады новому человечку из дружественной Беларуси-у нас из вашей республики есть замечательные ведущие- и добрые друзья!!! Желаю и тебе по-быстрому влиться в наш коллектив и сделать Форум своим любимым времяпровождением!

----------


## Ингуша

Начинаю читать ВСЕ интересующие меня темы с первой странички.Может через несколько лет доберусь к сегодняшему дню...... Но,если встречу знаменитые игры - обязательно продублирую,кому то - надоели....а новичкам - приятно....Огромная благодарность авторам! :flower: 

Кстати,новички! Предлагаю делиться "интересненьким и вкусненьким",.....в таком океане интереснейшей и полезнейшей информации очень легко утонуть.....одному...но не вместе! Ведь всем же понятно,что физически весь  ОГРОМНЕЙШИЙ ТРУД ФОРУМЧАН просто не осилишь....давайте помогать друг другу!

----------


## Cветлана Форелли

> всем теплый привет из беласрусии. занимаюсь ведением свадеб 6 лет. пусть и маленький, но все же опыт. буду делиться всем, что имею. надеюсь, что мой опыт кому-нибудь пригодиться. вот толькоб разобраться, что и как и почем, что б не наделать ошибок.:frown:


 ЕЛЕНКА-ну, вот наконец-то ты тут !!! Не волнуйся-потихоньку поймёшь что к чему! Это первое время только сложно ориентироваться, дальше легче. Приветствую тебя на замечательном форуме ведущих ин-ку !!!  :flower:  В своё время-ты очень помогла мне советом-теперь моя очередь!!!  :Aga: :wink:

----------


## Елена Шитикова

> Здравствуй, Леночка! Здорово, что именно сегодня ты решила "выйти на поверхность" и поздороваться со всеми!
> Только вот вопрос :wink: :
> раз "КВА" - то ты кто? Кто-то из  этой серии [IMG]http://*********ru/1531913.gif[/IMG]
> Но, с другой стороны, если ТУК-то ты всё же моя родственница, из пернатых, да?
> типа [IMG]http://*********ru/1517577.gif[/IMG]
> 
> Но, кто бы ты ни была в душе -в  любом случае- здравствуйте вам в нашем Доме!!!


 Я - по образованию культработник.  Работала много лет в ДК, теперь в детском доме уже 16 лет худруком. Живу в Краснодарском крае. Свадьбы проводила очень долго, но потом отошла от этого занятия в силу многих причин. И вот снова решила вернуться. Благодаря вам  всем провела недавно первую свою свадьбу. Ощущения были странные. Вроде и не уходила на 7 лет из зала!  Мне сейчас Важно очень вернуться в свадьбы и "на люди". Осталась совсем одна! Боюсь с ума сойти от тишины и начать сама с собой разговаривать. Работы одной оказалось мало! Вот, если в двух словах, о себе. Спасибо за то, что впустили в дом. У вас, действительно интересно...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Елена Шитикова*,
Лена, я тебя приветствую и хочу сказать, проходи, располагайся, пиши, общайся на страницах, а потом и в реале. И заверяю, ты не будешь одна!!!!! Ты столько друзей здесь обретёшь, сколько у многих за всю жизнь не появляется. Друзей настоящих.  :flower:

----------


## Анна_ Чумова

Здравствуй! Я вот вроде и новичок и нет. Зарегистрировалась то давно. Форм потрясающе-полезный :Ok:  Иногда и свои отзывы оставляла и разработки чуть-чуть. :Aga:  А вот все равно ещё толком не разобралась как все работает. так вот методом тыка и познаю! А писать лишь бы писать стесьняюсь:wink: Но буду стараться и обязательно все освою!!!! Надеюсь с вашей помощью!!!!

----------


## digi-digi

Приветствую ВСЕХ! Оооооооооооо-чень уютная страничка. Так тепло даже никуда больше идти нехочется! вдруг "побьют". Спасибо всем форумчанам, за все.Я новичек во всех смыслах этого слова.Свадьбы провожу лет 5 последние 3 года работаю достаточно плотно, но то ,что я нашла здесь! Какие люди! Хоть бы одним глазком в живую посмотреть! Свое выкладывать пока побаиваюсь- засмеют да выгонят! пробую посоветоваться, спросить не всегда замечают! Увидела здесь предложение создать тему "если ты новичек- спроси здесь"- очень хорошая идея. Новички давайте помогать друг другу! Например у меня сейчас затруднения с днем строителя. выложила просьбу в "ищу помогите", если честно не уверена, что ответят. Ведь я новичек. Попрошу еще и здесь- все что угодно про цемент! ( день строителя на цементном заводе )! любые песни про строителей, стройку и т.п. В корпоративах совсем не сильна- решила попробовать!
Еще раз спасибо! Буду расти с вашей помощью! простите если что не так!

----------


## digi-digi

Здесь еще раз- спасибо мама-Курочка! не знаю как писать в личку, хотела туда лично спасибо сказать!

----------


## Сенова Оксана

> не знаю как писать в личку, хотела туда лично спасибо сказать!


видишь аватар курочкин? там рядои есть *треугольник*-жми....там написано отправить *личное сообщение* жми...вот ты у неее в личке:biggrin: пиши название и текст ...затем *создать сообщение* жми :Aga:  а вообще зайди сюда http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028 в этой теме мульёёёёёён ответов на вопросыkuku

----------


## Ингуша

В процессе чтения начинаю понимать,что о некоторых "фирменных секретах" можно просить только в личке. Потому и не найдешь их на форуме. Дошло! Прошу прощения за свой призыв!

----------


## natascha-sam

ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ!!!!! Вот наконец я добралась до своего любимого форума!!!! Давно не писала т.к. временно не было интернета!!!! РАДА, ЧТО СНОВА С ВАМИ!!!!! И постараюсь не теряться!
*ВСЕМ УДАЧИ И ХОРОШЕГО НАСТРОЕНИЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*:smile:

----------


## Rem-Olya

Здравствуйте! Какое счастье-я на любимом форуме!!! Хочу вернуться в родную семью,извините за долгое отсутствие.Еще теряюсь в разделах (пока все прочитаю),подскажите,куда можно выложить фото(слайды) конкурсов,образцы визиток...Хочу поделиться.Надо с чего-то начинать.Спасибо!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## lumarus

Здравствуйте я новичок. Но у вас так много интересного , есть чему поучится, спасибо вам огромное что вы есть. Это не сайт а шкатулка с сокровищеми!!! Вы СУПЕР!!!!

----------


## Озорная

Приветствую всех новичков! Добро пожаловать!!!! :flower: 

Дорогие друзья, чтобы вам немного легче было ориентироваться, вот ссылочка на раздел БЕСЕДКА, походите там, посмотрите....

http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay....ysprune=&f=120

----------


## Озорная

*lumarus*,

У нас на форуме принято общаться по именам. Пожалуйста, напиши своё - или около ника, или в автоподписи. ЗахОдите в МОЙ КАБИНЕТ (сверху страницы) и там изучаете строчечки с левой стороны.....  Если что не понятно, спрашивайте без стеснения, поможем.

----------


## Rem-Olya

Спасибо огромное за подсказку!Пользуясь случаем и таким нечастым свободным вечером(я заболела ,муж в кафе пошел петь сам),не могу оторваться от компа!Хочу все знать!И без помощи мужа все загружать! :Vah: 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Мой пост в теме "Кто мы"№3595
Возвращаюсь к жизни...

----------


## Озорная

> Хочу все знать!И без помощи мужа все загружать!



Оля, вот сюда, пожалТе - http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028

Тема называется "А КАК? Часто задаваемые вопросы на форуме"

Тогда муж тебе больше не понадобится....:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Тогда муж тебе больше не понадобится....


Наташа,не надо так категорично  :Vah: надо добавить " только в этом вопросе":biggrin:

----------


## Озорная

> Наташа,не надо так категорично надо добавить " только в этом вопросе"


:biggrin:  Точно, Алинка, а то все новички напугаются и разбегутся....:biggrin:

----------


## Ингуша

> Тогда муж тебе больше не понадобится....


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Ингуша

Девочки!Хочется поделиться с вами радостью!Вчера купила дюролайт (на последний танец молодых) и ткань на "семейные трусы".Оказывается,сколько человеку для счастья надо...!!! Недавно купили кондиционер ,чес слово,так не радовалась.....

----------


## lyoka.l

Добрейший вечерок! Походила, походила, не знаю куда такой вопрос-не вопрос задать .Бывало у кого-нибудь такое хамство со стороны гостей например: обнять по брацки,целовать руки а то и шлепнуть по задней точке.Я обычно с мужем веду и если он такое видит не знгаю как реагировать.Я обычно отшучивалась, а оследний раз не выдержала и дала пощечину.Хорошо почти никто не видел, а если народ кипишной не дай Бог, то наверное и до разборок недалеко.Как быть, подскажите.

----------


## Ингуша

*lyoka.l*,
Такие ситуации бывают..... Мое мнение,что пощечину - ну это уж  в самом крайнем случае! Работа у нас такая - и муж должен это понимать...выпившие люди и т.д.Я не призываю терпеть унижения,но скидку делать мы должны,типа ,как врач -больному.....Работаю тоже с мужем....Такие ситуации случались и в его и в мою сторону.Признаюсь  честно - когда только начали работать меня это ужасно бесило!!! Но я не конфликтовала.Со временем ,мы оба,научились относиться к таким ситуациям с юмором...
А если по секрету,то....морально я стараюсь избегать таких ситуаций....ты - психолог и должна это понимать.Когда я этого хочу - могу притянуть к себе мужчину,когда не хочу - я его не заинтересую.... А еще ,можно так ,чтобы муж не видел,постараться отбить у наглеца охоту приставать.Может быть -колкое словцо,предупреждение и т.д.
Всем желаю добрых и порядочных клиентов!

----------


## MAGISTRA

Ингуша и Ленчик - вы случайно не подружки?:smile: Хочу ваш говорливый дуэт разбить,если не возражаете:wink: 
 Лена на твой пост отвечу( хотя есть тема "Нестандартные ситуации","Синяя тетрадка")..В субботу было у меня два кадра..Еще с выкупа проявляли себя.. Как-то расслабилась я, давно случаев таких не было. Один (дружок) озлобленно колкий,второй с выливающейся внутренней болью...Такое чувство,как в школе есть дети,которые будут кривляться,кричать призывая внимание на себя..На банкете что с болью.то повиснет на мне,то в процессе игры выходит на середину и танцует "барыню"..Уже и нежно,уже и высмеяла, в сторону отойду - "отчехвостю" ( кстати один на один разумный взгляд - на все -да..больше не буду) не помогает..Дошло уже до пошлостей в мою сторону.Ну не хотелось опускать мужиков.. Ненавижу когда нарушают мое пространство, жалко таких мужиков,которые и мужиками то не являются,так по половому признаку..Где-то застрявшие на свое парте в школе..Стыдно смотреть,как неуверенный, жалкий мальчишка куражится.. В моем случае нужен был полный игнор, пошла другим путем,что был ошибочный.. К этим ситуациям надо быть готовым..Надо в себе искать причину! Вырабатывать разные методики поведения личного..Уметь избежать или выкрутиться..Но никогда не вести себя истерично..Ты - актриса,ведущая,руководитель... Кстати..давно заметила факт..Когда вела праздники в шикарном вечернем платье..эпатажно ярком - никогда таких моментов не было (почему и расслабилась) Как одела простое нарядное - стала на уровень с гостями..вот и получи..

----------


## Мэри Эл

> Бывало у кого-нибудь такое хамство со стороны гостей например. Как быть, подскажите.


Случаи бывали, но рецепта боюсь общего нет. Меня тоже музыкант мой выручал пару раз, один раз просто в конце вечера упитого жениха на место ставил, он решил поучить как свадьбу надо проводить, сам уже и лыка не вяжет, но советы давал, второй раз слишком деловой попался гость, который тоже пытался корректировать ход мероприятия..Есть вещи,которые надо обязательно провести, а ему игры и танцы подавай... сама от хамства теряюсь, но музыкант - быстро ставит на место таких )))

----------


## Люба Беликова

> Как быть, подскажите.
> __________________


Гости ведь тоже пристают по разным причинам - кто-то дурачится, кому-то всерьёз надо, а кто-то просто "с диагнозом" - наверное, и реагировать надо по-разному. От кого-то отшутиться, кого-то проигнорировать, от кого-то сбежать.К сожалению, в таких ситуациях, если доводить их до выяснения отношений, гости чаще всего будут не на стороне ведущего, какова бы не была причина конфликта. Обычно гости  с интересом наблюдают за тем, как мы выкручиваемся, а не помогают нам. Советы всегда давать сложно, но замечала за собой, что такие резкие реакции бывают когда нервы уже взвинчены, или вот и взрываешься. Надо себя контролировать. Конфликты надо сглаживать, а не разжигать.
Ну и,конечно, поводов не давать, тогда и муж волноваться не будет.

----------


## tatka17

> Как быть, подскажите.



Последняя свадьба у меня была в пятницу прошедшую. Там брат жениха ко мне начал приставать, ну как приставать? Всячески проявлять знаки внимания, но все было достаточно прилично. Когда мне это уже надоело, отвела его в сторонку, сказала прямо, что он меня в этом вопросе не интересует. И вопрос оказался исчерпан.

----------


## Timur Yakshimbetov

Привет всем на форуме, надеюсь новичков принимаете

----------


## Timur Yakshimbetov

Привет всем еще раз, нужна помощь в декорировании свадебного стола жениха и невесты, какой материал лучше и дешевле использовать??

----------


## Timur Yakshimbetov

Иль я не на тот форум попал??

----------


## Курица

> Привет всем на форуме, надеюсь новичков принимаете





> Привет всем еще раз, нужна помощь в декорировании свадебного стола жениха и невесты, какой материал лучше и дешевле использовать??





> Иль я не на тот форум попал??


На тот, на тот, Тимур!!!!
Тебе с твоими вопросами просто нужно в темку    *Организация работы* , раздел  *Оч. умелые ручки* 
,
это тут: http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=269 ,
правда, полистать придется, почитать, поспрашивать...
А в ЭТОЙ темке мы знакомимся, общаемся, о себе чуть-чуть рассказываем.  :Aga: 
Сам-то откуда???:wink:

----------


## Rem-Olya

> Вчера купила дюролайт (на последний танец молодых)


Просветите новичка,что это такое и как его применять.У меня молодожены последний танец раньше танцевали в пылающем сердце,но в свете последних событий(запрета) надо все менять.:frown:

----------


## Гвиола

*Rem-Olya*,Оля,это такая прозрачная трубочка (любой длины),внутри которой малюсенькие лампочки(диоды) разных цветов. Эта трубочка гнется как угодно.Можно сделать сердце,подобрать красненькие диодики и будет светящееся сердце. А можно выбрать голубые лампочки, сделать что-то вроде волн и получатся ...танцы на воде,е-е-е,такого я не видал нигде!

----------


## tatka17

> Оля,это такая прозрачная трубочка (любой длины),внутри которой малюсенькие лампочки(диоды) разных цветов. Эта трубочка гнется как угодно.Можно сделать сердце,подобрать красненькие диодики и будет светящееся сердце. А можно выбрать голубые лампочки, сделать что-то вроде волн и получатся ...танцы на воде,е-е-е,такого я не видал нигде!


 А где бы его приобрести?

----------


## Курица

> А где бы его приобрести?


У  Вас поблизости? Сделала запрос, и вот что выдало:
Светодиодный дюралайт (плоский, круглый). - 250руб. Киров
Производит
МегаСвет
Каширское шоссе, д.1, торг. точка в„–20
(499)408-95-83
набери впереди www.
mega-svet.ru -попадешь на их сайт

Светодиодный дюралайт, в отличии от обычного дюралайта, обладает большей яркостью и меньшим тепловыделением. Светодиодный дюралайт потребляет в 10 раз меньше электроэнергии и в 4 раза долговечнее по сравнению с обычным дюралайтом. 
Используется светодиодный дюралайт очень широко и открывает возможности для любых решений дизайнеров в сферах архитектурного и интерьерного дизайна, наружной рекламы. 
*Может использоваться как внутри помещений, так и на открытом воздухе для создания световых надписей, декоративного освещения, подсветки карнизов, ступеней, элементов фасадов и т.д. Дюралайт просто конфигурируется, легко демонтируется и устанавливается в случае необходимости переноса конструкции.* 
Контроллер позволяет получить эффект бегущей строки или мигания. Светодиоды в светодиодном дюралайте могут располагаться в один, два, три ряда.



С помощью светодиодной ленты Вы сможете осуществить подсветку натяжных и подвесных гипсокартонных потолков сложной формы. Также, светодиодная лента применяется при подсветке карнизов, полок, мебели, плинтусов, ступеней лестниц, ювелирных витрин, барных стоек- везде где требуется скрытая подсветка. Светодиодный дюралайт 2Х, 3Х, 4Х, 5Х жильный, по оптовым ценам, светодиодные лампы, светодиодные прожекторы, точечные светодиодные светильники. 

_(источник-Инет)_

----------


## Ингуша

*Rem-Olya*,
Еще хочу добавить немаловажную информацию о цене.Я купила 10 м двухжильного дюралайта это стоило 225 гривен+ специальная вилка   и заглушка = 250 гривен. И еще ,не на каждой свадьбе его стоит применять...Только если свадьба культурная,послушная и т.д. Иначе денежки сгорят с дюралатом за одну свадьбу....:smile:

----------


## Rem-Olya

Вот спасибочки!!!Сразу такая умная стала:rolleyes:!Я знаю,где его можно купить,более того, уже глаз на него положила давно,но не додумалась сама,как его применить(не знала о его гибкости).У меня еще была задумка купить новогодние гирлянды,сделать то же сердце на последний танец...как-то так,но ближе к зиме,летом это было бы не актуально.Спасибо всем! :flower: 
______________________________________________________________________________________
Rem-Olya@mail.ru
Музыка способна на все,тамада-на все остальное.

----------


## кицюньчик

> *Rem-Olya*,
> Еще хочу добавить немаловажную информацию о цене.Я купила 10 м двухжильного дюралайта это стоило 225 гривен+ специальная вилка   и заглушка = 250 гривен. И еще ,не на каждой свадьбе его стоит применять...Только если свадьба культурная,послушная и т.д. Иначе денежки сгорят с дюралатом за одну свадьбу....:smile:


А у нас на Закарпатье дешевле. Я вот покупала для подсветки  потолка и 2 метра с вилкой и заглушкой вышли 16 гривень. А идея использовать его на свадьбе очень понравилась, хочу сделать только на первый танец молодых, у нас обычно выкладывают сердце свечами.... Как думаете, сколько достаточно метров дюралайта, чтоб получилось большое сердце?  Думаю 10 маловато, молодые хотят танцевать вальс.

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*Timur Yakshimbetov*,
вам сюда http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131938

----------


## Rem-Olya

Сколько радости было сегодня!Видела я дюралайт в магазине,10 метров и все остальное стоит у нас 180 гривен (со скидкой).Мы с мужем увидели светильники ''Иммитация огня''и сразу возникла идея.Сам он недешево стоит -160 грн.Но если сделать можно самому...то понадобится  материя красного цвета,от компьютера вентилятор 8"-дюймов,две лампочки и каркас придумать из пиалок=в пределах40-50грн.получится!!!Муж у меня многое делает своими руками. Использовать на последний танец:и огонь есть-и опасности нет!Пробую выставить фото и видео.
:frown:Ой,не получается!Где читать?

----------


## lumarus

> *lumarus*,
> 
> У нас на форуме принято общаться по именам. Пожалуйста, напиши своё - или около ника, или в автоподписи. ЗахОдите в МОЙ КАБИНЕТ (сверху страницы) и там изучаете строчечки с левой стороны.....  Если что не понятно, спрашивайте без стеснения, поможем.


Меня Людмила зовут :flower:  :Oj:

----------


## Оля Стар

Всем доброго дня!!!Хочу представиться-зовут меня Ольга,я из Украины.Ваш форум,общение -просто придает новые силы,как глоток нового дня,свежих идей и эмоций...зарегистрировалась давно,заходила редко,а сейчас стало времени больше,вот и решила познакомиться со всеми вами.
  И сразу прошу помощи:18 сент свадьба у знакомых,просили провести,общие идеи есть,но не могу додумать выкуп,помогите,плиз..... :Aga:

----------


## Иван1

Здравствуйте! Я здесь по вашему приглашению!

----------


## Курица

> Я здесь по вашему приглашению!


Ваня, я приглашаю тебя на белый танец!!!:rolleyes: :Aga: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1670863m.jpg[/IMG]
А в процессе танца-поведай нам, пожалуйста, что ты больше любишь вести-свадьбы или юбилеи?
Работаешь один или с диджеем?
Стаж ведения-насколько я поняла-уже есть? 

Ну, и последний вопрос- как тебе с нами,Вань? НЕ очень мы колючие? :Vah:

----------


## Инна Р.

Самая колючаа тут я, наверное! Но это тока с виду. Многие подтвердят - мои колючки белые и пушистые!!! :biggrin: 
Так как Ваня уже ангажирован на танец, приглашаю его на концерт, естесственно моего любимого исполнителя! Зажжем???

----------


## Саша Львов

Рада, что попала на этот форум, случайно нашла и всю ночь изучала правила и устои, хотела уже вчера написать, но не получалось. Спасибо админу за терпение, оказалось, что надо сутки подождать :Aga: ,  а я не поняла. Так что сегодня уже могу писать, спасибо!
Этот форум-это первое настоящее общение людей, которые понимают ЧТО они делают на мероприятиях типа свадьба, корпоратив и т. д.  Я даже не подозревала, что так много единомышлеников. Ещё раз спасибо, что вы есть!!!
Теперь о себе. Меня зовут Александра, но друзья зовут Санькой, надеюсь, что тут у меня тоже будут друзья:wink:. Я с Украины, прекрасный старинный город Львов. Около 15 лет занимаюсь проведением праздников, честно скажу, очень не люблю слова тамада по отношению к себе. Правильнее-ведущая. Работать всегда старалась по своему сценарию и авторским наработкам, которые мы с моим первым мужем в паре нарабатывали годами. Постараюсь быть вам полезной! :Ok:

----------


## KAlinchik

*andralex*,
 привет соседям!:wink:

----------


## Касатик

> честно скажу, очень не люблю слова тамада по отношению к себе. Правильнее-ведущая.


Мы с тобой одной крови, Санька!!! :flower: 
Добро пожаловать в нашу семью!!!

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Самая колючаа тут я, наверное! Но это тока с виду. Многие подтвердят - мои колючки белые и пушистые!!!


Ребята, не бойтесь, у Ежика не колючки - пышные ворсинки, нежные и приятные!!! :Aga:

----------


## Курица

> друзья зовут Санькой, надеюсь, что тут у меня тоже будут друзья


привет,Сань!!!!

----------


## Иван1

> Сообщение от Иван1
> Я здесь по вашему приглашению!
> Ваня, я приглашаю тебя на белый танец!!!
> 
> А в процессе танца-поведай нам, пожалуйста, что ты больше любишь вести-свадьбы или юбилеи?
> Работаешь один или с диджеем?
> Стаж ведения-насколько я поняла-уже есть?
> 
> Ну, и последний вопрос- как тебе с нами,Вань? НЕ очень мы колючие?


Мадам я согласен! Постараюсь на ноги не наступать. Буду внимательным!

       А веду я свадьбы, юбилеи и карпоративы. Как-то побаиваюсь выпускные вечера, хотя поначалу было пару раз. А почему? В моей программе на самом деле присутствует тема «налить, выпить, закусить», от которой я пока не могу избавиться. Но это всё звучит поверхностно, как подводки к тосту, к притче, к какому-то действию за столом или завершаю так его. А на выпускных вечерах у нас принято решение или постановление, в общем – сухой закон. Никакого спиртного, даже шампанского не разрешают. Никаких тостов, никаких намёков, что можно организованно выпить даже компот. А для меня если эту тему выбросить, то её нужно чем-то заменить, иначе программа будет немножко ущербной. И если стоит выбор: выпускной или свадьба? Всегда делаю выбор в пользу второго. Хотя на выпускных можно заработать больше.

        Работаю я с музыкантом, потому что мы не только крутим дискотеку, но ещё играем и поём. Музыкант у меня супер, а зовут его Владимир Осадчий. Он композитор, его песни можно найти на сайте midi.ru. А туда доступ просто так не получишь. Как минимум нужно отослать 10 песен или аранжировок собственного сочинения. Его песни звучат на республиканском уровне. Когда для себя принял решение зарегистрироваться на этом сайте, начинал всё с самого начала. Я установил электронную почту, которой у меня не было (в этом мне помогли дети). Просил о помощи своего музыканта. Кстати он тоже регистрировался на этом сайте, и более продвинут в этих вопросах, но его акуант почему-то на следующий день удалили. Пришло уведомление по электронной почте. Да и работаем мы вместе, и  музыкой занимаемся вдвоём. Правда, у каждого своё направление. Я – народник, он – не хотелось бы ограничиваться этим словом ПОПСА, у него более широкое направление. Но это уже отдельная история.

       Как ведущий-тамада, этим делом занимаюсь уже почти 18 лет. Тогда это как явление только зарождалось в нашем городе, и я был одним из первых. Ещё раньше тоже играл, но в качестве музыканта.

         А как мне с вами? Сейчас расскажу. Когда я открыл «свою» тему и увидел первые отклики на неё. Я ощутил все краски эмоций, которые можно только испытать. Сидя у компьютера, я краснел, я бледнел, я радовался как ребёнок сообщениям, которые хоть чуть-чуть поддерживали меня. В теме было высказывание из уст долгожителя форума: «А тема всё-таки нужная!»
За него я хотел схватиться как за соломинку. Его убрали. Я писал, что пытаюсь наладить связь с земляками – не получается. Убрали даже пост из той темы. Быть может это индивидуальное решение каждого, а может, нет? Мне остаётся только догадываться. Быть может, думают, что я дров здесь наломаю. Сам по себе я тоже осторожный человек, от чего стал, быть может, немножко замкнутым. Совсем другое дело мероприятия. Там всё горит, кипит, шевелится и т.д. и т.п. Здесь тоже меня прёт, и я хочу поделиться состоянием своей души. Начинаю просыпаться от какой-то спячки, и в жизни даже замечаю это за собой. И поверьте это клёво! Немного побаиваюсь сейчас в другие темы заходить. Потому что есть, наверное, некоторые из тех ощущений, которые испытывает собака загнанный в угол. На форуме ведь очень много молодёжи. И мне не хотелось, чтобы они думали; вот человек со стажем, с опытом работы и такую чушь несёт. А в остальном…………………
Всё хорошо! Всё хорошо! ОК!!! :Ok: 

          Мадам спасибо за танец. Музыка закончилась. Разрешите откланяться! :flower: 
                                                                                                                Ваш Иван.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Самая колючаа тут я, наверное! Но это тока с виду. Многие подтвердят - мои колючки белые и пушистые!!!
> Так как Ваня уже ангажирован на танец, приглашаю его на концерт, естесственно моего любимого исполнителя! Зажжем???


Откуда вы узнали, что мне Гарик нравится и я тоже от него балдю?

----------


## Курица

> Мадам я согласен! Постараюсь на ноги не наступать. Буду внимательным!





> Мадам спасибо за танец. Музыка закончилась. Разрешите откланяться!
>                                                                                                                 Ваш Иван.


Вань... :Oj:  Это был тааакой танец...я просто забыла обо всём на свете...мы кружились, ты рассказывал. а я слушала. боясь вставить словечко...И я тебя понимаю, как никто-потому что тоже часто-до сих пор. хотя есть стаж на форуме и на форумских встречах в реале-



> Сидя у компьютера, я краснел, я бледнел, я радовался как ребёнок сообщениям, которые хоть чуть-чуть поддерживали меня.


честно-честно!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



> Начинаю просыпаться от какой-то спячки, и в жизни даже замечаю это за собой. И поверьте это клёво!


А вот это здорово, Ванечка! Помнишь выражение:
"Вторая молодость приходит 
К тому, кто первую сберег!" :Aga: 



> И мне не хотелось, чтобы они думали; вот человек со стажем, с опытом работы и такую чушь несёт.


Вань-хочешь честно-читала тебя в той твоей темке-тоже иногда такая мысль закрадывалась...А тут, кружась в этом прекрасном танце, поняла-никакая не чушь, просто ты человек такой...особенный...


> Немного побаиваюсь сейчас в другие темы заходить.


- тому доказательство.

Не бойся, Вань!!!
Я ж сказала:"Ваня! Я вся ваша!"(как в мультике-помнишь?!!!!!!:rolleyes:)Ежели чего мало ли что- и руку протяну, и крылышком прикрою!
И...
А когда мы опять потанцуем, Вань?
===
(старожилы-не принимайте этот пост за ёрничество-его тут нет!
Честное слово! Всё-правда!
Ваша Курочка)

----------


## Инна Р.

> Откуда вы узнали, что мне Гарик нравится и я тоже от него балдю?


А я и не знала.  :Oj:  Я его всегда любила и даже однажды спела. :Oj:  
*Только для Ивана: 

* 

Выставляю не для того, что б похвастаться (я петь не умею, я знаю), а потому что тут тоже про мое отношение к старичкам и главное, к новичкам - что для Ивана актуально, что б понять - мы все и краснеем и бледнеем и выплескиваем эмоции как умеем, независимо от срока ( :Vah: ) на форуме.

Кстати, Вань, тут все на ТЫ - правило такое.  :Oj: :biggrin:

----------


## Саша Львов

Ой, написала сообщение, а тут перегруженый сервис, всё и пропало...
Ладно, попробую ещё раз. Я работаю со своим звукачом, а вот диджеи и музыканты у нас заказываются отдельно. Ну у каждого свой вкус, ведущий может быть один, а музыка другая. Главное, чтобы только профики, а то работа страдает, когда кто-то (или музыкант или ведущий) "хоронит" всю забаву.
 И прошу простить меня, что пока пишу только в этой теме, я пока читаю, потому что не хочется повторяться. Времени на интернет у меня очень мало, потому что под боком сопит годовалая доця.:tongue: Сейчас читаю тему про юбилей. Действительно тема многогранная, юбилей сложнее, чем свадьба, там всё-таки свои каноны, а вот юбилей каждый по-разному ведётся. Но зато и поле для творчества огромное. Ещё раз спасибо всем, что вы есть тут, впервые интернет и ведущие у меня не ассоциируется с дурацкими стишками и дибильными скоморошными выкупами! Творческого успеха всем!!!

----------


## Курица

> И прошу простить меня, что пока пишу только в этой теме, я пока читаю, потому что не хочется повторяться.


Санечка, да у нас и в этой темке много чего есть почитать...и нужного, и для знакомства с народом... :Aga: А дочушку-то как зовут??
И - на кого похожа? На маму или на папу????:rolleyes:

----------


## Инна Р.

Ну вот какая я изменщица. Ване ролик поставила и вспомнила про Сашу...  :Tu:

----------


## Саша Львов

> А дочушку-то как зовут??
> И - на кого похожа? На маму или на папу????:rolleyes:


Дочка Ксюшка. Похожа на гномика:rolleyes:.А вот старшая (15 лет) Маруся уже со мной по свадьбам иногда катается, на звуке помогает. Деньги в семье:biggrin:!

*Добавлено через 2 часа 8 минут*



> *andralex*,
>  привет соседям!:wink:


Подскажите, а есть тут отдельная темка ведущих с Украины? Я имею ввиду обычаи и украиноязычное ведение?

----------


## Иван1

> честно-честно!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Честно.




> А когда мы опять потанцуем, Вань?


Я буду очень рад нашим встречам на этом форуме. :flower:  

А теперь наверное пойду по другим темам погуляю.

----------


## KAlinchik

> Подскажите, а есть тут отдельная темка ведущих с Украины? Я имею ввиду обычаи и украиноязычное ведение?


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=76395

----------


## Саша Львов

Эх, туда я ещё доступа не имею... Ладно, будем работать над этим:smile:

----------


## Иван1

> Кстати, Вань, тут все на ТЫ - правило такое.


Всё понял. Я поначалу боялся кого-то обидеть своим обращением на ты. А теперь все точки расставлены над i. Ну чтож, так проще. Спасибо!

----------


## Инна Р.

*Иван1*,
 :frown:Ну вот, я пела, пела, а ты меня даже не похвалил. :cool::biggrin:

----------


## Иван1

> Ну вот, я пела, пела, а ты меня даже не похвалил.


Честное слово! Мне опять стыдно стало. Я всё видел, я всё слышал. Ты супер! Ты молодец! :flower:  Я даже заметил, что ты подпись поменяла...

----------


## Инна Р.

> Я даже заметил, что ты подпись поменяла...


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Подпись я поменяла, потому что сначала поменяла НИК. Вот что б  все не забыли, что я колючая, я такую подпись сделала. :wink:
Ну а про супер - ты погорячился  :Vah: .

----------


## Иван1

> Подпись я поменяла, потому что сначала поменяла НИК. Вот что б все не забыли, что я колючая, я такую подпись сделала.
> Ну а про супер - ты погорячился


Ну. вот опять хочешь как лучше, а получается как всегда. :Aga:

----------


## Инна Р.

*Иван1*,
 Еще одно правило инета - когда читаешь смотри смайлики. В моем посте их было много::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: (!!!):wink: (!) и  :Vah:  (!)
Поэтому все получилось ОК!  :Aga: :smile:

----------


## Иван1

ОК! Это хорошо! :Aga:  А то, я уже начал переживать, мол опять что-то не так. Скажи, пожалуйста, в какой теме лучше выложить (или выкласть) игру? По поводу этого слова уже шутили, а я до сих пор не знаю, как правильно писать.

----------


## Курица

> в какой теме лучше *выложить (или выкласть)* игру? По поводу этого слова уже шутили, а я до сих пор не знаю, как правильно писать.


Глагол =ложить= в литературном, т.е. грамотном русском языке без приставок не употребляется, а с приставками-сколько угодно!!!
выложить можно вот тут, в *Собственных наработках*: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129621&page=173

----------


## Ильич

> Глагол =ложить= в литературном, т.е. грамотном русском языке без приставок не употребляется, а с приставками-сколько угодно!!!


О как я иногда нелитературно применяю глагол ложить без приставок..... :biggrin: Эвон как оно умнО! Начну прставлять.....

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Подпись я поменяла, потому что сначала поменяла НИК. Вот что б все не забыли


Ты знаешь а я рад! :Aga:  Инна РРРРР - что то от тигрицы... есть что то... 
Это уже покруче ёжика. Для ёжика как то нужна голая  :Jopa: 
А новый ник ник-новая судьба!

----------


## Иван1

Ещё один вопрос. Здесь есть такая функция, кода одно сообщение можно рассылать всем друзьям? Если есть расскажите как ею пользоваться.:wink:

----------


## Курица

> функция, кода одно сообщение можно рассылать всем друзьям? Если есть расскажите как ею пользоваться.


Есть!:smile:
Если тебе хочется, чтобы одно и то же письмо В ЛИЧКУ получили несколько человек, ты в адресной строке через запятую их  ники и записываешь!
Элементарно, Вань!
И доходит один и тот же текст до всех, в адресной строке поименованных! :Aga:

----------


## Оля Стар

Доброго дня всем!Хочу сказать спасибо всем за помощь в проведении свадьбы 18 сент,а особенно СПАСИБО Лене Кузнецовой,все прошло очень душевно и романтично,такой пары у меня еще не было....:smile:

----------


## таня1979

здравствуйте , Мамулечка-Курочка,,, и все,,. все,,..все,... спасибо за ваше тепло и ваш уют,.. вы все мои любимки... заранее прошу прощения,,, что редко бывала здесь. хотя и зарегистрировалась давно,,, по семейным обстоятельствам, а потом и по техническим не имела достаточной возможности выходить в инет.... теперь я завсегдатай форума буду.... :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:

----------


## optimistka17

> Доброго дня всем!Хочу сказать спасибо всем за помощь в проведении свадьбы 18 сент,а особенно СПАСИБО Лене Кузнецовой


 Олечка, а что ж сама Лена Кузнецова здесь перестала появляться?
 Вытаскивай и её к нам.



> теперь я завсегдатай форума буду


Привет, Танюша! Раз пообещала, то давай держи слово. Становись завсегдатаем.

----------


## таня1979

> Раз пообещала, то давай держи слово. Становись завсегдатаем.


буду стараться!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Миленка2

> здравствуйте , Мамулечка-Курочка,,, и все,,. все,,..все,... спасибо за ваше тепло и ваш уют,.. вы все мои любимки... заранее прошу прощения,,, что редко бывала здесь. хотя и зарегистрировалась давно,,, по семейным обстоятельствам, а потом и по техническим не имела достаточной возможности выходить в инет.... теперь я завсегдатай форума буду....


Полностью присоединяюсь к каждому слову сообщения Тани1979!Очень вас полюбила со временем знакомства с форумом.Вы все такие замечательные, дружные и гостеприимные!Надеюсь,вы примите меня в свой замечательный дом под названием IN-KU. Пока наработанного материала и опыта у меня мало,но это все поправимо.И Москва не сразу строилась!Спасибо вам, "завсегдатаям" за такой прекрасный форум!Честь вам и хвала!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Оля Стар

Людмила,обязательно передам Кузнецовой огромный привет!!!Давайте вытаскивать ее вместе.... :Aga:

----------


## Миленка2

Доброе время суток!Продолжаю прогуливаться по форуму!Чем больше читаю, тем больше захватывает, но и больше становится страшновато: даже новички здесь с большим опытом работы!Практически все профессионалы своего жанра.А у меня это на уровне хобби-провожу детские праздники, дальше пока "ни ногой".А идти дальше-желание огромное,но мучает вопрос:"А смогу ли я?".Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, дорогие ведущие праздников. У меня есть серьезная,стабильная работа, не имеющая отношения к творческой деятельности, но на ней так не хватает доброты, задора, положительных эмоций.Вот и ищу их,как говориться, на стороне.Желание для этого есть большое!

----------


## mar16

Жизнь показала, что работа может быть серьезной, но в конце концов может оказаться нестабильной.
У меня тоже серьезная работа и провожу праздники у друзей и родственников.Сама никогда с этой работы не уйду, но мечтаю, а вдруг все обрушится, тогда займусь другой деятельностью.
А форум- это такой праздник общения, положительных эмоций, пройдет немного времени, прикипишь так, что уже никаких вопросов не будет.
Столько здесь почерпнешь для себя нового, полезного. 
А главное - пообщаться вживую с форумчанами- это счастье. Необычные и добрые люди.

----------


## Юльяна

> А форум- это такой праздник общения


Полностью согласна!!! Читаю, читаю и не могу оторваться!!! Сколько здесь добрых, отзывчивых людей, сколько положительных эмоций, просто СУПЕР!!! Спасибо  вам всем, дорогие форумчане, за то, что вы есть, за все ваши мысли, высказывания, советы, за умение поддержать тех, кому это необходимо, помочь тому, кто в этом нуждается!!!:smile:

----------


## Курица

> Читаю, читаю и не могу оторваться!!!





> Сколько здесь добрых, отзывчивых людей


Ой,  Юлечка...
Скоро муж с работы придет, а у тебя посуда не вымыта!!!:biggrin:
Шла бы ты на кухню, а...
Хотя бы как шаги его услышишь в подъезде...
А то КАК он на нас ШИПЕТЬ бууууууууудет!!!!:tongue:

----------


## Юльяна

> а у тебя посуда не вымыта!!!


Тань, ну ты прям в ТОЧКУ!!! Посуда-то действительно не мыта!!! А я у компа прям зависла, сижу не шевелюсь... И про посуду напрочь забыла... Что делать, как быть??? не знаю...
Хорошо хоть муж только вечером с работы вернется, как-нибудь успею:smile::smile::smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

Тань, а меня прогони, пожалуйста свадьбу собрать... а то она уже завтра прийдет. :biggrin:

----------


## Kaplya neba

Доброго дня всем :)
Я вроде по стажу с момента регистрации - не новичок, а по сути - ближе к новичкам, наверное, потому что читаю много, а вот писать... если выкладываю что-то, то хочется, чтоб это было полностью мое, авторское, не адаптированная под себя чья-то наработка, а авторский конкурс или сценарий... Такого не очень много, потому что все рождается с бессонными ночами, треволнениями... 
Но СПАСИБО хочется сказать каждому жителю этого форума - такие тут кладези... Просто диву даешься иногда...
Очень надеюсь, что смогу стать тоже жителем форума, а не гостем :)

----------


## Курица

> Девочки,а я с мужем уже 15 лет работаю,мы 25 часов в сутки вместе!





> Я тоже 25 часов только с сестрой,2год она со мной диджеем работает





> С сестрооой?! Я бы со своей точно не смогла! Хотя сёстры и мужья разные бывают. Я вот без мужа не могу. Когда я знаю, что он за спиной, мне как-то спокойней.





> Привет всем!
> Я тоже в паре с мужем работаю.





> Работать в паре с близким родным человеком удобнее всего. Я всегда работаю только со своим супругом (он в роли ди-джея)





> У меня муж тоже всегда выступает в роли критика,  помогает с разработкой сценария. После завершения мероприятия, говорит, как надо было лучше сделать, и ему за это большое спасибо.


Дорогие форумчане! Сегодня пробегала глазами *РОЗОВУЮ тетрадку*, и вот что подумала…
Нам уже на форуме вполне реально темку новую открыть, в которой будут «тусоваться» и о своих проблемах рассказывать форумчане, которые работают «в одной связке» со своими мужьями, сестрами, дочерьми, сыновьями…А что? Знаю точно, что помимо процитированных авторов, ваботают с родными  своими людьми Марина (Марья), Ирина(ВЕТЕР), Оля (Ольга63),Инна (Ёжик-Инна Р.), Марина (Гармония-Марисоль)…да и Светлана (Масяня) с Сашей –тоже тандем… Думаю, что еще многих не записала, п.ч. или забыла, или просто не знаю! А ведь есть темы, интересные именно этой группе. 
Как вы думаете? Если будут положительные отзывы, попросим Марину открыть темку с названием (например)  *«Праздники.Семейный подряд!»*

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Тань, ну ты прям в ТОЧКУ!!! Посуда-то действительно не мыта!!! А я у компа прям зависла, сижу не шевелюсь... И про посуду напрочь забыла... Что делать, как быть??? не знаю...
> Хорошо хоть муж только вечером с работы вернется, как-нибудь успею


Да ну, Юль, забей!:biggrin:
Если не успеешь, то покажи мужу вот этот фонтан (в Париже, между прочим! :Aga: ), который местные жители называют иногда "Памятник горе немытой посуды" :Ok: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1809473m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Инна Р.

> «Праздники.Семейный подряд!»


Вот, это про меня точно... Мало того, что мужа на музыку посадила, сына снимать на видео научила, сейчас еще отдала в кулинарное на повара учиться. дочу заставляю фото освоить - фотоаппарат у нее настоящий есть и любит фотать, а за деньги боится пока... собираюсь взять еще зал в аренду - тут уж и шарики всем домашним дуть придется и официантами работать... Боже, пусть все получится! Очень хочу СЕМЕЙНЫЙ бизнес - что б не надо было детям за гроши каждый день ходить на работу, что б я за ними не скучала и что б семья была вместе - думаю, дело от этого только выиграет, если пробиться сумеем! :Vah:

----------


## mar16

Инна, о таком семейном подряде тихонечко и не вслух все мечтают, но не всем дано, не у всех дружная семья, и не у всех такое желание свою мечту воплотить в жизнь.
Я читала твои сообщения о желании взять в аренду зал, твои сомнения...
100% уверена, что все у тебя получится. На примере многих кафе могу только сказать одно - не получилось или жаловались на проблемы в основном те, кто не мог положиться на своих партнеров. 
А у вас семья - вы СИЛА!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

> не у всех дружная семья


У меня тоже не дружная семья - в глобальном масштабе. Без меня они и дня прожить не могут: муж грубиян, доча тонкая натура (слишком), сын простой как 3 рубля, зять суперправильный - и только я их всех понимаю и принимаю со всеми их недостатками. И так же как сейчас в бизнесе: тамада+музыка+видео, все держится на мне - так и там тоже будет на мне... Не скажу, что это лего, но- возможно! :smile:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Если будут положительные отзывы, попросим Марину открыть темку с названием (например) «Праздники.Семейный подряд!»


Танюш, а почему надо кого-то ждать? тему открыть может любой пользователь. Но если ты имеешь в виду подраздел, тогда да, нужны права админа на это. Как скажете- я сразу открою. Но пока, как мне кажется, вполе достаточно и одной темы.

----------


## skomorox

Если честно, то тем на форуме уже так много, что не новые открывать нужно, а старые сокрощать. Даже я, старичок, бывающий по нескольку часов ежедневно на форуме, не всегда знаю, что и где находиться в разделе для Ведущих! По другие разделы форума, я промолчу, т.к. в них бываю крайне редко (кроме Корзины :Oj: ), т.к. всё посмотреть-  не получается, никакого времени не хватит! 
Есть Беседка 8, в ней можно болтать о всех проблемах. Эта новая тема всколыхнёт интерес на короткое время и затихнет постепено, как и многие другие темы.

----------


## Сенова Оксана

> форумчане, которые работают «в одной связке» со своими мужьями


а мы??????????????????????????????? ПРО НАС ЗАБЫЛИ???:biggrin:[/B]мы уже 10 лет вместе работаем
 Серега, снизу

----------


## Курица

> ПРО НАС ЗАБЫЛИ???[/b]мы уже 10 лет вместе работаем


Конечно, конечно, Оксанчик! Дико извинтиляюсь-запамятовала...
 :067: 



> Серега, снизу


а пошто Серёгу-то так плохо кормишь? Отошшал, сердешный!
 :023:

----------


## Юльяна

> тем на форуме уже так много





> всё посмотреть- не получается, никакого времени не хватит!


Действительно, прочитать новичку все, что здесь уже есть плюс все то новое, что каждый день появляется НЕРЕАЛЬНО!!! Или все-таки можно??? Форумчане со стажем, подскажите, а как было у вас в начале???

----------


## Курица

> подскажите, а как было у вас в начале???


Юлечка, а я первый год успевала прочесть назавтра ВСЁ, что было написано за СЕГОДНЯ -и мне времени хватало до 12 ночи...  :Aga:  И была в курсе всего...А как? :eek::biggrin:-сама не понимаююю...поменьше темок было...
Так что, как там у уважаемого Булата Шалвовича Окуджавы было?
"...каждый пишет, как он слышит.
Каждый слышит, как он дышит.
Как он дышит,так и пишет,
не стараясь угодить..." (с)
 :Aga:

----------


## Марина Дудник

Как здесь хорошо!!! как уютно у мамы курочки под крылышком! сидела бы и не высовывала нос на форум!!!! мамочка танечка, когда там - за пределами нашего куряника буря утихнет, разбуди, ладно????

----------


## Курица

> огда там - за пределами нашего куряника буря утихнет, разбуди, ладно????


Вставай,дочуш, работать надо!!!
зарабатывать на Питерскую встречу!!!
А вам с Антоном-особенно!...
А если буря за пределами курятника тебя "крылом заденет", тверди одно:"Я - в домике! Я- в домике!"
В каком? Подобном этому(цитирую):
Порою нестерпимо хочется спрятаться от внешнего мира, отключиться от всех проблем, ни о чем не думать, не заботиться – и просто хорошо выспаться! Можно, конечно, уехать в деревню, а можно и поспать в спальном коконе.

[IMG]http://*********net/18985m.jpg[/IMG]
Шикарный спальный кокон Transport от американского дизайнера Альберто Фриаса (Alberto Frias) дает возможность отключиться от внешнего мира и хорошо выспаться. Автор называет его «перцептивным коконом» – местом, в котором полноценно отдыхают все органы чувств. Правда, лишь тем, кто может себе позволить потратить на такое спальное место весьма приличную сумму. Зато установить его можно, по идее, где угодно – хоть в доме, хоть на лоне природы.
 :Ok: 
В яйцеобразном коконе из стеклопластика размещается кровать с наполненным подогреваемой водой матрацем, колонки для прослушивания успокаивающей музыки и специальная расслабляющая подсветка. Ее огни тихо мерцают в ритме звучащей музыки. Основная модель такой шикарной спальни обойдется примерно в $10 тыс., а цена конкретного «кокона» зависит от типа подсветки в нем. _Девушка в комплект не входит._

----------


## Марина Дудник

Супер кокон!!!!  :Ok:  :Aga:  Ладно! Я готовлюсь пока к учебе в Челябинске, потом в Москве, а там и Питер не за горами, и  встреча с самой лучшей нашей мамой Курочкой!!!! :Yahoo:  :Drag 03:

----------


## Нэтл

ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ,MAMA КУРОЧКА, И ВСЕ, ВСЕ КТО У ВАС ПОД КРЫЛЫШКОМ! Меня зовут Наталья Лошакова, на форуме Нэтл. Ник, может быть не совсем удачный, но Наташ на форуме много, а лошадкой, как зовут друзья, быть не очень - то хотелось! Итак, обо мне, ну, во-первых стороках своего письма, хотела бы сразу поблагодарить всех, кто помогает нам, новичкам, стать немного опытнее, а во-вторых, буду честна перед всеми Вами - я не профи , занимаюсь продажей мягкой мебели (не для рекламы) и со многими городами России работаю и Вы все мне как родные, когда читаю Ваши посты! Закончила муз. школу и почти с "пеленок" увлеклась желанием быть "на сцене"!  Вести праздники -  это мое хобби и за оплату было их всего несколько, больше для друзей и подруг.  Всю жизнь мою перевернуло,  когда мама стала парализована после инсульта (поехали отдыхать в Бердянск и нас сняли с поезда). Спасибо Добрым Людям в Запорожье которые помогли нашей семье (врачи, персонал в отеле в Бердянске, а также все, все кто помог нам тогда выжить в сложных для нас условиях! И вот я случайно попала на Ваш сайт! И ,о чудо! Я теперь им живу! Живу в Праздниках (пусть чужих), но переживаю я каждый такой праздник как свой и пропускаю его через себя! Как бы мне хотелось все вернуть назад и делать праздники из каждого дня (когда мама была здорова)!  Но, наверно, это судьба, что я в столь трудную для себя минуту обрела ВАС! Извените, что много, наверно, лирики, но я решила рассказать о себе и своей семье. Если примите в свою семью - буду очень благодарна!

----------


## Марина Дудник

Наташенька, не  стесняйся, располагайся, здесь действительно хорошо! Может когда нибудь и от тебя мы услышим: У меня был прекрасный праздник - а все потому что вы незримо рядом со мною!

----------


## Курица

> Меня зовут Наталья Лошакова, на форуме Нэтл.





> Живу в Праздниках (пусть чужих), но переживаю я каждый такой праздник как свой и пропускаю его через себя!


Наташа, здравствуй!
Как я тебя понимаю....это я о том, что должна быть в этой нелегкой. часто-чёрно-белой жизни некая гавань, куда стремишься каждодневно причаливать лодчонку своей жизни... И как здорово читать посты, "слыша голос" и "видя жесты" форумчан, с которым уже знакома лично...
Присоединяйся и не стесняйся.
Здоровья твоей маме и силы и выдержки тебе!

----------


## blanklina

Тук-тук, тамаДушечки! Еще одной НеТамадой в моем лице форум пополнился. Хотя, как сказать. Это я по профессии еще не тамада, а в душе - давно уже. И на юбилеях, и на годовщинах свадьб, и на Новых годах поработала. А теперь решилась. Ну не могу я по другому! Нравится оно мне, дело это тамадильное! Вот и пришла я к вам, Тамадам,уму-разуму учиться. Поддержите, миленькие!

----------


## Курица

> Тук-тук, тамаДушечки! Еще одной НеТамадой в моем лице форум пополнился.


Кто там?[IMG]http://*********net/71632.gif[/IMG]




> Вот и пришла я к вам, Тамадам,уму-разуму учиться. Поддержите, миленькие!


Проходи. да не стой у порога, а представься, как тебя звать-величать, откуда на наш Форум попала, где живешь-поживаешь, с кем добро наживаешь????
И аватарочку вставить попробуй-сразу ты на нас глазками посмотришь, и мы на тебя полюбуемся...



> я по профессии еще не тамада, а в душе - давно уже


Ты не единственная тут такая, много нас таких...и все-живее всех живых! :Derisive:

----------


## Нэтл

> Наташенька, не стесняйся, располагайся


СПАСИБО ВАМ БОЛЬШОЕ ЗА ГОСТЕПРИИМСТВО!



> И как здорово читать посты, "слыша голос" и "видя жесты" форумчан, с которым уже знакома лично...


Вы знаете, уже 3 года, не была в отпуске и так хочется хоть на несколько дней вырваться из реальности , пусть временно,  и познакомиться с Вами (но это ведь не реально, что я могу дать Вам АКСАКАЛАМ? ) Но с форумом я поняла, что я не одинока! СПАСИБО ВСЕМ ВАМ!

----------


## Лилиана Исакова

Всем огромный привет! Люди, как вам мои наработки по Новому году?

Очень хочу обсудить с вами Новый год! Поделюсь всем что есть у меня!

----------


## Курица

> Всем огромный привет! Люди, как вам мои наработки по Новому году?
> 
> Очень хочу обсудить с вами Новый год! Поделюсь всем что есть у меня!


http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay....B%E9-%E3%EE%E4
Лилиана, *выше ссылка*, где ты можешь обсудить интересуемые тебя темы!!!

----------


## Наталья-42

Желаем добиваться цели,
Желаем, чтоб всегда везло, 
Чтоб никогда не пожалели,
что всех нас взяли под крыло!
Спасибо за гостеприимство!

----------


## Курица

> Желаем добиваться цели,
> Желаем, чтоб всегда везло, 
> Чтоб никогда не пожалели,
> что всех нас взяли под крыло!



*Наташа!*
_Как важно в жизни эту цель увидеть,
Её добиться, всем завистникам назло!!!
Как здорово под крылышком Вас видеть!!!
И знать, что с Форумом нам всем ТАК повезло!_

----------


## шТРАУХаННА

Здравствуйте, Татьяна. Как-то до реконструкции Вашего сайта, просматривая диалоги и сценарии, наталкивалась на материалы к проведению праздника для детей и взрослых по случаю первого дня рождения ребенка. Отметила для себя, что можно найти подобные подсказки на Вашем великолепном сайте и , вообщем, ничего не зафиксировала. Теперь столкнулась с реальной необходимостью проведения такого мероприятия...и никак не могу понять, как работают поисковики на сайте...или где мне можно посмотреть эти материалы? Пожалуйста, помогите - праздник в субботу

----------


## Курица

> наталкивалась на материалы к проведению *праздника для детей и взрослых по случаю первого дня рождения ребенка*. Отметила для себя, что можно найти подобные подсказки на Вашем великолепном сайте и , вообщем, ничего не зафиксировала. Теперь столкнулась с реальной необходимостью проведения такого мероприятия...и никак не могу понять, как работают поисковики на сайте...или *где мне можно посмотреть эти материалы*


Думаю, что это здесь(см. цепочку):
Форум ведущих
Праздник на любой вкус и аудиторию
Детские праздники
Детские утреники, дни рождения, школьные l

----------


## Веда

Здравствуйте, Татьяна и все единомышленники, праздники людям дарящие! 
Волнительно писать первое сообщение. Я - новичок, зарегистрировалась вчера, походила по сайту, посмотрела, почитала и восхитилась доброжелательностью, царящей на сайте. Так радостно встретить единомышленников, готовых придти на помощь и поделиться своим опытом и наработками.
Мира всем и процветания!
Я живу и работаю в Санкт-Петербурге. Свадьбами и праздниками занимаюсь достаточно давно, но о себе говорю, что я не волшебник, а только учусь. Учусь и в прямом, и в переносном смысле. Учусь от свадьбы к свадьбе, от юбилея к юбилею, и учусь в Санкт-Петербургском государственном
университете культуры и искусств, кафедра режиссуры театрализованных представлений и праздников. 
Буду искренне рада общению с единомышленниками.

----------


## manja

Танюш приветик
а можно и мне к тебе хоть на секундочку? И не просто так а под крылышко..

Немного понастольгировать ...как более пары лет назад ты тоже как бы взяла меня тогда под крыло..И приветствовала меня тогда тоже ты..самая первая....
ВСе это как то символично..когда я сейчас полистала эту тему..и прочитала первые сообщения наших новичков..
А вообще еще просто хочу тебе сказать спасибо..Ты молодчинка..
А всем новичкам желаю всегда помнить первые минутки на форуме..минутки восторга..и еще тех людей которые сотворили этот чудесный сайт наших встреч..

----------


## Инна Р.

*Веда*, Маска, маска, я вас знаю... :Derisive: 
Приветсивую! Располагайся!  :Aga:

----------


## Оксана Радуга

> учусь в Санкт-Петербургском государственном
> университете культуры и искусств, кафедра режиссуры театрализованных представлений и праздников.


Завидую по хорошему!

Жаль у нас такого нет.....

----------


## Веда

Благодарю тебя, Ежик! Ты совсем не колючий, а доброжелательный и гостеприимный!

----------


## Веда

> Завидую по хорошему!
> 
> Жаль у нас такого нет.....


Оксана Радуга, если у тебя есть возможность, приезжай в Санкт-Петербург, поступай на заочное отделение и будешь вкушать плоды просвещения на ниве культуры и искусств!
Я сама учусь на заочном отделении. 
Если возникнут вопросы по теории, смело задавай, с удовольствием постараюсь на них ответить. Хотя я не волшебник, только учусь.
Если не смогу сама, проконсультируюсь у педагогов.

----------


## Абюл45

> Буду искренне рада общению с единомышленниками.


 Веда, здравствуй, :Smile3:  мы тоже очень рады общению с тобой, :Aga:  проходи, располагайся, осматривайся и общайся :flower:

----------


## Оля Стар

Добрый вечер,любимый сайт отличного настроения,и все его жители!!!!!Очень за вами соскучилась , долго не была ,но у меня радостная новость- уже в декабре,дома появится инет!Времени будет больше,и больше возможностей для общения со всеми вами..... :Yes4:

----------


## Елена Ре-Ми-зова

Здравствуйте, старожилы и новички! Пришла к вам с желанием научиться новому зарядиться уверенностью., и поделиться своими умениями. Если чуть подробнее-то... Не знаю, как справиться со своей неуверенностью. Испытываю жуткий дискомфорт когда приходится проводить ДР частным образом. Я муз.рук. с более чем 15 лет стажем. Могу писать сценарии. Делать декорации, шить костюмы, ростовые куклы.Работала в России в детском саду.И как бы, всегда находилась чуть в тени при проведении праздников. Сейчас в связи с переездом в другую страну все изменилось. Приходится работать там , где есть работа, и зачастую- не творческая.. Но находится применение и моим творческим навыкам.Шью костюмы, оформляю школьный театр(я уже выкладывала ссылку на него http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/e-lenaremizova/viewed/ ).Несколько раз проводила детские ДР для русскоязычных деток 4-5-6 лет. Дети меня заказывают сами(Мамы звонят мне и говорят:"Мое чадо заявило, что хочет  чтобы "только эта тетя проводила мне праздник!") Ответственно отношусь к празднику.Наверное, как к утреннику(все должно быть продумано, до мелочей! И мне самой это нравится! Но вот как вытравить из себя это дурацкое: "А вдруг не понравится?, а что люди скажут и т.д...  Я действительно чувствую , что мои сценарии захватывают детей, но перед работой на ДР испытываю жуткий страх.  Работаю я одна, положиться не на кого. Приходится просчитывать все самой. Извините, что изложила все сумбурно, но  такой вот крик души.. Может есть на форуме тема  :"Как справиться с волнением и приобрести уверенность в себе"?  Надеюсь на Ваши советы и помощь.

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте, старожилы и новички!


Здравствуйте,Лена! Очень приятно познакомится с умелым (в смысл-многое умеющим)человеком, который горит желанием!!! :flower: 
Поверьте,Вам у нас понравится!  :Aga: Сразу скажу, что раз круг ваших интересов ближе к *детским* праздникам,то у нас есть такие темы, которые, открывшись вам после месяца на форуме плюс 30 результативных сообщений :Derisive: , значительно помогут в проведении детских ДР,тем более что 



> Ответственно отношусь к празднику.Наверное, как к утреннику(все должно быть продумано, до мелочей! И мне самой это нравится!


А вот на эту тему



> "Как справиться с волнением и приобрести уверенность в себе"?


можно смело общаться в беседке.Уверена, своими мыслями поделятся многие!!!

 :Vah: посмотрела фото по ссылочке, данной Еленой..
Елена, да Вы Мастер! :flower:  Спасибо!

----------


## Rusinka

И действительно! Только вас нам и не хватало?
Это с какой интонацией еще прочитать? Если поставить ударение на "вас" или " не хватало", то приятно, а если на "только" или "нам" - то немножко обидно станет. Но, ничего, зато мы - новички есть! И может скоро выйдем из-по крыла мамы-курочки и сможем самостоятельно клевать зернышки или нести яички, может даже золотые.:)

----------


## Инна Р.

> И действительно! Только вас нам и не хватало?
> Это с какой интонацией еще прочитать?


На нашем форуме не с интонациями надо читать - а с чувством юмора. Мы же ведущие. А это обязывает  иметь чувство юмора и пользоваться им. Вот и получается  естественный отбор: кто не сумел правильно понять эту фразу: Только вас нам и не хватало, тот и нас не поймет. :)))))) И наоборот! :Taunt:

----------


## Rusinka

И я об этом! yes4:)

----------


## Надежда83

Здравствуйте все! Скажите, товарищи, почему некоторые темы форума мне недоступны? Я зарегистрирована и авторизована. А вот в музыкальный раздел меня не пускают!!! Мама - Курочка, разберитесь пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

Нужно пройти испытательный срок, т.е. инкубационный период: месяц на форуме и 30 сообщений! И сим-сим откроется! :)))

----------


## skomorox

> 30 сообщений! И сим-сим откроется! :)))


И не просто 30 сообщений, по типу: Вах, как тут здорово, О, какие все тут молодцы, Ой, большое вам спасибо, Как всё интересно - такие сообщения контролируются модераторами и удаляются. 
Можно читать, вступать в обсуждение какой-либо темы или ситуации, можно рассказать, а как ты проводишь такой же момент, ну, и всё в таком духе. Не успеешь оглянуться, а 30 сообщений и месяц общения на форуме уже есть. А там, чел втянулся в жизнь форума (очень хотелось бы, чтобы чел стал форумчанином, а не геологом).

----------


## skomorox

> оформляю школьный театр(я уже выкладывала ссылку на него http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/e-lenaremizova/viewed/ ).


Очень красиво и ярко. Можно у вас позаимствовать идеи по оформлению сцены?

----------


## Курица

> Скажите, товарищи, почему некоторые темы форума мне недоступны? Я зарегистрирована и авторизована. А вот в музыкальный раздел меня не пускают!!!


Надежда, тут вам форумчане уже всё объяснили!



> Мама - Курочка, разберитесь пожалуйста!!!


Надюш, пока никто Вас не обидел...С чем (или с кем?) разбираться?
Существуют правила Форума, о которых рассказали выше. Почему некоторые темы не открываются-подробней почитать тут: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E5-%EE%F2-1082
сетевой этикет (читать здесь):
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...F2%E5%EB%FC%ED

----------


## Надежда83

Большое спасибо за помощь. А геологи, я так поняла, это те кто просто ищут, и ничем не делятся?

----------


## optimistka17

> Большое спасибо за помощь. А геологи, я так поняла, это* те кто просто ищут*, и ничем не делятся?


Правильно поняла
 Геологи приходят , чтоб себе что-то нарыть и уходят молча, по английски , не прощаясь..Но ты же не такая?

----------


## MIA

Здравствуйте, я пока оглядываюсь, тычусь тут носом потихонечку.
Пока позвольте С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ поздравить!
Ну и присоединиться к вам в этом году....

----------


## Долька лимона

Всем  добрый вечер!
Я - Наталья, начинающая ведущая. Уважаемые форумчане, если бы вы знали как я счастлива, что нашла вас!!! Буквально ещё вчера я находилась в шоке от своего творческого кризиса. Как-то одновременно надоели все конкурсы, разочаровали все стихотворения и фразы, адресованные молодоженам, да и пропало это трепетное чувство радости за новобрачных. Казалось, что нахожусь на распутье, а по какой тропинке пойти..? И тут (о, чудо!) я нахожу ВАС!!!! Сразу решила написать письмо с криком о помощи, но из-за своей неопытности на вашем сайте попала в личку к уважаемой Курице. Спасибо, что меня не бросили, ответили, подсказали, где набраться идей! Вчера с 17 часов и до 2 ночи была в тамадейской беседке, учитывалась вашими собственными наработками! И восторгалась, и удивлялась, и хохотала от души. Оторвалась от компьютера лишь потому , что сильно пекло глаза, а вот от полученных впечатлений заснуть не могла ещё долго! Как жаль, что в сутках только 24 часа!!!! Ваши идеи послужили мне ХОРОШИМ волшебным пенделем. Теперь я точно знаю куда идти дальше. СПА-СИ-БО!!!
ОЧЕНЬ  хочется с вами со всеми подружиться! Может и я вам тоже пригожусь. Скажите, а фотографию разместить тоже можно спустя 30 дней? Или у меня по другой како-то причине не получается...

----------


## Сенова Оксана

> фотографию разместить тоже можно спустя 30 дней? Или у меня по другой како-то причине не получается...


скорей всего, ты просто большую фотку поставить хочешь..: максимальный размер 150 на 300 пикселей или 25.0 Кб.

----------


## Ильич

*Долька лимона*,  Теперь должен появиться кто то с ником *Коньячок* :Taunt:

----------


## Веда

Наталья, добро пожаловать к нам ! Я надеюсь, что уже могу так говорить. Хотя я сама мало что  добавила к восхитительным  материалам профессионалов - радушных хозяев нашего общего дома-форума,  и пока мало кому помогла. Но я уверена, все еще состоится. Как я тебя понимаю и согласна с тобой: 


> учитывалась вашими собственными наработками! И восторгалась, и удивлялась, и хохотала от души. Оторвалась от компьютера лишь потому , что сильно пекло глаза, а вот от полученных впечатлений заснуть не могла ещё долго! Как жаль, что в сутках только 24 часа!!!! (...)
> ОЧЕНЬ  хочется с вами со всеми подружиться! Может и я вам тоже пригожусь.


Поздравляю всех с Новым 2011 годом и Рождеством! Счастья, здоровья, любви, мира и процветания! И, конечно, же ВДОХНОВЕНИЯ, воплощенного в творческих успехах!

----------


## Курица

> Наталья, добро пожаловать* к нам ! Я надеюсь, что уже могу так говорить*.


Здорово!Лучше не скажешь. Конечно,Веда, ты-наша.
Ждем имя в автоподпись!!!(или над аватаром)-все это делается в Своем кабинете!

----------


## oga

> Уважаемый *новичок*!
> Здравствуйте Вам в нашем Доме.
> Давненько Вас так не называли, наверное? Со школьных времен, возможно... Но до сих пор - не правда ли!? - у  Вас в памяти те чувства, которые испытывают люди, впервые куда-то "вливающиеся": это робость, желание понравиться,даже некий страх не то сказать, не так ответить, чем, возможно, вызовешь недовольство и/или недопонимание со стороны старожилов.
> Вот и сейчас, читая эти строки. Вы, возможно, киваете...
> Но...
> Не надо робеть! Войдя первый раз на страницы Форума, Вы можете задержаться на какое-то время у нас в *Ин-ку*баторе,  Вас готова взять под крылышко я, Татьяна*-Курица* (в форумском обиходе- Курочка).
> 
> *Итак, уважаемые ВПЕРВЫЕ зашедшие...*
> Вот, так вышло, что теперь у нас на Форуме есть кухня, есть мастерские, а как же без  "прихожей"
> ...


Добрый день, мама-Курица.Я на форуме можно сказать новичок.Зовут меня Ольга.Зарегистрировалась я правда давненько.Но все никак не решалась написать.По правде говоря было боязно.И вот наконец-то решилась.Была у приятелей, а у них есть интернет.В наше маленькое селение интернет только провели.На работе есть, а дома пока нету.Но на работе заниматься личными делами "зась".А так хочется к Вам под крылышко.Я  работаю  библиотекарем.И очень часто провожу мероприятия .А у Вас  есть чему поучиться.Извините, если я не там написала.Я пока не могу никак разобраться.Вот появилась возможность написать, так я пишу уже третий раз.А писание мое куда-то исчезает.Подскажите, пожалуйста.

----------


## Веда

> Здорово!Лучше не скажешь. Конечно,Веда, ты-наша.
> Ждем имя в автоподпись!!!(или над аватаром)-все это делается в Своем кабинете!


Татьяна, благодарю тебя! Ты заботливая и внимательная! У тебя под крылышком тепло и уютно! 
Надеюсь, что с автоподписью я справилась.

----------


## Курица

> Надеюсь, что с автоподписью я справилась.


Конечно,Валерия, в лучшем виде!!! :Ok: 
Как ты правильно отметила:"Научить нельзя. Но можно научиться!" Было бы желание! :Yes4: 





> Добрый день, мама-Курица.Я на форуме можно сказать новичок.Зовут меня Ольга.


Ольга, здравствуйте и Вам в нашем Доме!!!




> По правде говоря было боязно


Правильно делаете, что выходите к людям! Тем более что (только Вам и только по секрету, потому что мы с вами родственные души-у меня две тётушки ВСЮ жизнь библиотекарствуют. и я знаю, какие люди в большинстве своем работают за копейки в Храмах культуры и Науки)))), ну так вот, по секрету: "Поверьте, никто еще никого через монитор по лбу не ударил!!! Честно-честно!!!Я тут скоро три года-и таких случаев не слышала!" Поэтому- не бойтесь...
И даже спрашивайте...
Хотите,Оль, я вас с замечательным человеком(мы в реале знакомы), с мастером своего дела-Татьяной Суперстар познакомлю? Она тоже в библиотеке работает! Она из Мурманской обл. А Вы откуда???

----------


## Svetlana tamada

Курочка, родная, можно к тебе под крылышко? Подскажи, в каком разделе можно написать слова благодарности? Девчонки очень помогли, а я не помню, где и когда я у них помощи просила. Есть что-то вроде общего раздела благодарностей или нет? Спасибо! :flower:

----------


## Курица

> Есть что-то вроде *общего раздела благодарностей* или нет?


У нас. как в Греции-ВСЁ есть...
Свет, это _тут_: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...EE%E4%E0%F0%FE

----------


## oga

> Конечно,Валерия, в лучшем виде!!!
> Как ты правильно отметила:"Научить нельзя. Но можно научиться!" Было бы желание!
> 
> 
> 
> Ольга, здравствуйте и Вам в нашем Доме!!!
> 
> 
> Правильно делаете, что выходите к людям! Тем более что (только Вам и только по секрету, потому что мы с вами родственные души-у меня две тётушки ВСЮ жизнь библиотекарствуют. и я знаю, какие люди в большинстве своем работают за копейки в Храмах культуры и Науки)))), ну так вот, по секрету: "Поверьте, никто еще никого через монитор по лбу не ударил!!! Честно-честно!!!Я тут скоро три года-и таких случаев не слышала!" Поэтому- не бойтесь...
> ...


 Добрый день.А он действительно начался по доброму.После выходных это первое радостное  сообщение.Я очень благодарна за то, что вы мне ответили.Мама Курица, Вы еще и спрашиваете.Конечно хочу познакомиться  с коллегой. Родилась и проживаю я в знаменитом Таврийскойм крае, на Херсонщине.В маленьком поселочке Каланчак.8 января исполнилось 30 лет как я работаю в своей радной центральной  районной библиотеке.Работаю завотделом.Вернее сейчас зав двумя отдела.Наша библиотека выиграла грант по линии посольства США, на открытие интернета.Я сейчас на добровольных началах возглавляю интернет центр.  Мне будет очень интересно пообщаться с коллегой, тем более из другой страны.Пообщаться не только с коллегой а и с вами.

----------


## Julia78

> "Как относиться к себе и людям, или Практическая психология на каждый день"


как точно все сказано. Есть над чем подумать

----------


## Суперстар

> Мне будет очень интересно пообщаться с коллегой, тем более из другой страны.Пообщаться не только с коллегой а и с вами.


Олечка, вливайся к нам! С удовольствием приветствую свою коллегу! Здесь так интересно и совсем-совсем не страшно  :Grin:  Хорошо, что тебе захотелось с нами со всеми пообщаться. Может когда-то и мы на форуме создадим свой библиотечный раздел, свою избу-читальню. А пока посмотри вот такой раздел  http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay....E4%E5%ED%E8%E9 . Там живут замечательные работники культурно-досуговых учреждений.
 А то, что проблемы с освоением компьютерного общения, это все так знакомо и преодолимо. Надо только захотеть
   Удачи и приятного общения всем новичкам!

----------


## oga

Танюша, спасибо за ссылочку.И было бы здорово создать библиотечную  избу-читальню.

----------


## Суперстар

> здорово создать библиотечную  избу-читальню.


Ждем-с-с-, когда еще коллеги подтянутся.  Мне, кажется, кто сюда уже попал, отсюда не уйдет (заколдованное место)

----------


## Мария В

Здравствуйте, мама-Курочка )))
Может и не туда пишу  :Blush2:  просто спасибо за то, что есть этот замечательный форум. Потихоньку осваиваюсь. Даже стараюсь писать. И жду когда можно будет писать в мои "профильные" темки  :Aga:  я обожаю свадьбы. И стараюсь их постоянно модернизировать. Жду )))

----------


## Суперстар

*Мария В*, 
Мама- Курочка на Тамадее в Питере, да и вообще практически весь цвет форума там. Так что, новички, осваивайтесь. Все будет  :040:

----------


## Долька лимона

А сколько длится Тамадея? Мне нужен совет мамы-Курочки ... очень-очень!

----------


## Суперстар

> А сколько длится Тамадея? Мне нужен совет мамы-Курочки ... очень-очень!


Если я не ошибаюсь, то с 11 по 15 января, но там еще возможны варианты для конкретных людей. Некоторые, особо рьяные  :Grin:  могут и подзадержаться ! Может мы, оставшиеся на посту, сможем тебе помочь?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

Танечка, может я и не туда зашла, но тогда все точно скажут: "Только Вас нам и не хватало!"  :Grin:  (Классное, кстати, название темки!) 
Поздравляю тебя с 3-летней годовщиной пребывания на форуме! Какая ты замечательная, добрая и отзывчивая, все об этом знают! Что ты будешь такой всегда, все в этом уверены! Как я тебя люблю, ты только об этом догадываешься! Я горжусь, что у меня такая землячка и подружка!
 Желаю тебе, прежде всего, здоровья, неиссякаемой энергии и процветания на нашем райском форуме! (Может и сумбурно, но от души!)

----------


## Раюшка

Привет, мамо-хозяюшка!!!!! :Smile3: 
А я помню твою первую аватарку. С курицей такой безбашенной.... :Taunt:  Ещё подумала: ШО ж это дама себя так обзывает...... :-))))))))))
Потом Танюша рассказывала происхождение ника: школьно-студенческое прозвище, связанное с её девичьей фамилией.... :)))))

Хочу похвастаться, что этим летом имела счастье познакомиться с Танюшей лично, и моя любовь к ней стала ещё крепче (влюбилась ещё по форуму и скайпу). :-)))))
Так что под крылышко Курочки залезаю с удовольствием. Вылезать не хочу, даже не вздумай выгонять.... :Taunt:

----------


## Долька лимона

> Может мы, оставшиеся на посту, сможем тебе помочь?


Доброе утро! Спасибо большое,я бы не отказалась от помощи! Дело в том, что я совсем ещё новичок, и многое на форуме мне не доступно к сожалению, а уже 15 января веду свадьбу, которая вводит меня в замешательство (если мягко сказать). Предупроедили, что ни жених, ни дружок не танцуют, не поют, а гости оооооооочень солидные люди... Но, по своему опыту знаю, что даже ооооооооочень солидные люди бывают самыми весёлыми и озорными. Но, на всякий случай, я хотела подстраховаться у мамы Курочки насчёт застольных игр...

----------


## Суперстар

*Долька лимона*, 
Наталья, обратись в скорую помощь, доску объявлений "Ищу. Прошу. ПОмогите"  Там побольше  народу бывает  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...23#post3915323 Удачи!

----------


## Долька лимона

*Суперстар*, спасибо, сейчас попробую! :Tender:

----------


## Веда

Долька лимона! 
Может быть, со свадьбой я чем-то помогу. Хочешь, я тебе сценарий свой перешлю традиционно-классический? На его основе можно много чего напридумывать. 
Или тебе нужны только застольные игры? И в каком стиле будет проходить свадебный банкет? 

Лучше бы, конечно, поговорить, например по телефону или по скайпу. Мне  легче говорить, чем писать. На всякий случай мой электронный адрес: valeriaspb@mail.ru и мобильный телефон 8-911-266-17-83. У старшего сына на компьютере есть скайп. 

А еще обратись в личку  к   Мария В. 
Она писала в этой теме 491 сообщение (страницей раньше):  "Может и не туда пишу просто спасибо за то, что есть этот замечательный форум. Потихоньку осваиваюсь. Даже стараюсь писать. И жду когда можно будет писать в мои "профильные" темки я обожаю свадьбы. И стараюсь их постоянно модернизировать. Жду ))) "  
Может быть и она тебе поможет! :Yes4: 

Самое главное, надейся на лучшее! Все будет замечательно, даже если будет иначе! Творческих успехов! :Smile3:

----------


## oga

Танюша это точно.У меня рабочий день теперь начинаеться с форума.Сначала форум потом работа.Как девиз.

----------


## Олеся Демахина

Доброе время суток всем! Я новичок на вашем форуме. Попала на него случайно, набрала "форум ведущих" и тут на меня свалилось такое счастье - ВЫ!  :Yahoo:  Я, как ребенок, увидевший приоткрытую калитку, нерешительно пытаюсь заглянуть в этот незнакомый, но жутко интересный для меня мир вашего общения. Первые дни бегло знакомилась со всеми темами форума, но поняла что справиться с таким большим потоком информации поможет лишь время. И постоянный страх за то, что в течении месяца нужно успеть написать 30 сообщений, чтобы тебе не дали эти красные карточки. У меня вопрос к старожилам, в каких темках вашего форума в основном начинают общение новички, ведь их у вас целый лабиринт! Ну и про себя - я обожаю проводить свадьбы, они у меня костюмированные. Сейчас пытаюсь писать сценарии и для тематических.

----------


## Суперстар

*Олеся Демахина*, 
Олеся, свои наработки можешь выкладывать здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...B%E5%E9/page73   30 сообщений надо набрать не обязательно в течение месяца, можно и за более длительный срок. Но только после этого ты можешь попасть в закрытые разделы. Пиши, делись, общайся...

----------


## Суперстар

:067:   :flower:

----------


## Олеся Демахина

*Суперстар*, спасибо за ответ и советы!

----------


## Курица

> Суперстар, спасибо


Спасибо,тёзка, за то что у нас в Ин-Ку баторе в отсутствие Курочки было так хорошо и тепло...за то. что всех новичков тут встречала-привечала! Надеюсь, все уже поняли, что у нас, как сказала Суперстар, "заколдованное место", и никто не уйдет...
Сообщаю, что недавно переступила порог квартиры...И ГДЕ я уже? правильно-в компе...Но скоро пойду спать, п.ч.....полнейший в голове сумбур и глаза от недосыпания красные...
До встречи на страницах Форума!!!
Ваша Курочка.



> Привет, мамо-хозяюшка!!!!!
> А я помню *твою первую аватарку. С курицей такой безбашенной*.... Ещё подумала: ШО ж это дама себя так обзывает...... :-))))))))))


Эту что ль,Раюсечка??? :Girl Blum2: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/2164739.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Суперстар

> До встречи на страницах Форума!!!
> Ваша Курочка.


УРА- А-А!!!  Курочка вернулась на свой насест!!! :040:

----------


## Мария В

Пишите в личку, если кому нужна свадебка, раз уж тут написали ))) Обязательно вышлю!! Чесслово, не жалко!!!

----------


## Веда

> Пишите в личку, если кому нужна свадебка, раз уж тут написали ))) Обязательно вышлю!! Чесслово, не жалко!!!


Мария, спасибо тебе огромное! Я пока не могу выходить в тему Свадьба. Но очень люблю проведение этого обрядового праздника - начала семейной жизни! Искренне буду рада обмену опытом! Может и мои скромные труду тебе пригодятся.

----------


## oga

У меня немножко робость прошла.Благодоря поддержке двум Танюшам:"маме-курочке" и"Суперстар". Большое им Спасибо .

----------


## Наталья-42

> Здравствуйте Вам в нашем Доме.


Дорогой хозяюшке, низкий поклон! Сама не знаю, Татьяна, как я перескочила вашу прихожую. В доме вашем чувствую себя достаточно комфортно, на равных с большинством форумчан, а в этой рубрике пишу первый раз. Форум - просто находка - золотая жила. Радует то, что все стараются помогать друг другу. Все доноры, а не кровопийцы! Первый раз оказавшись на форуме, посетила беседки, почитала умный вещи и закинула в недры компа. Три месяца назад заглянула на огонёк, и ...зависла! Ломанулась в скорую помощь - вдруг чем-то смогу помочь! Поэтому, простите, без реверансов, без особых представлений увлеклась процессом. Итак, Имя моё вам известно, 42 - это не возраст, а регион Кузбасс, Кемерово. Работаю в культуре больше  20 лет, хормейстер - руководитель хора ветеранов. Организацией праздников (за деньги) занимаюсь 10 лет. (считаю только колличество свадеб - 290 шт)
Пять лет назад мой муж - Александр стал DJ- ить. Теперь это семейный бизнес. Татьяна, я знаю, что каждый "новичок" должен куда- то выложить свой материал. Хотя я уже "не совсем новичок".Конкретно, мне что нужно сделать? Можешь для оперативности ответить в личку. СПА_СИ_БО!

Желаю добиваться цели,
Желаю, чтоб всегда везло.
Чтоб никогда не пожалали,
Что всех нас взяли под крыло!

----------


## optimistka17

Наташа, я отвечу вместо Татьяны...
Никто никому ничего не должен. Хочешь- выложи материал в теме "Собственные наработки вновь пришедших пользователей"Не хочешь- можешь читать и писать в любой из доступных тем.
 Здесь на Форуме - полная демократия.
И каждый поступает в соответствие с собственными ощущениями.
В свое время, попав на Форум я увидела здесь такую бездну полезного материала, что просто внутренне ощущала потребность что-то давать взамен.. Ведь раньше только в собственном соку варилась. А тут- бездонный океан идей и готовых наработок. 
Вот так до сих пор и продолжаю делиться тем, что уже знаю Ведь  опыт позволяет избежать момента топтания по граблям Чего же не помочь форумчанам?
Но главное - это все - таки общение. Поэтому общайся там, где тебе комфортнее. :Aga:

----------


## Курица

> общайся там, где тебе комфортнее.


 :Yes4: 
Наташа,Люда абсолютно права-я думаю так же...
Есть много тем в Беседке, которые для того, чтоб "поговорить за жизнь", например
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E4%EE%F1%F2%E8 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...F0%E5%F8%E5%ED 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...EE%EE%E1%F9%E5 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E2%E8%ED%EA%E8

...есть темки, которые "околопраздничные"-в их числе особенно любимая мною и многими- ностальгическая  "РЕТРО"(это тут-
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...D0%E5%F2%F0%EE 



*Поэтому,Наташа, в добрый путь!!!* :Aga:

----------


## Наталья-42

> увидела здесь такую бездну полезного материала, что просто внутренне ощущала потребность что-то давать взамен..


Спасибо, девочки! Всё именно так!

----------


## Наталья-42

> Есть много тем в Беседке, которые для того, чтоб "поговорить за жизнь", например
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E4%EE%F1%F2%E8 
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...F0%E5%F8%E5%ED 
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...EE%EE%E1%F9%E5 
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E2%E8%ED%EA%E8
> 
> ...есть темки, которые "околопраздничные"-в их числе особенно любимая мною и многими- ностальгическая  "РЕТРО"(это тут-
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...D0%E5%F2%F0%EE


 ой, какие темки!!!!! сама бы не докопалась! За всё, за всё спа-си-бо!

----------


## Эврика

> Смело задавайте вопросы, даже самые, на Ваш взгляд, наивные. Поверьте:только вас нам и не хватало!!!


Спасибо за тёплый приём!



> Из книги Николая Козлова
> "Как относиться к себе и людям, или Практическая психология на каждый день"


Раньше когда-то очень любила Козлова читать))) Так приятно, вновь что-то освежить в голове! Спасибо)))
Сейчас, кстати, нравится В. Синельников, тоже познавательно.

----------


## Эврика

> ой, какие темки!!!!! сама бы не докопалась! За всё, за всё спа-си-бо!


Тоже хотела заглянуть на эти темки, а у меня белый лист выходит и 404 и ещё что-то написано.
Может как-то по-другому надо на них заходить?

----------


## Наталья Костенко

Привет всем! Доброго здоровья, Курица и все форумчане! 
Прошусь тоже под крылышко. Надеюсь, местечко найдется. 

Свои первые шаги в жизни человек начинает с одобрительных и радостных возгласов родных и близких людей. Вот и я нахожусь в начале своего пути на форуме. Хочется начать его с добрых напутственных слов, на которые так щедры все вы, мои дорогие! Постараюсь быть не простым созерцателем и поглощателем информации, но и активным её творителем. Верю, что найду среди вас друзей. Буду этому рада безумно!

----------


## Олеся Демахина

Курочка, у меня такой вопрос: объясните, пожалуйста, что обозначают некоторые слова, которые старожилы частенько вставляют в свой текст, например biggrin:

----------


## Курица

> объясните, пожалуйста, что обозначают некоторые слова, которые старожилы частенько вставляют в свой текст, например biggrin:


*biggrin* - это так обозначается смайлик смеющийся, такой же, как у тебя в автоподписи, или же маленький.
А вообще это то же самое,, что и :D, то бишь "смеяться".

----------


## Курица

> Доброго здоровья, Курица и все форумчане! 
> Прошусь тоже под крылышко. Надеюсь, местечко найдется. 
> 
> Свои первые шаги в жизни человек начинает с одобрительных и радостных возгласов родных и близких людей. Вот и я нахожусь в начале своего пути на форуме. Хочется начать его с добрых напутственных слов, на которые так щедры все вы, мои дорогие


Наташа. тебе, наверное, приятно :Blush2:  будет услышать, что твои посты замечены и востребованны. :Yes4:  Ты за 20 дней написала 40 результативных(_не пустых-типа-ой, ай, супер. молодцы, спасибо. возьму, а дайте. а пришлите...._ :Aga: )
И-если ты наведешь курсор на зелененький прямоугольничек под ником, ты прочтешь, ЧТО о тебе думают форумчане. на выплывшей гиперссылке!
Есть, конечно, маааааааааааааааааленькая просьбочка!...
не знаю, как ты на неё отреагируешь. Девочка с осенним листочком, конечно, очень хороша,романтична и нежна, передает настроение,но...так  хотелось бы  :Yes4: увидеть твои глаза,Нат...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> И-если ты наведешь курсор на зелененький прямоугольничек под ником, ты прочтешь, ЧТО о тебе думают форумчане. на выплывшей гиперссылке!


Танюха, ну ты гений! Я четвёртый год на форуме, а только сейчас с твоей подсказки узнала, что обо мне форумчане думают!!!!   :027:

----------


## Курица

> Танюха, ну ты гений!


"Уррра! Господин назначил меня любимой женой!" :Taunt:

----------


## Маргоshа

> Я четвёртый год на форуме, а только сейчас с твоей подсказки узнала, что обо мне форумчане думают!!!!


Ох, девочки, фамилия-то под курсором у вас одна  :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt:

----------


## Курица

> фамилия-то под курсором у вас одна


Ха,Марго, так мы и в Райволе  поэтому на одной кровати спали-как...хм..семья! :Grin:

----------


## Наталья Костенко

> Наташа. тебе, наверное, приятно будет услышать, что твои посты замечены и востребованны. Ты за 20 дней написала 40 результативных(не пустых-типа-ой, ай, супер. молодцы, спасибо. возьму, а дайте. а пришлите....)
> И-если ты наведешь курсор на зелененький прямоугольничек под ником, ты прочтешь, ЧТО о тебе думают форумчане. на выплывшей гиперссылке!


Черт возьми, чувствую, будто напросилась на похвалу. Простите, пожалуйста, совсем не этого хотела.
Но - очень-очень-очень приятно.





> но...так хотелось бы увидеть твои глаза,Нат...


Фотку выложу обязательно.

----------


## Маргоshа

Танюша,  разреши в твоей темке поздравить тебя с праздником!
Хочу пожелать, чтобы твой позитив остался с тобой навсегда. А твоя сердечность и доброта не исссякали!
Удачи тебе во всем!

----------


## oga

Мама Таня! С Днем Ангела я от души поздравляю,
Всегда с ним в согласии, дружбе живи!
Пусть ангел всегда от беды защищает,
Пусть ангел всегда твое сердце хранит.

----------


## Раюшка

Танюша, с небольшим опозданием поздравляю тебя с праздником всех Танюшек!!! :Smile3:

----------


## Катуна

Все, мои дорогие!!! Прочитала сегодня с 1 по последней страницы...Танюша!  Курочка ! Какую ошибку я совершила  ..... и спасибо тебе , дорогая, что я у тебя под крылышком. Я тебя ОБОЖАЮююююю!!!! Не умею , как ты, вставлять красивые большие картинки, пока вот так скромненько , но от души  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Курица

> Курочка ! Какую ошибку я совершила  ..... и спасибо тебе , дорогая, что я у тебя под крылышком.


Какую, *Галина-Катерина*? :Vah:

----------


## Катуна

> Какую, Галина-Катерина?


Вроде бы географ, а не тем путем пошла, залезла в инкубатор через окно ,все где-то бродила-бродила...Ну у мамы-Курочки ведь детки разные бывают и послушные и такие как я -из дома убегающие....,но ведь все равно, Мамочка Всех любит одинаково? Правда? :Tu:

----------


## Курица

> ведь все равно, Мамочка Всех любит одинаково?


неа...
вредных  - больше! :Yes4:

----------


## Irina tlt

Почему вредных, а не послушных?   :Smile3:

----------


## Курица

> Почему вредных, а не послушных?


Ха...
А такое выражение слышала?
"Полюби нас чёрненькими, беленькими нас всяк полюбит!" (с)
Послушных-ВСЕ любят...а вот вредных КТО любить-то будет? А под крылышко-то,девица, всяк хочет :Yes4: 

_Чтобы правильно расти, 
Надо маму завести. 
Мама – очень зверь полезный, 
Лучше прямо не найти! 

Если ты захочешь кушать – 
Стоит только заорать, 
Прибегает мама тут же, 
Будет титьку предлагать. 

В титьках просто и легко 
Возникает молоко. 
Стоит только присосаться – 
Прямо в рот течет рекой! 

Если ты поел немало, 
Но еще не хочешь спать – 
Чтобы мама не скучала, 
Можно снова заорать. 

Мама на руки возьмет, 
Мама песенку споет, 
Мама сказочку расскажет, 
Спляшет, мячик принесет! 

Если спать захочешь все же, 
Лучше рядом с мамой лечь – 
Пусть поспит немного тоже, 
Маму надобно беречь. 

К боку теплому прижмись, 
Сладко – сладко потянись, 
Перед сном, что мама рядом, 
Непременно убедись. 

Если ты глаза откроешь 
И увидишь – мамы нет, 
Ты, конечно, рев устроишь, 
Разорешься на чем свет. 

Прибежит она бегом, 
Истекая молоком. 
Мама – зверь домашний очень, 
Не уходит далеко. 

Хочешь быть счастливым самым, 
Значит слушай мой совет: 
Заводи скорее маму – 
Лучше мамы зверя нет!_

----------


## VALUSHA

Татьян!!!!!! много раз пыталась заглянуть к тебе в Ин-ку ... заглядывала, но стеснялась описать свои эмоции(от твоих общений с коллегами)... но после твоих слов(про похудение толстушек...) не выдержала...... и кричу-ТЫ САМАЯ КЛАССНАЯ КУРИЦА!!!!!!!!!!!!!! я общалась с неодним  филологом, но ты-СОВЕРШЕНСТВО!!!!!!!!!! Дай Бог тебе здоровья и оптимизма!!!!!!!! Целую.Валентина.

----------


## Irina tlt

*Курица*,  Я только в ваших темах могу спокойно, без боязни общаться. Во многих других темах "клюют" новичков, писать даже и не очень охота. А под вашим крылышком и не страшно. :Tender:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Во многих других темах "клюют" новичков


Так клюют, когда заслужат.  :Grin:  Зато если выстоишь, значит пропишишься. Да и закалка. На банкетах ещё не так клюют.

----------


## Курица

> Во многих других темах "клюют" новичков, писать даже и не очень охота.





> Так клюют, когда заслужат.  Зато если выстоишь, значит пропишишься. Да и закалка.


Ирина-младшая, послушай Ирину-старшую. Она права.
Знаешь, на чем страх новичков базируется? На том, что НЕ ТАК понять могут, не ТО, прочесть, ЧТО написано, а ТО, что между строк...
И-в бой, шашка наголо, головы по сторонам...(старички) А новички-в кусты, отсидеться...
НО страх-то надо перебарывать, идти дальше "прихожей"Форума-Ин-Кубатора...
ведь- права Ирина



> На банкетах ещё не так клюют.


А вот посоветовать,направить,послать :Grin: -это всегда пожалуйста, обращайся,Ира! :Yes4:

----------


## Irina tlt

*Курица*, Спасибо за советы! Будем стараться не бояться выходить "дальше "прихожей"Форума-Ин-Кубатора..."

----------


## Ладушка Холи

:Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: Добрый вечер всем форумчанам!На  форуме сижу сутками и читаю всю информацию как  "роман"! В голове с трудом укладывается "география" всех присутсвующих А когда осознаешь, она кружится от счастья, чувствовать присутствие в твоём доме 
людей близких по духу и они тебе ещё и помогают..... слов нет ! 
             Уважаемая Татьяна!Курица! Спасибо Вам за теплоту и заботу! Я новичок  не только на форуме и в интернете тоже(так сложились обстоятельства) Но стаж работы большой(25 лет-муз. раб.и 15 лет ведущей) Иногда после работы  так необходимо  проанализировать  её , еле до утра доживаешь, а теперь приехал открыл форум и говори, и самое главное - тебя СЛУШАЮТ И СЛЫШАТ, а если нужно поддержать- дадут совет!  Об этом я мечтала всегда и мечты сбываются!  Но у меня есть проблема  многие операции  не умею выполнять ,но это пока. Как долго мне будет разрешено админ.  быть  на форуме.?

----------


## Марина Дудник

*Ладушка Холи*,  хоть всю жизнь!  Мы рады помочь, принять совет бывалого, посоветовать... Ведь не даром говорят одна голова хорошо, а две - лучше. А нас тут МНОГО!!! Располагайся! Живи! :Yes4:

----------


## Ладушка Холи

Спасибо за гостеприимство! :Tender:

----------


## о-л-я

Девчонки привет!  Подскажите, пожалуйста,  в каком разделе находится тема "тимбилдинг"? Спасибо!!! Классный раздел, поддержка реальная, спасибо Курочке за большое сердце и огромное приогромное  КРЫЛЫШКО !!!! Респект и уважуха!!!!

----------


## Курица

> Мы рады помочь, принять совет бывалого, посоветовать... Ведь не даром говорят одна голова хорошо, а две - лучше.


Для новичков, которые "стесняются" или не знают,ГДЕ и ПРО ЧТО писать выставляю ссылочки-я ими поделилась с одной из форумчанок в личку, а после её ответа поняла, что НАДО выставить для всех - кому-то как раз сейчас не нужно к празднику готовиться, а хочется просто почитать и написать *"для души"*.
Итак:
*
Рецепт-"принимать" по несколько стр. 3 раза в день в свободное время:*
РЕТРО http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...D0%E5%F2%F0%EE 
Размышления о жизни, счастье, семье и вообще http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...EE%EE%E1%F9%E5 
Наши странности и маленькие радости  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E4%EE%F1%F2%E8 
Наши вторые половинки http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E2%E8%ED%EA%E8 
Мы-родители http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E8%F2%E5%EB%E8 
Мечты, которые еще не сбылись, но обязательно сбудутся http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E4%F3%F2%F1%FF 
Розовая тетрадка.Мужчинам вход воспрещён!http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...F0%E5%F9%E5%ED 




Уважаемые старички, можете дополнить, с удовольствием жду ваших уточнений...

----------


## Курица

> Подскажите, пожалуйста,  в каком разделе находится тема "тимбилдинг"?


*Оля*, эта темка так "спрятана", что пришлось попотеть ,отыскивая её...Думаю, с твоим приходом она перейдет в разряд особо востребованных. 
*Вот цепочка:* 
_Форум ведущих
Праздник на любой вкус и аудиторию
Корпоративы, профессиональные праздники
Командообразование или тимбилдинг_
*А вот прямая ссылочка*:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...EB%E4%E8%ED%E3

----------


## вадима

Спасибо вам всем огромнейшее, за этот замечательный и незаменимый форум! Действительно, здесь можно сутками просидеть, столько всего интересного!!! Я на форуме совсем недавно, так что пока осматриваюсь, набираюсь опыта у сторожил, спасибо ВАМ!!! А мне ещё только учиться, учиться и учиться... :Smile3:

----------


## Курица

> Я на форуме совсем недавно, так что пока осматриваюсь, набираюсь опыта у сторожил, спасибо ВАМ!!!


Приветик! Очень приятно слышать добрые слова. Совет: *вадима*, расскажите о своих малышах, о славном граде Ижевске, о том, как давно "подсели" на ведение праздников...Вобщем. не только читайте, т.е.смотрите в щёлочку из-за шторки, а выходите в люди.Мы Вас ждем!
И-специально для *вадимы* - просьба. Скачать. прослушать, улыбнуться, выполнить! :Aga: 
http://files.mail.ru/7UJLLZ

----------


## svetlana niko

> для вадимы - просьба. Скачать. прослушать, улыбнуться, выполнить


Я не вадима, но....любопытство для творческой личности не порог.... Простите но тоже послушала. Смеялась долго и не только я... Мама Курица ВЫ ПРОСТО СУПЕР!!!! Классно!!!!!

----------


## Долька лимона

> Рецепт-"принимать" по несколько стр. 3 раза в день в свободное время:
> 
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E4%EE%F1%F2%E8 
> 
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...EE%EE%E1%F9%E5
> 
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...D0%E5%F2%F0%EE
> 
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E4%F3%F2%F1%FF
> ...


Помогите пожалуйста, у меня ни одна из этих ссылок не работает!!!!! Высвечивается: 404 NOt FOUND! Что случилось?  :Blink:  Спасибо!

----------


## Курица

> Я не вадима, но....любопытство для творческой личности не порог.... Простите но тоже послушала.


 :Nono: тсссссссссссссссс!!держи интригу, никому не говори. что там! :Taunt:  :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Просто Эльвира

> никому не говори. что там!


Танюша, спасибо за эти минуты смеха!!!...  н  и  к  о  м  у    не скажу, честно!

----------


## Irina tlt

> Рецепт-"принимать" по несколько стр. 3 раза в день в свободное время:
> 
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E4%EE%F1%F2%E8
> 
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...EE%EE%E1%F9%E5
> 
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...D0%E5%F2%F0%EE
> 
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E4%F3%F2%F1%FF
> ...


У меня тоже не открывается, а очень хотелось бы почитать. (((

----------


## Курица

> Помогите пожалуйста, у меня ни одна из этих ссылок не работает!!!!!





> У меня тоже не открывается, а очень хотелось бы почитать.


думаю. я поняла, почему...Долечке в личке объяснила,
а *Ирине* *Irina tlt* -тут...
Думаю, что д_ело в "пороге"_ в 30 сообщений и месяц на Форуме...Скоро!!!
После 27 февраля. почитаешь - сохрани в закладках,Ира!

----------


## Озорная

> Думаю, что дело в "пороге" в 30 сообщений и месяц на Форуме


Танюш, у меня тоже не открывается, 404 NOt FOUND выдает... :Taunt:

----------


## Курица

> Танюш, у меня тоже не открывается, 404 NOt FOUND выдает...


пробую перезалить,*Озорную* раз тоже не пуЩают-что-то не тоооооооооооооо у меня со ссылками...


РЕТРО http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...D0%E5%F2%F0%EE 
Размышления о жизни, счастье, семье и вообще http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...EE%EE%E1%F9%E5 
Наши странности и маленькие радости  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E4%EE%F1%F2%E8 
Наши вторые половинки http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E2%E8%ED%EA%E8 
Мы-родители http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E8%F2%E5%EB%E8 
Мечты, которые еще не сбылись, но обязательно сбудутся http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E4%F3%F2%F1%FF 
Розовая тетрадка.Мужчинам вход воспрещён!http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...F0%E5%F9%E5%ED

*Теперь всё в порядке, милости просим!* :Yahoo:

----------


## Озорная

> пробую перезалить


О!  Теперь всё открывается, пасиб, Танюша.

----------


## Озорная

> А вот посоветовать,направить,послать-это всегда пожалуйста, обращайся


Дорогие новички! Если Курица "пошлет", то обязательно попадете куда надо, не сомневайтесь!!!!! :Taunt:

----------


## Ладушка Холи

Спасибо   Вам за чудо рецепт! Очень троательно и душевно! :Yes4:

----------


## вадима

> Приветик! Очень приятно слышать добрые слова. Совет: *вадима*, расскажите о своих малышах, о славном граде Ижевске, о том, как давно "подсели" на ведение праздников...Вобщем. не только читайте, т.е.смотрите в щёлочку из-за шторки, а выходите в люди.Мы Вас ждем!
> И-специально для *вадимы* - просьба. Скачать. прослушать, улыбнуться, выполнить!
> http://files.mail.ru/7UJLLZ


Ух, сейчас расскажу! Град наш славный находится в Удмуртии, Ижевск город небольшой, но очень красивый, а прославлен он знаменитым автоматом Калашникова и многочисленными, чистейшими, как слеза родниками. Вот как-то так...)  
Ну, а что касается меня, то я в данный момент занимаюсь своими мальчишками-близнецами, им годик. Какие же они у меня сорванцы, разве что на потолок ещё не залазили. Говорят, что в случаях с близнецами бывает один поспокойнее, другой пошустрее, к сожалению это не наш случай, так что до любимиого форума чаще добираюсь к ночи :Blink:  А вот тамадой я стала совсем недавно, с подачи своей подруги, правда до этого у меня был некоторый опыт, но то была сцена, где была задача играть роль, по уже готовому сценарию, да и сценарии писать мне никогда не приходилось) Но как же здорово, что я вас нашла :Yahoo: , нашла этот супер форум. А вам Мама Курица, отдельное спасибо за тёплый приём!!!

----------


## Курица

> в данный момент занимаюсь своими мальчишками-близнецами, им годик. Какие же они у меня сорванцы, разве что на потолок ещё не залазили.



У нас у *Катуны* близнецы-парни взрослые уже, у Олега *norrator*-а - постарше твоих будут...А вот так хочется одинаковых пацанчиков посмотреть!!!Фото в студию!!!И зовут их как?

И ещё- а *как* тебя зовут, *вадима*?

аватарочку сумеешь сама загрузить?

а то. что я для тебя закачала, удалось прослушать? :Grin:

----------


## вадима

> У нас у *Катуны* близнецы-парни взрослые уже, у Олега *norrator*-а - постарше твоих будут...А вот так хочется одинаковых пацанчиков посмотреть!!!Фото в студию!!!И зовут их как?
> 
> И ещё- а *как* тебя зовут, *вадима*?
> 
> аватарочку сумеешь сама загрузить?
> 
> а то. что я для тебя закачала, удалось прослушать?


Да, спасибо, я прослушала, прикольно! С аватаром сейчас попробую разобраться) Меня зовут Лена, а моих малышей Мишка и Тимошка :Connie 39:

----------


## вадима

Что-то у меня не получается с аватаром, не могу фото загрузить(

----------


## KAlinchik

> Говорят, что в случаях с близнецами бывает один поспокойнее, другой пошустрее, к сожалению это не наш случай


наверное,это у всех детей ведущих такое исключение - у них гены не дают родиться спокойными по натуре:)

----------


## вадима

> наверное,это у всех детей ведущих такое исключение - у них гены не дают родиться спокойными по натуре:)


Я бы может быть так же подумала, но у меня ведь ещё дочь Арина есть, она само спокойствие по сравнению сними...

----------


## KAlinchik

> Я бы может быть так же подумала, но у меня ведь ещё дочь Арина есть, она само спокойствие по сравнению сними...


ну вот твои близнецы и исправили небольшое исключение из правил:)
Лена, у меня тоже двое маленьких - многие форумчане с ними знакомы лично...
так они , пока у меня в животе жили - на всех свадьбах присутствовали автоматически, так что когда и второй родился , как у нас говорят " оторви и выбрось" я уже не удивлялась, где ж тот, другой спокойный по статистике ребенок...

----------


## вадима

> как у нас говорят " оторви и выбрось" я уже не удивлялась, где ж тот, другой спокойный по статистике ребенок...


Да уж покой нам только снится, я тоже будучи в положении где только не была, так что, значит мы сами и виноваты))

----------


## Ладушка Холи

SOS!Мама Курочка тыкаюсь и мыкаюсь  не могу прочитать свои сообщения. ПОмогите!

----------


## Курица

> не могу прочитать свои сообщения.


 :Blink:  в смысле????
ЧТО ты имеешь в виду?

----------


## Ладушка Холи

Я получила 3 уведомления,прочитать не могу( мне нужно отвечать)

----------


## Курица

> Я получила 3 уведомления,прочитать не могу


Прочитай внимательно- *Что* ты не так делаешь? :Blink: 

1.увидела навеху уведомления.
2.щёлкаешь на этом слове Уведомления левой клавишей мышки
3. выпадает менюшка-там может быть 3 строчки(личные сообщения, предложения дружбы, Helpful Post Ratings(аналог спасибок)
4.щёлкаешь на слове Личные сообщения
5.оказываешься на странице личных сообщений в *твоем кабинете*
6.щёлкаешь левой по названию письма
7.читаешь его
8.в быстром ответе под ним пишешь ответ
9.отправляешь его
10 ВСЁ!!!

----------


## о-л-я

> Оля, эта темка так "спрятана", что пришлось попотеть ,отыскивая её...Думаю, с твоим приходом она перейдет в разряд особо востребованных.
> Вот цепочка:
> Форум ведущих


СПАСИБО ТАНЮШКА!!!!! СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ!!!! ТЕПЕРЬ я знаю у кого помощи попросишь, и кто сразу с душой ответит!!!! Спасибо за раздел, за отзывчивость и внимание ко всем, кто пришел за помощью и добрым словом!!!!

----------


## Ладушка Холи

Курочка- прелесть!  Спасибо!!! Теперь у меня всё в порядке! !!!!!!!!

----------


## Олесинья

Наконец - то я вас нашла. Родные вы мои. Года два наверное не появлялась на форуме. Все заботы и хлопоты. Стыд и срам мне :Blush2: . Потеряла один раз, теперь точно не упущу. Столькому я у вас научилась. Спасибо вам за познания. Примите меня назад?

----------


## Курица

> Наконец - то я вас нашла. Родные вы мои. Года два наверное не появлялась на форуме.


Нечего Ивану Сусанину компанию составлять,Олесинья!!!Ишь, старый хрыч, завёл деффку в леса непролазные,и потерялась она на три года...Дети за это время появились у вас... общие,наверное :Blush2: Тут и ведомо,



> заботы и хлопоты


Но мы *своих* не бросаем, даже и не надейся!!!



> Примите меня назад?


Вопросы-то глупые  не задавай, раз ты тут, значитЦА, УЖО приняли! :Derisive:  :Aga: 

Давай лутче, рассказывай. ШТО там, в странах дальних, в землях чужеземных?
     Вызывает антирес
     Ваш технический прогресс:
     Как у них там сеют брюкву --
     С кожурою али без?..
Вызывает антирес
     И такой ишо разрез:
     Как у них там ходют бабы --
..........................

Вобщем, так!



> Стыд и срам


отставить.Голову пеплом не посыпать!!!!
Общаться-общаться и ещё раз общаться!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Yes4:

----------


## Ладушка Холи

Курочка дорогая! Как ты всё вовремя !Училась ,учусь и буду учиться!!!!

----------


## Олесинья

Приятно как на душе после таких слов. За все два года, что меня небыло много чего у меня произошло. И хорошего и плохого. Плохого, к сожалению, почему - то больше было. Пришлось даже на это время забросить все свои любимые дела :Tu: . Но сейчас, слава Богу, все налаживается. Вас нашла, и за проведение праздников снова берусь. Это моё любимое, родное.  :Yahoo:

----------


## Курица

> Но сейчас, слава Богу, все налаживается. Вас нашла, и за проведение праздников снова берусь. Это моё любимое, родное.


Вот и славненько!!!
Присоединяйся к нашему костру-вместе-то греться возле него сподручнее...( :Smile3:  помнишь сказку "12 месяцев"?)

----------


## Олесинья

Конечно помню :Yes4: . Сейчас заново все темки обхожу. Сколько всего интересного прибавилось за это время. Взахлеб читаю.

----------


## Ладушка Холи

Доброе утро! Всем хорошего настроения и хорошего дня!

----------


## Ладушка Холи

Дорогая Курочка!  Вчера провела юбилей! Благодаря тебе у меня выросли крылья! Всё прошло замечательно!  Твоё умение поддержать человека , твоё умение найти нужные слова-это велкий дар Божий! Я  чувствовала твоё присутстие рядом. Спасибо тебе!!!!! :flower:

----------


## Курица

> Дорогая Курочка!





> Благодаря тебе у меня выросли крылья!


Люда!!!! :Blink:  Никогда не думала. что мои куриные крылья- это заразное!!!! Я ж даже и летать-то не умею (если честно :Blush2: )
Но хороший тренер учит плаванию и стоя на суше. У нас на форуме   Х о р о ш и е     тренеры!
Поэтому - поздравляем с отлично проведенной работой,от которой ещё и получила удовольствие!

----------


## Ладушка Холи

Всех с праздником!!!!! Радости и Любви!!!!!!!

----------


## Олесинья

Поздравляю всех с Днём Святого Валентина. Любви, любви и еще раз любви.

----------


## Ладушка Холи

Курочка! А крылья твои великолепные!!!!!!!

----------


## РЁВА

Второй день на форуме.Думаю, соображаю, анализирую, делаю выводы...в общем, схожу с ума...
Но мне определенно ВСЁ нравится.Где же раньше вы были?

----------


## Марина Дудник

> Где же раньше вы были?


Да здесь! Я вот уже ровно два года здесь! А кто то все 6 лет! Ровно столько, сколько форуму! Вот теперь и ты с нами, так что будет гораздо интереснее! Вливайся, осваивайся! у нас хорошо! Общайся и тебя обязательно заметят и полюбят!

----------


## Курица

> Второй день на форуме.





> Я вот уже ровно два года здесь! А кто то все 6 лет! Ровно столько, сколько форуму!


Привет! Знакомься, присоединяйся,вливайся!



> у нас хорошо! Общайся и тебя обязательно заметят и полюбят!


 :Yes4:  :Ok:

----------


## Оксана Радуга

*Курица*, 

Ой, Танюш, я тебя и не узнала на аватарке.  :Vah:  Думала Джигурда!!! :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Курица

> Ой, Танюш, я тебя и не узнала на аватарке.  Думала Джигурда!!!


Оксан, и не зря перепутала...Мы ж с Никиткой (ДжигурДОЙ)-единоутробные батья-сёстры близнецы :Taunt:  :Yes4: 
У нас и фигуры одинаковые...И оба мы сцену любим... :Yes4: 

[IMG]http://*********net/623963.jpg[/IMG]

Только три отличия - он мальчик, я девочка; у него усы есть-у меня нету; он рыжеватый. я-жгучая брУнетка :Blush2: 

ЗЫ.А если по-чесноку, то я это цыганский парик примеряла, а дочка запечатлела...Чтоб такой красоте не пропадать. решила выставить. Пусть люди ко мне перед Райволой привыкают - знают, что Курочка бывает разная. А то думают, что в моём возрасте (стопиццот лет)я очень тихая старушка! :Derisive:

----------


## Славина

> в моём возрасте (стопиццот лет)


*Тань*, я тоже с утра в легком шоке  от увиденного  :Blink:  правда в хорошем  :Grin:  а что тебе *стопиццот лет* вот это для меня новость  :Blink:  я думала тебе всего *30*  :Grin:   :Ok:

----------


## Оксана Радуга

:Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 

Мы многогранны, мы и  :Laie 29:  мы и  :Laie 54:  мы и  :Laie 43:  и  :Laie 52: , а также  :Laie 41: , и разумеется  :Laie 40: .

----------


## Оксана Радуга

А ещё вот такие:  :Laie 29: ,  :Laie 4: ,  :Laie 3: ,  :Laie 48: , а это вообще хит сезона:  :Laie 28: 
r

----------


## Оксана Радуга

Мы бесконечно многогранны.... :Drag 06: ,  :Tatice 06: , :Pioneer: , :Vishenka 08: , :Vinsent: , :Triniti: , :Pooh: , :Pig Ball: ,

----------


## Оксана Радуга

:Ded Snegurochka2: , :Meowth: , :Queen: , :Jester: , :King2: ,
И это всё мы!!!!! :Viannen 27: ,  :Viannen 28:   :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> .Мы ж с Никиткой


Фотка классная,кто фотограф?Вот умеешь ты тёзка ВСЁ(даже Джигурду)красяво подать!



> привыкают - знают, что Курочка бывает разная


Во всех нарядах,наша Курочка хороша!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> то я это цыганский парик примеряла


Ну ты мать даёшь.... Цыганка она... Прямо разочаровала.  :Tu:  Я то думала роль новую к юбилею готовишь, Чингачгуком будешь. Хотела изюмчику попросить... :026:  Приготовилась записывать.  :067:  И как всегда....  :068:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> кто фотограф?






> а дочка запечатлела...


Всё в тексте, всё в тексте  :041:

----------


## oreira

Здравствуйте! помогите найти к конкурсу на лучшего кульработника сценарий.

----------


## Марина Дудник

*oreira*, 

Здравствуйте! А представиться  Вы не хотели бы? 
Для начала, расскажите кто вы, родом вы откуда? 
А то како-то чудо-юдо! 
Здесь помочь всегда всем рады,
 не для почести , награды, 
просто так.... 
Но для начала, о вас узнать бы не мешало!

----------


## Аверина

> я это цыганский парик примеряла


Красота-страшная сила! Сразу фильм Лотяну " Табор уходит в небо" вспоминается. Только той Раде ( С. Тома)- до тебя, как до Марса. Не только у цыгана, у любого ПАНА- крышу унесет- красотища! Харизматичная! :Ok:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

*oreira*, Иди в журнал "Чем развлечь гостей" за 2008 12(79) :2009 12(91):2010 12(103)
Там много выбрать есть,что.

----------


## Барвинка

*Танюшка Курочка- Я ТЕБЯ ЛЮБЛЮ*

----------


## Абюл45

*Барвинок*,
 ...и я, и я, и я того же мнения... :Grin:

----------


## Олесинья

10 марта иду проводить юбилей у бизнесмена. Страшно :036:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Страшно


До 10 числа ещё масса времени,не паникуй,а готовся.Бизнесмены они обычно дядьки весёлые и жизнирадостные.Пришли твой сценарный план,посмотрим,покумекаем...

----------


## Олесинья

Отчитываюсь по юбилею 10 марта. Все прошло очень и очень. Зря боялась. Курочка! Спасибо огромное за идеи, которые ты мне подкинула, очень пригодились. Гости, правда, немного тяжеловаты на подъем оказались, но ничего, я справилась с поставленной задачей. Жена именинника (она и является моим заказчиком), осталась очень довольна, несмотря на то, что опыт у меня и не такой большой. Сказала, что во мне есть большой потенциал и чтобы я двигалась дальше, так как у меня очень хорошо получается. Как приятно слышать от клиентов такие слова.
Спасибо еще раз огромное за вашу поддержку.. :Thank You2:  :flower:

----------


## Ладушка Холи

> Спасибо еще раз огромное за вашу поддержку..


 Форумская поддержка -это великая сила, сама в этом убедилась... А наша Танюша-это прелесть!!!!!  Спасибо , Курочка!!!!!! :Tender:

----------


## PAN

> у любого ПАНА- крышу унесет- красотища!


Вот в понедельник и проверим... :Grin:

----------


## Bossa

Мне у вас еще на старом форуме понравилось. Спасибо за тепло и драйв!

----------


## Курица

> ПРИТЧА О МУХЕ
> Жила на свете муха. Летала она, летала, и долеталась — попала на липкую ленту.
> Прилипла и испугалась: «Вот попалась, так попалась! Как выбраться отсюда?»





> — «Да какой там ужас! — говорит ей та муха. — Это для тебя ужас, а мы здесь вот так и живем!»
> ***
> Не дай своему сердцу прилипнуть к этому миру


Найди в себе силы решиться поехать на одну из Форумских Тамадей и делай всё для этого!
Не дай себе прилипнуть к своему привычному  мирку!!! :Grin:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Найди в себе силы решиться поехать на одну из Форумских Тамадей и делай всё для этого!
> Не дай себе прилипнуть к своему привычному мирку!!!


На ТАМАДЕЮ очень хочется. В планах на будущее есть такой пункт. Хотя немного боязно. Быть новичком несколько стремно, особенно среди магистров и аксакалов. Тем более я робкий новичок. Когда на форуме появились Богиня и Окрыленная, то я со своим мнением на форум не суюсь. Они классные и креативные, но, как-бы это сказать, жестковато-агрессивные. Критикуют всех и вся, включая мастеров. Что уж говорить о таких как я ?! а ведь мне хочется общаться. Я и пришла на форум, чтобы УЧИТЬСЯ у мастеров. Я могла бы вступать в дискуссии, даже если были бы нападки в мой адрес, только ради доступа на заветные страницы. Но это было бы не честно. Поймите, хочется рационального диалога, реально приносящего пользу обеим сторонам, а не тупого КОПИРОВАНИЯ-это как списать у кого-то контрольную и получить за это пятерку. Я и в школе этим не занималась, и теперь таких поступков делать не хочу. Извиняюсь, если кого-то обидят мои слова. Новичок-Маша.

----------


## Олеч

Маша, все мы были новичками!!!Если здесь и критикуют, то это только помогает думать,работать ...и стремиться в идеалу.
А общаться надо!!!Я всего второй раз на Тамадее....но уже хочу опять!!!!!Это такой классссс.....Приезжай, перебори свой страх...Я такая же трусиха...была)))Благодаря форуму,Тамадеям...я стала смелее , сильнее, СЧАСТЛИВЕЕ!!!!!!
Дерзай и у тебя всё получится!!!



Ой, чего то мы не в той теме пишем :Blush2:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Спасибо за поддержку и за отзыв! Приятно, что есть люди у которых амбиций меньше, а отзывчивости и доброты -больше!

Спасибо, Курочка! От многих форумчан слышала добрые слова в твой адрес! Не стану исключением-очень приятно познакомиться! Мастерство ученика напрямую зависит от взаимопонимания и искреннего отношения учителя к своему подопечному. Я сегодня это почувствовала! Еще раз спасибо!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Всем привет! Я на форуме читаю с  конца рубрики-так сказать со свеженького. А сегодня благодара Олечке зашла на первую страницу. С удовольствием прочла мысли умных людей. Очень было приятно, потому что с юности свои идеалы я брала из литературы. Одним из моментов становления моей личности связан с Р. Киплингом. Я имею его стихотворение.

Перевод Лозинского
Владей собой среди толпы смятенной,
Тебя клянущей за смятенье всех,
Верь сам в себя, наперекор вселенной,
И маловерным отпусти их грех;
Пусть час не пробил, жди, не уставая,
Пусть лгут лжецы, не снисходи до них;
Умей прощать и не кажись, прощая,
Великодушней и мудрей других.

Умей мечтать, не став рабом мечтанья,
И мыслить, мысли не обожествив;
Равно встречай успех и поруганье,
Не забывая, что их голос лжив;
Останься тих, когда твое же слово
Калечит плут, чтоб уловлять глупцов,
Когда вся жизнь разрушена, и снова
Ты должен все воссоздавать с основ.

Умей поставить, в радостной надежде,
На карту все, что накопил с трудом,
Все проиграть и нищим стать, как прежде,
И никогда не пожалеть о том;
Умей принудить сердце, нервы, тело
Тебе служить, когда в твоей груди
Уже давно все пусто, все сгорело.
И только Воля говорит: "Иди!"

Останься прост, беседуя с царями,
Останься честен, говоря с толпой;
Будь прям и тверд с врагами и с друзьями,
Пусть все, в свой час, считаются с тобой;
Наполни смыслом каждое мгновенье,
Часов и дней неумолимый бег,--
Тогда весь мир ты примешь, как владенье,
Тогда, мой сын, ты будешь Человек!

Когда я прочитала эти строки впервые, было удивление, как можно поместить в небольшой стих столько черт характера, свойств личности человека. Мне же было 16! С возрастом я поняла откуда такая глубина в размышлениях Р. Киплинга - жизненый опыт, умение наблюдать, ну и конечно же собственная  незаурядная, глубоко порядочная личность!

----------


## Курица

> . Одним из моментов становления моей личности связан с Р. Киплингом. Я имею его стихотворение.
> 
> Перевод Лозинского
> Владей собой среди толпы смятенной,


 :Vah:  Маш, одно из любимых!!!! :Yes4:

----------


## орбит

> Когда на форуме появились Богиня и Окрыленная, то я со своим мнением на форум не суюсь. Они классные и креативные, но, как-бы это сказать, жестковато-агрессивные. Критикуют всех и вся, включая мастеров. Что уж говорить о таких как я ?! а ведь мне хочется общаться. Я и пришла на форум, чтобы УЧИТЬСЯ у мастеров. Я могла бы вступать в дискуссии, даже если были бы нападки в мой адрес, только ради доступа на заветные страницы. Но это было бы не честно.


 всё относительно в этом мире!
я тоже была новичок, хуже того (МАМА, ДОРОГХАЯ!) ГЕОЛОГ!
а потом "ОХОТА - ПУЩЕ НЕВОЛИ" и как правильно встали мои мозги при знакомстве в автобусе в Питере:
здравствуйте, меня зовут Оля!
а без форума я , как в неволе.....

----------


## Гостья из будущего

> Когда на форуме появились Богиня и Окрыленная, то я со своим мнением на форум не суюсь. Они классные и креативные, но, как-бы это сказать, жестковато-агрессивные. Критикуют всех и вся, включая мастеров. Что уж говорить о таких как я ?! а ведь мне хочется общаться. Я и пришла на форум, чтобы УЧИТЬСЯ у мастеров. Я могла бы вступать в дискуссии, даже если были бы нападки в мой адрес, только ради доступа на заветные страницы. Но это было бы не честно. Поймите, хочется рационального диалога, реально приносящего пользу обеим сторонам, а не тупого КОПИРОВАНИЯ-это как списать у кого-то контрольную и получить за это пятерку. Я и в школе этим не занималась, и теперь таких поступков делать не хочу. Извиняюсь, если кого-то обидят мои слова. Новичок-Маша.



Я тоже новенькая и просто балдею от всего что здесь есть.
 А по поводу Богини и Окрыленной - меня улыбают они и я вспоминаю годы учебы на режиссуре. Первый курс - я крутой!!!!, я все знаю!!!!!, я пришел чисто  для корочки!!!!кто меня чему может научить???? (я режиссер ночного клуба, директор дома культуры ну к примеру). Учишься  - пятый курс - гос. экзамен сдал-диплом получил - постановку сделал, вышел и понимаешь- Я НИЧЕГО НЕ ЗНАЮ!!!!!!! Я НИЧЕГО НЕ УМЕЮ!!!!!!
Так что не парься. Любой опыт это опыт особенно в творческих профессиях. Здесь нет одного рецепта, здесь только фантазия и конструктивный, рациональный  диалог.

----------


## Веда

> Тем более я робкий новичок. Когда на форуме появились Богиня и Окрыленная, то я со своим мнением на форум не суюсь. Они классные и креативные, но, как-бы это сказать, жестковато-агрессивные. Критикуют всех и вся, включая мастеров. Что уж говорить о таких как я ?! а ведь мне хочется общаться. Я и пришла на форум, чтобы УЧИТЬСЯ у мастеров. Я могла бы вступать в дискуссии, даже если были бы нападки в мой адрес, только ради доступа на заветные страницы. Но это было бы не честно. Поймите, хочется рационального диалога, реально приносящего пользу обеим сторонам, а не тупого КОПИРОВАНИЯ-это как списать у кого-то контрольную и получить за это пятерку. Я и в школе этим не занималась, и теперь таких поступков делать не хочу. Извиняюсь, если кого-то обидят мои слова. Новичок-Маша.



Маша, Солнышко, все будет хорошо! Мы все здесь когда-то были новичками. И нам хотелось общаться и потихонечку, по чуть-чуть начинали это дело. Я под крылом у Танюши-Курочки и Инны-Ежика - они мне очень помогли. Особенно, когда было больно. И я им очень благодарна за это. 

Солнышко, не переживай о том, что еще не произошло! Или уже произошло?! И чьи-то слова причинили боль? Тогда постарайся найти в этой ситуации то, что сделало тебя сильнее - это что-то обязательно есть!

И еще скажу немного по поводу критики. Критика,  с одной стороны очень легкое занятие, гораздо легче раскритиковать то, что уже сделано, нежели делать что-то самому, с другой стороны критика - очень сложное занятие. И здесь очень важно соблюсти корректность и быть конструктивным, чтобы твои слова, правильные слова, полезные для конкретного человека слова не стали для этого конкретного человека ударом по рукам, после которого не хочется творить... 

И еще очень важное замечание: Маша, лучше ЗДЕСЬ услышать критику и УСПЕТЬ что-то изменить в себе, своем творчестве, поверь здесь нет тех, кто сознательно унижает или оскорбляет, просто иногда лекарство бывает горьким...
И лучше это прозвучит здесь,  нежели это сделает кто-то на самом торжестве. Поверь, люди бывают разные, и не всегда они воспитаны должным образом, а порой и воспитаны, и люди хорошие, но что-то произошло в судьбе,  и у человека тяжело на душе, и он это транслирует в окружающую действительность, и случайно попадаешь под горячую руку. И чтобы быть готовым к этому, нужно выработать иммунитет, вот критика и помогает его выработать.

Солнышко, повторюсь: все будет хорошо! Общайся, твори! У тебя все получится, потому что у тебя все для этого есть!  :flower: 

P.S. Если что, заходи в гости, будем общаться личными сообщениями.

----------


## Наталья и Бэндерос

Мне очень нравится все, о чем на форуме говорится, очень много дельных советов.

----------


## Олесинья

Присоединяюсь ко всему выше сказанному. Я тоже, можно сказать, новичок. Но только здесь я получаю ту поддержку, которая так нужна. После чего и работать приятно и получается все на 5+

----------


## mcnickel

Привет всем!
Я ведущий из питера, хочется присоединится к вашей дружной семье))

----------


## Курица

> хочется присоединится к вашей дружной семье))


Присоединяйся! :Yes4: 

Коль ты старый человек, 
Дядей будешь нам навек. 
Коли парень ты румяный,
Будешь братец нам названный ... 
Коли красная девица, 
Будь нам милая сестрица.
Ну, а коли ты диджей-
Будешь первый из друзей!
Ну-ка, аву покажи,
Своё имечко впиши!
Если ж это тяжкий труд,
то ищи подсказку тут http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...EE%F0%F3%EC%E5 

_А.С. Пушкин и Курица_ :Grin:

----------


## Окрыленная

> Когда на форуме появились Богиня и Окрыленная, то я со своим мнением на форум не суюсь


 :Grin: нашли монстров!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



> А по поводу Богини и Окрыленной - меня улыбают они


лучше пусть мы вызываем смех... чем слезы..

----------


## Марина Дудник

Пушкин и Курица рулят! :Ok:

----------


## Богиня

> Я тоже новенькая и просто балдею от всего что здесь есть.
>  А по поводу Богини и Окрыленной - меня улыбают они и я вспоминаю годы учебы на режиссуре. Первый курс - я крутой!!!!, я все знаю!!!!!, я пришел чисто  для корочки!!!!кто меня чему может научить???? (я режиссер ночного клуба, директор дома культуры ну к примеру). Учишься  - пятый курс - гос. экзамен сдал-диплом получил - постановку сделал, вышел и понимаешь- Я НИЧЕГО НЕ ЗНАЮ!!!!!!! Я НИЧЕГО НЕ УМЕЮ!!!!!!


о...мы типа первокурсницы, да? :Smile3:  :Taunt:  
А как гостья из будущего может расскажете, далеко пойдем? :Grin:

----------


## Долька лимона

> Коль ты старый человек, 
> Дядей будешь нам навек. 
> Коли парень ты румяный,
> Будешь братец нам названный ... 
> Коли красная девица, 
> Будь нам милая сестрица.


Курочка... :Rofl: 





> Привет всем!
> Я ведущий из питера, хочется присоединится к вашей дружной семье))


Присоединяйся, конечно!!! Видишь, как тебя встречаем?  :Laie 22:

----------


## Juliya Star

> Когда на форуме появились Богиня и Окрыленная, то я со своим мнением на форум не суюсь. Они классные и креативные, но, как-бы это сказать, жестковато-агрессивные. Критикуют всех и вся, включая мастеров.


Я например раньше обращала внимание на таких жестковато-агрессивных, а теперь смотрю на все под другим углом. Пришли девочки, девочки хорошие, сразу видно "секут" во многих вопросах. А жесткая агрессивность, как ты выразилась - это пока понт, доказательства думаю будут позже в виде реальных креативных идей и прочего. Конечно же критика должна быть конструктивной, а не жесткой, как говорят "сначала сделай, а потом критикуй". И Богиня и Окрыленная - это еще ангелы по сравнению с некоторыми особами:) Так что никого не стесняйся и не бойся высказывай свое мнения, но тоже конструктивно и по делу!

----------


## Гостья из будущего

> о...мы типа первокурсницы, да? 
> А как гостья из будущего может расскажете, далеко пойдем?


Как гостья из будущего говорю - пойдете далеко!!!!! Удачи в пути!!!!!!!  :flower:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

А у меня как всегда своя колокольня...не 5 курс это точно,но и не 1-й? Много знаю,много умею,но учиться буду всю жизнь,творческого удовлетворения просто,быть не может!



> Ну-ка, аву покажи,
> Своё имечко впиши!
> Если ж это тяжкий труд,
> то ищи подсказку тут


 :Taunt:  :Ok:

----------


## Инночка

Девочки, ну и название темки!!! Вот меня лично коробит ,когда ее вижу, сразу воспринимается с негативом, хорошо ,если переборешь себя, зайдешь и поймешь, что таким образом тебе выражают радость, но я когда первый раз зашла и увидела эту темку, захотелось сразу сбежать с форума, для меня она прозвучала как: "какого фига вы сюда приперлись, нам и без вас хорошо было". Может стоит как то ее переименовать?

----------


## Курица

> Девочки, ну и название темки!!! Вот меня лично коробит ,когда ее вижу, сразу воспринимается с негативом, хорошо ,если переборешь себя, зайдешь и поймешь, что таким образом тебе выражают радость, но я когда первый раз зашла и увидела эту темку, захотелось сразу сбежать с форума, для меня она прозвучала как: "какого фига вы сюда приперлись, нам и без вас хорошо было". Может стоит как то ее переименовать?


*Инночка*, ко всему надо подходить с юмором, а не воспринимать буквально. 
Название темки-*своеобразный тест на наличие/отсутствие чувства юмора*. :Yes4: 

 Сожалею, но Вы этот тест не прошли... :No2: 

А насчёт 



> Может стоит как то ее переименовать?


Ничего не скажу, только *притчу* покажу:

*ПРИТЧА о людях, жителях города*

Однажды один человек сидел около оазиса, у входа в один ближневосточный город. К нему подошел юноша и спросил: «Я ни разу здесь не был. Какие люди живут в этом городе?» Старик ответил ему вопросом: «А какие люди были в том городе, из которого ты ушел?» – «Это были эгоистичные и злые люди. Впрочем, именно поэтому я с радостью уехал оттуда». - «Здесь ты встретишь точно таких же»,- ответил ему старик. Немного погодя, другой человек приблизился к этому месту и задал тот же вопрос: «Я только что приехал. Скажи, старик, какие люди живут в этом городе?» 
Старик ответил тем же: «А скажи, сынок, как вели себя люди в том городе, откуда ты пришел?» – «О, это были добрые, гостеприимные и благородные души. У меня там осталось много друзей, и мне нелегко было с ними расставаться». – «Ты найдешь таких же и здесь», - ответил старик. Купец, который невдалеке поил своих верблюдов, слышал оба диалога. И как только второй человек отошел, он обратился к старику с упреком: «Как ты можешь двум людям дать два совершенно разных ответа на один и тот же вопрос?» 
«Сын мой, - говорит старик, - каждый носит свой мир в своем сердце. Тот, кто в прошлом не нашел ничего хорошего в тех краях, откуда он пришел, здесь и тем более не найдет ничего. Напротив же, тот, у кого были друзья в другом городе, и здесь тоже найдет верных и преданных друзей. Ибо, видишь ли, окружающие нас люди становятся тем, что мы находим в них...»"

Думаю, что ты всё поймешь правильно и не обидишься. :Derisive:

----------


## Инночка

> нашли монстров!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> лучше пусть мы вызываем смех... чем слезы..


Иринка!!! Ты монстр, это ж надо такое придумать?:)))))))))))

----------


## Окрыленная

> Иринка!!! Ты монстр, это ж надо такое придумать?:)))))))))))


Иннусик!!!!!!!!!!! Привет!!!!!!!! Кем только я не была.. Приятно тебя здесь видеть!!!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Так, девчонки,стоп! Раз с меня началась эта дискуссия, то хочу кое- что пояснить. Во первых, если читали пост внимательно, должны были заметить, что и Богиню И Окрыленную я назвала классными и креативными. Кстати этот факт многие заметили тоже. Второе-меня никто не обижал. Просто я высказала свое мнение о критике. Я считаю, что критиковать можно, а иногда и нужно. Только сделать это можно более корректно. Я думаю, что нельзя самоутверждаться путем унижения других. Если ты талантливый-это и так заметят. Что собственно и произошло-заметили. Дельные посты все мы читаем с интересом. И очень ждем продолжения-честно. И, наконец, третье. Все мы живем в разных городах и странах, имеем разный уровень образования, воспитания и материального благополучия. Люди, для которых мы работаем тоже имеют разные запросы и возможности осуществить их. Но  все они хотят праздника. И мы стараемся, чтобы они почувствовали себя счастливыми. Бабочек, конечно, мы не выпускаем( хотя офигенно было бы), но выкладываемся по полной программе. Для меня нет бедных и богатых. Для меня есть порядочные люди и не совсем. Как то так! Вы все мне стали очень близки. По вашим постам, я  составила ваши личностные портреты! Девочки все вы умницы, красавицы,фантазерки и затейницы!

----------


## Окрыленная

> Так, девчонки,стоп! Раз с меня началась эта дискуссия, то хочу кое- что пояснить. Во первых, если читали пост внимательно, должны были заметить, что и Богиню И Окрыленную я назвала классными и креативными


А я даже и не заметила.. Девчушечки..Прочла сегодня одну вещь и задумалась.. прочтите внимательно и... короче.. меня торкнуло..
ТЫ ЦАРЬ! ЖИВИ ОДИН!
_Когда кто-то слишком ругает то, что я пишу или делаю,я теперь вспоминаю эту фразу А. Пушкина.Царем я себя не считаю.. ЦАРЬ - этодержать суд над самим собой.самому понимать.. что правильно.. а что нет..Это возвышение над критиками.. только это не ВЫСОКОМЕРИЕ, а скорее уединенность.. отстраненность.обособленность.Я оберегаю свою обособленность.. этот мир своей души._

----------


## Zажигалка

> Девочки, ну и название темки!!! Вот меня лично коробит ,когда ее вижу, сразу воспринимается с негативом, хорошо ,если переборешь себя, зайдешь и поймешь, что таким образом тебе выражают радость, но я когда первый раз зашла и увидела эту темку, захотелось сразу сбежать с форума, для меня она прозвучала как: "какого фига вы сюда приперлись, нам и без вас хорошо было". Может стоит как то ее переименовать?



*Инночка*,  зря ты так про  название темки..  Название можно воспринять  по разному, смотря как посмотреть.. Я вот восприняла иначе.. :Yes4:   Это как  стакан, наполненный наполовину  тоже ведь по-разному воспринимается ( или наполовину полный или наполовину пустой).. А вообще здесь на форуме очень дружелюбны к новичкам, правда.. Здесь  друзья,     здесь  СЕМЬЯ ( творческая).. Так что посмотри на название темки в другом ракурсе.. поменяй :Tu:  на  :Derisive:  и  Добро пожаловать к нам!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

*Только Вас нам и не хватало*!А мне оочень даже название нравится :Yes4: Первая мысль, которая возникла, пока она открывалась-"Вы нас не ждали, а мы припёрлись!" :Grin:  Здесь всех встретят, в любое время дня и ночи, как положено встретить не званного гостя(о котором ничего ещё не знаешь)Спросить, кто, от куда и зачем? Познакомить с правилами и дать время осмотреться в незнакомом месте. :Derisive: Если чел чем то интересуется , вежливо, но с лёгкой иронией обязательно получит исчерпывающую инфу...А то что с юмором, так это и по названию темы видно. :Ok:

----------


## Гостья из будущего

> А у меня как всегда своя колокольня...не 5 курс это точно,но и не 1-й? Много знаю,много умею,но учиться буду всю жизнь,творческого удовлетворения просто,быть не может!


Ощущения аналогичные!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Веда

> Девочки, ну и название темки!!!


Странно... 

Я поняла смысл названия темы так: как раз меня-то и таких же новичков , как я и ЖДАЛИ С НЕТЕРПЕНИЕМ!!!! 
Ведь нас не хватало! А теперь мы есть! И теперь мы все - одна дружная семья!

----------


## Веда

> Цитата Сообщение от ТАТЬЯНА55 Посмотреть сообщение
>     А у меня как всегда своя колокольня...не 5 курс это точно,но и не 1-й? Много знаю,много умею,но учиться буду всю жизнь,творческого удовлетворения просто,быть не может!
> 
>     Ощущения аналогичные!!!!!!!!!!!!


И я, и я, и я того же мнения! :Yes4: 

Единственное отличие в том,что вы, девушки, уже закончили  обучение в высшем учебном заведении, а  я сейчас как раз на 5-м курсе.

Я солидарна с В. Шекспиром: "Вернейшая порука мастерства - не признавать свое же совершенство!" А далее логичным продолжением будет следующая цитата: В. И. Ленин "Учиться, учиться и еще раз учиться!"

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Я солидарна с В. Шекспиром:


И я,и я,и я солидарна с Шекспиром в лице Леры!!! :Derisive: 



> Единственное отличие


Я закончила КУЛЁК,а это приравнивается к 3 курсу...но у меня ещё всё в переди,возростной срок продлили :Yahoo:

----------


## Лёлик 76

Всем привет! Только несколько дней назад зарегился на форуме, прошел модераторскую проверку. Знаю, много наслышан от жены про этот форум. Решил и сам стать участником. Меня точно здесь не хватало уже давно!!!! :Taunt:

----------


## Курица

> Меня точно здесь не хватало уже давно!!!!


Прально мыслите, товарищ!
Токо интересуюся:
А кто наша жена???? :Derisive:

----------


## anna-766

Здравствуйте! я в принципе тоже с вами согласна. Все верно сказано!

----------


## anna-766

Ну, зря вы так! Я здесь тоже новичок, но бываю здесь часто и давно уже "наблюдаю" за этими веселыми человечками. Скажу Вам откровенно- невероятно хорошие и отзывчивые здесь люди. Ну, а название темы если так воспринимать.........  Вы ведь тамада, неужели у Вас нет чувства юмора?

----------


## Курица

> Я здесь тоже новичок, но бываю здесь часто и давно уже "наблюдаю" за этими веселыми человечками. Скажу Вам откровенно- невероятно хорошие и отзывчивые здесь люди.


Анна, а чего ж личико-то не откроешь :Blush2: , не познакомишься, если мы тебе нравимся???
Давай-ка из "наблюдателя" превращайся в собеседницу, так интереснее будет жить, поверь! :Yes4:

----------


## sanja123

Вообще не понимаю,причём тут название темы,читаю всё,даже не думаю о том,ждали или нет :Tender:  Викуся- жена сани123

----------


## Курица

> Викуся- жена сани123


Викуся, а чего с Саниного ника?  :Blink: 
Свой-потеряла, потеряшка???? :Grin:

----------


## Ильич

> Меня точно здесь не хватало уже давно!!!!


За что не хватало то?

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> но бываю здесь часто и давно уже "наблюдаю" за этими веселыми человечками.


Как то даже неприятно стало...за нами наблюдают :Vah: ,а мы как в человечнике(муравейнике)!Хватит уже наблюдать,пора знакомиться!




> Викуся, а чего с Саниного ника?


Я вообще не поняла,кто чей муж и почему жена что то потеряла?

----------


## Славина

> Как то даже неприятно стало...за нами наблюдают, а мы как в человечнике


А мы, как в программе "За стеклом" суетимся тут, решаем вопросы, вместе готовим, иногда ссоримся, иногда вместе плачем, и вместе сочувствуем, а кто-то просто за всем этим наблюдает, но мы-многие, тоже оттуда пришли, из-за стекла и оказалось, что жить по другую сторону, гораздо интереснее. Так что, *застекольные люди*! Хватит наблюдать! А лучше, присоединяйтесь к нам, здесь *жить здорово*!

----------


## Олесинья

> Девочки, ну и название темки!!! Вот меня лично коробит ,когда ее вижу, сразу воспринимается с негативом, хорошо ,если переборешь себя, зайдешь и поймешь, что таким образом тебе выражают радость, но я когда первый раз зашла и увидела эту темку, захотелось сразу сбежать с форума, для меня она прозвучала как: "какого фига вы сюда приперлись, нам и без вас хорошо было". Может стоит как то ее переименовать?


А мне очень понравилось название темки. Само название воспринималось с легким юмором. Я как только её увидела (темку), сразу подумала:"Опачки, вот куда мне надо". И не прогадала. Очень рада, что зашла почитать все, о чем здесь пишется.

----------


## SOSED

Во дожился!!!!!!!!!! :Grin: 
Девочки, у меня просьба.
Расскажите все о первом танце молодоженов. Музыка, как это преподносится и т.д.
(дочку мы замуж выдаем. Свадьба через неделю)
Помогите, пожалуйста!

----------


## Славина

*SOSED*, 

А чего ты в темке для новичков помощь просишь, беги в срочную помощь "Ищу, прошу, помогите" там быстрее помогут  :Aga:

----------


## SOSED

> беги в срочную помощь "Ищу, прошу, помогите" там быстрее помогут


Ага!!!!!!
Щаз все брошу и побегу!!!!!!!!
Если ЗДЕСЬ не помогут, то обойдусь.
Но ОЧЕНЬ надеюсь, что помогут.
Девочки, очень прошу всех, кого уже знаю.
Да и вообще, просто ВСЕХ!!!!!!
Ну жизнь так сложилась!

----------


## Мисс Белка

Здравствуйте! А я вот абсолютный новичок, никого здесь незнаю, у меня нет ни опыта, ни материала  :Tu:  Была бы рада общению!

----------


## Курица

> А я вот абсолютный новичок, никого здесь незнаю


НЕ правда,Белочка, меня знаешь-ты же мне в личку уже 2 письма написала, а я тебе в ответном послании посоветовала сюда зайти!!! Так что ты уже наша, Ин-Ку баторская...
Читай посты в этой темке внимательно-многих уже узнаешь. с некоторыми поближе захочешь познакомиться.
Выставляй фото (аватар),пиши в автоподписи-имя, и...будешь нам подружкой-поверь! А дальше-всё само-собой приложится.
Эх, жаль, что ты мисс... :Tu: 
Была бы МИССИС- можно было бы подумать, что это твоё фото :Grin: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/2581913.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мисс Белка

Да, Вам конечно большое спасибо за советы и рекомендации!! Я имела ввиду, что только 2-ой день на форуме  :Grin:  чайник еще тот!!! Еще бы научиться прослеживать ответы к моим сообщениям в темах  :Blink: .. Да уж Бельчонка у меня нет (((  А автоподпись это где и как??  :Blush2:

----------


## Курица

Ой, какая ты хорошенькая, Белочка!!! Умничка.  :Yes4: фото уже вставила! :Ok: 




> А автоподпись это где и как??


обо всем (и об ЭТОМ) читай тут http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...EE%F0%F3%EC%E5

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Здравствуйте! А я вот абсолютный новичок, никого здесь незнаю, у меня нет ни опыта, ни материала  Была бы рада общению!


Белочка, привет! Я тоже здесь на форуме недавно появилась, но уже появились добрые друзья. Здесь ооооооооо-чень здорово и интересно! Поброди, посмотри, почитай и сама в этом убедишься! Будет желание - пиши! Пообщаемся!

----------


## Мисс Белка

Ой, Спасибо огромное!!! Я прям ликую, что попала сюда  :Yahoo: !!!! Здесь такая теплая и приятная атмосфера!!!  :Tender:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Я прям ликую, что попала сюда !!!! Здесь такая теплая и приятная атмосфера!!!


Да и мы все рады, что ты к нам попала. :Yes4: А насчёт атмосферы...у нашего Аксакала есть подпись...*На самом деле, всё не так как кажется...* :Derisive: 
*Вообще то люди у нас хорошие, талантливые, но жуть какие эмоциональные!!!*И тебе повезло, что обратилась к Курочке -Танюше. Ну в общим, соседка,ежели что..заходи!

----------


## nina7400

> *Вообще то люди у нас хорошие, талантливые, но жуть какие эмоциональные!!!*


 Да, эмоций у вас тут много, но много позитива и помощи. :Tender:  А интересно то как тут у вас. Я все еще оглядываюсь, осматриваюсь. Все не пересмотрела еще. Пока смотрела в другом месте  - уже пригласили сюда. Спасибо!!!

----------


## Курица

> А интересно то как тут у вас.


 :Yes4: 




> Я все еще оглядываюсь, осматриваюсь. Все не пересмотрела еще.


Нин, а чем дальше в лес - тем больше дров!!!

Не стесняйся тут спрашивать, если что-то непонятно или что-то надо найти- поможем, укажем и пошлём :Grin: 

Постарайся вставить аватарку, и мы сможем смотреть друг другу в глаза. А они, как говорят -зеркало души...

----------


## Cvetok-030303

Ой как классно...вот и еще яичко появилось у "мамочки - Курочки" это я!!!!!Очень хочу у Вас набраться опыта и профессионализма!!!!

----------


## Славина

> вот и еще *яичко* появилось у "мамочки - Курочки" это я


 :Smile3:  лучше уже *цыплёночек*  :Derisive:

----------


## Курица

> еще яичко появилось у "мамочки - Курочки" это я!





> лучше уже цыплёночек


[IMG]http://*********ru/2614789.gif[/IMG] 
и ХТО это тут маму-Курицу добрым словом вспоминает??? :Grin:

----------


## Славина

> и ХТО это тут маму-Курицу добрым словом вспоминает


 :Blush2:   :Grin:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> хочу у Вас набраться опыта и профессионализма!!!!


Привет Адыгеи и славному городу Майкопу!!!Как тебя родные величают -Светой? Опыт он сын ошибок трудных...поэтому напиши имя и фото выстави, а то как то не удобно общаться .А профессионализм, его нарабатывать надо...если есть вопросы, заходи!

----------


## ОльгаЛюбивая

Татьяна, добрый день! Встречайте новеньких! И действительно, без мамы-курицы - никуда! Шаг вправо, шаг влево...... Как можно быстрее освоиться с выбором тем и т.д. В разделе "Свадьба - 2" я писала короткие сообщения, пробовала написать в другой теме, что-то не получилось. Как быстрее разобраться? Буду очень благодарна.

----------


## Курица

> Татьяна, добрый день!


Здравствуйте,Ольга.



> Как можно быстрее освоиться с выбором тем и т.д.


Полистайте ПОКА страницы в Ин-Ку баторе, почитайте-попишите, чтоб вполне освоиться. Это не значит, что вам закрыта дорога куда-то в другие разделы, нет. Это просто поможет увидет, "ху ис ху", как и о чем люди пишут, а также увеличит число сообщений, результативные из которых учитываются при "открытии" нужных для вас тем, у которых ПОКА стоит гриф "личное"...

----------


## Анна Рябова

Здраствуйте!!! как у вас здесь "тепленько",так можно быстро вылупиться)))Мама-Курочка,вы принимаете еще одно яйцо с республики Адыгея? Пока все понятно,вопросов нет,обживаемся)))

----------


## Оля-Матрёшка

Здравствуйте-здравствуйте!!!
Название темы "Только вас нам и не хватало..." - как нельзя точно отражает сущность этой самой темы ))) 
Ведь каждый из нас - это человек со своими личными взглядами, убеждениями и т.д. и т.п., и каждый из нас обязательно привнесет что-то новое и нужное для всего сообщества... Мы, новички (по статусу, а возможно по опыту), в таких теплых объятиях Мамы-Курочки, под чутким руководством более опытных сотоварищей, будем обязательно стараться, учиться и развиваться  :Smile3: !!!

----------


## шТРАУХаННА

Здравствуйте, Татьяна. Уже не впервый раз обращаюсь к Вам за помощью. Обожаю Ваш сайт - как начинаю просматривать записи - уже не остается времени на общение и диалоги - столько информации. Но все-таки не особо у меня получается пользоваться поисковиком и пр. - вот и сейчас, есть необходимость, люди просят  "снятие фаты" - никогда не делала - как сделать красиво - не знаю. Уверенна, что это обсуждалось - страницы листаю - не нахожу!!!!Хелп ми, плиз!!!!

----------


## Запятая

Ну вот- "лицо"-аватар, у меня уже есть, можно общаться.
Значит Вам меня не хватало? Тогда вот она я! Меня зовут Анной, я живу в Пензенской области. Праздники веду не очень давно, крылышки у меня еще махонькие, голосок тоненький, поэтому есть большое желание учиться. Обещаюсь быть прилежным учеником, и свое "пи-пи-пи" где надо вставлять. Надеюсь и для меня место в лукошке найдется.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*шТРАУХаННА*, 
Танюш, извини, но увидела это сообщение...
Если на форуме не находите идите в большой МИР... :Aga: 
вот прям за пару секунд...и пожалуйте ВАМ
http://www.youtube.com/results?searc...84%D0%B0%D1%82

Называется...смотри и выбирай на свой вкус

----------


## Кусик

Добрый вечер всем жителям прекрасного, интересного форума.Название этой темы мне понравилось,я поняла что вот тут меня как раз и не хватает!!! :Grin: я человек очень веселый, общительный, мне очень редко бывает грустно, я оптимист!!!!в любом случае говорю: отрицательный результат- тоже результат! если сложная свадьба- значит это урок! нужно продолжать работать!!!но как и любой девушке( как приятно писать это слово, ведь уже ....) очень хочется тепла и радости, я думаю, верней уже уверенна, что именно тут меня поймут и обогреют своей любовью и теплотой.хочу под ваше теплое крылышко Мама-курочка!!!!хочу научиться дарить людям праздник!

----------


## Курица

> хочу под ваше теплое крылышко Мама-курочка!!!!хочу научиться дарить людям праздник!


Считай, что ты зачислена на 1 курс Университета Праздничных Затей,Викусик!!! :Derisive:

----------


## Кусик

спасбо, ура! ура! ура!!!! :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## лёля70

Привет из Красноярска! Здравствуйте! Может и я Вам пригожусь, Вы то мне уж точно:)))

----------


## Оля Стар

> Считай, что ты зачислена на 1 курс Университета Праздничных Затей,Викусик!!!


   Класс!!!И я тоже хочу :Blush2: 
   Мамочка,  курочка, Татьяна, если и меня принимаете на 1 курс, то на правах первокурсницы хочу спросить о конкурсе , где разрезают галстук...У меня в сентябре свадьба 20 чел, а программу хотят на все 6 часов, вот и хочу взять с собой много застольных, игр с реквизитом. Заранее спасибо за ответ :flower:

----------


## Курица

> очу спросить о конкурсе , где разрезают галстук...


Оля, ты зачислена. И с этим вопросом иди в деканат-к профессорам.
Это тут
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...63#post4110063 
там так прямо и скажешь, здрасьььте, профессора, Курочка меня ... :Derisive: послала, мол, выручайте...
(П.ч. я технологию художественной резки галстуков как -то пропустила-не отложилась она у меня в памяти...наверное, прогуляла я эту темку,,, :Meeting:

----------


## Запятая

Ну вот, я вернулась из отпуска, и к вам вернулась, а т.к. не было меня долго, да и не привыкнуть ко мне еще не успели, то снова "ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ". Пошла осваивать форум, только он такой большой- с чего начать?

----------


## Оля Стар

> Оля, ты зачислена. И с этим вопросом иди в деканат-к профессорам.
> Это тут
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...63#post4110063
> там так прямо и скажешь, здрасьььте, профессора, Курочка меня ...послала, мол, выручайте...
> (П.ч. я технологию художественной резки галстуков как -то пропустила-не отложилась она у меня в памяти...наверное, прогуляла я эту темку,,,



    УРА!!!ПОСТУПИЛА!!! :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  И сразу в деканат, аж страшно...Но с рекомендации нашей мамочки, уже бегу, пожелайте мне удачи... :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Курица

> И сразу в деканат, аж страшно...Но с рекомендации нашей мамочки, уже бегу, пожелайте мне удачи..


Оля, а еще есть возможность сразу *на сессию* поехать-ты же с Украины, тебе просто:
*"Казацкий разгуляй" в Запорожье с 21 по 25 АВГУСТА!* 

Подробней про это читать тут:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...10#post4105810

----------


## Курица

> я вернулась из отпуска, и к вам вернулась, а т.к. не было меня долго, да и не привыкнуть ко мне еще не успели, то снова "ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ". Пошла осваивать форум, только он такой большой- с чего начать?


Я думаю, начни с беседки-я ссылочку ниже дала.
Ну, и в ИН-КУ баторе почитай темку А КАК-это обязательно!!! Там все вопросы -которые у новичков возникают-освещены...

http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay....F1%E5%E4%EA%E0

----------


## Курица

*лёля70*, 
Лёля, дорогая, "слона"-то я и не приметил!!!
Сегодня в 05:18 ты писала (по Москве), а я только увидела...
Все мы друг другу нужны,это точно...
Ты располагайся, читай, пиши-спрашивай, чего где поискать...Подскажем...

----------


## Курица

> есть возможность сразу на сессию поехать-ты же с Украины, тебе просто:
> "Казацкий разгуляй" в Запорожье с 21 по 25 АВГУСТА!


У кого нет туда доступа-копирую программу:

Дорогие друзья и соотечественники! 
_ Запорожская Городская Общественная Организация "Ассоциация Мастеров Индустрии Развлечений" совместно с Интернациональным Домом Творчества in-ku.com рады пригласить Вас в честь 20-летия независимости Украины с 22.08.11г. до 25.08.11г. на праздник 

"Козацький розгуляй" 
_
 Приглашаем Вас в заповедную зону и в одно из чудес Украины – на славный остров Хортица, где Вы узнаете, кто такие настоящие вольные и гордые люди - Запорожские казаки. 
 Мы покажем на что способны их потомки, поделимся своими рецептами настоящей казацкой праздничной кухни, начиная с национальных бдюд, с колоритной музыки и танцев, с омовения в седых водах могучего Днепра, познаем быт Запорожской Сечи, заканчивая магией казаков-характерников. Вы ощутите настоящий дух украинского праздника.
 У организаторов и ведущих праздничных концертов, взрослых и детских игровых программ в кругу друзей и семьи, народных праздников и гуляний на сегодняшний день возникают новые требования к содержанию, игровому материалу, художественному оформлению, техническому оснащению всех этих мероприятий, связанных с организацией отдыха и развлечений.
 Впервые в Украине свои секреты раскроет ГУРУ нашего дела Засл. работник культуры РФ, Лауреат Международных конкурсов ведущих развлекательных программ в г. Москва, Нанси, Ментон, Авиньон (Франция) Галина Лучникова (г.Пермь) 
 Усвоить комплекс знаний, практически овладеть игровым репертуаром, средствами игрового общения, уяснить принципы игровой драматургии, научиться трансформировать игровое действо и организовывать различные игровые формы – семейные и корпоративные вечеринки, конкурсные программы, сюжетно-игровые утренники для детей и пр. вам поможет коуч-тренинг «Обыкновенное чудо-игра»

По всем вопросам обращайтесь к Надежде *ЗАМИР* , вот *ссылка на ее личку*:
http://forum.in-ku.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=136899

----------


## Холява Лариса

Привет Татьяна - Курочка!. Ну вот стала понемногу выползать на форум. Внучке уже 4 месяца и она дает нам немного отдыхать, Хотя, конечно, переоценка ценностей  с её появлением произошла... Я многое в себе и в своей работе (хотя не хочется называть это работой) пересмотрела (когда успела - не поняла).   И по сему сделала вывод - надо делать то , что мне самой нравилось делать. Но теперь  в моей жизни появился форум  и я могу делать то, что мне нравилось с лучшим качеством. Не скрою пробовала брать новое (в печатном варианте) с форума и вносить в сценарий.... простите, не идет... пробовала шлифовать... не идет.  Поняла, что натура у меня (как же мягче сказать) не покладистая. Люблю всё делать с душой. А с душой делаю только то, что сама душа мне подсказывала. Вот такой порочный круг. 
Вот пишу и думаю, сочинение какое-то получилось на тему "Как я провел лето,,, да и весну, собственно говоря".   Резюме:   Танюш, помоги мне!  Очень люблю лирические моменты, притчи, стихи, но только коротенькие, которые за душу цепляют. Знаю, что ты в этом непревзойдённый талант. Помоги страждущей. Ломаю голову над новым тостом за родителей юбилярши, которых уже нет в живых. У меня есть вариант нейтральный, есть вариант с форума ( с привязкой событий - очень хороший), но моя Наталья Евгеньевна хочет особенный лирический, в котором об ушедших можно вспомнить как о живых, чтобы все поняли насколько родители были прекрасными людьми. Ты меня просто подтолкни. Можно в личку или скайп. 

Может надо было в личке написать???  Не засорять темку???

----------


## Курица

> Ты меня просто подтолкни. Можно в личку или скайп. 
> Может надо было в личке написать???  Не засорять темку???


Ларис, ответила в личку. :Smile3:

----------


## muxlen

Танечка - Курочка, сегодня как никогда хочу к Вам под крылышко................  Завтра очень сложный день, настроение на нуле, слёзы из глаз. Я даже не могу взять себя в руки, так боюсь завтрашний день. Завтра Гавайский корпоратив. Пол часа назад позвонила певица и сказала, что заболела, а меня предупреждали с ней не связываться - подведёт.  Как бы встрехнуться, взять себя в руки, улыбнуться и провести на отлично????????  

Я даже не могу предположить с чем связана моя боязнь. Фирма знакомая (в прошлом году вела у них корпоратив они очень благодарили), сценарий готов, музыка подобрана, конкурсы приготовлены с запасом, танцовщица готова.  Все дело в том, что ни мы, ни заказчики до конца не знают в какой форме всё это пройдёт.  Во-первых это мероприятие для клиентов, а их будет от 200 - 400, весь день они съезжаются, мы их встречаем, провожаем к столу, потом они заказывают товар, загружают машины, опять пьют, отдыхают, и в 3 часа мы проводим лотерею, а потом банкет.  Вроде бы все понятно, и в то же время непонятно.  

Как пережить этот день с 8 утра до 9 вечера????  А-а-а-а-а............я спряталась, Танюша, никому не рассказывайте  где я!!!

----------


## Курица

> Танечка - Курочка, сегодня как никогда хочу к Вам под крылышко................





> Как пережить этот день с 8 утра до 9 вечера????  А-а-а-а-а............я спряталась, Танюша, никому не рассказывайте  где я!!!


Договорились!
НИ-КО-МУ!!!!! :Taunt: 
Только и ты потом. после прекрасно проведенного праздника, очень уставшая, но умиротворенно-спокойная, завтра черкни пару слов, как всё прошло...
К сожалению, только поздно весчером смогла выйти на форум-уж слишком насыщенным на события был день-сегодня мы крестили мою малышку... :Tender:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> сегодня мы крестили мою малышку..


Поздравляю,а что крёстная ты? Внучу,крестили?Или я как всегда не в теме?

----------


## KAlinchik

> Или я как всегда не в теме?


Танюш, ты пока отдыхала, мама КУрочка превратилась в бабушку:)

----------


## muxlen

> сегодня мы крестили мою малышку...


Я от всей души  поздравляю Вас с таким важным, священным днём!!!!!





> Только и ты потом. после прекрасно проведенного праздника, очень уставшая, но умиротворенно-спокойная,


Танюша!!! Я именно такая!!!  Как же Вам удаётся все знать наперёд???  
Все прошло хорошо, нет, даже (можно я нескромно) классно!!!  Завтра я обязательно в соответствуюшей темке расскажу, что получилось в Гавайской вечеринке, а что нет.
И конечно, у меня без Вас, мои дорогие, ничего бы не вышло. Спасибо!!! Спасибо!!! Спасибо!!!

----------


## Svetlana tamada

Танюша, Курочка! Ты всегда все знаешь, подскажи, где посмотреть розовую свадьбу? Спасибо!

----------


## Славина

> Танюша, Курочка! Ты всегда все знаешь, подскажи, где посмотреть розовую свадьбу?


*Света*, посмотри здесь, пожалуйста, это тема "Свадебные юбилеи"

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E1%E8%EB%E5%E8

----------


## swetik72

наверное я напишу не в тему, но напишу...читая этот форум,думаешь, какие прекрасные люди есть, когда вокруг все помешаны только на деньгах...вы молодцы!!! несёте позитив, от которого осознаёшь, что не всё потеряно, что жизнь прекрасна и мы нужны друг другу!!!Спасибо!!!

----------


## вера денисенко

спасибо,за нужный пост...очень приятно,что есть люди которым не безразличны, те кто делает "первые шаги" на этом замечательном форуме))))

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> когда вокруг все помешаны только на деньгах...вы молодцы!!!


Конечно молодцы,мы за удовольствие ещё и деньги (большие)получаем!!!



> где посмотреть розовую свадьбу?


Стукнись к Манечке,она супер!На идеи и вообще..

----------


## Татка Натка

Психологические проблемы, говорите, можно обсуждать? Есть такая... Грустно, что не всюду пока пускают, хотя оправданность этого шага сознаю вполне! Мадам Сижу уже квадратная, не могу неделю отлипнуть... В наработках нас (чайников) только до 60 страницы добралась.... Очень хочется полноправно влиться!

----------


## энн

здравствуйте! скажите, сколько длится испытательный срок? Как просмотреть все форумы, какие хочу? пытаюсь отправить сообщение, а мне: "У Вас недостаточно прав...!" Помогите, пожалуйста!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> скажите, сколько длится испытательный срок? Как просмотреть все форумы, какие хочу?


Насколько я знаю (если за год ничего не изменилось),  испытательный срок - 30 дней и 30 сообщений. Терпите... А пока - знакомьтесь и активно общайтесь в открытых разделах, например, в беседке. Удачи!  :Victory:

----------


## Михина Елена

Спасибо большое Татьяне -Курице, и всем сторожилам форума, за теплый прием нас новичков!!!
За поддерку, и совет, за помощь, за участие в нашем творческом становлении и профессиональном росте!!! Огромная благодарноть и признательность за вашу работу. Ведь это действительно работа, а по русски сказать - геморой с нами новичками. Тому покажи, тому расскажи, этому объясни, этого поддержи. Искренне желаю вам очень очень очень благодарных клиетов. Ведь, все что мы делаем возвращается к нам сторицей.

----------


## Суперстар

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## макушка

Здравствуйте Татьяна!!!Примете еще одну ученицу,тем более у меня и ник-кличка школьных времен.А так я Валерия,но как услышу "макушка",так прям и хочется к доске,или под крылышко.А так как много жила в деревне-так и вижу,как мама курочка опекает свои желтенькие комочки.Вокруг писк,суета и вдруг ее степенноет ко-ко-ко.И все сразу угомонились...Так и у вас под крылышком-сразу согрелась и запищала!!!

----------


## Стодрузей

Приветик! На форуме новичок, ещё не освоилась! Но по жизни уже стажист в нашем деле! ООООчень много знакомых и родных лиц! Спасибо Окрыленной, :flower:  что пригласила. Атмосфера теплая, а чего ещё инкубатору нужно?

----------


## Снежная Бела

Доброго времени суток :Yes4: ! Я не волшебник и даже ещё не учусь, а собираюсь учиться,  но этот форум, а особенно Курочка...такие замечательные! Форум, тем, что здесь столько идей, стлько творческих людей, я вчера весь день читала-читала, где-то смеялась, где-то переживала, где-то негодовала. А к Курочке действительно хочется прижаться под крылышко ))), она всех принимает, как мама ))). Очень рада знакомству и надеюсь на прекрасное общение :)

----------


## Gule4ka

Добрый вечер! Я тоже новичок. Рада что нашла такое сокровище! Преклоняюсь перед талантом профессионалов,  Но робею очень. Пытаюсь разобраться, но глаза разбегаются!!! А зашла в эту тему - и поняла, что не все так страшно, как кажется на первый взгляд. И из-под крылышка уже не так страшно выглядывать на необъятные просторы форума. Очень надеюсь, что приживусь.

----------


## Курица

*макушка*, 
*Стодрузей*, 
*Снежная Бела*, 
*Gule4ka*, 
здравствуйте,девчонки!наконец-то вы у нас прописались! :Vishenka 05:  Только ВАС нам и не хватало!! :Vishenka 04: 

Я извиняюсь за двухнедельное отсутствие, но за год пёрышки так запылились, что пришлось их сдать в химчистку. А самая ближайшая, из тех, что мне подходит, была за 2 с половиной тысячи км от моего северо-западного городка, аж в Раю ("Если есть на свете рай, это-Краснодарский край), в Геленджикской бухте...
Но зато теперь я с новыми силами готова в бой...
Но даже в море я, как Демосфен,не забывала о праздниках, и оттачивала своё ораторское ( от глагола "ОРАТЬ", как вы понимаете   :Grin: ) мастерство, смотрите - с камнем вместо микрофона, с гидромассажем самой главной, пятой, точки, с принятием солнечных ванн совместив произнесение скороговорок на морскую(а какую же ещё? в море-то развалившись всем своим телом, белым, рыхлым и рассыпчатым :Girl Blum2: )
А вам слабо? Семь раз подряд...да с убыстрением ритма...да чётко...
_Баркас приехал в порт Мадрас.
Матрос принёс на борт матрас.
В порту Мадрас матрас матроса
Порвали в драке альбатросы._

[IMG]http://*********org/2331125.jpg[/IMG] 



> Очень надеюсь, что приживусь.


Гулечка, стопроцентно-приживёшься! Попомнишь моё слово!!! :Ok:

----------


## макушка

Спасибо мама Курочка,за теплый прием!Скороговорку попробовала,а в купе с фото-и вот я улыбаюсь до ушей,и чувствую море!!!Эх,а вот бы щас,да на баркас,да на мартрас и в порт Мадрас.Совсем размечталась...

----------


## Курица

> Эх,а вот бы щас,да на баркас,да на мартрас и в порт Мадрас.Совсем размечталась...


Лер, одно составляющее забыла -для полноты оЧУЧЕний :Taunt: - МАТРОСА лет этак...не старше 40 :Vah: 
спортивного телосложения, и чтоб было видно, как играют бицепсы-трицепсы сквозь тельняшку...Думаю, тогда и альбатросы бы на матрац не польстились :Yahoo:

----------


## Gule4ka

> Гулечка, стопроцентно-приживёшься! Попомнишь моё слово!!!


Ой, спасибо, мама Курочка!!!!! После столь теплого приема есть стимул стараться вдвойне! 
Скороговорка замечательная. Обязательно возьму на вооружение. Да-а! На море бы не помешало. Следующим летом тоже планирую поехать на море. После наших степей (которые я тоже люблю) и суховеев (которые - не очень) хочется бархатного климата и мягкого моря! :Ok:

----------


## Снежная Бела

> ("Если есть на свете рай, это-Краснодарский край), в Геленджикской бухте...


 Ой, Курочка, да мы рядышком почти отдыхали! :Smile3:  Только-только вернулись с дочей из Анапы, но больше всего нам в Утрише понравилось, такая там красотишша!



> Но даже в море я, как Демосфен,не забывала о праздниках, и оттачивала своё ораторское ( от глагола "ОРАТЬ", как вы понимаете ) мастерство


Вот что значит профессионал :)))))
Про Мадрасы, баркасы и прочие маракасы обещаю поупражняться в следующем году на морском бережку. :Yes4:

----------


## Princess_N

Здравствуйте, Танечка-Курочка :flower: !
Можно и я заберусь к Вам под крылышко и буду потихоньку выглядывать-обживаться. Прочитала всю-всю Вашу тему (нет, ну, честно), какая же Вы милая и обаятельная. Спасибо Вам огромное за гостеприимство, за то, что готовы всех подогреть-обобрать (ну, в смысле обогреть-подобрать :Grin: ) . Пишу сейчас на таком энтузазизме, проведя свое самое первое в жизни мероприятие!!! А до этого только "копала", переваривала и боялась писать (да как-то и нечего было). Очень надеюсь, что я понравилась своему будущему (скрестив пальцы) работодателю и отныне буду носить гордое звание "культорганизатор". Мамочка-Курочка, пожелайте мне удачи и подержите за меня кулочки, очень хочу получить эту должность в этой организации! Пасиб! :Thank You2:

----------


## Курица

> Мамочка-Курочка, пожелайте мне удачи и подержите за меня кулочки, очень хочу получить эту должность в этой организации! Пасиб!


Наташ, только что уже почитала твой пост в темке КТО МЫ и от души порадовалась, что приятный собеседник из новеньких (я -как филолог-по стилю письма и по количеству ошибок/описок сразу свой первый вывод о форумчанине делаю,и ошибаюсь нечасто,поверьте :Grin: ) решил, закончив геолого-разведочные курсы с отличием, выйти на поверхность.
С чем я тебя и поздравляю!!! :Aga:

----------


## Ладушка Холи

С Днем музыки!









Что с музыкой сравнится по звучанью? 
Шум леса? Пенье соловья? 
Грозы раскаты? Ручейка журчанье? 
Сравнения найти не в силах я.
Но всякий раз, когда в душе смятенье, - 
Любовь иль грусть, веселье иль печаль. 
В любом природой данном настроении 
Вдруг начинает музыка звучать
В душе; звучит на струнах подсознанья, 
Гремит в литавры и в цимбалы бьет, - 
Передавая радость иль страданье – 
Сама душа, казалось бы, поет!
Всем праздники нужны нам, вне сомнения! 
И вот день – Музыки, и в праздник пожелать 
Хочу вам, музыканты, Вдохновения! 
И снова, снова, снова — Музыку играть
 Дорогие коллеги !!! С праздником!!!

----------


## Princess_N

> я -как филолог


И я из них, в смысле из нас :Grin: . У нас на Украине отмечают День учителя. С праздником, коллеги! :flower: 
Курочка, спасибо за прием!

----------


## танкстеп

> по количеству ошибок/описок


Это моя проблема и не знаю как с этим бороться. вроде бы училась не плохо, на вступительных экзаменах в университет устно и письменно русский язык сдала на отлично. Нов голове именно это не задерживается. Может подскажите, что делать?(вместе с сыном стараюсь все заново проходить, но он только в 5 классе.)

----------


## Princess_N

> Может подскажите, что делать?(вместе с сыном стараюсь все заново проходить, но он только в 5 классе.)


Татьяна, все мы учимся в школе вместе с детьми, и это замечательно и правильно, и полезно. А еще очень полезно чтение русской классики (Толстой, Достоевский, Пушкин, Тургенев, Островский - в общем, все что угодно из "золотого" и "серебряного" веков). И писать побольше: сценарии, диктанты и самодиктанты, изложения. Все это развивает зрительную память и языковое чутьё.

----------


## танкстеп

> чтение русской классики


Спасибо за свет! Я читаю только когда есть свободное время, к сожалению, его очень мало. А вот насчет диктантов и сочинений, наверное возьму вооружение. Сначала диктую я сыну, потом он мне. Ему точно понравится мне диктовать и меня проверять.

----------


## ирена74

Здравствуйте, здравствуйте всем! Случайно попала сюда, но, присмотревшись, решила, что отсюда я никуда не уйду! Здесь хорошо, комфортно и о-очень познавательно (век живи-век учись). Мне нравится учиться. По"географии" посмотрела...оказалось, что я одна со Смоленщины (или просмотрела кого-то?) Зовут меня Ирина. Всю сознательную (взрослую) жизнь работаю с детьми. Со взрослыми - реже. Но последнее время несколько заказов для "больших". И вот тут мне такая подмога в виде вас! Свои наработки + подсмотрела что на форуме и...ВСЕ ЗДОРОВО получилось (честно, сама не ожидала такой реакции). Огромнейшее спасибо за ваше неравнодушие, праздник в душе, солнечный оптимизм!!! Во, понаписала...хотела что-то особенно душевное...

----------


## Люсьен2011

Добрый день. Танюша спасибо за поддержку. А в плане регистрации- это мне муж  удружил. Так как я с компом не дружу-попросила его меня зарегистрировать. он не отказал ,но ввёл своё имя. Вот такие чудеса. А зовут меня Людмила,проживаю в свердловской области,работаю мед.сестрой  (вот и сценка отсюда вытекает). Дети выросли,свободного времени стало много вот и решила попробовать себя в роли ведущей (притягивает меня – дарить людям праздник, а когда вижу ,что всем пондравилось – просто счастлива). Несколько месяцев просидела  в инете пока попала на ваш форум.Честно сказать не ожидала,что есть люди  которые без корыстно делятся своими творениями(да такими классными).  Я очень всем благодарна .Так хочется со всеми вами подружиться и учиться, учиться у вас.

----------


## Курица

> Добрый день. Танюша спасибо за поддержку


Люд, а тебе спасибо, что в темку пришла, как я тебе и посоветовала! :Yes4: 
Вот, видишь: многое сразу стало понятным:
 - и про ник ("Ай да муж твой! Ай да сукин сын!!!!" Незримо с тобой всегда. даже на этом "Форуме ночных фей", как называет наш дом Лены-*Кеши* муженёк :Vah: )
- и про стиль сценки про анализы (вопрос-то, оказывается, в профессиональном подходе...а мы-то думали,девы! :Blink:  Оказывается - СВОЙ народ, медсестры, прикалывались (я об ЭТОМ конкурсе, кто не понял 



> Подойдёт для проведения в кругу близких. Нужна мед. Одежда,4-прбирки,палочка
> (исследование проводим вместе с гостями:полощем горло,нюхаем,пробуем на вкус,мажем на кус. колбасы и т. д.)
> Вот этой молодой дамой перед юбилеем были сданы очень серьёзные анализы. Они с супругом хотели узнать-каково же здоровье юбилярши?
> Анализ мочи(сок жёлтого цвета)
> Прозрачная жидкость имеет запах ананасов. Белок не обнаружен,соль ниже нормы. Характер не вредный,т.к ничего не выпало в осадок. Здоровье у молодой дамы богатырское- соответствует её возрасту.


Поклевали Люду за него в "Собственных наработках"...но она молодец. Поняла, как медик, что это прививка такая - укололи, переболела-выработался иммунитет. или антитела, или что там ещё...я в медицине, как свинья в апельсинах... :Taunt: 



> Дети выросли,свободного времени стало много


 :Taunt:  Неа. Знаешь,Люд...не хочу тебя расстраивать...но скоро у тебя его не будет. Вот если выдержишь "прописку" :Girl Blum2:  и подсядешь на форум, то муж тебя пинками в постель загонять будет -вспомнишь моё слово! Правда, девчонки?!



> Честно сказать не ожидала,что есть люди  которые без корыстно делятся своими творениями(да такими классными)


(скромно, голосом Матроскина) "А мы еще и вышивать умеем" (см. темку Ноти о "Швейных хитростях" и массу других).

Вобщем, Люд, доброго тебе утра в *НАШЕМ* Доме!И долгих лет жизни в нём!

Ещё бы аватарочку вставить-цены б тебе не было. 
Хотя я тебя,*Людк*,  уже свизуализировала. Знаешь, как? Смотри :Grin: 
[IMG]http://*********su/502457.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Долька лимона

> Поклевали Люду за него в "Собственных наработках"...


дааа...и я первая начала...подумала: "парень явно ошибся!!!" 
А тут оказывается совсем не парень...




> А в плане регистрации- это мне муж  удружил.


А оказалось, что скрывается под таким именем очень приятная и милая 




> Людмила,проживаю в свердловской области


а за коментарий, Людмила, не обижайся...не знали же что это в СВОЕЙ компании МЕДИКОВ так шутили..  :Grin: 
Вот, написала, что




> работаю мед.сестрой  (вот и сценка отсюда вытекает)


И всё стало на свои места. :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4: 
Добро пожаловать!!!!!  :Yes4:

----------


## Славина

> подсядешь на форум, то муж тебя пинками в постель загонять будет -вспомнишь моё слово! Правда, девчонки?!


Совершенно верно!  :Yes4: 

И не только мужья, у некоторых жёны с тапками у головы стоят  :Taunt: 




> Хотя я тебя,Людк, уже свизуализировала. Знаешь, как? Смотри


*Танюш*,  :Ok:   :Grin:

----------


## PAN

*Александр2011*, 
Люда, заменить ник технически возможно и вовсе не сложно...
Иди вот в эту тему ... http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...47#post4169647
И попроси администратора поменять ник на любой, тобой указанный...
Только для начала проверь - вдруг он уже занят...
Проверить можно здесь...  http://forum.in-ku.com/memberlist.php там есть функция - поиск пользователей...

----------


## Люсьен2011

Добрый  вечер.какие вы все тут интересные,с юморком.  как было приятно читать всё написанное в мой адрес. Тронуло до слезинки. И правельно говорят всё что не делается всё к лучшему.  Я очень неуверенно чувствовала себя на этом форуме, было ощущение что я чужая –просто пришла похалявничать(дейсвительно чувствовала себя воровкой чужих идей).  Всё потому что нет опыта-удивить вас нечем.  Спасибо за то что приняли меня в свой коллектив . Я рада что у меня стооолько   друзей .

----------


## PAN

> Я рада


Тогда бегом фотку на аватар, еще как минимум 15 сообщений на форум, поменять таки ник - и настанет совсем другая жизнь... :Grin:

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане. Меня зовут Наталья, мне 27 лет, но уже 5 лет я работаю в районном доме культуры села Казачинского Красноярского края, сначала по молодежи, а теперь худ руком. Сайт Ин-ку для меня настоящая находка! Я от всй души хочу сказать СПАСИБО ОРГАНИЗАТОРАМ ЭТОГО САЙТА! Натыкалась я на него много раз в поисках сценариев, а однажды задержалась. Здесь столько интересного! Много полезного и поучительного. А поскольку мне приходиться вести почти все - для меня просто необходимо работать со всеми вами! Всегда буду рада помочь тому, кто обратиться и поделиться своим опытом! Как замечательно, что можно почти в рельном времени пообщаться сразу с несколькими профессионалами и мастерами своей работы. Еще раз - СПАСИБОЧКИ!!!! 
Ну вот, как то так! А теперь вопросы - скажите плиз  - как разместить фото? Как выставлять ссылку на свой материал? И как находить темы которых нет в разделах? (в поиск писать?) например тема вечеров отдыха для тех кому за 30 ... у нас многолетняя практика проведения этой формы и идеи просто иссякли. Может кто нибудь может помочь, буду очень признательна!
Ну, вот, вроде все! И в заключении  хотелось бы сказать - улыбайтесь чаще! Чтоб, проходящий мимо, человек, с плохим настроением - посмотрел на вас и улыбнулся!

----------


## PAN

> как разместить фото?


Свое фото на аватар - на главной странице форума в правом верхнем углу - Кабинет... Войти...
Вошли - слева колонка меню... раздел "Мои настройки", пункт - "изменить аватар"

Заранее заготовьте фото в уменьшенном размере...

============

Если просто разместить фото - это сюда: http://*********ru/
выбрать фото с компьютера, установит размер (рекомендую 800х600)...
Загрузить, скопировать третью сверху ссылку - и вставить в сообщение на форум...

Удачи...

----------


## Курица

> А теперь вопросы - скажите плиз - как разместить фото? Как выставлять ссылку на свой материал? И как находить темы которых нет в разделах? (в поиск писать?)


*Наташ*, представляешь, у нас об этом целая темка есть-А КАК...? называется, не ты первая ищешь ответы на подобные вопросы!
И  тут же -в Инкубаторе-найдешь ее по оглавлению, или кинуть ссылочку?

----------


## Kescha

*Барановская Наталья*, добро пожаловать в нашу дружную семью. :Smile3: 
проходи и распологайся.




> у нас об этом целая темка есть-А КАК...?


 знакомство с форумом , в своё время , я начинала именно 
с этой темки. у меня ,как и у всех, было куча вопросов.
и ответы на них я нашла в этой темке.

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...-форуме



*Барановская Наталья*, вперёд и с песней...не боись -прорвёмся!!! :Derisive:

----------


## Активистк@

Здравствуйте все)))) искала информацию в интернете, случайно попала на этот форум и теперь уже не могу с ним расстаться, столько полезной, нужной и интересной информации!  у меня здесь, наверное самый небогатый опыт (но я над этим работаю!!!).  Училась я на технолога, сейчас - на эколога, а вот работаю всегда с детьми))) первый опыт - вожатая, воспитатель в лагере, сейчас актёр и аниматор в агентствах.  мне ооочень нравится рабоать с детьми, придумывать для них что-то новое, необычное, и этот форум для меня просто клад! теперь каждый день читаю)) надеюсь и сама буду полезна кому-то, вот только освоюсь тут немножко))) спасибо всем)))

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Свое фото на аватар - на главной странице форума в правом верхнем углу - Кабинет... Войти...
> Вошли - слева колонка меню... раздел "Мои настройки", пункт - "изменить аватар"
> 
> Заранее заготовьте фото в уменьшенном размере...
> 
> ============
> 
> Если просто разместить фото - это сюда: http://*********ru/
> выбрать фото с компьютера, установит размер (рекомендую 800х600)...
> ...


А вставить в сообщение на форум - это где? Не нашла!

----------


## Нинка-зажигалка

Оказывается ИН-КУ самый популярный форум среди ведущих. Зарегистрировалась где-то пол года назад, но меня просто БЕСИЛО, что куда-то нет доступа и постоянно мне отказывают войти туда, куда я хочу больше всего! А сейчас я настолько влилась за эту неделю! Блин, а правда сайт-то классненький! Я с вами! :Ok:

----------


## Нинка-зажигалка

Ура!!!!Я только что из новичка в ПОЛЬЗОВАТЕЛЯ превратилась!!!!!!...Не, ну правда рада до безумия! :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Курица

> Оказывается ИН-КУ самый популярный форум среди ведущих. Зарегистрировалась где-то пол года назад, но меня просто БЕСИЛО, что куда-то нет доступа и постоянно мне отказывают войти туда, куда я хочу больше всего! А сейчас я настолько влилась за эту неделю! Блин, а правда сайт-то классненький!


Ой, 
*Нинка-зажигалка*, 
говори (=пиши), говори ещё на эту тему :Yahoo: ...КААААААААААААК приятно слышать!!! Популярный, классненький :Ok: 




> только что из новичка в ПОЛЬЗОВАТЕЛЯ превратилась!!!!!!...Не, ну правда рада *до безумия*!


"*Безумству* храбрых поём мы славу!"
М.Горький

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Молодец, что, переборов своё "бесит!!!!", не ушла со странцц сайта. Вот тебе и награда



> из новичка в ПОЛЬЗОВАТЕЛЯ превратилась

----------


## Я_Аня

Доброго времени суток! Спасибо, за создание темы! Зашла, хожу, брожу, не знаю куда обратиться, что б не прогнали :Blush2:  Скажу честно, читая первый пост Кивала, еще и как))))
Направьте меня, или уж пошлите, в тему, где идет обсуждение музыкального сопровождения свадеб и торжеств. (Или здесь можно?) Хелп, хелп, хелп))))))) Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Курица

> Направьте меня, или уж пошлите, в тему, где идет обсуждение музыкального сопровождения свадеб и торжеств.


Аня, тебе тогда вот сюда 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...F2%E5%EB%E5%E9 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E-%E1%FB%EB%EE... 


пока нужно заглядывать, до месяца стажа на Форуме и до 30 результативных сообщений а уж потом- в 



> обсуждение музыкального сопровождения свадеб и торжеств


точно попадешь!
а пока (скопировала):
*Музыкальный раздел*
_Здесь помещается все, что связано с музыкальной подготовкой к мероприятиям. Обмен нотным и аудио музыкальным материалом, разрешенным авторским правом. Вход в раздел после испытательного срока._ :Tu:

----------


## Я_Аня

> Музыкальный раздел
> Здесь помещается все, что связано с музыкальной подготовкой к мероприятиям. Обмен нотным и аудио музыкальным материалом, разрешенным авторским правом. Вход в раздел после испытательного срока.


Спасибо большое! Я никуда не тороплюсь, испытывайте)))))) :Yahoo: 
Ссылками воспользуюсь, спасибо! :Smile3:

----------


## Нинка-зажигалка

> "Безумству храбрых поём мы славу!"
> М.Горький


Спасибо, на добром слове! А и правда очень внимательная ко всем! :Tender:

----------


## Курица

> очень внимательная ко всем


Стараюсь соответствовать нику,Нин! Особенно тут, в Ин-Ку баторе! :Blush2: 

Можно спрошу? На аве - такая красавица-дама вамп, немного агрессивная, "прущая напролом"(ИМХО-моё восприятие аватарки) - это Ваша визуализация чего? Собственного характера? Отношения к жизни? Или-просто-понравившаяся картинка?
Не хотелось бы уже, раз на Форуме с лета, и собственное личико открыть?  :Grin: 
Зульфия.....открой личико! (с)

----------


## Нинка-зажигалка

> -дама вамп, немного агрессивная, "прущая напролом"(ИМХО-моё восприятие аватарки) - это Ваша визуализация чего? Собственного характера? Отношения к жизни? Или-просто-понравившаяся картинка?


 :Grin:  Татьян, как замечательно охарактеризовала!!! Честно?...Полная противоположность этой картинке!!!!Напролом, конечно иду,но не такая я вамп ...да и щёчки изрядно покруглей!!! :Taunt:  Ну так получилось, что никак я- чайник не могу загрузить личную фотографию!!! пыркалась-пыркалась в итоге получилось загрузить только эту аватарку...(девчуля-то симпотичная). Сама не люблю когда не натуральное фото выкладывают. Буду сейчас разбираться. Пыталась в теме KAlinchik(семейный альбом)выставить фото семьи, зашла в руководство для новичков(Ильича), в радикал...ну как баран-ЭССА,зла на себя не хватает. 



> , раз на Форуме с лета,


На форуме-то с лета, а разглядела вас неделю назад!!!

----------


## Нинка-зажигалка

Татьян, извини за дурацкий ? А почему у меня под пользователем палочка стоит, а зелёненьким не горит? В чём принцип? :Blush2:

----------


## Матильда 1967

А у меня тоже вопрос....У кого-то из девченок видела не просто палочку,а две...и обе красные.Нажала на них и ....о боже!написано что-то типа" презираемая в своих кругах"....Это что?

----------


## Славина

> А почему у меня под пользователем палочка стоит, а зелёненьким не горит? В чём принцип?





> .У кого-то из девченок видела не просто палочку,а две...и обе красные.Нажала на них и ....о боже!написано что-то типа" презираемая в своих кругах"....Это что?


Девочки, спокойствие и только спокойствие  :Grin:  
Все эти палочки, это ваша репутация, хорошая, значит палочки зелёненькие, плохая, значит палочки красные, пока никаким цветом не горит, значит ваши сообщения ещё никак не оценили и у вас всё ещё впереди)) 
Одним словом - это оценка ваших сообщений. Это личное дело каждого, оставить отзыв, нравится или не нравится то или иное сообщение.

----------


## Нинка-зажигалка

> Девочки, спокойствие и только спокойствие  
> Все эти палочки, это ваша репутация, хорошая, значит палочки зелёненькие, плохая, значит палочки красные, пока никаким цветом не горит, значит ваши сообщения ещё никак не оценили и у вас всё ещё впереди)) 
> Одним словом - это оценка ваших сообщений. Это личное дело каждого, оставить отзыв, нравится или не нравится то или иное сообщение.


Спасибо, огромное!!Теперь буду знать!!! :Ok: 



> ,а две...и обе красные.Нажала на них и ....о боже!написано что-то типа" презираемая в своих кругах"...


Обалдеть!!! В таком случае, мне было бы стыдно и писать-то.... :Blink:

----------


## Нинка-зажигалка

> и собственное личико открыть?


Татьян, вот и моё личико :Smile3:  Оказывается нужно было фотографию просто сжать!!!Вот я ворона! Ну ничего...все когда-то такими были!!! :Yes4:

----------


## Я_Аня

> Татьян, вот и моё личико Оказывается нужно было фотографию просто сжать!!!Вот я ворона! Ну ничего...все когда-то такими были!!!


Я тоже ворона((( Не получается выложить фото, а что такое сжать?: Dntknw:

----------


## Курица

> а что такое сжать?


Пройди по ссылочке- и всё станет ясно
http://www.ostashkov.ru/foto/free/

----------


## Нинка-зажигалка

> Я тоже ворона((( Не получается выложить фото, а что такое сжать?


Да, Анют, вы пройдите по ссылке которую вам наша мама Курочка дала, там будет уменьшить и стоит цифра 800. после того как вы загрузили фото ставьте вместо 800-300 сохраняете и у вас фото сжимается автоматически(т.е. становится меньше размером. и можно загружать на аватарочку)

----------


## misslena

Здравствуйте, а я вообще человек не творческой профессии - бухгалтер (мне кажется здесь таких мало). Провожу мероприятия только для друзей (естественно безвозмездно), но похоже, что меня это  затягивает  :Smile3: . Нравится смотреть как гости веселятся и отрываются, а так же руководить этим процессом. Вот сейчас готовлю юбилей для подруги и этот форум стал для меня бесценной находкой. Сама к сожалению не обладаю даром сочинительства, зато очень многое беру с форума и переделываю под себя. 
Подскажите что такое результативное сообщение? Я так понимаю надо их 30 набрать для входа в закрытые темы?

----------


## Нинка-зажигалка

> Подскажите что такое результативное сообщение? Я так понимаю надо их 30 набрать для входа в закрытые темы?


Чтобы перейти из новичка в пользователя нужно, правильно 30 сообщений. Если честно, сама гонялась за ними!!!Старалась написать, откомментировать в интересующей темке.Я сама(конкретно) всего недельки две на сайте и меня так засосало!!!!Вы себе представить не можите!!!!За сообщениями не гонюсь, а дня три назад нельзя было на форум зайти чистка сайта была, так я раз шесть туда заглядывала....может заработал!!!Так что добро пожаловать(ха-ха-приглашения от новичка :Taunt: )

----------


## misslena

> а дня три назад нельзя было на форум зайти чистка сайта была, так я раз шесть туда заглядывала....может заработал!!!Так что добро пожаловать(ха-ха-приглашения от новичка)


Спасибо, точно, это суббота была, я сама тоже раз шесть зайти на форум пыталась :Smile3: . Сейчас вот тоже на работе поработать пытаюсь :Smile3: . Но есть уважительная причина - новогодний корпоратив тоже мне предстоит готовить :Grin:

----------


## Олесинья

Мама - Курочка. Простишь меня, что пропала на пол года. Опять столько всего навалилось не хорошего, что прям плакать на взрыд хочется. Опять пришлось забросить любимое дело. Руки ни до чего не доходили. Стыдно, честное слово, что так получается. Я столько советов у тебя просила, а сама...Эх. Сейчас опять пытаюсь все наладить. Надеюсь, на этот раз ничто мне не помешает. С Уважением пропащий Новичок.

----------


## Курица

> Мама - Курочка. Простишь меня, что пропала на пол года. Опять столько всего навалилось не хорошего, что прям плакать на взрыд хочется. Опять пришлось забросить любимое дело. Руки ни до чего не доходили. Стыдно, честное слово, что так получается. Я столько советов у тебя просила, а сама...Эх. Сейчас опять пытаюсь все наладить. Надеюсь, на этот раз ничто мне не помешает. С Уважением пропащий Новичок.


Прощу, конечно...Вед вернулась же, Блудная дочь!!! :Yes4:  И я этому очень рада, если честно,Олесь!!
А то, что навалилось, ты... :Derisive: СВАЛИ с плеч ПРОСТО БЕЗЖАЛОСТНО-раз оно нехорошее!!!



> столько всего навалилось *не хорошего*


Включи-ка песню *Мити Фомина*, да и ла-ла-кай вместе с ним:
http://files.mail.ru/SBQ7BW 

Я долго думал, кто же мы
Просто пешки на доске или игроки
Но в вечном поиске любви
Так часто падали и мир на грани войны

Припев:
*Ла-ла-ла, всё будет хорошо
Ла-ла-ла, куда бы ты не шёл
Направо – трудный бой, налево – мир пустой
Но будь самим собой и всё будет хорошо.
Ла-ла-ла, всё будет хорошо
Ла-ла-ла, куда бы ты не шёл
Направо – трудный бой, налево – мир пустой
Но будь самим собой и всё будет хорошо.*

И................не исчезай,Олесь! Всё будет хо-ро-шо!!! :Ok:

----------


## Domis

Здравствуйте,здравствуйте все!Я новичок на вашем форуме. Прочитала сообщения,аж дух захватило- какие вы все здесь дружные,приветливые. Я тоже хочу с вами подружиться. Я прочитала,что задавать можно разные вопросы,хочу спросить,а фотку свою сразу надо выставлять или должно какое-то время пройти?Заранее благодарна!

----------


## Курица

> хочу спросить,а фотку свою сразу надо выставлять или должно какое-то время пройти?


*Domis*, привет! Только тебя нам и не хватало!!!! :Taunt: 
Спрашиваешь про фотку на аватаре...а я тебя тоже спрошу-вот ты в гости пришла в первый раз-ещё никого не знаешь...но хочешь узнать, стать своей ...и-в шапочке вот такой ходишь...
[IMG]http://*********su/986726m.jpg[/IMG] 
ну, или вот так
http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/3005/...be_ba5e866c_XL 
 :Grin:  много мы о тебе узнаем?Многие из нас захотят с тобой познакомиться?

То-то...а вот если сразу "откроешь личико", расскажешь о себе (чуть-чуть, откуда, например, как зовут, чем дышишь, как на наш форум попала???)-и сразу увидишь, как люди к тебе потянутся, заведёшь знакомства, подружишься...
Поняла? Ответила я на вопрос?
Тогда ищи в своем компе САМУЮ любимую свою фотку, сжимай до нужных размеров и веса, загружай-и будем знакомиться ближе!!! :Aga:

----------


## Kescha

> что задавать можно разные вопросы


Здравствуй ,дорогая! только тебя мы и ждали! :Yahoo: 
вот видишь мы даже не знаем как зовут-величают тебя...
чтобы исправитъ это...беги срочно в темку "А КАК? Часто задаваемые вопросы на форуме ".и прямо с первых страниц ты найдёшь ответы на все твои вопросы.
эта темка для меня была(ну ,когда я ещё "желторотой" и не оперившейся была) , как
настольная книга.все первые шаги на форуме -по инструкциям и советам из этой 
темки. желаю тебе терпения ,ну и успехов.

----------


## Нинка-зажигалка

> *Domis*, привет! Только тебя нам и не хватало!!!!
> Спрашиваешь про фотку на аватаре...а я тебя тоже спрошу-вот ты в гости пришла в первый раз-ещё никого не знаешь...но хочешь узнать, стать своей ...и-в шапочке вот такой ходишь...
> [IMG]http://*********su/986726m.jpg[/IMG] 
> ну, или вот так
> http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/3005/...be_ba5e866c_XL 
>  много мы о тебе узнаем?Многие из нас захотят с тобой познакомиться?
> 
> То-то...а вот если сразу "откроешь личико", расскажешь о себе (чуть-чуть, откуда, например, как зовут, чем дышишь, как на наш форум попала???)-и сразу увидишь, как люди к тебе потянутся, заведёшь знакомства, подружишься...
> Поняла? Ответила я на вопрос?
> Тогда ищи в своем компе САМУЮ любимую свою фотку, сжимай до нужных размеров и веса, загружай-и будем знакомиться ближе!!!


Вот это ответ!!! :Ok:  Говорю честно:Татьяна-я тебя обожаю!!!! :Tender:

----------


## Domis

ссылка на изображение, размер: 272 кбайт, 576 x 768 точек

----------


## Domis

Ну вот,фото свое вставила. Конечно не ахти какое,но потом разберусь,загружу по-лучше. Хочу теперь рассказать о себе. Зовут меня Светлана,живу я в городе Орске,Оренбургской области. Работаю музыкальным руководителем в детском саду и учителем музыки в школе. У меня большой сын-Женя, ему 23 года и есть муж,зовут Сергей. На ваш форум попала случайно,искала сценарии и забрела сюда. Я зарегистрировалась,потом почитала ваши сообщения и захотелось пообщаться. Вот рассказала немножко о себе,так сказать,создала первое впечатление.

----------


## KAlinchik

*Domis*, Привет!осваивайся:)

----------


## Курица

> Ну вот,фото свое вставила.





> Зовут меня Светлана





> Работаю музыкальным руководителем в детском саду и учителем музыки в школе.


Света! Молодчина! Фото-о многом говорит! Такой открытый взгляд,такие ресничищи-супер!!! И понятно теперь, почему такой ник: раз-музрук-значит-ДОМИСоль? да???
Обживайся, и если что-стучись в личку! :Derisive:

----------


## вера денисенко

> Здравствуйте,здравствуйте все!Я новичок на вашем форуме.


очень приятно,что наш форум растёт и пополняется )))

----------


## Domis

Привет всем! Спасибо за добрые слова! А ник действительно взяла из музыки,хотела написать Домисолькин,что-то не прошло,тогда оставила просто Домis.Скоро Новый год хотела всем пожелать:В связи с приближением Нового года,
Желаю удач Вам различного рода!
Пусть Вашей они подчиняются власти,
Пусть будет Вам радость, здоровье и счастье! С Наступающим!

----------


## Domis

Привет всем! Как дела? К праздникам готовы?

----------


## Леди Икс

> живу я в городе Орске,Оренбургской области.


Светлана, привет! я тоже из Орска, правда сейчас временно живем в Домбаровском! приятно видеть землячку на форуме :)

----------


## вера денисенко

Танечка(Курочка), я хочу поздравить тебя с наступающим 2012 годом и именно в этом посте,потому что нам тебя всегда не хватает,и когда ты не заходишь в нашу флудилку,мы как цыплята ищем тебя по всему форуму,мы тебя очень и очень любим)))) Крепко тебя обнимаю и целую)))извини за флуду)))но думаю слова сказанные от души не могут быть флудом))))

----------


## Domis

Привет всем! С НОвым годом!!!!!! Всего самого хорошего,счастья,здоровья Очень рада,что встретила здесь землячку!!!!!!!


Пусть Дракончик в этот год
Много счастья принесет!
Сколько снега за окном,
Столько теплоты в ваш дом!
Сколько лампочек в гирлянде,
Столько радости во взгляде!
Сколько пузырьков в фужере,
Столько же удачи в деле!
Сколько за столом гостей,
Столько радостных вестей!
Сколько праздничных одежд,
Столько сбывшихся надежд

----------


## Domis

Что-то ни кто не заходит? Может переехали ?

----------


## Курица

> Что-то ни кто не заходит? Может переехали ?


Свет, не боись, сюда только сааааааамые новенькие заглядывают...значит-не было новичков разговорчивых... :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Domis

Все поняла!! Большое спасибо за подсказку! Будем искать общения дальше,а поболтать есть где!!!!

----------


## optimistka17

> Свет, не боись, сюда только сааааааамые новенькие заглядывают...значит-не было новичков разговорчивых...


Вот- вот Значит новички- очередные партизаны-геологи... :Derisive:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

Заранее извиняюсь! Пишу специально, что бы получить подписку в этой теме (почему я раньше об этой тебе не знал? :Smile3: )!
Татьяна - Курочка умничка, я её любя называю сестричкой! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## fiesta

Всем привет. Меня зовут Света. Не могу зайти в тему Свадьба. отправили сюда к вам. Недавно на форуме я. Как зайти туда подскажите пожалуйста кто-нибудь. Даже не знаю как личное сообщение написать,куда нажимать надо.

----------


## Люсьен2011

для начала надо просто пообщаться в доступных темах. набрать 30 сообщений и тогда все двери откроются. а если что то очень нужное и срочное пиши. форумчане народ очень отзывчивый. всегда помогут.

----------


## fiesta

*Люсьен2011*, спасибо. Просто 30 сообщений в разных темах? а личное сообщение как писать?

----------


## Люсьен2011

Отправить личное сообщение – нажать на маленький белый треугольничек рядом с ником того, кому вы хотите отправить сообщение. В открывшемся меню выберите то, что вы хотите.
 личное сообщение увидит только тот, к кому вы обращаетесь, а публичное сообщение будет доступно для просмотра всем участникам форума.

----------


## Курица

> Всем привет. Меня зовут Света. Не могу зайти в тему Свадьба. отправили сюда к вам. Недавно на форуме я.


*fiesta*  
 Регистрация: *02.04.2010*
*Сообщений: 9*



> для начала надо просто пообщаться в доступных темах. набрать 30 сообщений и тогда все двери откроются. а если что то очень нужное и срочное пиши. форумчане народ очень отзывчивый. всегда помогут.


*Люсьен2011*
Регистрация:*11.08.2011*
*Сообщений:64*

Почитала, и умилилась...
*Люсьен2011*, ты просто умничка, так держать! Иногда бывает (думаю, и у *fiesta* было именно так-наткнётся человек(ведущий ли, или просто на работе и в своей компании изредка праздники проводящий, либо просто веселый чел=душа компаниий-на наш форум, "хапнет" чего-нить :Vah: , проведет, забудет о нас, а потом... года через 2  опять - наткнётся на сайт или вспомнит, что, мол, вот там-то :Yes4:   взял на блюдечке с голубой каёмочкой пирожок с полочки, и он был вкусняшкой :Yahoo: 
...возвращается, а уже и доступа нет... :Tu: 

И вот на этом этапе и происходит _ТАИНСТВО превращения его либо в форумчанина (читай, =прихожанина), или в геолога(читай = ЗАхожанина)._

Искренне желаю тебе, *fiesta*, подружившись с *Люсьен2011*, стать у нас СВОИМ человеком!

ну сделай себе на Рождество такой подарок, а??? :Derisive:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> а личное сообщение как писать?


Личные сообщения, это когда пишешь кому то конкретно в "личку", то есть на его страницу, кроме этого человека ни кто не видит твоё сообщение, мне так же можешь написать, если нужно будет тебе получить конкретный подробный ответ на конкретный твой вопрос.
Как это делается?
Проще всего кликнуть мышкой по аваторке (прямо по фотографии) и попадаешь на страницу того человека, кому будешь адресовать вопрос.
Далее - с лева над фотографии будут располагаться разная информация:

Эх, где мои 17 лет?..

    Отправить личное сообщение
    Добавить в список игнорирования
    Найти все сообщения
    Найти все темы

(пример привожу на странице Татьяны-Курочки (наиполезнейший, позитивный, мудрый человек, с огромным чувством юмора!)
И конечно же нажимаешь на "Отправить личное сообщение".
Появляется окно для написания сообщения, как напишешь сообщение - ниже твоего сообщения будет кнопка ОТПРАВИТЬ, нажимаешь и далее по  инструкции :Grin: 
Сложностей потом увидишь нет.

p.s.
Что бы было удобно тебе так же отправлять сообщения, загрузи фото на аваторку :flower:

----------


## Domis

Всем привет! Поздравляю с Рождеством! Всего самого доброго и светлого! Примите от всей души!
§§____§§§__§______________________)
__§§§__§§__§§____________________(())
____§§__§§_§§__§§_§§____________((░░))
______§_§§§_§__§__§§___________((░░░░))
_§§§§§§§§_§_§__§__§§_§§_________((░░))
________§§§_§§_§__§§__§___________‖
_§§§§§§§§__§§§_§§_§§__§§_§§____▓▓▓▓▓▓
__________§§§§§§§_§§__§__§§____▓▓▓▓▓▓
_______§§§______§§§§§_§_§§_____▓▓▓▓▓▓
____§§§§___§§§§§___§§§§§§§_____▓▓▓▓▓▓
________§§§§____§§§§__§§§§_____▓▓▓▓▓▓
______§§§____§§§§_______§§§§_¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶
___________§§________§§§___§§_¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶
Зажглась звезда Христос родился
И мир любовью озарился!!!Пусть счастье входит в каждый дом! С прекрасным светлым рождеством!!!!

----------


## Светлая Гульнара

[quote="Люсьен2011;4257679"]для начала надо просто пообщаться в доступных темах. набрать 30 сообщений и тогда все двери откроются. а если что то очень нужное и срочное пиши. форумчане народ очень отзывчивый. всегда помогут.

Добрый день дорогие форумчане!С Рождеством Христовым всех!Хотя и праздник большой, хочется поделиться своими "страхами".Когда пыталась общаться и высказывать свое мнение, встречала нападки некоторых старейшин форума.Так в душе что-то осталось немного обидного и тогда решила, молчи, куда тебе тягаться с корифеями.Вот и сижу партизаном уже наверное год.С удовольствием читаю почти все темы, а вот общаться уже не решаюсь...отбили желание...

----------


## lestar

Всех с Рождеством. И да пребудет с вами умиротворение и покой.  Закрой глаза и слушай"

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> хочется поделиться своими "страхами".Когда пыталась общаться и высказывать свое мнение, встречала нападки некоторых старейшин форума.


Может тебе так показалось, что это нападки?
Ну возможно, кто то несколько резковато высказался, это повод спросить что не так и почему, а что посоветуете и СПАСИБО!
Ты же знаешь, что творческие люди очень темпераментные, а некоторые люди настроения, вчера были "нападки" а сегодня сама лояльность!
Тем более ты сама заметила, что:




> форумчане народ очень отзывчивый. всегда помогут.


Есть такая поговорка - глаза боятся а руки делают.
Так, что дерзай!
И хорошо, что проявляют к тебе внимания, пусть хоть в виде "нападок"! :Grin: 
Ну в крайнем случае можешь вопросы писать в личку к примеру Татьяне-курочке! Она очень позитивна и понимающая личность!
Но общаться, а главное как новичку - задавать вопросы -НАДО и ВАЖНО!

----------


## PAN

> Когда пыталась общаться и высказывать свое мнение, встречала нападки некоторых старейшин форума.


Когда я был новичком, на форуме было много лабухов, т.е. кабацких музыкантов... А у них языки острые и тормозов ваще нет...))) Первые три дня - как в пионерском лагере, нужно было доказать, что ты не чмо...))) а потом или принимали, или устраивали такую травлю, что легче было уйти навсегда...

Сейчас же форум - образец целомудрия и толерантности в нашем извращенном, матерном и визгливом рунете...
И в любом случае на каждого старейшину найдется старейшина постарше, это я тебе вполне авторитетно заявляю... :Grin:  И если кто-то действительно целенаправленно решил обидеть новичка - ухи накрутим на раз...
А для того, чтобы новичков не обижали в принципе, и чтобы объяснить им - что к чему и что почем, у нас есть даже полномочный представитель по правам новичков - Таня (Татьяна Алексеевна) Курица... как справедливо заметил Руслан... :Yes4: 

Ну и от меня пара советов... 
Если новичок ставит на аватарку нейтральную картинку - он мне мало интересен... Если ставит реальную фотографию - даже с одним сообщением я его замечу или постараюсь заметить, потому что это НАШ человек, он пришел всерьез и надолго...
Если в профиле у новичка нет никаких данных, даже не понятно - мальчик это или девочка - как мне прикажете с ним общаться???... Как обратиться, можно ли пошутить на те или иные темы??? 
Отсюда следует логичное предложение - назовитесь, расскажите - кто и откуда, покажите глаза и их окружение, поведайте - чем заняты, что интересует, не стесняйтесь ставить реальный возраст - здесь все настоящие живые люди, посмотрят на вас, сразу увидят - как в жизни - кто вы есть и зачем... Вот тогда будет полноценное общение... и наверняка появятся друзья... 
Удачи...

P.S. Наш форум отличается тем, что происходит очень много встреч в реале... Маленьки, больших, официальных и не очень...
А потому уже давно для себя придумали формулу - "Жить на форуме нужно так, чтобы не стыдно было встретиться в реальной жизни..."

----------


## Курица

> Добрый день дорогие форумчане!С Рождеством Христовым всех!Хотя и праздник большой, хочется поделиться своими "страхами".Когда пыталась общаться и высказывать свое мнение, встречала нападки некоторых старейшин форума.Так в душе что-то осталось немного обидного и тогда решила, молчи, куда тебе тягаться с корифеями.Вот и сижу партизаном уже наверное год.





> Может тебе так показалось, что это нападки?





> Есть такая поговорка - глаза боятся а руки делают.
> Так, что дерзай!
> И хорошо, что проявляют к тебе внимания, пусть хоть в виде "нападок"!


Дорогая незнакомка*kogalum*, умничка и молодчина,чио в такой замечательный праздник ты решилась написать и разкрыть свои страхи... Но смотри: хотела я к тебе по имени обратиться(а известно нам ещё от Карнеги, помнишь?Самые сладкие для человека звуки-это звуки его имени..-посмотрела подпись-нету, полкзла в Профиль в твой кабинет-нету, там даже ничего о тебе, кроме даты рождения, нет...Тогда решила от ника "плясать"...Прогуглила его, и что же?
Узнала: *Когалы́м* — город окружного подчинения в Ханты-Мансийского автономного округа Тюменской области Российской Федерации, железнодорожная станция на линии Сургут — Новый Уренгой. 
А у нас из Югры есть Любаня-Свадьба, общается, и не боится...думаю, ну наверняка ты с нею дружишь.

Опять в профиль пошла...А у тебя в профиле увидела, что и друзей-то пока нет. С ноября 2010...Ни одного...Кто же тебя так обидел и напугал?



> С удовольствием читаю почти все темы, а вот общаться уже не решаюсь...отбили желание...


Давай дружить, а? :Blush2: 
 Я тебе послала приглашение, ответь на него. 

И-не бойся...Ежели кто какое "горбатое " слово и напишет, то не бери в голову :No2: ...в бёдра бери...пышнее будут... :Yahoo:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> давно для себя придумали формулу - "Жить на форуме нужно так, чтобы не стыдно было встретиться в реальной жизни..."


Ну, просто ЗДОРОВО!


*kogalum*, 



> Если в профиле у новичка нет никаких данных, даже не понятно - мальчик это или девочка - как мне прикажете с ним общаться???... Как обратиться, можно ли пошутить на те или иные темы???


Это верно, мне было трудно писать тебе сообщение, приходилось подбирать слова и фразы, которые были бы нейтральны по половой принадлежности.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Если новичок ставит на аватарку нейтральную картинку - он мне мало интересен... Если ставит реальную фотографию - даже с одним сообщением я его замечу или постараюсь заметить, потому что это НАШ человек, он пришел всерьез и надолго...


Паш, ну тут я с тобой в корне не согласна! Это рунет, дорогой! :Meeting:  И у каждого своя причина не показывать свою фотомордочку. Лично я пришла на форум всерьёз и надолго!  :Ok:  И моих фоток в разных темах хватает. А аватар - это не обязательно фото, это отражение сущности человека, каким он хочет предстать в виртуальном мире. Тогда зачем нам ник (логин)? Пусть бы сразу все писали свои фамилию и имя над реальным фото.
Вот что в рунете написано про аватар:

*Аватар* служит достойным приложением к вымышленному имени (нику) пользователя сети и как бы дополняет его образ в глазах других пользователей.

*Аватары* могут быть самыми разнообразными, начиная с фотографий и заканчивая уникальными картинками, смысл которых порой бывает, понятен лишь самому пользователю. 
Картинки аватары могут быть изображениями животных, аватары ангелы, героев мультфильмов или гламурные аватарки, встречаются также аватары анимированные.

*При выборе аватары* нужно отдавать себе отчет в том, что это – своего рода визитная карточка, и именно по аватарке собеседник создаст о вас своё мнение, которое вам затем придется поддерживать или опровергать. Как ни крути, первое впечатление всегда самое долговременное, поэтому все же стоит стремиться к тому, чтобы аватара максимально верно отражала суть пользователя, или хотя бы не противоречила ей.

При опросе пользователей о том, как они выбирают аватары, некоторые утверждают, что они выбирают свой «виртуальный портрет», не воспринимая эту задачу слишком серьёзно, а просто ставят понравившуюся картинку. Однако большинство пользователей всё же стараются посредством аватары каким-то образом самовыразиться.

Стояла у меня одно время реальная фотка на аве. Поверь, ни к чему хорошему это не привело. И дело не в том, есть мне что скрывать или нет... Дело в том, что идиотов на свете белом, к сожалению, хватает.  :Tu:  Но хороших людей, конечно, больше!  :Victory: 




> А потому уже давно для себя придумали формулу - "Жить на форуме нужно так, чтобы не стыдно было встретиться в реальной жизни..."


Вот с этим абсолютно согласна!  :Ok:

----------


## PAN

> Паш, ну тут я с тобой в корне не согласна!


В свою очередь расскажу маленький эпизод из древнейшей истории нашего форума...
Однажды ник *Такой-то* спросил пользователя с ником *Эдакий* " - Слышь, а как тебя на самом деле зовут???"...
С этого все и началось... Оказалось, что *mazaikina07* на самом деле Марина Зайкина, что живет она в славном городе Потсдам, что под Берлином, что она профессиональный музыкант, педагог, что закончила Владимирский музпед, что до отъезда за бугор жила там, и там, и там... и т.д., и т.п...
Потом, перезнакомившись и поняв, что на том конце провода не просто вымышленные персонажи, а реальные люди, сообщество взялось за открытие лиц... Даже одно время ответственный был...)))

И что стало неизбежным итогом???
Да ничего особенного...

Просто люди, подружившись здесь, захотели встретится в реале... Ну, чтобы проверить - насколько виртуальное соответствует реальному... И встретились... :Meeting: 
Сначала четверо в Тольятти, летом 2006 года... А уже в декабре прошла первая МЕЖДУНАРОДНАЯ встреча, на которой было более 50-ти человек их нескольких стран...
Встреч было много... Не скрою - иногда человек в реале оказывается настолько отличающимся от своего виртуального, искусственно созданного образа, что дальнейшее общение оказывалось под угрозой... Но в основном - оказывалось, что человек есть как есть...
Отсюда настоящие отношения, настоящая дружба, порой настоящая любовь, свадьбы и уже есть дети...)))

С тех пор эти встречи не прекращаются...

А почему??? Да потому что мы не виртуальные персонажи, а реальные люди... :Grin: 
Ко мне, в наш гостеприимный Нижний, совершенно просто так, без всяких семинаров и курсов повышения, чисто в гости, приезжали форумчане из Рязани, Самары, Махачкалы...!!!, НОВОСИБИРСКА...!!! И будут ещё, уверен...
Я знаю, что в случае необходимости могу проложить маршрут в любом направлении - и везде примут как родного...
И уже не раз убеждался в этом...

Соглашусь, что у некоторых есть резон скрывать лицо... наверное...
Но тогда нужно осознавать, что для большинства он навсегда остается *персонажем*, со всеми вытекающими последствиями... :Tongue:

----------


## Елена Ширшина

Я почти год сидела в геологах, читала, радоволась, что на такой кландайк напала. А сейчас думаю, сколько же я за тот  год потеряла!!!!!! Потому что сейчас для меня главное - общение, мои друзья на форуме!!! А помощь - она приходить уже моментально!!! Ребята, просто общайтесь, высказывайте своё мнение, делитесь радостью и тревогами!!!! Вы приобретёте гораздо больше, чем в закрытых разделах!!! Вы приобретёте ДРУЗЕЙ!!!!!

----------


## Domis

Привет. всем! Я тоже 2 месяца в геологах была. Потом решила написать,как да что делать. как на форум попасть. Прочитала некоторые сообщения,так интересно стало. Я даже подумала,так свои же люди и мыслят как я. Почему с ними не познакомиться. И вот теперь ни сколько не жалею,а каждый день просматриваю сообщения.Всех с праздником! С Рождеством!!!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Просто люди, подружившись здесь, захотели встретится в реале... Ну, чтобы проверить - насколько виртуальное соответствует реальному... И встретились...


Так это отлично!  :Yahoo:  Но согласись, на это никак не влияет, реальное фото у пользователя на авке или картинка! :Meeting:  Главное - предварительное общение и желание встретиться!

Меня всегда интересовала тема реальных встреч, и я с удовольствием смотрела фотоотчёты и видео. Очень мне запомнился малюсенький видеофрагмент, как ты впервые встретился с Сашей-Соседом... :Grin:  Не помню только, в аэропорту это было или на вокзале... Но так, кратко, ёмко, по-мужски!  :Ok: 



> С тех пор эти встречи не прекращаются...
> А почему??? Да потому что мы не виртуальные персонажи, а реальные люди...


 Иногда челочек-загадка с выдуманным аватаром оказывается намного интереснее и душевнее, чем обыкновенный пользователь с реальным фото. И с ним хочется общаться и встречаться.
Если не веришь, я тебе докажу на своём примере:
я встречалась 4 раза за один только прошедший год с разными пользователями нашего форума, предварительно подружившись с ними. Не у всех из них стояли на авке реальные фото, у двоих - картинки, а у одной - вообще не было и нет до сих пор никакой авки, только ник. И тем не менее, люди все замечательные, и в жизни, и в виртуале! Они фанаты нашего форума, многие их знают и любят, независимо от того, что у них изображено на аве. 

Первая встреча состоялась ровно год назад, благодаря нашей милой Танечке-Курочке. Вот здесь пару фоток с нашей встречи. Отчёт о следующих двух встречах выкладывался в беседке, поэтому трудно найти. А вот отчёт о нашей последней встрече в Питере в теме: "Встречи форумчан и все, что с этим связано" могу показать, кому интересно. 
ЗДЕСЬ несколько постов и ЗДЕСЬ - продолжение.




> Ребята, просто общайтесь, высказывайте своё мнение, делитесь радостью и тревогами!!!! Вы приобретёте гораздо больше, чем в закрытых разделах!!! Вы приобретёте ДРУЗЕЙ!!!!!


Это точно! Леночка, Вы абсолютно правы!  :Aga: 

Простите, геологи, ну я вас совсем не понимаю!  :Fz:  Видимо, потому что никогда им не была! Но и не осуждаю. У каждого своя причина молчать. Лично я пришла на форум только за общением с коллегами и единомышленниками. Правда, сейчас уже начинаю потихонечку и материал кое-какой с форума брать, и сама делиться. :Blush2:  Но считаю, что это всё - второстепенное. Главное - диалог, общение, дружба!  :br: 
Всем удачи и весёлого Рождества! Клянусь, своим постом не хотела никого обидеть и задеть.

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> Но и не осуждаю. У каждого своя причина молчать


Я живу далеко и до знакомства с форумом считала, что очень даже прилично работаю. но когда стала читать посты наших сторожилов, то даже рот открыть боялась, и не потому, что сказать было нечего, а потому. что оболдела от того, что работать можно и нужно по-другому, увидела свою работу со стороны, и не с лучшей стороны. Я умею слушать и слышать. И мне не обязательно набивать свои шишки. Но когда ругали других, я примеряла эту шкуру на себя в сторонке. И ОЧЕНЬ благодарна и Танюше - Курочке, и Ольге Шоумаме и Людочке оптимистке,и Ильичу и Лине и ещё многим за то, что ругали, учили и помогали!!!!!
  Ребята, новички!!! Слушайте и не обижайтесь!!! Ведь со стороны виднее!!!

----------


## PAN

> согласись, на это никак не влияет, реальное фото у пользователя на авке или картинка!


Потом - конечно все равно...)))

Но здесь, наверное, очень ярко проявляется разница мужского и женского подхода...
Мальчики понимают только то, что видят... А что не видят - не понимают... :Meeting:  Симпатии и антипатии, идут порой с первого взгляда...

Скажу по себе... Общаться могу с кем угодно... пустить чуть глубже - только человека, в глаза которого мне позволили заглянуть... А дружить - только с тем, кого поймал в реале...))) Максимум - видео в скайпе... Там уже понятно - кто есть кто...

Но в любом случае, при общении стараемся исходить из того, кто перед тобой...
С Валеркой (*Волдед*), с которым знакомы очно уже более пяти лет, про которого знаю больше, чем все его жены...))) - могу быть максимально простым и порой по-дружески грубым...
С Таней Курицей, при долгом виртуальном знакомстве и наличии встречи в реале - отношения взаимноуважительные, но без фамильярностей... Хотя наверное мы просто не успели растрындется тет-на-тет... :Grin:  Таня, при следующей встрече выкраивай на меня время, а то все с цыплятами да с цыплятами...)))

Людей у нас - огромное множество... Когда видишь - кто перед тобой - сразу настраиваешься на определенный уровень разговора...
А если не видишь - встреча, знакомство, и тем более дружба - вопрос очень сложный.....

На итого - это конечно же дело каждого и дело личное...
Знаю случаи, когда наши форумчане имели неприятности с законом в Германии из-за беспечности на форуме - находились доброхоты, настучавшие куда следоват и приложившие фотки с форума...
Были случаи, когда у форумчан были неприятности на работе, ибо и коллеги могут иногда заглянуть, а тут про них такое понаписано, что начальству лучше не слышать...
Были и родители учеников, и зафотканные без спросу невесты и т.д... Да мало ли чего в жизни бывает...





> Главное - диалог, общение, дружба!


Это да...)))

Но у каждого свои критерии в выборе... :Tongue: ... :Thank You:

----------


## PAN

> "Встречи форумчан и все, что с этим связано" могу показать, кому интересно.


И для того, чтобы наконец-то увидеть эти прекрасные лица - мне нужно было попасть в раздел начинающих ведущих и зацепиться языками с неизвестно как сюда же попавшей музрукшей... :Grin:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> пустить чуть глубже - только человека, в глаза которого мне позволили заглянуть...


Ну тогда смотри, мачо... Пустить глубже, прости, не могу...  :Meeting:  Замужем.






> неизвестно как сюда же попавшей музрукшей...


Намекаешь на то, что нефиг делать мне не на своей территории?.. :Grin:  Да мне своего королевства мало, развернуться негде. :Taunt:  Вот и плаваю по разным разделам. Уж очень я "людёв" люблю! :Oj:  Все такие "антиресные"! Почитываю... иногда пописываю...

----------


## Курица

> с неизвестно как сюда же попавшей музрукшей...


Так... Павел, МИНУУУУУУУУУУУУТОЧКУ...
музрукша *nezabudka-8s*, - :Derisive:  моя землячка :Ok: .  Светочка, мы с нею в реале встречались, я имею отношение к тому, что она на реальные встречи со своими "музручками" поехала... :Yes4: 






> С Таней Курицей, при долгом виртуальном знакомстве и наличии встречи в реале - отношения взаимноуважительные, но без фамильярностей...


подтверждаю...



> Хотя наверное мы просто не успели растрындется тет-на-тет...


 :Taunt:  что-что, а уж трЫндеть-то я умееееееееееееееееееееееююююююююююю :Girl Blum2: 



> *все с цыплятами да с цыплятами*...)))


хех............доля моя такая, куриная...

----------


## PAN

> Ну тогда смотри, мачо... Пустить глубже, прости, не могу...  Замужем.


Вот мачем меня уже давно не приласкивали... :Taunt: 
Дык глубжесть  - она разная бывает... Я тоже женат, причем очень...)))

Глаза же уже посмотрел, оценил и вполне удовлетворен...))) Теперь знаю - кто живет под этим ником... :Ok: 





> Намекаешь на то, что нефиг делать мне не на своей территории?.. Да мне своего королевства мало, развернуться негде. Вот и плаваю по разным разделам. Уж очень я "людёв" люблю! Все такие "антиресные"! Почитываю... иногда пописываю...


Нееееее... Тут ты не права... Это территория Тани Курочки, и здесь я скорее гость... Ну как гость... Ну, в общем вы меня поняли...)))
Мое "Королевство" - традиционно и многолетне - в самом низу - в независимой и свободной Корзине... Вот там точно никаких сословий и профессиональных принадлежностей...)))

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Ну тогда смотри,


Света,да твой аватар от тебя практически не отличается!!!
А я когда пришла вставила фотку,даже по настроению несколько раз меняла..а когда плюнули в душу(тот чеел,кому дверяла)...сменила на аватарку,как то хочется защетить себя :Meeting: что ли...одним словом лицо хорошо,и аватар не плохо.Раздражает,когда имя не видно :Meeting: А вобще лично меня раздражают ники(как клички у животных) :Taunt: хотя у некоторых ники то же раскрывают их сущность,а у некоторых конечно от балды,кличка-кличкой :Aga: детский сад какой то!НО ЭТО МОЁ ЛИЧНОЕ МНЕНИЕ!

----------


## PAN

> Так... Павел, МИНУУУУУУУУУУУУТОЧКУ...
> музрукша nezabudka-8s, - моя землячка. Светочка, мы с нею в реале встречались, я имею отношение к тому, что она на реальные встречи со своими "музручками" поехала...


Вот с сегодняшнего дня я это знаю.. :Ok: ... :Grin: 





> что-что, а уж трЫндеть-то я умееееееееееееееееееееееююююююююююю


Аналогично... Порой удавкой не остановишь...)))

И вообще - накинулись на меня, мелкого и беззащитного...)))

----------


## PAN

> а когда плюнули в душу(тот чеел,кому дверяла)...сменила на аватарку,как то хочется защетить себя


Вы не представляете - как я нервничаю, когда наши девочки выставляют на свои авы грудных детей...

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Вы не представляете - как я нервничаю, когда наши девочки выставляют на свои авы грудных детей.


Паш у меня на авве не я в детстве :Grin:

----------


## Славина

> как я нервничаю, когда наши девочки выставляют на свои авы грудных детей...


Вот этот факт меня тоже очень тревожит, не знаю почему, но где-то на подсознательном уровне, у меня просто протест против этого.
 У меня всегда стояла на аве моё фото, а потом... ну так захотела  :Smile3:  теперь на аве отражена моя сущность, да, я хулиганистая девчонка!!!  :Yahoo: 
Кому хочется глянуть на меня серьёзную, добро пожаловать в контакт!  :Smile3:

----------


## PAN

> Кому хочется глянуть на меня серьёзную, добро пожаловать в контакт!


Я в контакты, одноклассники и однокамерники не пойду по идеологическим соображениям...
Но тебя знаю в лицо... :Grin:  как, впрочем, и ты меня...

----------


## Гумочка

Вот это дааааа!!! Сколько сегодня в темке написали!!! Это я хорошо зашлааааа!!! Благодаря *PAN*у, узнала много нового и доселе мне неизвестного из истории форума. Как бы ни было мне стыдно, но... долгое время и я была геологом... Но не корысти ради, просто, придя сюда, я обалдела от уровня форумчан... мне было стыдно за себя... за то, что я НИКТО на этом поприще в сравнении с аксакалами... Завидую тем новичкам, кто сразу бросается в бой...

----------


## Леди Икс

> Зажглась звезда Христос родился
> И мир любовью озарился!!!Пусть счастье входит в каждый дом! С прекрасным светлым рождеством!!


Спасибо, Светусь, и тебя с Рождеством! мир вашему дому, и всего самого замечательного!!!!

----------


## Светлая Гульнара

Ребята, огромное спасибо за поддержку!Честно- не ожидала такого внимания к своей особе.Видите, я исправилась, вставила свою фотку, правда с такими трудностями, осваиваюсь потихоньку.Спасибо за предложенную дружбу, правда, очень приятно, что есть такие люди, распологающие к себе!Здровья вам и успехов!А быть может и встретимся когда в реале, надеюсь...

----------


## Курица

> Видите, я исправилась, вставила свою фотку, правда с такими трудностями,


 :Ok: 
Красавишна!!!!
Сразу песенку напомнила Олега Гаврилюка:
_ Ах украинки, украиночки,
 И брюнетки и блондиночки,
 А и не женщины - картиночки,
 Озорные украиночки.
Наташи, Лены, Тани, Ирочки,
 Я люблю вас, украиночки!_

Осталось совсем чуть-чуть, чтоб прописаться на Форуме,*kogalum*!

Имя, сестра, имя!!!! :Yes4: 
Или над аватаркой, или - в автоподписи. там же можешь вставить какой-нибудь афоризм, твою сущность передающий, на твой взгляд, или твоё отношение к жизни, или эл. адрес (делиться информацией иногда можно и по электронке)... :Grin: 

ну, и несколько фраз о тебе, любимой...Откуда. чем на хлеб зарабатываешь, есть ли детки,чем дышишь, или, как там в карточных гаданиях: что было, что будет, на чём сердце успокоится... :Blush2: 

Главное-не бойся! В лоб с экрана монитора не ударят...
а остальное можно пережить! :Yahoo:

----------


## Леди Икс

> Имя, сестра, имя!!!!
> Или над аватаркой, или - в автоподписи.


эх, знать бы еще куда его вставить, это имя...мучаю уже не первый день кабинет и мой профиль, ни никак...:( при регистрации поставили свой девиз, а где это было не помню :No2:

----------


## Курица

> знать бы еще куда его вставить, это имя...мучаю уже не первый день кабинет и мой профиль, ни никак...:


Идёшь в свой кабинет. дальше-слева ищешь такой столбик с надписями
*Мои настройки*
выходишь в 
_ Мой профиль_
а  там и делаешь всё, что надо, выбирая по очереди...
Редактировать данные
Изменить фотографию
Изменить аватар
Редактировать подпись

Обо всём этом в темке А КАК...русским языком стопиццот раз написано...
 :Grin: просто знаю, что мы читать ленимся-русские же люди...Сама такая...
Вот я Инструкцию, к примеру, к любой бытовой технике 2 раза читаю : 1-когда сломаю, 2-когда ген. уборка и всякие бумажки выкидывать надо...Нет- чтоб до поломки-то почтатать... :Taunt:

----------


## PAN

> Ребята, огромное спасибо за поддержку!Честно- не ожидала такого внимания к своей особе.Видите, я исправилась, вставила свою фотку, правда с такими трудностями, осваиваюсь потихоньку.Спасибо за предложенную дружбу, правда, очень приятно, что есть такие люди, распологающие к себе!Здровья вам и успехов!А быть может и встретимся когда в реале, надеюсь...


Умничка... :Ok: ... За это будет тебе репутация не по годам... :Grin:  Авансом, так сказать...
Носи с честью и постарайся преумножить...

----------


## Леди Икс

> просто знаю, что мы читать ленимся-русские же люди...Сама такая...


Одно дело лениться, а другое -  на сайте столько информации, что голова кругом идет, читаю-читаю-читаю....но все сразу не охватишь! Спасибо огромное, что вы нас направляете в нужное русло, а не просто "бултыхайтесь сами, найдете когда-нить"....от всей души человеческое вам спасибо  :Thank You:

----------


## PAN

> на сайте столько информации, что голова кругом идет, читаю-читаю-читаю....но все сразу не охватишь!


Представляете - я за все годы так и не смог заглянуть во все темы... :Grin: 
Да и не надо оно вам...

Чтобы было легче - представьте, что вы приехали на ПМЖ в другой город... ну, допустим, в связи с изменением места работы...
Что будете делать сначала??? Ну да, выясните - где жить, как свет включается, с кем придется работать, кто начальник непосредственный, кто руководит вообще, т.е. самый главный... Параллельно наверняка приметите продуктовый магазинчик по дороге, удобный, чистенький... и аптеку, как без неё...
И волей-не волей начнете общаться... Сначала здороваться с бабушками у подъезда, с коллегами по работе, потом будет простава - или тортик после работы, или покрепче...))) Начнутся имена, лица... Сразу и симпатии-антипатии, сердце будет чувствовать людей добрых, а нижняя часть спины - подвохи и опасности... И уже через пару месяцев - довольно свободно можно будет передвигаться по этому городу, по крайней мере в местах людных и хоть как-то знакомых... И с голоду уже не умереть, и без общения не остаться... Да???... :Grin:

----------


## Курица

> Что будете делать сначала??? Ну да, выясните - где жить, как свет включается, с кем придется работать, кто начальник непосредственный, кто руководит вообще, т.е. самый главный... Параллельно наверняка приметите продуктовый магазинчик по дороге, удобный, чистенький... и аптеку, как без неё...
> И волей-не волей начнете общаться... Сначала здороваться с бабушками у подъезда, с коллегами по работе, потом будет простава - или тортик после работы, или покрепче...))) Начнутся имена, лица... Сразу и симпатии-антипатии, сердце будет чувствовать людей добрых, а нижняя часть спины - подвохи и опасности... И уже через пару месяцев - довольно свободно можно будет передвигаться по этому городу, по крайней мере в местах людных и хоть как-то знакомых... И с голоду уже не умереть, и без общения не остаться... Да???..


Ой,Паш...да-да и еще раз да!!
ты почаще тут бывай, цыпляток моих "пощипывай@? на путь истинный помогай наставлять-может,хоть тебя, муСЧину, послушаются ......а то я уже и язык содрала-нет, некоторые "отметятся", и-в геолого-разведочный...ну думаю-неужели им там интересно?
кстати, о геологах...Слышали?
По сообщению нашего корреспондента из Восточной Сибири, на днях в глухой сибирской тайге геологической партией был обнаружен мальчик, которого вырастило семейство дятлов. На вопрос корреспондента о том, как чувствует себя малыш, геологи ответили, что он их уже задолбал...

----------


## Domis

Привет,Леди Икс! Спасибо тебе тоже за поздравление! Как отметила Новый год? Как там у вас на улице? Мороз? У нас терпимо-минус20. Пока нормально!

----------


## Курица

> Привет,Леди Икс! Спасибо тебе тоже за поздравление! Как отметила Новый год? Как там у вас на улице?


Светик, :Derisive:  чтобы общаться с нашей *Леди* непосредственно, лучше написать ей в личку-это найти рядом с её авой треугольничек, нажать, выпадет меню... и выбрать:отправить личное сообщение... :Yes4:

----------


## Domis

Ой, извиняюсь!Просто хотела поблагодарить землячку. В следующий раз так и сделаю! Спасибо за подсказку!!!!! А то еще не совсем освоилась,тонкостей всех не знаю! Еще раз спасибо!!!!!

----------


## Леди Икс

Да уж...пока разберешься где кому и как отвечать - столько времени пройдет!!! так что вы нас строго не ругайте, уважаемая наша Курочка! мы еще не волшебники, только учимся!!!!  :Aga:  вот оперимся немножко и будем жутко продвинутые юзеры  :Grin:

----------


## Курица

> *строго не ругайте*, уважаемая наша Курочка!


Ин, вот никто и никогда меня в этом не смог уличить -за почти 4 года на Форуме... 
Я что в школе никогда строгой училкой не была :No2:  (дети не боялись. говорили. что, мол, когда Татьяна Алексеевна ругает нас-не страшно-у неё глаза добрые остаются)...
Ни на форуме. И все потому, мне кажется, что я ТОЛЕРАНТНА к любым фрустрациям...ну, или очень стараюсь быть таковой. :Blush2: 

А ты умничка-и имя, и эл. почту -воткнула..."5" тебе сегодня за урок! :Grin:

----------


## Леди Икс

> А ты умничка-и имя, и эл. почту -воткнула..."5" тебе сегодня за урок!


УРАааааааааааааааааааааааааааааа!!!!!! :Yahoo:  готова к следующим урокам :) дальше занимаюсь изучением сайта, но если возникнут вопросы - сразу к вам за помощью - раз глаза добрые-добрые  :Tender:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Но здесь, наверное, очень ярко проявляется разница мужского и женского подхода...
> Мальчики понимают только то, что видят... А что не видят - не понимают...


Нет тут разницы в мужчинах и женщинах. Я, вроде как, женского роду.  :Grin:   А совершенно не воспринимаю людей с картинками на аватарке. Как с фантомом общаешься. И даже если где-то когда-то своё фото показали. Память у меня дырявая.  :Yes4: 
Когда на форум пришла, не имея опыта общения, тоже сначала картинка была. Чего-то боялась. Как это себя на всеобщее обозрение? А потом что-то щёлкнуло. Я ведь живая, настоящая.

----------


## Курица

> разу к вам за помощью - раз *глаза добрые-добрые*


...а остальное....?????
 :Taunt:  ага... только не голубые... карие..
Вот мой глаз, который за Вами всеми приглядывает(кто меня в реале видел-все подтвердят- точно мой!)
 

ЗЫ.и остальное не всё...это самое... :Taunt:

----------


## PAN

> Я, вроде как, женского роду.  А совершенно не воспринимаю людей с картинками на аватарке. Как с фантомом общаешься.


Новичкам (и не только... :Grin: ) - проиллюстрируем...

Вот *Mazaykina*, администратор нашего форума:

http://forum.in-ku.com/member.php?29-Mazaykina

Да, фотка в связи с предновогодними задумками выставлена не вчерашняя...))) Но мы все знаем - как она выглядит сегодня... Есть огромное количество фото и видео...

А вот аватарка персонажа, которого знают все "старички...

[IMG]http://*********net/2237161.jpg[/IMG]

Как вы думаете - кто есть за этой картинкой...???... :Grin:

----------


## Курица

> Как вы думаете - кто есть за этой картинкой...???..


Ннннниколаааааааааааййййййййййй.....

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Ннннниколаааааааааааййййййййййй.....


Да. Только почему девочка?

----------


## optimistka17

> Да. Только почему девочка?


Хорошо замаскировался.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Вот мой глаз, который за Вами всеми приглядывает(кто меня в реале видел-все подтвердят- точно мой!)


Танюх, подтверждаю, 100 пудов - твой! :Ok:  А как ты это сделала???!!  :Vah:   Ты только глаз можешь?

----------


## юрик71

> Танюх, подтверждаю, 100 пудов - твой! А как ты это сделала???!!   Ты только глаз можешь?


а тебе еще и другие органы нужны? :Grin:

----------


## Леди Икс

> Я ведь живая, настоящая.


и я....обязательно поменяю аватарку!

----------


## Леди Икс

Все! теперь я - это я! и фота моя совсем свеженькая, с недавнего юбилея, и имя и почта....что еще нужно для полного комплекта?

----------


## Курица

> Все! теперь я - это я! и фота моя совсем свеженькая, с недавнего юбилея


Инночка, какая же ты ещё у нас юная, девочка прямо! :Grin:  :Ok:  :Yahoo:  
Но уже видно, что вырастешь, и будешь НУ  ооочень хорошенькой, от кавалеров отбоя не будет -это 100%!!!!!!!!!




> что еще нужно для полного комплекта?


Набрать ещё 10 сообщений, общаясь в открытых темках, чтоб тебе СИМ_СИМ открылся!!! Поверь, в закрытых темах ...мммм....интерееееееееееееееееесноооооооооооооооо! :Tender:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> а тебе еще и другие органы нужны?


КонЭшно! :Aga:  Мне все органы нужны!!!  :Taunt:

----------


## Леди Икс

> Инночка, какая же ты ещё у нас юная, девочка прямо


30 лет - уже не девочка  :Yes4:  :Grin:  но оооочень приятно :) спасибо...

----------


## Domis

Привет всем! Поздравляю с началом рабочей недели! Все на работу полные сил и бодрости! А девочка правда хорошая,а как улыбается! Наверно очень общительная вырастит.Молодец! Хорошо получилась!! Загляденье!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> 30 лет - уже не девочка


Кто такое сказал?
Именно ДЕВОЧКА!
Вот когда будет 99 лет, то...да.....не ....девочка :Grin:

----------


## PAN

> Вот когда будет 99 лет, то...да.....не ....девочка


Тогда будет взроооооослая девочка...)))

----------


## Svetlanachuk

> Сейчас же форум - образец целомудрия и толерантности в нашем извращенном, матерном и визгливом рунете...


*PAN*, +100!

Действительно, форум - что-то настоящее, частью чего хочется стать. Не просто "развлекуха", какой полно и от какой уже воротит, не рынок, где каждый кричит, что его товар самый лучший. Приятно найти место, где уважаются настоящие ценности - дружба, взаимопомощь и саморазвитие! Спасибо! :Yes4:

----------


## Svetlanachuk

Таня-Курочка, а правда можно ко всем на Ты обращаться? А то мне как-то неудобно :Blush2:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Таня-Курочка, а правда можно ко всем на Ты обращаться? А то мне как-то неудобно


Если бы было МОЖНО, а то НАДО :Taunt: 
Не поверишь, я сам долго приучался ко всем на этом форуме на ТЫ.
И тут оказывается принято считать, что если к тебе на ВЫ, то значит какие то проблемы в общении, тогда (как Татьяна  - Курочка скажет) с твоего монитора (экрана) компьютера могут сильно веслом огреть :Grin:

----------


## Курица

> Таня-Курочка, а правда можно ко всем на Ты обращаться?


Да,Светуля. Можно. И нужно....мы же с тобой "одной крови"...да ведь?



> А то мне как-то неудобно


 :Taunt:  напотолке спать...одеяло падает (Даёшь возвращение в детство!) :Yahoo: 



> (как Татьяна  - Курочка скажет) с твоего монитора (экрана) компьютера могут сильно веслом огреть


ой, :Blush2:  меня уже на цитаты растаскивают....)))))))))))))))))))))))



> форум - что-то настоящее, частью чего хочется стать.


давай к нам -не пожалеешь!!!! я про республику Флудористан... :Derisive:

----------


## Svetlanachuk

> давай к нам -не пожалеешь!!!! я про республику Флудористан...


Я до нее еще не добралась. Но, если приглашаешь (или посылаешь :Grin: ), я пошла!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> По сообщению нашего корреспондента из Восточной Сибири, на днях в глухой сибирской тайге геологической партией был обнаружен мальчик, которого вырастило семейство дятлов. На вопрос корреспондента о том, как чувствует себя малыш, геологи ответили, что он их уже задолбал..





> В лоб с экрана монитора не ударят...


Пёрлы,супер!
Эх,хорошо то как!Столько новеньких,а интересно Форум имеет какие то границы вместимости?Ну в смысле,там если допустим тысяч 10 одновременно,как то на какчестве скажиться?

----------


## PAN

> а интересно Форум имеет какие то границы вместимости?Ну в смысле,там если допустим тысяч 10 одновременно,как то на какчестве скажиться?


Помню - когда количество зарегистрированных пользователей перевалило за тысячу, а присутствующих в онлайне - за 50 - у народа был ужас, предрекали конец света и всяческие катаклизмы...))) Тогда же впервые начались кучкования, деление на стариков и новичков и стойкое нежелание многих вылезать из скорлупы - привыкли люди к маленькому форуму и быть на растущем - СТРАААААААШНО...)))
Потом собрались в кучку и порешали так - был наш форум как общага - все друг друга знают, а если не знают - то видели... Потом стал - как деревня - в несколько домов, но все с одинаковым акцентом...))) и вдруг резко - БАЦ!!! Мы стали городом... Ну не, не совсем тогда городом - так, городком... Но уже улицы, незнакомые переулочки, люди странные попадаются, которых раньше точно не было... :Blink:  Можно это остановить??? Ну - можно... Тока нафига???... :Vah:  Давайте расти!!!

Сейчас у нас 222220 зарегистрированных пользователей, из них несколько десятков тысяч - АКТИВНЫХ... И мы продолжаем расти...

Скажется ли это на качестве??? Думаю  - ДА, но в положительную сторону...

По крайней мере раньше это срабатывало... :Grin: 

Технически же форум может выдержать МНОГО...

----------


## Гумочка

> у нас 222220


Я обалделаааа... Ну представляла, что нас много.., но  чтоб на столько!!!

----------


## PAN

> Я обалделаааа...


Если честно - я тоже...)))
Когда на форуме появился *PAN* - народу было человек двести... Ну триста от силы... :Yes4:  Но сразу за этим последовал местный виртуальный демографический взрыв...)))

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> на форуме появился PAN


И не просто PAN - а папа аист! :Grin:

----------


## PAN

> не просто PAN - а папа аист!


Ой, думаю все же, что просто совпало...))) Следом начали приходить ведущие, потом педагоги... И пошло по геометрической прогрессии...

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> Ой, думаю все же, что просто совпало...)))


В нашем мире нет случайностей - всё закономерно!!!!! :Yes4:

----------


## Domis

Привет всем! Это же хорошо,когда так много желающих влиться в вашу команду!Я вот почитала сообщения,случайные люди здесь на задерживаются.А сколько здесь интересных людей!!!!!! Глаза разбегаются!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Domis*, Света, не обидешься? Вот попадаю на твои сообщения и вижу, что очень хочешь влиться и общаться. А не получается. Знаешь, почему. Потому что ни о чём конкретно пишешь. "Привет всем! С Новым годом" А ты просто в разговор вступай, своё мнение выссказывай или о чём-то интересном во флудилке раскажи. И постепенно получится. Удачи тебе!

----------


## Леди Икс

> Кто такое сказал?
> Именно ДЕВОЧКА!
> Вот когда будет 99 лет, то...да.....не ....девочка


Ок, буду иметь ввиду :) пасибки  :Tender:

----------


## LIZAVETA

Во первых спасибо Свете за вопрос про обращение на "ты " у меня тоже был конфуз, если честно, как всех называть, а во вторых, про кучкования новичков и старичков я пока не замечаю, все очень доброжелательные.

----------


## Domis

А я как-то сразу начала всех на " ты". Почему-то проблем с этим не было. А насчет кучкования,я полностью согласна,я тоже не заметила каких-то подковырок,как-то все спокойно и по-хорошему. Мне здесь еще понравилось,что если что-то не так,по углам не шепчутся,а сразу на прямую говорят,советуют как лучше сделать. Я вот так тоже люблю!

----------


## PAN

> про кучкования новичков и старичков я пока не замечаю, все очень доброжелательные.


Гы...))) Это тебя просто не заносило в серьезные разговоры... пока... :Grin: 

А когда занесет - не падай в обморок, просто выдохни и хорошенько подумай...

Ни у кого нет задачи забить новичка до полусмерти, порой просто говорят правду, но этого бывает достаточно, чтобы человек обиделся...)))

----------


## Domis

Спасибо за совет! Да я вообще-то человек не обидчивый.Ну а если куда-то занесет.....ничего-переживу. В жизни всякие ситуации бывают,что же сразу грохаться в обморок! Не,не пойдет!!!! Мы сильные женщины!

----------


## fiesta

Всем привет! Я уже полюбила этот форум. Как тут интересно общаться и читать мнение других. меня как зарегистрировали в 2010 году,так я и 1,5 года не заходила сюда,некогда было (два декрета подряд) не всё же праздники проводить (а я их 11 лет уже провожу,в этом году в старухи себя записала,хотя мне 31 год)  Исправлюсь,попозже вставлю фото и все данные,сама не умею и некогда(не дают дети) Понравилось как пишут PAN и Руслан Шумилов (спасибо за поддержку) Сначала даже обиделать 2 дня сюда не заходила,что-то везде в штыки принимают,что новичок.(я про блюдечко с каёмочкой,хотя ничего отсюда не брала,Новогодние корпоративы (программа)готовы были у меня только тогда и вспомнила про этот форум) В детской теме спросила про конкурсы и программу для двухлеток,так там тоже,написали зачем начинать проводить если ничего не знаешь ...Почему-то выводы все делают,что я начинающая,ну на форуме конечно недавно,и кстати не особо  дружу с компом (вплане куда нажать,как фото вставить и т.д)   Ох,понаписала всего,извините, если что не по теме.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Ох,понаписала всего,извините, если что не по теме.


Главное пиши - вот ты написала некоторые моменты свои, и уже стало понятно, почему ты так мало активна:



> (два декрета подряд)


Поздравляем! :flower: 




> Сначала даже обиделать 2 дня сюда не заходила,что-то везде в штыки принимают,


Не обращай внимание, я сегодня на занятиях с подростками, тоже несколько переборщил: вижу, не настроены на рабочий лад, грубо сказал до следующих занятий, развернулся и ушёл. Хотя должен был быть терпеливым.
Ну мы творческие люди такие, да и просто любой человек не всегда ходит с улыбкой!




> Я уже полюбила этот форум. Как тут интересно общаться и читать мнение других.


Это здорово!

----------


## fiesta

*Руслан Шумилов*  Спасибо!!! Мы зарегистрированы почти в одно время,а у тебя сообщений 680 (правильно я вижу их?) у меня 15.Буду догонять тебя. :Grin:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Мы зарегистрированы почти в одно время,


Год меня в интернете практически не было, так что думаю, догонять тебе не составит труда :Grin:

----------


## нутя

Здравствуйте, вот уже почти месяц пытаюсь попасть на форум самых талантливых людей. тыкаюсь, как слепой котёнок..... получается не очень... сегодня попала на Вашу страничку! может с Вашей помощью получится начать общение.... Я работаю муз.руководителем в детском саду. работу свою обожаю, даже тогда, когда устаю, или что то не клеится.... но стараюсь дать своим деткам всё. что сама умею, и хотелось бы поучится у Вас, и коллег с форума. подскажите, что для этого нужно сделать, пожалуйста. очень буду Вам благодарна.....

----------


## нутя

Прочитав ваши первые строчки, я почувствовала, что и на самом деле, как форум будет без меня..... если я не смогу дальше с вами общаться.....

----------


## нутя

Спасибо за добрые слова, очень хотелось бы влиться ..... я совсем новичок... тыкаюсь, как слепой котёнок... помогите, как правильно действовать, спасибо.

----------


## нутя

Здравствуйте, я совсем новичок, пытаюсь начинать общаться с самыми талантливыми людьми, пока не очень....

----------


## нутя

добрый вечер, я тоже новичок, пытаюсь как то научиться общаться. пока получается не очень...а как у вас дела?

----------


## нутя

Здравствуйте, я почти в таком же положении, как Вы.... тоже новичок, пытаюсь научиться общаться... восхищаюсь талантом форумчан, но общения пока нет... в одном лице рисую буковки.... я муз.руководитель в детском саду, хотелось бы научиться новому, если получилось бы отправить что то своё, но пока тыкаюсь, как слепой котёнок.... Удачи!!!!!

----------


## нутя

Здравствуйте, я новичок, неужели так не очень доброжелательно относятся к нашему брату-новичку..... я вот и так не знаю, куда можно писать, а где и помолчать бы нужно.... я работаю муз.руководителем в детском саду. хотелось бы научиться новенькому. самой по-возможности что то написать, но каким образом это сделать, не знаю... спасибо, что хотя бы прочитали...

----------


## нутя

простите. похоже я зашла не туда, вы работаете со взрослыми компаниями, а я работаю с детками в детском саду... очень не хочется с вами растоваться.....

----------


## Курица

> простите. похоже я зашла не туда, вы работаете со взрослыми компаниями, а я работаю с детками в детском саду... очень не хочется с вами растоваться.....


Да ты что,Валечка Русакова, не уходи...мы тут всем рады-и муз.работники из детского сада в числе ведущих праздников тоже есть, так что, похоже, только тебя на м и не хватало...
Ты вот скажи честно-приходилось у себя в саду во взрослых праздниках участвовать? Ведь тебя, как "музручку", наверняка напрягали-или завша, или замша, или подружки -воспитателки:"Валь, ну давай, ты нам подыграешь, а мы уж..." Правильно?Было такое?
Так вот-Судьба тебя НЕ ЗРЯ к нам в раздел кинула...Поодщавшись с нами, ведущими. всегда -к любому взрослому празднику-будешь во всеоружии!!! А может, это Боженька тебе посылает случай,поднатыркавшись тут, взяться за "приработок" в виде ведения праздников -чем не довесок к твоей ОГРОМНОЙ зарплатКе(заплатке) детсадовского работника????
Подумай хорошо, прежде чем сделать нам ручкой,Валь...
А вчера ночером тебе никто не отвечал тут ,в темке, п.ч. я в 11 отрубилась после юбилея, а девочки-мальчики из снеспящих  сюда просто на тот момент не заглянули-ну, бывает так.

А все же если решишь к "своим" пойти- это тут-
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay....4-%F1%E0%E4%F3 
мы не против, но и к нам заглядывай, ок?
Курочка

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> я новичок, неужели так не очень доброжелательно относятся к нашему брату-новичку....


Привет!! Да мы ОЧЕНЬ даже рады новичкам, особенно тем - кто хочет общаться!!!!!! Права Танюша, что в субботу здесь нас маловато - свадьбы, юбилеи, а уж потом не до компьютера!!! А ещё у нас разные временные пояса. Вот когда ты писала - у меня в Приморском крае было 5 часов утра! А сегодня - воскресенья, можно и на форуме пообщаться. А здесь мы все разные - и музыканты, и юристы, и дет.работники и учителя. И каждый находит себе интересные темы для общения. А там  - постоянных собеседников. И следующая ступень - это ДРУЖБА! Сначала в интернете, а потом и в реале!!!! Так что перспективы - ОГРОМНЫЕ!!!!! И первый шаг ты уже сделала - написала 28 сообщений!!!!! Продолжай общаться и тебе откроются новые интересные двери, а там новые люди!!!!!! Удачи!!!




> . я вот и так не знаю, куда можно писать, а где и помолчать бы нужно...


А вот если есть что сказать, молчать нигда не нужно!!! Это форум и он создан для ОБЩЕНИЯ!!!!

----------


## Domis

Приветик! Вот зашла к вам пообщаться,излить так сказать свою душу! Сегодня совсем не спала ночь,сыночек пришел уже утром. Я понимаю,что мальчик вырос,ему уже 22 года,но мать-то хотя бы надо предупреждать. А то телефон выключил,а я тут думай,что хочешь. И явился уже в 8 утра. Не подумайте,что я против его общения с друзьями,или какая-то ревность из меня прет,нет! Просто, я считаю,должно быть какое-то уважение к близким. Ну если не придешь ночевать-позвони,предупреди,и мать будет спокойна.А то он пришел спать завалился,а я к плите-готовить,потом стирка и тд. и тп.Надо же на завтра все приготовить,а то на работу на целый день. Ой,что-то много написала,эмоции переполняют.Пора закругляться! А вот написала и по-легче стало!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*нутя*, 



> похоже я зашла не туда,


Туда - туда! :Grin: 




> очень не хочется с вами растоваться.....


И не надо!
Я тоже музыкант, так же работаю с детьми, мы с тобой коллеги!




> Права Танюша, что в субботу здесь нас маловато - свадьбы, юбилеи,


Это факт, вчера я вёл юбилей, и естественно сутки не был в интернете, по этому ни кто не мог тебе ответить. Ведь тема тамадов, а они на боевых баррикадах были :Grin: 
Правильно Татьяна заметила:




> Так вот-Судьба тебя НЕ ЗРЯ к нам в раздел кинула


Значит судьбе виднее.
Есть такая переделанная пословица: С кем поведёшься, так тебе и надо :Taunt: 
Уверен, что общение с нами тамадами будет не только интересным, но и полезным, потому что наверняка будешь вести какие то мероприятия, а мы тут как тут - и выручим и поможем чем сможем!

----------


## PAN

> написала и по-легче стало!


Ну и правильно...
А мальчику мягонько, с улыбочкой, но на мозоли нажми...

----------


## нутя

Милая Курочка, спасибо за доброе приветствие и слова!!!!!!! у меня аж мурашки по телу.... конечно моя работа тоже предусматривает ведение, или подыгрывание взрослых корпаротивчиков, да и я работала в сельском клубе "организатором по работе с детьми", а это предусматривало и ведение, и составление праздников, развлечений и для детей, и для взрослых. Поэтому опыт у меня небольшой, но есть... и у меня даже как то получалось.... я вообще считаю себя эмоциональным, энергичным человечком. Обожаю деток, они как то тянутся ко мне... стараюсь придумывать интересные праздники, с учётом индивидуальных особенностей деток. а сценарии собираю из того, что нахожу, перерабатывая их под себя. Я очень хочу остаться с ВАМИ!!!!!!! до встречи...

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

*нутя*, Привет тебе!Я как чайник с опытом хотела бы раскрыть тебе страшную тайнуууууууу!!!Когда отправила сообщение и вдруг,решила что то дописать...нажимаешь внизу своего сообщения на синеватой полосочке на слово РЕДАКТИРОВАНИЕ.жмёшь.на это слово и ждёшь когда откроется спец.окошечко где твой текст ...и дописываешь всё что хочешь!!!!Только редактировать можно в течении 30 минут!!!А потом уже всё......тыква!!!

----------


## нутя

спасибо, за доброе приветствие!!!!! похоже я от вас никуда не сбегу....

----------


## Курица

> Сегодня совсем не спала ночь,сыночек пришел уже утром. Я понимаю,что мальчик вырос,ему уже 22 года,но мать-то хотя бы надо предупреждать.


Есть такие стихи, они о взрослой дочери, но всё же, Свет...

Может, просто вспомнить маме-
сад с ночными тополями,
С песней, с детскими губами...
Юность давнюю свою...
Как была счастливой-тоже, как любила и ждала,
И тогда ничуть не строже, 
Даже чуточку моложе
Мама дочери была...



> А то телефон выключил,а я тут думай,что хочешь. И явился уже в 8 утра.


Может, потому и выключил, чтоб не отвлекала ты его на...ммм...мелочи...может, дёргаешь часто...Отпусти, и верь в хорошее...
В его возрасте у некоторых уже дети в среднюю группу детсада ходят...

----------


## нутя

Танечка, спасибо, приму к сведению.... учусь понемногу...

Леночка, спасибо за доброжелательные слова!!!!общаться мне очень хочется, правда я работаю муз. руководителем в детском саду, но уже поняла, что и ваш огромный опыт мне поможет в работе, я тоже провожу с коллегами развлекушки, подбираю фоники, помогаю профсоюзным активистам составлять сценарии. Ещё раз огромное спасибо за поддержку!!!!!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> приму к сведению.... учусь понемногу...


Нутя,опять 2 сообщеня вподряд :Nono: А если друг за дружкой,засчитывается за одно!!! :Derisive:

----------


## Нинка-зажигалка

> Милая Курочка, спасибо за доброе приветствие и слова!!!!!!! у меня аж мурашки по телу.... конечно моя работа тоже предусматривает ведение, или подыгрывание взрослых корпаротивчиков, да и я работала в сельском клубе "организатором по работе с детьми", а это предусматривало и ведение, и составление праздников, развлечений и для детей, и для взрослых. Поэтому опыт у меня небольшой, но есть... и у меня даже как то получалось.... я вообще считаю себя эмоциональным, энергичным человечком. Обожаю деток, они как то тянутся ко мне... стараюсь придумывать интересные праздники, с учётом индивидуальных особенностей деток..


А я тоже с детских праздников начинала. Было как-то страшнова-то на взрослых замахиваться. И не прошло и двух месяцев как мне предложили юбилей провести у знакомых. И пошло-поехоло!!Через пол года уже отыграла 1ю свадьбу. Вообщем всё начинается с детства!!!! :Smile3:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> 2 сообщеня вподрядА если друг за дружкой,засчитывается за одно!!!


Да???
Вот интересно - я как всегда ничего не знаю :Taunt:

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> я считаю,должно быть какое-то уважение к близким


Я с тобою полностью согласна... маму нужно беречь.... Это самое дорогое что у нас есть.... И уж тем более не трепать ее нервы бессонницей

----------


## Domis

Привет! Очень рада,что форум наконец заработал. Можно поболтать! У нас стоят настоящие крещенские морозы. Дети вчера и сегодня с 1 по11 класс не учились. Мы на работе сегодня чай попили,все свои документы в порядок привели.Вообщем время провели с пользой!

----------


## нутя

Руслан, здравствуйте, вот только зашла на сайт, сначала были не понятки (сбой в системе), потом рисовала сценарии для деток..... Вы, Тамады, люди с большой буквы!!!! умеете завести нашего брата, молодцы!!! мне на таких мероприятиях всегда хочется помочь ведущему, именно откликом на задания, наладить контакт.... как бы ставлю себя на его место... УДАЧИ, вам в работе!!!!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Руслан, здравствуйте,


Здравствуй.




> УДАЧИ, вам в работе!!!!


Спасибо.
И вам удачи во всех деяниях! :Grin:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*нутя*, Пора аваторку установить!
И заглядывай чаще - не бойся :Grin:

----------


## Светлана 911

Здравствуйте, Форумчане!  Я с Вами совсем недавно, но это уже вторая попытка, первая - была неудачной. Танечка Курочка , огромное тебе спасибо, за наставления и обучение. Без твоей помощи процесс познавания форума просто невозможен. Лично для меня очень тяжела задача в срочном писании сообщений, хочется осмотреться,  вникнуть и простите пока не высовываться, может именно поэтому сообщения получаются ни о чем. Вы будете смеяться, но это мой первый и единственный форум, раньше я общалась только в одноклассниках и понятия не имела о ваших личных знакомствах и встречах тамадей. И конечно же не имела понятия, что в Доме принято жить под вымышленным именем, на моем нике -  родное. Скажу честно - мне это ближе. Очень любопытно узнать историю создания ников, Танечка, где можно прочесть, подскажи пожалуйста.  Я... Я занимаюсь организацией праздника совсем не долго, 2 июня первая пятилетка. Микрофона перестала бояться еще в детстве, в школе литературные вечера, с родителями на БАМе участие в агитбригадах, слеты, съезды. Замужество, рождение дочери. Долгий декрет, образование не закончила...Работала в кафе , поздравления от администрации... И однажды хозяйка сказала : " У меня 2 июня свадьба без тамады, тебе месяц на сборы, чтобы была готова". Год был очень урожайный, 2007, помните , молодежь аж пищала, так хотела узаконить отношения. Начиная с первого месяца, работала по три выходных, сейчас (спасибо кризису) не часто бывает такое.  И должна вам признаться, дорогие Форумчане, я безмерно счастлива, очень люблю свою работу . Жаль только потерянного времени.  Здесь , чувствую себя, как во времена вступления в комсомол, очень страшно , но безумно хочется.

----------


## Куцаева

спасибо большое за то, что даёте возможность новеньким проявить себя))) я тут пока только успела правила прочитать и пару тем открыть, но уже с уверенностью могу сказать,что тут чувствуется позитив и хорошее отношение к людям новым, чего не втретишь на других сайтах. спасибо))

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> Микрофона перестала бояться еще в детстве,


А чего его бояться , он же не кусается.....Мы-ведущие и певцы, микрофон в руках держим чаще, чем,скажем, ложку!!!!

----------


## Абра Кадабра

А я вот допустим, не боюсь, больше того, хочу сказать спасибо всем, кто сразу начал поддерживать, сразу видно, что люди настроены добродушно!Творческого человека всегда легко обидеть, его нужно холить и лелеять, чтобы у него росла "холка и лелейка" :Yes4:  :Grin: , мы здесь все люди творческие, у кого-то опыта больше, у кого-то меньше....Как здорово, что можно общаться с братьями по разуму разных стран и городов!!!!!Респект Вам и уважуха, товарищи! :007:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Творческого человека всегда легко обидеть,


Помню в ресторане играл, народу всякого хватало, и были типы хамоватые (это я мягко сказал), наезжают иногда под "градусами". И всегда таким я парировал, мол МУЗЫКАНТА КАЖДЫЙ МОЖЕТ ОБИДЕТЬ, ВОТ ЗА ТО МНОГИМ СЛАБО *ПОМОЧЬ* :Grin: 
Срабатывало на 100%. Даже денег подкидывали с извинениями :Grin:

----------


## Абра Кадабра

Да в нашей работе бывает всякое, а у меня на новогодних корпоративах гуляла(была в числе посетителей ресторана) местная ведущая, так представляете, напилась, пыталась всячески испортить мне программу, потом закатила истерику, ее компания, потом подходила и извинялась....И так бывает, а здесь всем рады!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> местная ведущая, так представляете, напилась,


 :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt: 
По хорошему, хозяева должны её выпроводить из ресторана в чёрный список внести :Grin:

----------


## Абра Кадабра

:Aga: А в феврале работали в одном кафе, только я на втором, а она на первом этаже, ох и лицо у нее было, как будто ежа съела :Taunt: , но я человек не злопамятный, для меня уже и так все понятно!!!!!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> как будто ежа съела


 :Taunt: 
и находят же заказчики таких - чудо ведущих............

----------


## Абра Кадабра

Точно-точно :Aga:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Точно-точно


У нас есть одна модам, от неё все открещиваются диджеи, так как в первые пол часа первого застолья гости начинают её посылать подальше чем в космос.
И что удивительно, ОНА ВСЕГДА С ЗАКАЗАМИ!
Парадокс!
И мой диджей иногда с ней работает, когда у нас нет заказа, дак вот, как только очередной раз её начинают посылать, он берёт в руки микрофон и начинает тамадить в места неё, спасая, тем самым свадьбу! :Grin:

----------


## Абра Кадабра

:Taunt: М-да.....это не моя знакомая и у Вас в городе тамаНдит? :Blush2: Жаль, что встречаются такие среди нашего брата((((((!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*Абра Кадабра*, Да ты красавица :Oj:  Потрясающая фотка :Vishenka 33: 
То что фото на аваторку загрузила - молодец!
Хоть теперь общение будет "глаза в глаза" :Grin:

----------


## Абра Кадабра

:Blush2: Огромное Спасибо, Руслан!!!!!А  еще я и крестиком вышивать могу..... и ноликом..... :Grin:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*Абра Кадабра*, загляни в личку - я отправил тебе сообщение и предложил "дружбу".
Не пропадай - общайся!

----------


## Абра Кадабра

Русланчик. я уже видела и думала, что добавила тебя!!!!Спаси-и-ибо!!!!!

 :Grin:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> и думала, что добавила тебя!!!!


Это у нас мысли одновременно "сошлись" и стали друг друга добавлять :Grin: 
На этом форуме компания единомышленников, и бывает, что кто то задаст вопрос и несколько человек тут же отвечает практически слово в слово, и прикольно смотрится - один вопрос и несколько повторяющихся ответов :Grin:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*Абра Кадабра*, смотри, ты зарегистрирована 27 февраля, сегодня 6-е марта - уже девять дней на этом форуме, и у тебя уже 11 сообщений.
Это неплохо :Ok: 
В течении 30-ти дней такого общения и доступ ко многим темам тебе открыт!
Старайся по возможности сообщения писать более информативно (один смайлик - слабовато :Grin: ).
Конечно возникнет вопрос - а о чем писать?
К примеру мы с тобой побеседовали о "чудо тамадах" (эта прикольная тема - они есть везде и не в одном количестве)))))))))
Теперь можно немного рассказать о себе - кто ты, кем работаешь, как попала сюда (похвастаться можно и нужно тоже :Grin: ) и т.д.
Уверен, что это интересно будет многим!
К примеру я музыкант, педагог, культ работник. Попал сюда по "наводке" моей Брянской коллеги (за что ей бесконечное спасибо).
Тамадю почти 14 лет и останавливаться не собираюсь :Taunt:

----------


## Абра Кадабра

А я тамадю около 3 лет, правда в моей тамадейской работе был перерыв(декрет), с детства была "активисткой и комсомолкой", окончила музыкальную школу, по классу баян, посещала множество кружков от танценавьных, заканчивая "кройки и шитья", но самое главное, проводить дни рождения, школьные мероприятия, начала с 14 лет....не помню ни одного своего дня рождения без культурно развлекательной программы, так же проводила др друзей, родных(естественно, бесплатно)...Была капитаном команды КВН!Позднее устроилась на работу, а работаю я в Пенсионном фонде РФ(старший инспектор по назначению и перерасчету пенсий). В 2009 году, побывала на свадьбе у подруги, посмотрела на работу ведущей и поняла, что могу сделать лучше(не поймите, что хвастаюсь, пишу искренне), вот так и началось, а теперь после плодотворной работы прихожу домой окрыленная, хочется работать и работать, и работать...Вобщем ПРАЗДНИКОНУТАЯ на всю голову! :Taunt:

----------


## PAN

> а работаю я в Пенсионном фонде


Во, то что надо...)))

А то не знаю - к кому отправлять с вашими вопросами... :Grin:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Вобщем ПРАЗДНИКОНУТАЯ на всю голову!


Вау - наш человек!

----------


## Светлана 911

> он берёт в руки микрофон и начинает тамадить в места неё, спасая, тем самым свадьбу!


Руслан, так получается это его заказывают...

----------


## Абра Кадабра

Если надо чем-то помочь, без проблем, в любое время дня и ночи)))))

----------


## Абра Кадабра

> танценавьных


 :Blush2: Друзья, извините, описалась(ударение на А :Grin: ) это я какой-то новый вид деятельности придумала, по-видимому.... :Blink: ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНЫХ :Taunt:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Руслан, так получается это его заказывают...


Я так же подкалывал диджея, мол это тебя а не её заказывают :Grin:

----------


## Светлана 911

*Танечка, под твоим крылышком очень уютно! Спасибо за все!  С праздником всех! Пусть исполняются все ваши желания и самое главное, чтобы они у вас были!!!!* 

http://priroda.inc.ru/prazdnik/8/mart53.html

----------


## Светлана 911

Хотела, чтобы было покрупнее - получилось! ))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Хотела, чтобы было покрупнее - получилось! ))))))))))))))))))))))


Всё равно ЗДОРОВО!

----------


## Саблегубик

Я на предыдущих страницах вычитала про "нехорошую тамаду". Вспомнилось.
У друзей была свадьба. Я по сути еще и ничем "таким" не занималась (ребенок еще мал был). Тамада три раза встречалась с молодыми, плюс перезванивалась постоянно. Но на свадьбе... :Blink:  перепутать фамилию молодых, с фамилией родителей невесты? Ее несколько раз поправили... После начала зачитывать текст "Такой-то подарит на золотую свадьбу... Есть такой-то? Тот-то будет валяться под столом. Есть тот-то? Оооо, что за ерунду мне написали?" Оказалось, что невеста ей написала имена фамилии гостей, которые она должна была обыграть, а та потеряла. "Ну, у меня была вчера свадьба. Я маленько устала". разве это оправдание?

Когда я понесла, покушать их команде. Вообще ее фраза понравилась "Дебильная свадьба". Ну, я  то гость. Зачем? Столько веселой молодежи было, хотели балдеть, а ей "дебильная". Неприятно было.

Вообще стараюсь, свои эмоции держать за улыбкой. (и пофиг, что какой-то пьяный чучел лезет с коментом, прям в лицо, а со рта слюна течет- я уйду, а вы останетесь.) Ну, не нравится мне быдлячество. Да пофиг, дома наматерюсь- улыбочкууу. (а дома забываю, а помню приятное).

пс. Чего-то не по теме?

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> пс. Чего-то не по теме?


Да нормально, по теме :Ok:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> "Дебильная свадьба"


Такое я от коллег слышал не раз.
Припоминаю свадьбу одну (возможно рассказывал в теме КАЗУСЫ ТАМАДЫ), свадьба была года четыре назад:
Элитный ресторан, дорогая свадьба, гости практически все папеньких и маменьких багатеев. Жених игнорировал на протяжении всей свадьбы свою невесту: стол ломился от всего, а он, после второго тоста, жестом позвав своих друзей, у бара (бар был в зале рядом напротив столов) откровенно бухал (простите за выражение). Устраивал праздник своим друзьям, откровенно "послав" всех родителей и гостей. Для друзей он заказал стриптиз, аж 12 танцев, примерно. Представляете как это всё со стороны?
И ещё за первым застольем, когда за баром своя "свадьба", а в зале своя, после тоста я подхожу к диджею, и мысли в слух БЕСЯЩАЯ СВАДЬБА.
Конечно эту свадьбу вырулил - использовал неприемлемое поведение за баром жениха с гостями как ПЛЮС, не заметно от них самих их же вовлекал на различные моменты. Не буду говорить, что пели мне дифирамбы и местные певцы и видео и фото операторы и персонал ресторана, что, мол, мало кто бы справился бы с откровенным БЫДЛЯЧЕСТВОМ. Но эта свадьба была дебильной :Grin: 
После неё (визитки разобрали все) мне звонили с той свадьбы друзья жениха, мол, было круто, хотим вас на нашу свадьбу. Я отказывал им под предлогом, что уже занят. Как то не горю желанием хапнуть тонну адреналина, пройдя этот ад заново.

----------


## Svetlana tamada

Все-всех девчонок с праздником! Курочка, любимая, я давно не была на форуме. Пришла и заблудилась. Поэтому сразу иду к тебе, в твое теплое гнездышко, где всегда подскажут, что и как. Хочу выложить свадебный ролик и не знаю, куда. Спасибо! Целую!

----------


## Курица

*Svetlana tamada*, 
Светлан. попробуй сюда выложить, если это твоя работа
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131387&page=106 
Или в Отчёты, если это работа о твоей свадьбе... :Yes4:

----------


## цета

Здравствуйте всем! Танюша, прими под крылышко, если не потесню. Ещё даже не вылупилась по-настоящему, с фотографией (аватаром) ещё на справилась, разберусь потихоньку. Меня зовут *Светлана*, я с города, о коем говорили "Владивосток далеко, но он город-то нашенский" Вот, я с *Владивостока*, далёкого города. Проведение дней рождений и свадеб является для меня не средством зарабатывания, а хобби. В школе вечно что-то проводила, пела, и пошло-поехало, потом на работе все праздники-корпоративы сама организовывала. Однажды сослуживец попросил провести юбилей - _дальше интересно_- его друга в кафе, уточнил, что там будут ещё два именинника со своими гостями (Это народ объединился с целью экономии). Ну всего человек 50, из техники- кассетник и БЕЗ микрофона. Осипла я через 2 часа, но все остались довольные- вроде удалось. Вот такое было боевое крещение, ну а сейчас с техникой, да с микрофонами сам бог велел ... Праздники провожу редко, но стараюсь сделать так, чтобы у людей не было мыслей "плавали знаем". Хочется сделать такой праздник, чтобы мурашки по коже бегали. Ну вот в поисках чего-нибудь интересного, случайно, забрела сюда. Если не прогоните- останусь жить, освоюсь немного и своими, пока небогатыми, наработками  поделюсь. Спасибо, что прочли мой рассказ. :Blush2:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> если не потесню.


Рады видеть!




> Если не прогоните- останусь жить,


Очень хорошо, что ты с нами :Yes4: 
Осваивайся, возникнут вопросы, или понадобиться помощь - Татьяна Курочка, и все мы с удовольствием поможем!
Только пиши и не пропадай!

----------


## цета

Спасибо, Руслан, за добрые слова, остаюсь здесь жить.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*цета*, Светик, не бойся писать, общение это интересная и полезная штука, особенно на этом форуме :Yes4: 



> Ещё даже не вылупилась по-настоящему, с фотографией (аватаром) ещё на справилась, разберусь потихоньку


Вот тебе ссылка на тему, где есть все подсказки как подобные вопросы решать:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028
Если что - обращайся к нам, всё по полочкам расскажем и подскажем.

----------


## цета

Спасибо ещё раз за полезные ссылки, сейчас попробую с аватаром справиться. О_о, всё получилось, будем знакомы- это я.: :Thank You2:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> О_о, всё получилось, будем знакомы- это я.:


Ну теперь общаться будем глаза в глаза :Grin:

----------


## цета

Да, здорово, Руслан, теперь вот, как говорится, совсем другое дело. Ну мне ещё учится и учится... Времени бы побольше..
Я вот искала тему "дети на свадьбе" что-то в этом роде, народ как-то считает, что, если ты свадьбу ведёшь, то заодно и нянькой подработаешь. На крайней свадьбе у меня девушка танец с саблей танцевала, говорит: "смотри, чтобы дети рядом не оказались" Родителей предупредила, но ... "отлавливала" эту "мелочевку" сама, чтобы не дай бог- родители отдыхают. А еще нынче мне везёт на свадьбы, где мама-невеста в белом платье и с фатой, а её ляля бегает, лезет к маме на руки и истерит- за весь день мотания ребетёнки устают и такое вытроряют ... Вот интересно, кто как на этот счет справляется.

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> Я вот искала тему "дети на свадьбе"


такая тема скоро вам станет доступной :Yes4: 
а вот я в этом проблемы не вижу!На встрече оговариваю,что я не детский аниматор.Максимум,что делаю,это беру фломастеры и ватман.Они рисуют портрет молодоженов

----------


## цета

> такая тема скоро вам станет доступной
> а вот я в этом проблемы не вижу!На встрече оговариваю,что я не детский аниматор.Максимум,что делаю,это беру фломастеры и ватман.Они рисуют портрет молодоженов


Это так, Катюш, мы не няньки, но, когда детишки бегают за мной и тоже хотят призы получать, причём получать их каждые пять минут, тогда приходится устраивать детские выступления- родители балдеют, когда их чада прилюдно стихи  читают. В сказках тоже "мы тоже хотим играть", вот и таскаю я с собой пару костюмов для малышни.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Я вот искала тему "дети на свадьбе"


Катенька верно сказала - тема будет тебе скоро открыта.
И по поводу твоего высказывания МЫ НЕ НЯНЬКИ.
Совершенно верно, только об этом знаешь ты одна, а гостям, особенно родителям этих детишек ПО БАРАБАНУ.
Часто родители вообще не смотрят и не приструнивают своих детей, а на тебе лежит задача провести свадьбу на отлично. Дети этому мешают.
Вот приходиться ради свадьбы быть не только тамадой, но и "нянькой" :Grin: 
Первым делом, при ближайшей возможности, устанавливаю с детьми КОНТАКТ - так ребят, кого как звать? сколько вам лет? О уже пять лет, дак вы уже взрослые, значит я могу на вас положиться, так как мне понадобиться ваша помощь.
Задания могут быть различными, с головы придумываю на ходу, к примеру все ли горько кричат и как кричат, кто как танцует, сколько тёть и сколько дядь и т.д.
И в качестве "пряника" им показываю заветный приз, который они получат в конце вечера за примерное поведение - только начинают "бушевать" я им демонстрирую этот приз, мол, давайте тише.
Ну и для родителей одну игру с детьми и их родителей проведу.
Бывает, что детей не ожидали, в качестве пряника обещаю самый вкусный кусочек свадебного торта, который молодожёны вам отрежут.

----------


## МарЫчка

Со мной работает ассистент, который помогает мне, а в случае присутствия в списке гостей детей, уделяет внимание им по мере необходимости и требований молодых.

----------


## цета

> обещаю самый вкусный кусочек свадебного торта


О-о, спасибо, Руслан- вот эта идея мне очень понравилась! Класс- всем пообещаю тортика, а то у меня через две недели та-акой детсад на свадьбе будет! А я с помощью детей когда-то давно народ вытаскивала на конкурсы. Говорю детворе "Тащите всех в круг" Ну кто своим малышам откажет!

----------


## Я&нина

да,да, ребятня иногда здорово помогает, поднять мамок и папок, а какие они непосредственные))))
иногда использую игрульки типа вставь носик, хвостик
"Ослик Иа", увлекаются, даже и взрослые нетанцующие присоединяются, ну или вот такие штучки)))))))
[IMG]http://*********su/1562367m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/1549055m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## wolfy48

Здраствуйте! Пришла к вам на форум не сказать, чтобы совсем недавно. Но времени на то, чтобы постоянно отслеживать изменения здесь, очень мало...(((( Меня зовут Татьяна, я живу в городе Липецке, занимаюсь праздниками. Надеюсь через ИНКУбатор потихоньку влиться в ваш клуб, потому что атмосфера здешняя мне очень нравится, а на общение в реале времени нет: работа, маленький ребенок, семья... Примите, пожалуйста, а то начинать как-то страшновато... Да и не специалист я по общению на форумах...

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Примите, пожалуйста,


Рады видеть!




> как-то страшновато


Пора освоиться - как ни как с пол года ты тут, наверняка разглядела, что ни кто тебя не съест))))))))))




> Да и не специалист я по общению на


Я тоже :Grin: . Этот форум помогает становиться "специалистом" заочного общения :Yes4: 
Давай общаться, выходи Татьяна на солнышко и ОБЩАЙСЯ.

----------


## цета

@mail.ru <muzikant79@bk.ru>



> иногда использую игрульки типа вставь носик, хвостик
> "Ослик Иа", увлекаются, даже и взрослые нетанцующие присоединяются, ну или вот такие штучки)))))))


 Здорово! Жаль, что на один раз, наверное, а столько трудов! У меня подвыпившие гости так усердно свои мордахи пихают, что рвут такую красоту, вот из чего бы это сделать, чтобы на подольше ....

----------


## Светлана 911

> Максимум,что делаю,это беру фломастеры и ватман.Они рисуют портрет молодоженов


А у меня детвора успокаивается , после получения призов и обещания вместе похищать туфлю и невесту. Взрослые с пониманием и уважением относятся к Нашим требованиям, даже самые азартные дяди и тети похитители отступают. Детвора просто счастлива , а их родители - безмерно. )))))))

----------


## Svetlana tamada

Курочка, Танюшенька, спасибо тебе родная, за помощь! Юбилей "От всей души" прошел на "ура"!!! Низкий тебе поклон! "Скорая помощь", в твоем лице, как всегда прибыла во время.

----------


## Натали*****

Здравствуйте,дорогие форумчане!Разрешите представиться.Меня зовут Наталья.Наверное,таких как я здесь мало или вообще нет.Дело в том,что я только собираюсь заняться организацией детских праздников.Своих нароботок,простите,у меня еще пока нет.Но прошу вас,можно я буду с вами общаться.Уж о-о-очень у вас тут хорошо,такая классная компания.Вы все такие молодцы, я тоже очень хочу по-быстрее начать воплощать свою мечту.

----------


## elena_wais

сегодня работала на взрослом дне рождении. но знала , что будут 2-3 маленьких детей, положила в сумку мыльные пузыри, шдм, просто шарики, пазлы, места занимают немного, а пользы- огого.ну и еще с ними и родителями поиграли "У оленя" и танец маленьких утят станцевали, дети довольны и родители тоже, а мне спасибо и мягкая игрушка в подарок.

----------


## Надежда Бабкина

> Припоминаю свадьбу одну (возможно рассказывал в теме КАЗУСЫ ТАМАДЫ), свадьба была года четыре назад:
> Элитный ресторан, дорогая свадьба, гости практически все папеньких и маменьких багатеев. Жених игнорировал на протяжении всей свадьбы свою невесту: стол ломился от всего, а он, после второго тоста, жестом позвав своих друзей, у бара (бар был в зале рядом напротив столов) откровенно бухал (простите за выражение). Устраивал праздник своим друзьям, откровенно "послав" всех родителей и гостей.


А у меня с похожей свадьбы можно сказать началась работа ведущей)молодые, он богатенький разбалованный, она тихая, спокойная, домашняя - 7 месяц необычного состояния)по началу ее родители игнорировали жениха, а зря,после 3-х рюмок он на них забил, да и на всех гостей тоже...а я первый раз веду, вот косяков было куча, она часть это жених и его друзья пили на веранде, а невеста и 3 ее подружки хотели играть, в то время наработок вообще практически не было, какая там импровизация, работала по "бумажке" от  до...вот хлебнула я на той свадьбе, аж стыдно вспоминать, незнаю, как нашла в себе силы продолжать, но сейчас все слава Богу хорошо, рука набилась)но правда одно спасибо я на той свадьбе все таки услышала, от жениха, он поблагодарил, что я его не трогала,даже когда невесту украли, он сказал ну и что...

----------


## В РИТМЕ СЧАСТЬЯ

Руслан, спасибо за идею с детьми. Я только начинающая ведущая и всегда думала, чтоб такого придумать, чтоб детей хоть как-то отвлечь, заинтересовать. А следить то они точно будут. Да и всю свадьбу наверно бегать ко мне и рассказывать сколько раз поцеловались молодожёны, куда тёти и дяди ушли и сколько человек :Derisive:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*В РИТМЕ СЧАСТЬЯ*, Конечно дети отвлекают нас от главной нашей задачи, но забавно за ними наблюдать, как они стараются))))))))
Но о-о-о-очень сильно зависит и от того, как они воспитаны - бывают не адекватные детишки, с ними сложнее, но так же реально...... Главное найти подход.

----------


## Северяночка

Всем большой - большой привет! Я вот смотрю на ваши фотографии и сердце радуется - столько зелени вокруг! Ребята, вы не представляете на сколько это прекрасно. Летние свадьбы у меня самые любимые! Но у нас лето всего 1,5 - 2 месяца ( если повезёт:)) ) Но не смотря на это, у нас прекрасный город и люди очень душевные. Даже полярной ночью отваживаются играть свадьбы. Город у нас маленький и я со всеми своими подопечными регулярно где-нибудь сталкиваюсь и так приятно слышать по прошествии нескольких лет теплые слова в свой адрес:)). И когда приходят по рекомендации тех, у кого я провела праздник, понимаю, что я выбрала правильный путь - дарить людям праздник и хорошее настроение. Но по сравнению с многими из вас - я просто желторотый галчонок. А я рада этому; есть к чему стремиться! Всем творческих успехов. Я с вами:)))

----------


## Люба-Сибирячка

> *В РИТМЕ СЧАСТЬЯ*, Конечно дети отвлекают нас от главной нашей задачи, но забавно за ними наблюдать, как они стараются))))))))
> Но о-о-о-очень сильно зависит и от того, как они воспитаны - бывают не адекватные детишки, с ними сложнее, но так же реально...... Главное найти подход.


Даже адекватные дети бывает ведут себя на свадьбе не адекватно. Когда включаешь генератор мыльных пузырей - начинают кататься по полу. Ди-джей сразу выключает генератор, чтобы дети не упали, и не сбили с ног гостей и молодых. Видеооператоры начинают нервничать, что получаются смазаные кадры. Теперь стала детям давать мыльные пузыри, чтобы они заняты были. Они встают в кругу и оччень стараются.  Родителей 2-3 летних детей прошу взять их на руки и обсыпать молодых лепестками.  
На одной свадьбе было 9 детей разного возраста. Пришлось делать детский блок. Предложила им отправиться в гости к Смешарикам. Играли в любимые игры Смешариков. Хорошо, что я веду детские праздники и мне это не в напряг, а в удовольствие.  Гостя затихли, с удовольствием смотрели на детей. Через час одна пьяная мамаша, громко сказала мне - Поиграйте ещё с детьми, они нам гулять мешают.  Я, конечно, с трудом сдержалась, чтобы не сказать, что я здесь ведущая свадьбы, а не нянька-аниматор. Пришлось идти с детьми договариваться. Увела их в подсобку, где был мой реквизит, дала им шарики ШДМ и попросила их сделать подарки для молодых, а старших помочь малышам.  Кто лучше сделает подарок - тот получит приз. Конечно, призы дала всем.
Когда проводила розыгрыш - детей по очереди просила крутить лототрон, других - вытягивать счастливые билетики, разносить призы гостям. Пока шла свадьба, подружились с детьми. Один малыш насмешил до слёз - А вы на мою свадьбу тоже придёте? :-)))))

Заходите на огонёк: http://www.artkeys.ru

Приглашаю в свои группы: http://vk.com/feed#/club34578648, http://vk.com/feed#/club11849892

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> А вы на мою свадьбу тоже придёте? :-)))))


Вау))))) Придётся прийти :Grin:

----------


## Лаврентьевна

Здравствуйте,уважаемая мамочка! Очень приятно,что вы так трепетно относитесь к новичкам(которых многие профи не очень любят). Ваши теплые слова внушают уверенность, что можно 
 быть частью вашей БОЛЬШОЙ И ДРУЖНОЙ СЕМЬИ под названием IN-KU! Поэтому разрешите пороситься к вам под крылышко! Про себя,наверное нужно в другой теме писать?

----------


## Курица

Лаврентьевна,здравствуйте! очень приятно познакомиться. Спасибо на добром слове! :Blush2: 



> Про себя,наверное нужно в другой теме писать?


Можно и тут. :Yes4:  а можно в другой темке-здесь же, в Ин-Ку баторе, вот тут:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=43459

----------


## Светлая Лань

Здравствуйте, мама-курочка! Я новенькая!!! Очень хочу к Вам!!! Поближе к теплому крылышку!

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте, мама-курочка! Я новенькая!!! Очень хочу к Вам!!!


*Lana1960*, полезай под крылышко, раз пришла :Grin:  :Yes4: . особенно приятно, что ты зарегилась на форуме как раз в мой день Рождения!!! :Blush2: 
Смотрю я -уже кое-где прогулялась, кое-что написала.
 :067:  
Умничка!!! Не бойся говорить своё мнение, вливайся. И тебе понравится!!
Ведь именно тебя нам и не хватало!

----------


## любаша 76

> На одной свадьбе было 9 детей разного возраста. Пришлось делать детский блок. Предложила им отправиться в гости к Смешарикам. Играли в любимые игры Смешариков. Хорошо, что я веду детские праздники и мне это не в напряг, а в удовольствие.


 Привет тезка! Заинтересовало твое путешествие к Смешарикам. Можно поподробнее? ПЛИЗ...!!!

----------


## Леди Мищенко

ПРИВЕТИК, Чцвствую, что меня-то вам и не хватало :Tender:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> ПРИВЕТИК, Чцвствую, что меня-то вам и не хватало


Так точно!  :Yes4:

----------


## MAGISTRA

> ПРИВЕТИК, Чцвствую, что меня-то вам и не хватало


Юля -добро пожаловать! Ставрополя здесь много и мы всегда рады активным ведущим,представляющим наш город ярко и достойно!!  :Ok:  :Aga: 

Юля - приглашаю! У нас очень активная жизнь!

Это Клуб Мастеров праздника Ставрополья:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135216

а это тема для форумчан Ставрополья и Краснодарского края
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...30#post4378030

----------


## любаша 76

МИЛЫЕ мои, ДОРОГИЕ хозяюшки! Спасибо ВАМ за то, что открыли потайные дверцы!!!!
 ВАш дом такой красивый и уютный!!!
После недолгих мытарств мне удалось подобрать код "вашего подьезда", поднялась на "площадку", столько заманчивых "дверей", а ключика нет. И вот, сегодня, О!...ЧУДО! Чувства переполняют!!! Сижу и прыгаю на стуле от радости!!! (нисколько не преувеличиваю) Кажется сегодня  не уснуть! Хочется после долгой разлуки у всех погостить!!! Спасибо всем за поддержку!!!! Не подведу!! Обещаю быть  хорошей, а главное "отзывчивой" 
Новички!!! Чудеса свершаются!! Вперед!!!

----------


## Анна1984

Добрый вечер всем! Меня зовут Анна, мне 27 лет. Проведением мероприятий занимаюсь относительно недавно (пол года). Первое мероприятие (дебют) состоялся на свадьбе двоюродного брата. Сама по профессии учитель английского языка(работаю в школе), увлекаюсь музыкой, на мероприятиях исполняю песни. Решение заниматься проведением вечеров пришло еще 2 года назад, но смогла реализовать только недавно. Работаю с диджеем, который вскоре уходит в армию, сейчас на примете есть другой человек. Хочу выразить огромную благодарность Курочке за советы, рекомендации и просто за поддержку на этом форуме. Сама скоро выхожу замуж (этим летом). Столкнулась с такой проблемой (ну это наверное проблема менталитета людей, что всегда при первом звонке спрашивают сразу цену. Так как я новичёк еще, то стараюсь цены не загинать, но все равно люди иногда не перезванивают. Просто сейчас думаю, что действительно -это не МОИ КЛИЕНТЫ. А МОИ ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО МЕНЯ НАЙДУТ. попробую добавить песню сюда, была записана в прошлом году на концерт городской 9 мая, очень интересно ваше мнение, хотя я сама по сути самокритична и знаю,  что есть над чем работать. Лучше наверное выложу ссылку, а то не получается так http://vk.com/audio песня Жили-были

 :Yes4:

----------


## Курица

> Лучше наверное выложу ссылку, а то не получается так http://vk.com/audio песня Жили-были


Нет,Анна, со ссылочкой НИЧЕГО не получилось-она выкидывает каждого из форумчан на ИХ страничку Аудиозаписей  Вконтакте... :Meeting:

----------


## ***НЮША***

Добрый вечер форумчане.Брожу по форуму не очень давно но получила столько интересной и позитивной информации.Спасибо всем.Мне нравится что общение на форуме как в одной большой дружной семье тут и помогут и подскажут и посоветуют.Здорово.Я надеюсь "Только меня- то вам и не хватало"

----------


## Курица

> Я надеюсь "Только меня- то вам и не хватало"


Да, Нюш, именно ТЕБЯ!!! :Girl Blum2:  :Yes4: 
С августа. с лета -жду-не дождусь. чтобы ты что-нибудь написала!!! :Blush2: 
И вот-наконец-свершилось!!!



> Брожу по форуму не очень давно но получила столько интересной и позитивной информации.Спасибо всем


Спасибо за добрые слова!

----------


## Анна1984

> Нет,Анна, со ссылочкой НИЧЕГО не получилось-она выкидывает каждого из форумчан на ИХ страничку Аудиозаписей  Вконтакте...


блин я вообще чайник. Если кому интересно найдите меня в контакте Анна Юрова Абдулино 27 лет в моих записях есть песня Жили-были

Ура! И у меня получилось вставлять цитаты-это уже сдвиг по фазе :Smile3:

----------


## Курица

> Если кому интересно найдите меня в контакте Анна Юрова Абдулино 27 лет в моих записях есть песня Жили-были


Анюта! Я скачала твою песенку, залила вот сюда, на Файлы Майл.Ру. Теперь все. кому интересно (и ты в том числе)))))) -могут скачать себе в комп и послушать! :Smile3: 
http://files.mail.ru/XV9D5Q 



> у меня получилось вставлять цитаты-это уже сдвиг по фазе


 :Taunt:  Ань! Это не "сдвиг по фазе", это "шаг в будущее"!!!! :Yes4:

----------


## Леди Мищенко

Ой как классненько какие здесь все гостеприимные  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Курица

> Ой как классненько какие здесь все гостеприимные


Милости просим во Флудилку!!!http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136400 
Там можно говорить обо всём!!!

----------


## Анна1984

Курочка,спасибо вам огромное!  :Tender:

----------


## Курица

> Курочка,спасибо вам огромное!


Аня, ОЧЕНЬ понравилось твоё исполнение!!! :Tender: 
Приглашаю тебя в Республику Флудористан!!! Сейчас кину туда ссылочку на твою песню!!!



> Милости просим во Флудилку!!!http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136400 
> Там можно говорить обо всём!!!

----------


## Стэллочка

Всем гуд-монинг! Подскажите, люди добрые, какие волшебные слова нужно произнести или какие манипуляции проделать, чтобы попасть в личные кабинеты и напроситься в друзья, а то че-то как-то я еще на глубокоуважаемом ВЫ с ин-ку?)))))))))))))

----------


## иринкин

ВСем добрый день!!! Меня зовут Ирина. Занимаюсь проведением мероприятий уже 10 лет. Еще в детском садике (мы жили в военном городке и каждый год тот или иной полк показывал концерт в ДК. Привлекались все дети военнослужащих, в том числе и я) мечтала работать в ДК. Закончив школу, подруга выходила замуж и попросила попеть на свадьбе. Но через какое то время пришла со слезами, что тамада им отказала в проведении их свадьбы. Вот тогда и определилась моя дальнейшая профессия. К этой свадьбе я готовилась полгода. Настал день свадьба и вот она............ Мои опасения о том что "не получится, не выйдет, я не смогу, я вообще этим никогда не занималась и что я хуже всех это сделаю" не оправдались. Никто из гостей мне не поверил что это первая моя свадьба, да еще и в 200 человек. Я шла домой уставшая, без туфель (был август), но счастливая и довольная, что у меня все получилось. До сих пор лежит тот первый сценарий написанный мною за полгода))))))))))) Закончила народное хоровое отделение училища культуры, потом пед институт музыкальный факультет, сейчас решила более профессионально заниматься проведением праздников. А детская мечта моя сбылась))))))) Работала в ДК, сейчас в декрете. Вот, вроде и все.....
Отдельно хочу сказать слова благодарности (хоть и не долго здесь на сайте). Ребята, спасибо за креатив, за интересные идеи, которые меня натолкнули на новые мысли. Спасибо за то что так радушно приняли меня.

----------


## Курица

> Всем гуд-монинг! Подскажите, люди добрые, какие волшебные слова нужно произнести или какие манипуляции проделать, чтобы попасть в личные кабинеты и напроситься в друзья, а то че-то как-то я еще на глубокоуважаемом ВЫ с ин-ку?)))))))))))))


*Стэллочка*, во-первых, ознакомиться с правилами -это на главной странице Форума.
Во-вторых, для того, чтобы открылись двери во многие кабинеты, что сейча у тебя под грифом "Личный", нужно, чтобы было как минимум 30 результативных сообщений...
Вижу, что ты стоишь на правильном пути!!!(это я не голословно говорю-читала твои сценарии. "безбазбездна"(как говорила Сова из мультика  :Grin: ) выложенные в некоторых темках...
Так держать!!
"Терпение и труд всё перетрут!"

----------


## Курица

*иринкин*, ты молодец, умничка, "одной с нами крови"!!!!
Вливайся!!!! :Ok: И всё будет хорошо-от нашей встречи-ПОВЕРЬ-будет взаимная выгода-и тебе, и форумчанам. Поскольку 



> Занимаюсь проведением мероприятий уже 10 лет.


-это тебе не поросячий хвостик!!! :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Оля-Матрёшка

> И всё будет хорошо-от нашей встречи


Дорогие новички (хотя я сама в таком же статусе  :Yes4: ), я в который раз убеждаюсь, что судьба всегда наверняка знает, что делает... совсем недавно я таким же неоперившимся птенчиком осторожно, маленькими шажочками ходила по темам под присмотром Мамы-Татьяны-Курочки, осматривалась, училась, а сегодня получаю оценки "Хорошо" от очень авторитетных форумчан, поэтому смелее, друзья, форум с вами :Smile3: !!!

----------


## иринкин

Как сказала Оля-Матрешка "Мама-Татьяна-Курочка" благодарю за теплые слова, за теплую встречу. Буду стараться))))))))))

----------


## Стэллочка

как говорится "ученье свет, а неученье-чуть свет и на работу") буду пыхтеть, значить))))

----------


## Анна1984

и снова здравствуйте! хочу попросить совета у вас дорогие мои. Так как я работаю недавно, то заказов пока немного,как привлечь к себе клиентов(уже пробовала и рекламу давать, и визитки, и сарафанное радио работает хорошо, есть и постоянные клиенты уже). подскажите пожалуйста как начинающему ведущему как себя вести? на моем счету уже 18 праздников (работаю с конца октября 2011 года.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Так как я работаю недавно, то заказов пока немного,как привлечь к себе клиентов


Анна, не торопись выходить на "широкую дорогу" - визитки и "радио" вполне для начала достаточно (ну если только тебе очень срочно нужны много денег).
Всё со временем будет - и громкая слава от поклонников, и заказы на пол года вперёд.
Когда я начинал - интуитивно чувствовал, что не только количество проведённых заказов формирует тамаду как тамаду, но и время. Так как постоянный самоанализ своей работы необходим - а значит и время для "переваривания".

----------


## Анна1984

Руслан спасибо за поддержку!

----------


## zlatatk

Всем доброго дня!
Очень хороший форум,я давненько сюда захаживаю,читаю,но общаться пока не решаюсь.Работаю ведущей не первый год,но всегда готова учиться,тем более,что в нашей профессии нельзя останавливаться на достигнутом и считать себя во всём профи.Время не стоит на месте, а вмире только интересного и нового...Вы все большие молодцы,что поддерживаете новичков,а то как-то боязно,за свои комменты или наработки получить кучу негатива,хотя продуктивной критики не бо :Smile3: юсь.Просто мне кажется,что всё что к данному моменту у меня есть уже устарело и выкладывать стыдновать,а новое..за новыми идеями мы тут и находимся!!! Но,думаю,осмелею,и подулюсь чем-нибудь,если кому будет интересно.А пока спасибо,ещё раз,вы классные! :Ok:

----------


## Курица

*zlatatk*, 
не бойся ПРОСТО что-то писать...а то так вся "молодость" и пройдёт "за печкой" :Grin: 



> мне кажется,что всё что к данному моменту у меня есть уже устарело и выкладывать стыдновать


когда кажется-крестятся....давай-ка. покажи свой "гардеробчик"-для тебя-старое, для кого-то-новее нового (п.ч. новое-это что? Правильно! Хорошо забытое старое!) :Yes4:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*zlatatk*,Татьяна, я полностью солидарен с твоей тёзкой - Татьяной Курочкой:



> не бойся ПРОСТО что-то писать...а то так вся "молодость" и пройдёт "за печкой"





> новое-это что? Правильно! Хорошо забытое старое!


Далее, ты говоришь, что:



> как-то боязно,за свои комменты или наработки получить кучу негатива,


Не бойся, как говорит, нами уважаемая Татьяна Курочка, с экрана твоего монитора ни кто веслом тебя не огреет  :Grin: 
Ну кто то резко выскажется, ну и ладно, от этого от тебя ни больше ни меньше не станет.
Да в основном жители этого форума, благодаря корифеям, добрые, отзывчивые, внимательные. Собственно форум этот создавался, что бы общались единомышленники, и старожилы своей профессии и новички.
Так, что пиши, общайся, задавай вопросы или отвечай. А мы будем всему этому рады!
Ну и для уверенности - я предложил тебе дружбу, принимай, пусть я буду у тебя первым другом  :flower:

----------


## zlatatk

Спасибо за тёплый приём! :Yahoo: Постараюсь в ближайшее время что-ниб выложить из своего)))..Всем желаю удачи и побольше солнечных дней!!!!!! :Derisive:  :Derisive:

----------


## Юлия Киндеева

> Всё со временем будет - и громкая слава от поклонников, и заказы на пол года вперёд.


Руслан, а если не секрет, то через какое время у вас появились заказы на полгода вперед? Вы простите, что интересуюсь, но просто в данный момент у меня вообще тишина, как корова слизала, не звонят люди и всё. Поддержите, крик души, у Вас так бывает или это у меня только такое?!

----------


## "организатор марья"

Добрый вечер дорогие друзья! Именно этими словами мне хотелось бы обратиться к творческим, талантливым людям, очень близким мне по духу. Разрешите к вам, присоседится , уж ооочень у вас хорошо и уютно, много тепла и позитива, всего того, что так необходимо новичку!! О себе: больше 25 лет живу в Якутии, 15 лет проработала организатором детских праздников в школе, вожатой в лагере, сейчас веду юбилеи, свадьбы, вечера отдыха. Наконец то и к нам пришла весна, на Лене ледоход, а в душе много планов и ожиданий от предстоящего пусть даже и короткого северного лета.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Руслан, а если не секрет, то через какое время у вас появились заказы на полгода вперед?


Довольно *личный* вопрос, меня стали заказывать именно *за пол года* когда тамадил уже семь лет.............




> в данный момент у меня вообще тишина, как корова слизала, не звонят люди и всё.


У меня не то что сейчас тишина, но не тот ажиотаж, который раньше был - уж очень много конкурентов, которые работают *профессионально и дёшево*. А заказчиков, как правило интересует первым делом цена........
Так, что это нормальное явление - *тишина*.
Но не забывайте при себе *иметь визитки!* - они работают не сразу - но стабильно-уверенно!

*"организатор марья"*, за несколько месяцев - первое сообщение  :Blink: 
Радость моя, давай "включайся" в общение  :Yes4: 
Ты умничка, столько уже работаешь в "нашей" сфере - тебе есть что сказать, что подсказать, а где то высказать своё мнение, дать совет, дискутировать на ту или иную тему! Да просто поговорить по душам с  единомышленниками!
А для начала - установи свою фотографию! Так "удобней" общаться с "глазу на глаз" :Grin:

----------


## shoymama

> как начинающему ведущему как себя вести?


Не гнаться за количеством и работать над собой.
 Это долгосрочное вложение даст со временем стабильный доход, уверенность в себе и , как следствие - высокую самооценку и оправданное повышение цены. Удачи!

----------


## Гайдаровна

Здравствуйте! Боже, как страшно писать первое сообщение. Я кое-как компьютер освоила... А тут попала в такую великую группу!. И еще не могу ни в чем разобраться. Даже просто прочитать... нужны месяцы. Для начала постараюсь установить фотографию...
Забыла написать,  меня зовут Эльвира, работаю тамадой лет пять.

----------


## Стэллочка

> Здравствуйте! Боже, как страшно писать первое сообщение. Я кое-как компьютер освоила... А тут попала в такую великую группу!. И еще не могу ни в чем разобраться. Даже просто прочитать... нужны месяцы. Для начала постараюсь установить фотографию...
> Забыла написать, меня зовут Эльвира, работаю тамадой лет пять.


Эльвира, на наконец-то кто-то появился из ХМАО)) где именно ты живешь? я в сургутском районе. Не переживай, со временем освоишься, я уже месяц пытаюсь разобраться ЧТО и КАК, но здесь поистине "живут" талантища и креативчища!!!!!! Надеюсь не заклюют нас, новичков)))

----------


## Стэллочка

> Наконец то и к нам пришла весна, на Лене ледоход, а в душе много планов и ожиданий от предстоящего пусть даже и короткого северного лета.


Салют работнику сферы культуры))) а у нас только начали распускаться листья! но мы твердо знаем, что лето не за горами!)))))))))

----------


## shoymama

Эльвира, не бойся, [img]http://s15.******info/ac750133d5c6f779ed827742f2f9938c.gif[/img] мы хорошие. Можешь теперь спокойно писать и дальше - начало положено!

----------


## Гайдаровна

> Эльвира, на наконец-то кто-то появился из ХМАО)) где именно ты живешь? я в сургутском районе. Не переживай, со временем освоишься, я уже месяц пытаюсь разобраться ЧТО и КАК, но здесь поистине "живут" талантища и креативчища!!!!!! Надеюсь не заклюют нас, новичков)))


Я из Нефтеюганска, работаю в школе.

----------


## Йожык

Я уже представлялась)
Сегодня было первое мероприятие после перерыва декретного-выпускной в 4 классе.
Спасибо форуму!!!Столько всего интересного нашла для себя.
Устала очень,не приседала,дети -народ благодарный,но столько удовольствия получила!!

----------


## забота

Всем здравствуйте. Меня зовут Юля. Мероприятия организую и веду не первый год. Работа у меня такая. Вроде бы и к культуре никакого отношения не имею (только хобби - пою), а так получилось, что работать в этом направлении у меня немного получается. Проводила свадьбы, юбилеи, профессиональные праздники, пару выпускных (если не считать Дни молодежи, детские праздники, спортивные мероприятия и др.).  Сейчас я в отпуске по уходу за ребенком (правда, уже совсем немного осталось) и соглашаюсь немного подработать. Времени для подготовки катастрофически не хватает, но два мероприятия подготовила и провела после длительного перерыва. Тут еще два наметились. Помощь и поддержка, конечно же, нужны. А тем более они понадобятся, когда выйду на работу. На форумах впервые и надеюсь не только почерпнуть здесь новые идеи и поделиться своими мыслями, но и найти друзей "по несчастью" (работа ведущего так затягивает, что от нее с каждым разом становится все сложнее отказаться).

----------


## Юлия Киндеева

> (работа ведущего так затягивает, что от нее с каждым разом становится все сложнее отказаться).


Соглашусь полностью, скоро тоже выходить из декретного, а так не хочется, вот бы так и сидела дома и занималась бы только проведением праздников!!!!!

----------


## bazievsilisa

Всем здравствуйте) Прошу помощи в очень интересном и важном деле) В ПОНЕДЕЛЬНИК 28.05 у моего друга день рождения. он чудесный человек! таких еще поискать! настоящий товарищ! творческий человек: отлично поет, сочиняет стихи... В данный момент служит в армии. Я хочу чтобы в свой день рождения он получил море позитива, пожеланий не только от друзей и знакомых, но и со всего мира. Прошу откликнуться тех, кто может отправить ему поздравительное сообщение В Контакте или смс на телефон, приветствуется что-нибудь смешное, необычное, оригинальное, просто несколько слов! в итоге он весь день будет получать приятности всякие в неограниченном количестве. Поддержите пожалуйста мою идею)

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Поддержите пожалуйста мою идею)


Уже в личку тебе написал)))

----------


## PAN

> Даже просто прочитать... нужны месяцы.


Ошибаешься... ГОДЫ...)))

----------


## Саблегубик

> Ошибаешься... ГОДЫ...)))


 :Blink:  Интересно. А чего я за месяц все от и до прочитала?  :Yahoo:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> А чего я за месяц все от и до прочитала?


В то время не во все разделы допуск был))))))
Потом - читала наверно, круглосуточно  :flower:

----------


## deutschlehrerin

Уважаемая Мама-курица и Вы форумчане! Меня зовут Ирина. Судьба опять направила меня к Вам. У моего сына в июле свадьба. А я ничего не знаю о правилах проведения, о своих обязанностях. Сложность еще состоит в том, что наши семьи живут далеко друг от друга, у нас большая разница в возрасте и уровне платежеспособности.
Я очень хочу помочь в организации свадьбы. Извините, пишу сумбурно. Мне нужен совет, как отправить жениха (есть ли какие-то обязательные моменты?) и как провести на второй день что-нибудь для молодежи на природе, (конкурсы, игры, сценарий). Может кто-нибудь из Вас откликнется?   Жаль, что я не могу с Вами ничем поделиться, у меня другая профессия, разве что тестами по немецкому языку.

----------


## Йожык

*deutschlehrerin*, мой совет-читайте раздел свадьбы,вот так взять и посоветовать,чтоб Вам по душе пришлось-вряд ли получится.
Здесь надо по крупицам собирать,потрудиться придется.

А подскажите,есть ли раздел для работников ВУЗов?

----------


## Саблегубик

> В то время не во все разделы допуск был))))))


ну, и? За месяц открытые разделы начала на второй круг читать. Когда остальные открылись- недели хватило. Читала не выборочно, а все подряд.  :Yes4: 



> читала наверно, круглосуточно


чего это круглосуточно? Причем запоминала- где и чего.

----------


## deutschlehrerin

> *deutschlehrerin*, мой совет-читайте раздел свадьбы,вот так взять и посоветовать,чтоб Вам по душе пришлось-вряд ли получится.
> Здесь надо по крупицам собирать,потрудиться придется.
> 
> А подскажите,есть ли раздел для работников ВУЗов?



Я бы рада читать и собирать по крупицам, да вот только зайти в  раздел "Свадьбы" я не могу, пишут прав нет.

----------


## Всегда всем весело

Здравствуйте, уважаемая Курочка! У вас тут под крылышком действительно очень тепло))) Я безумно рада, что наткнулась на ваш форум, читаю запоем просто! Я так счастлива быть вашим новичком! Тамадю я тоже не так давно, с детства люблю придумывать что-нибудь интересное на празники, проводила юбилеи,дни рождения в кругу близких, потом мне предложили подработать..и затянуло! Теперь не мыслю себя без этого занятия, а на форуме столько всего!!!!!! Теперь безумно хочется опробовать что-нибудь новенькое!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Я бы рада читать и собирать по крупицам, да вот только зайти в раздел "Свадьбы" я не могу, пишут прав нет.


Есть тому причина:
У новичков форума есть "испытательный" срок - месяц, если в течении этого месяца, со дня регистрации, новичок написал больше 30 сообщений в доступных темах, то после испытательного срока свободный доступ ко всем темам.

----------


## забота

Если не получается зайти здесь, я рекомендую свадебный портал http://www.svadbatoday.ru. Очень много материала по свадьбам.

----------


## Юлия Киндеева

> Я очень хочу помочь в организации свадьбы.  Мне нужен совет, как отправить жениха (есть ли какие-то обязательные моменты?) и как провести на второй день что-нибудь для молодежи на природе, (конкурсы, игры, сценарий).  Жаль, что я не могу с Вами ничем поделиться, у меня другая профессия.


Мне, кажется, как у мамы у Вас должны быть другие заботы, ну, по крайней мере, не Вы должны заботиться о конкурсах на второй день. Вот как отправить жениха, встретить невесту, какие слова сказать - это все можно найти на любом свадебном портале, только выбирайте, что Вам нравится. А вот уж какие конкурсы провести, то довертесь профессионалам или же подругам невесты, ну уж явно не Вам готовить развлекательую программу.

----------


## Йожык

> Мне, кажется, как у мамы у Вас должны быть другие заботы, ну, по крайней мере, не Вы должны заботиться о конкурсах на второй день. Вот как отправить жениха, встретить невесту, какие слова сказать - это все можно найти на любом свадебном портале, только выбирайте, что Вам нравится. А вот уж какие конкурсы провести, то довертесь профессионалам или же подругам невесты, ну уж явно не Вам готовить развлекательую программу.


+100,лучше довериться профессиналу,разве что обсудить здесь его идеи.
ВЕдь развлекательная програма-залог успеха такого мероприятия.
Как по мне-лучше сэкономить на голубцах и кручениках к 5му столу)))),чем на тамаде)

----------


## ***НЮША***

Добрый вечер подскажите мне "чайнику"где находится темка о том как правильно выкладывать материал и музыку.А то что то пока не очень получается. :Yes4:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Добрый вечер подскажите мне "чайнику"где находится темка о том как правильно выкладывать материал и музыку.А то что то пока не очень получается.


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028
Аудио не выложишь, фото видео можно.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> как правильно выкладывать материал и музыку.


Музыку или другой материал на любой файлообменник заливаете, а в своё сообщение ссылку вставляете и все дела! :Ok: 
Вот самый простой: http://files.mail.ru/ Там даже регистрироваться не обязательно.



> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028


Да, Рус, молодец, что эту ссылку дал. Темка, действительно, нужная! :Ok:  Я сама по ней училась, когда новичком была.

----------


## lyapota

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане! Счастлива!!! НАШЛА то, что ДАВНО искала:) Меня зовут Алевтина. Проведением праздников занимаюсь не так давно, наконец - то приобрела единомышленников, советчиков и просто позитивно-настроенных людей. Пока я только вливаюсь в ваш теплый коллектив, надеюсь будем дружить:)

----------


## Курица

*lyapota*, здравствуй,Алечка! Только тебя нам и не хватало!!!
Я уже тебя очень уважаю, потому что ты из Марий Эл, места, откуда наша заслуженная форумчанка, моя давняя подруга и просто замечательный человек-Иринка ВЕТЕР НАМЕРЕНИЯ...Она-из Йошкар-Олы.А ты где живёшь?

----------


## lyapota

Я тоже живу в Йошкар-Оле. Город свой ОООЧЕНЬ люблю, да и республику тоже - она у нас красивая и славится традициями. Работаю в школе-интернате для детей с нарушениями зрения педагогом-организатором уже 14 лет. Сегодня я поняла - я влюбилась в ваш сайт, правда пока не всегда понимаю где нахожусь, но начинаю ориентироваться потихонечку.

----------


## Курица

> Работаю в школе-интернате


Какое совпадение, я -тоже...только с сиротами!!!



> Я тоже живу в Йошкар-Оле.


ну, значит,с ириной точно познакомишься!!!




> Сегодня я поняла - я влюбилась в ваш сайт


так по-другому и не бывает...тут или геологи, или влюблённые в форум люди-третьего не дано.




> правда пока не всегда понимаю где нахожусь, но начинаю ориентироваться потихонечку.


 :Ok:  терпение и труд всё перетрут!!! Если что-спрашивай... не стесняйся!

----------


## lyapota

Сирот и у нас хватает из 150 - 34 - это много:( на днях отправляем их в летний лагерь

----------


## lyapota

> Если что-спрашивай... не стесняйся!


вопросов у меня очень много, я буду обращаться за советами. А как спрашивать? можно в личку или в определенных темах?

----------


## Светлана Шафаренко

> Если что-спрашивай... не стесняйся!


Татьяна, подскажите пожалуйста, что такое " Вступить в группы" в личном кабинете. Что тут за группы такие на форуме? Ни одной не видела, может и я куда вступлю...

----------


## Курица

> я буду обращаться за советами. А как спрашивать? можно в личку или в определенных темах?


и в личку. и в темах-как тебе удобнее! :Yes4:

----------


## Аленка2

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Елена. На сайте зарегистрирована давно, но к сожалению очень плохо ориентируюсь. Занимаюсь проведением мероприятий уже несколько лет, совместно с прекрасной музыкальной командой. Направьте пожалуйста на путь истенный!!!))) Как получить доступ ко всем разделам и как вести в них переписку! Спасибо!!!

----------


## &Strekoza&

> Мне, кажется, как у мамы у Вас должны быть другие заботы, ну, по крайней мере, не Вы должны заботиться о конкурсах на второй день. Вот как отправить жениха, встретить невесту, какие слова сказать - это все можно найти на любом свадебном портале, только выбирайте, что Вам нравится. А вот уж какие конкурсы провести, то довертесь профессионалам или же подругам невесты, ну уж явно не Вам готовить развлекательую программу.


Да ладно вам!!!! Хочется человеку - пусть занимается!!! Не было бы желания, кто бы её заставил? :Grin:  Мне тоже все так говорили....ты мама - вот и плавай по залу. А я провела сама свадьбу сына на ура!!!! Человек если хочет - горы может свернуть!!! И только он сам знает что ему нужно, и его гостям!

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Елена. На сайте зарегистрирована давно, но к сожалению очень плохо ориентируюсь.


Привет,Лен...Плохо ориентируешься потому, что мало читаешь и пишешь, мало общаешься...то есть прописалась в нашей "Коммунальной квартире"(помнишь песенку такую, Дюна поёт???))))-а не живёшь...Кто ж тебя в "святая святых" пустит? :Grin: 
надо писать, общаться, и все двери перед тобой ОТ-КРО-ЮТ-СЯ, поверь...И сама не заметишь, как...
Только сначала  прочти пост Марины Админовны, это тут:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136284

----------


## Аленка2

Большое спасибо за информацию! Теперь буду внимательно изучать форум)

----------


## Lin-natal

Спасибо за подсказку.

----------


## Абракадабер

Здравствуйте,дорогая курочка и все остальные цыплятки))
Тож хочу быть цыпленком)) Пока только вылупилась тут, маааленькая такая, жеооолтенькая, ничего, щас буду перышками обрастать!
Я занимаюсь детскими праздниками уже почти 4 года.

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*Абракадабер*,

----------


## Абракадабер

*Сенова Оксана*, А можно я не в гости,а на совсем останусь? :Grin: 

Наглею не по дням,а по часам :Grin:

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*Абракадабер*,  в гости , ко мне, я пригласила :Grin: (см. автоподпись).а проще http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=443

----------


## Абракадабер

АААаА,вон оно чего!!!! Пока нет прав доступа... еще чуть чуть и подам документы на прописку. в Вашей теме :Yes4:

----------


## Курица

*Абракадабер*, привет, новичок! 



> Я занимаюсь детскими праздниками уже почти 4 года.


А по работе что ни на есть-старичок!!! :Ok: 
Меня не было пару деньков, не сразу отреагировала, спасибо Ксюшке-она, умничка, дежурство по ин-ку батору осуществляла, приветливо встретила, молодчина!!!
А если ещё и пропишешься у неё-будешь танцевать как... :Ok: как...сама Сенова!!!  :Ok: вот!!!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Я занимаюсь детскими праздниками уже почти 4 года.


Здорово!
Располагайся, рады видеть!

----------


## Абракадабер

*Курица*, да ладно,старичок! еще столькому предстоит научиться...
*Руслан Шумилов*, уже семки достала!!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> уже семки достала!!


В детстве нельзя было мне их есть, так как играл в духовом оркестре на трубе - для инструмента чревато.
В юности и уже в взрослой жизни нельзя было их есть, так как занимался вокалом - для голосовых связок чревато.
И теперь из всех знакомых, я единственный, кто не умеет их щелкать)))

----------


## Абракадабер

хм..ну тогда достану попкорн! :Grin:  не буду ж я одна сидеть и жевать))

----------


## Курица

> не буду ж я одна сидеть и жевать))


можешь жевать со мной...глядя в монитор...только он что-то у тебя тускловат...
Ладно, счас, поможем мы этому горю:

----------


## Абракадабер

:Grin:  Какая прелесть!! а с другой стороны можно "помочь"?
фю,а какая ж она слюнявая!!!
Попкорн сладкий али соленый?

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> хм..ну тогда достану попкорн! не буду ж я одна сидеть и жевать))


Меня угостили друзья таранкой, так я со сладким чаем её приговариваю, мммм..........

----------


## YLKE

> И теперь из всех знакомых, я единственный, кто не умеет их щелкать)))


Доктора стоматологи категорически запрещают есть семечки и сухарики. Вот приходиться в этом удовольствии себе отказать. Зубы то они очень дорогие.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Доктора стоматологи категорически запрещают есть семечки и сухарики. Вот приходиться в этом удовольствии себе отказать. Зубы то они очень дорогие.


Как то моему знакомому стоматологу вопрос задали, мол, что бы вы запретили, что бы сохранить зубы, он ответил так - *Я бы запретил все кондитерские фабрики.* :Grin:

----------


## Lin-natal

Здравствуйте уважаемая Мама КУРОЧКА и все форумчане! Прошу Вас принять и меня под свое крыло. Я зарегестрирована на сайте давно, но незнала как общаться, ведь не кого незнаю,страшно, чувствую себя не ловко, пока не зашла на "курочку".  Поэтому начну с самого начало, меня зовут Наташа, я провожу праздники уже 10 лет, работаю в школе. Но когда стала проводить праздники поняла это мое, это то от чего я получаю большое душевное удовольствие,мне нравиться людям дарить веселье и от этого я  заряжаюсь энергией, задором ,радостью и желанием творить что то новое. Очень люблю общаться с новыми талантливыми людьми, учится чемуто интересному, хотелось бы побывать на ваших фестивалях, познокомится с вами поближе. И хочу сказать Вам всем большое СПАСИБО за ваше гостиприимство, за ваш талант.  И чем смогу тем помогу.

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте уважаемая Мама КУРОЧКА


и тебе,Наташ, не хворать!...здравствовать... :Aga: 



> Прошу Вас принять и меня под свое крыло.


считай, что ты уже там...Не тесно? :Grin: Хотя-в тесноте-не в обиде!



> чувствую себя не ловко, пока не зашла на "курочку".


ты имеешь в виду-на огонёк? Или-всё же-прям на МЕНЯ??? :Vah:  :Yahoo:  а теперь "сядешь, и ножки свесишь"?????????? Шучу,шучу!!!



> Очень люблю общаться с *новыми* талантливыми людьми


а я больше люблю общаться со* старыми* талантливыми людьми... :Blush2: знаешь -почему? Они БОЛЬШЕ знают, раз дольше жили!



> я провожу праздники уже 10 лет


вот ! :Ok: значит, и ты уже старая! :Girl Blum2: 

кАроче-начинай общаться, хватит быть геологом!!!



> не кого незнаю,страшно, чувствую себя не ловко


меня уже знаешь...

----------


## Абракадабер

:Grin:  сплошняком одни старики
темка чем то мне напомнила группы психологической помощи :Grin: 
"здравствуйте, меня зовут Маша"
"ЗДРАСТЕ"
"я Аниматор-Тамада"
"понимаем..."
 :Grin:

----------


## Lin-natal

КУРОЧКА , спасибо за ответ и приглашение, и за комплимент по поводу "старая". В эту пятницу провожу встречу выпускников 35 лет, возрост у выпускников уже за 50, может подскажите что либо? Пожалуйста

----------


## Курица

> В эту пятницу провожу встречу выпускников 35 лет, возрост у выпускников уже за 50, может подскажите что либо?


скажу только одно...к сожалению - ты им будешь не нужна после первого часа встречи!

Песенку им распечатай вот эту( только ПОКРУПНЕЕ):
*ТРЯХНЕМ СТАРИНОЮ.*
 На мотив песни « Как здорово, что все мы здесь сегодня собрались.»
 МЫ БЫЛИ ОКТЯБРЯТА, ВЕСЕЛЫЕ РЕБЯТА,
 В ЧАПАЕВА ИГРАЛИ, А ИНОГДА ДРАЛИСЬ.
 ТАК ВСПОМНИМ ЖЕ ДАВАЙТЕ, О ТЕХ 70 -ЫХ,
 КАК ЗДОРОВО, ЧТО ВСЕ МЫ ЗДЕСЬ СЕГОДНЯ СОБРАЛИСЬ.

 МЫ « МИРУ-МИР» ПИСАЛИ, ВОЙНУ ПО ФИЛЬМАМ ЗНАЛИ..
 И МЫ СТРАНОЙ ГОРДИЛИСЬ, В КОТОРОЙ РОДИЛИСЬ!
 НО ЛЕТ ПРОШЛО НЕМАЛО, И ТОЙ СТРАНЫ НЕ СТАЛО.
 КАК ЗДОРОВО , ЧТО ВСЕ МЫ ЗДЕСЬ СЕГОДНЯ СОБРАЛИСЬ.

 И ТЕХ ДАВАЙТЕ ВСПОМНИМ, КТО НАМ ЧИТАЛ МОРАЛИ,
 УЧИЛ НАУКАМ РАЗНЫМ И ДАЛ ПУТЕВКУ В ЖИЗНЬ.
 МЫ ИХ ПОРОЙ БОЯЛИСЬ, НО ВСЕ ЖЕ УВАЖАЛИ,
 КАК ЗДОРОВО,ЧТО ВСЕ МЫ ЗДЕСЬ СЕГОДНЯ СОБРАЛИСЬ.

 И ВОТ УЖЕ СЕДЫЕ, ЗУБОВ ПОМЕНЬШЕ СТАЛО,
 ВСЕ ЧАЩЕ НОЮТ КОСТИ… МЫ СЕТУЕМ НА ЖИЗНЬ.
 ТРЯХНЕМ ЖЕ СТАРИНОЮ, И ЧЕМ ЕЩЕ ОСТАЛОСЬ.
 КАК ЗДОРОВО,ЧТО ВСЕ МЫ ЗДЕСЬ СЕГОДНЯ СОБРАЛИСЬ.

минус - http://narod.ru/disk/54412995001.8b6...D1%8C.mp3.html 


Остальное-смотри личку,Наташ! :Ok:

----------


## optimistka17

Тань, ты всерьез думаешь, что через час на встрече выпускников ведущий не нужен?
Может тебе просто такая компашка попадалась?
Да, то, что пускаются в воспоминания и начинаются разговоры,- а помнишь...-это да.
Но думаю, что дело не так уж безнадежно.
Я лет пять назад, едва зарегестрировавшись на Форуме о своих вечерах выпускников рассказывала. Поискать?

----------


## Lin-natal

Девчонки провила встречу выпускников, все получилось здорово Курочке благодарность за помощь и подсказки.
Вы говорите что через час не нужен ведущий у меня получилось наоборот, 15 мин внимания в начале праздника, а затем час без внимания,но после пошла работа. Проводила игру , я ее склеяла из всего по чуть-чуть,что нашла на сайте, было весело. Может комуто пригодится.
Игра "Здоровалки при встречи"
Круговорот - внешний и внутринний, при остановке музыки задание:1) вы встретились год спустя целуем и обнимаем др. др.2) вы встретились 5 лет спустя обнялись и сказали " Ба какие люди!" 3) через 10 лет широко улыбались и говорили " Сколько лет , сколько зим!" 4) чере 20 лет вы терлись носиками, 4) через 35 летвы встретились и положив руку на сердце сказали "Отлично выглядишь!",5) чере50 лет когда вы встретитесь вы широко откроете глаза и скажите "А ты кто?"

----------


## Lin-natal

optimistka17. Извените не прочитала вашего сообщения,  заглянула на сайт после работы, но спасибо за руку помощи.

----------


## Natusya

Здарвствуйте,мама курочка и форумчане. Без вашей помощи не обойдусь.Нужно украсить шарами и тканью свадьбу в украинском стиле.Посоветовали найти тему оч.умелые ручки,а где это не могу найти.Помогите пожалуйста.

----------


## Курица

> Посоветовали найти тему оч.умелые ручки,а где это не могу найти.Помогите пожалуйста.


Это тут: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131938 
( Декорирование залов тканями) :Yes4:

----------


## Natusya

Спасибо!

----------


## Lin-natal

мАМА кУРОЧКА И ФОРУМЧАНЕ, ЕСТЬ ЛИ ГДЕ ПЕРВЫЙ ТАНЕЦ МОЛОДЫХ, НО КОМБИНИРОВАНЫЙ, ПЕРЕХОД ИЗ  ОДНОГО СТИЛЯ В ДРУГОЙ СТИЛЬ. мОЛОДЫЕ ЗАХОТЕЛИ ТАКОЙ ТАНЕЦ. пОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Курица

> ЕСТЬ ЛИ ГДЕ ПЕРВЫЙ ТАНЕЦ МОЛОДЫХ, НО *КОМБИНИРОВАНЫЙ, ПЕРЕХОД ИЗ  ОДНОГО СТИЛЯ В ДРУГОЙ СТИЛЬ*. мОЛОДЫЕ ЗАХОТЕЛИ


у нас на форуме, как в Греции-ЕСТЬ всё.
Держи* такой* танец:
на майле - http://files.mail.ru/LA0YT5 
на Народе:
http://narod.ru/disk/54879505001.8c6...82%D0%B0%D0%BD

----------


## Курица

*svetysik*, вижу, что ты сама нашла путь к нашему костру в ночи!!! Ну и молодец. давай - ка, со своими-то шашлычками, да к нам на огонёк!
 Вон, какая у тебя фамилия знаменитая...я стихи Андрея, твоего тёзки-Дементьева, очень даже уважаю...
Вот это, например:
Одни по воротам целят,
Другие-играют в пас.
не важно. как нас оценят.
Важнее-чем вспомнят нас!!!
 :Grin:

----------


## svetysik

Я новичок у вас, но сразу поняла, что здесь всё серьёзно, но не испугаете, я хочу быть с вами. Примите меня под крылышко ( обалдеть какие огромные должны быть крылья у мамы курицы, ведь нас....у-у-у не сосчитать, а ещё на подходе сколько). Ну как принимаете?

----------


## Курица

> но не испугаете


тьфу-тьфу-тьфу...мы ж-не страшные,Свет!!!! :Girl Blum2: 



> я хочу быть с вами.


Так считай, что ты уже в одной с нами упряжке, молодец-сразу и личико показала!!!!  :Ok: 
Расскажи-что за праздники ведёшь, давно ли занимаешься этим наиинтереснейшим делом? :Meeting:

----------


## Lin-natal

Танюша , МЭРСИ ВАМ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Девчонки и мальчишки, подскажите где можно преобрести надувные куклы,  те которые одевают на человека и качают?

----------


## Курица

> Девчонки и мальчишки, подскажите где можно преобрести надувные куклы,  те которые одевают на человека и качают?


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...29#post4405329 вот, например,  рекламная темка, глянь...

----------


## Lin-natal

Танюша, а вы используете эти аэрокостюмы на праздниках?   И еще один вопрос, кто-то из ребят уже заказывал с этого сайта?

----------


## Курица

> Танюша, а вы используете эти аэрокостюмы на праздниках?


Лично у меня нет ни одного аэрокостюма.
А многие из форумчан их используют с удовольствием.

----------


## Lin-natal

Ребята, кто проводит на свадьбах анимационные танцы? Я нашла на одном сайте вот эта сылк http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtZwMyf5PU0 извените по другому не умею, но просмотрите мне понравилось, может кто то и видел. Подкиньтееще что нибудь.

----------


## Я&нина

> анимационные танцы


загляни вот сюда
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135970 и сюда http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136432

----------


## Lin-natal

Анреевна, спасибо вам большое за подсказки. Посмотрела очень интересно, но все как то сложно, Буду вникать и учить. Дочка приехала из лагеря и показала много анимашек, теперь учу сней, так здорово!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## лиликож

Я - Лилия, и я - новенькая, и я боюсь, тут такие все продвинутые! А я любитель, но люблю вести праздники. Мой девиз: делаешь дело - так делай хорошо. Ни разу не повторила сценарий юбилея, праздника. В поисках нового, зажигательного и  занесло меня к вам. А  у меня новость - сегодня пригласили провести свадьбу, скажете - какая ж это новость! Новое в том, что свадебка хуторская, во дворе, как в старые добрые времена: шалаш, полог, мать сыра земля под ногами. Для меня - это впервые. Так что, наверное, неслучайно я к вам попала. Принимайте меня , добрые люди!

----------


## орбит

*лиликож*, Привет! ты главное не бойся, а общайся! от этого все мы будем в выигрыше!!!

----------


## лиликож

Ой, ответили! Спасибо, девушки! Докладываю: сегодня занималась речью, дыханием. Вчера было 10 Егорок, сегодня - 14. Расту! Сотрудница пригласила на Д.Р.-просто, как коллега коллегу, на природу, к Дону-реке. Мыслей никаких, решила пока: сделаю подарок "букет из конфет". Все, побежала "крутить" цветы. Целую Мастерицу и Оленьку!

----------


## Елена В.

Здравствуйте! Я новичок. Очень хотелось бы влиться в ваше дружное сообщество! Случайно забрела на этот форум в поисках информации по празднику, и вот, уже как неделю не могу не зайти на форум, хоть на пять минуточек. Очень надеюсь, что вы меня примете :Yes4:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Очень надеюсь, что вы меня примете


привет! примем, конечно, ведь , исходя из названия темы: ТОлько Вас нам и не хватало) :Victory: 
рассказывайте о себе, кто Вы, как поживаете, все что захотите о себе рассказать, что б познакомиться поближе)

----------


## Чалыкушу

Здравствуйте! Зарегистрировалась почти месяц назад и почти сразу же сломался компьютер, но каждый день захожу на форум с телефона. Думала дождусь,когда сделают комп,тогда и напишу,ан нет не вытерпела. Не могу и дня без вас! Надеюсь примете?

----------


## KAlinchik

> Надеюсь примете?


и тебя примем:)
 а как к тебе обращаться? и с чем связан такой ник?

----------


## Елена В.

> рассказывайте о себе, кто Вы, как поживаете, все что захотите о себе рассказать, что б познакомиться поближе)


Спасибо за теплый прием! Меня зовут Елена, я работаю заведующей торгового предприятия, у нас сеть магазинов, несколько кафе и столовая. Работа тамады можно сказать мое хобби. Хотя занимаюсь я этим уже больше 4х лет. Работаем семейным тандемом - дочь занимается музыкой. Мы не профессионалы, конечно, но все остаются довольны.  :Derisive:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Меня зовут Елена, я работаю заведующей торгового предприятия,


Классно!
Лена, по-моему заведующих, работающих в торговле, у нас на форуме практически нет)
 а почему работа тамады - это хобби? расскажи( если не секрет, конечно) как ты к этому пришла?

----------


## Чалыкушу

Спасибо! Меня зовут Света,я тоже новичок в этом деле. Но я обажаю свою работу! Блиииин как неудобно писать и читать с телефона(он у меня старенький). А  ник такой, потому что очень нравится книга"Королек, птичка певчая"

----------


## KAlinchik

> ник такой, потому что очень нравится книга"Королек, птичка певчая"


ты знаешь, я когда-то тоже любила этот сериал)))))))
 ты похожа на нее? почему именно главная героиня, СВета?

----------


## Елена В.

> а почему работа тамады - это хобби? расскажи( если не секрет, конечно) как ты к этому пришла?


Раньше мне очень нравилось проводить корпоративы на работе, дни рождения коллег. Всем очень нравилось, кто-то кому-то рассказал, тот еще кому-то передал и начали поступать заказы. Была проблема с музыкальным оформлением, но мне в этом помогла дочь. Сначала были небольшие праздники, юбилеи, корпоративы, потом стали проводить свадьбы, новый год и.т.д. С каждым разом мы совершенствуемся, ищем что-то новое. Только вот дочка уезжает в этом году учиться, придется искать нового диджея :Smile3: .

----------


## KAlinchik

> Только вот дочка уезжает в этом году учиться, придется искать нового диджея.


о,это вечная  проблема тамады-поиски постоянного ди-джея

----------


## Елена В.

> Классно!
> Лена, по-моему заведующих, работающих в торговле, у нас на форуме практически нет)
> а почему работа тамады - это хобби? расскажи( если не секрет, конечно) как ты к этому пришла?


Расскажи ты о своем творчестве. Очень интересно пообщаться с профессионалом в этом деле.

----------


## KAlinchik

> Расскажи ты о своем творчестве. Очень интересно пообщаться с профессионалом в этом деле.


ой,Лен, ты когда пропишешься у нас, тебе будет с кем поговрить , у нас тут знаешь, сколько профессионалов!

----------


## Елена В.

> ой,Лен, ты когда пропишешься у нас, тебе будет с кем поговрить , у нас тут знаешь, сколько профессионалов!


Вопрос в том еще охотно ли профессионалы с новичками общаются=)

----------


## KAlinchik

> Вопрос в том еще охотно ли профессионалы с новичками общаются=)


Леночка, не переживай, у нас очень дружелюбный форум)))

----------


## Елена В.

> Леночка, не переживай, у нас очень дружелюбный форум)))


Я успела заметить! Спасибо.

----------


## KAlinchik

*Елена В.*, Лена, ты походи- погуляй по форуму)я уверена, найдешь, с кем и о чем пообщаться!

----------


## Чалыкушу

> ты знаешь, я когда-то тоже любила этот сериал)))))))
>  ты похожа на нее? почему именно главная героиня, СВета?


незнаю,сериал не видела,просто она мне нравится. Принесут мой агрегат,сразу выложу фото. Она красивая?

----------


## KAlinchik

> Она красивая?


как по мне, то очень))

----------


## Лорушка

Здравствуйте, Татьяночка Курица и обитатели сей темы! Спасибо, что есть вы на этом свете, что вы такие замечательные, добрые, умные, уважаемые и настоящие профи! 
Я очень рада, что попала к вам на форум, но как-то ворвалась в дверь и сразу наверх, не думайте, что невоспитанная, просто получилось как с тем ребенком, который первый раз в "Детском мире"- все интересно, ярко, красиво, завлекательно, вот и потерялась! Извините, пожалуйста!
Прочитала тему, сделала работу над ошибками, для общения готова, вобщем.

Немножко о себе - работаю в школе, учителем, опыт проведения праздников очень небольшой - юбилей мужа (но там все друзья- поддерживали), и свадьба брата - небольшая, человек 30-35, и до форума считала, что провела хорошо (все довольны остались), а вот теперь понимаю, что да... Один раз проводила юбилей за символическую денежку - уже среди совсем чужих людей, и, праздник не испортила, хотя разницу поняла. Среди своих быть главной, ведущей намного легче. 
Сейчас в отпуске с маленьким сынишкой, а тут такой подарок - форум ИН-КУ! И сразу захотелось проводить праздники и страшно - диджея у меня нет, на свадьбе муж слегка помогал, на юбилее - подруга, а одна боюсь. Да и почитав на форуме, не хочется людям испортить праздник. Поэтому пока  стараюсь для своих близких создавать праздник. 
Очень люблю делать ролики (слайд-шоу), нашла техническую поддержку - программу Прошоу,осваиваю,  но считаю, что от эффектов не все зависит, хотя, возможности, наверняка,  расширяются. 
Подскажите, а где можно поделиться идеями своих роликов, выложить их в какой теме? Если они не в Прошоу сделаны?

Как учитель географии к геологам всегда относилась хорошо, поэтому считаю, что на форуме не геологи, а черные копатели! :Aga:  

Надеюсь на сотрудничество! и Дружбу! в разных темках отметилась, а друзья еще не появились. АУ! :Blush2:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Здравствуйте, Татьяночка Курица и обитатели сей темы!


Здравствуй,Лорушка! Танюша пока нет, она в отпуске, но я знаю, что возражать она не будет, что ты тут расположилась)



> Надеюсь на сотрудничество! и Дружбу! в разных темках отметилась, а друзья еще не появились. АУ!


скоро все будет, немного терпения)
 а в каких темах общаться понравилось?

----------


## Лорушка

> а в каких темах общаться понравилось?


Где бы мне не понравилось - такие  темы разве есть здесь? Я еще не была, но, конечно, понравилось там, где отвечают- здесь, у Окрыленной - там я сама придумала рифмы к гаданиям, и не опоздала при обсуждении, а то иногда читаешь и мысли есть по этому поводу, а обсуждение приходится на 2010 год, например. Но везде очень доброжелательная атмосфера, очень хочется общаться здесь и подружиться, и быть полезной. 
*KAlinchik*, все-таки, откуда берутся зелененькие квадратики с девизом (под ником), кто их ставит, укого такие полномочия есть?

----------


## Сенова Оксана

> все-таки, откуда берутся зелененькие квадратики с девизом (под ником), кто их ставит, укого такие полномочия есть?


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136284 тут отвечают на все тех вопросы :Yes4:

----------


## Istan

Привет всем! Очень классный форум. только времени нет совсем. Я работаю библиотекарем, провожу свадьбы, дни рождения, мероприятия в ДК. Тоже люблю делать слайд-шоу в Puover pont. Ну мне это по работе часто приходится делать. У нас на свадьбах почти всегда музыканты поют, диджеи не в почёте, и поэтому ведущей трудней, они не хотят включать сопровождение музыкальное, нарезки. Считают они свой блок сделали, теперь ты играй. Ну если ещё одним миксом то включат, а нарезки боже упаси!

----------


## svetysik

> тьфу-тьфу-тьфу...мы ж-не страшные,Свет!!!!
> 
> Так считай, что ты уже в одной с нами упряжке, молодец-сразу и личико показала!!!! 
> Расскажи-что за праздники ведёшь, давно ли занимаешься этим наиинтереснейшим делом?


После затяжного молчания, как в том слогине:"И снова здравствуйте!". Очень не хватало общения с вами, но подряд юбилей двойняшек 55 лет и две свадьбы, а у меня маленький "пунктик"-когда я в творческом процессе подготовки, то полностью выпадаю из окружающего мира ( спасибо домашним-понимают!). Я веду всё, с чем ко мне обратятся. Основная проблема в том, что село наше небольшое, гости на торжествах почти одни и те же и приходится готовить все сценарии заново, повтор не пройдёт( хотя может это я так устроена-буду чувствовать себя неуютно,когда кто-то вдруг скажет: "А я это уже видел у вас!"). Надеюсь на помощь вашего сайта, разумеется в обмен на свои наработки.В этой индустрии я недавно, всего лишь три года, но у меня как в той поговорке:"Год за два".

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*Лорушка*, 
*Istan*, 
*svetysik*, Приветствуем вас!




> а друзья еще не появились. АУ!


Предложение дружбы уже отправил.




> Подскажите, а где можно поделиться идеями своих роликов, выложить их в какой теме? Если они не в Прошоу сделаны?


Можно пока здесь, корифеи потом подскажут.




> KAlinchik, все-таки, откуда берутся зелененькие квадратики с девизом (под ником), кто их ставит, укого такие полномочия есть?


И тут тоже:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028




> У нас на свадьбах почти всегда музыканты поют, диджеи не в почёте, и поэтому ведущей трудней, они не хотят включать сопровождение музыкальное, нарезки. Считают они свой блок сделали, теперь ты играй.


В таких случаях я беру с собой своего звукооператора, он со своим ноутбуком подключается к их микшерному пульту - и музыканты не дёргаются и ведущий спокоен.
Есть один минус - сумма гонорара за работу увеличивается для оплаты диджея..........

----------


## Istan

В таких случаях я беру с собой своего звукооператора, он со своим ноутбуком подключается к их микшерному пульту - и музыканты не дёргаются и ведущий спокоен.
Есть один минус - сумма гонорара за работу увеличивается для оплаты диджея..........[/QUOTE]
спасибо за совет!!!

----------


## лиликож

Здравствуйте, товарищи! Пригласили на день рождения, будут одни девушки. Каждая из приглашенных готовит номер - тост, застольную игру, стихотворение ... От себя лично подарю букет из конфет: из розовой гофрированной бумаги сделала розы, внутрь вставлю конфеты в розовой обвертке. Пока крутила , придумала  название букету: "Розовый сон". Это название и "подвело" меня к номеру:  вместе с конфетами вложу листики с рисунками-снами -бабочка, бисер, мыло... а я буду их толковать. например: Приснилась бабочка вам вновь -видать, большая ждет любовь. Или : мылом моешся во сне - будешь   ты богат вполне. Стишки подсмотрела в журнале "Чем развлечь гостей" №4,2012. Журнал этот очень люблю, позволяет не повторяться, находить всякий раз что- новенькое, не избитое.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Здравствуйте, товарищи!


Здравствуй товарищ  :Grin: 
Рады видеть в этой теме!

----------


## Джина

> Подскажите, а где можно поделиться идеями своих роликов, выложить их в какой теме? Если они не в Прошоу сделаны?


Заходи в эту тему. Там хозяйничает Ира Ветерок, замечательный человек и мастер в создании фильмов

http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=266

----------


## Антонина_Тарасова

Привет всем!!! Я новичок на форуме и собираюсь стать новичком в непростом деле - выступлениях на праздниках. Планирую купить ростовую куклю Свинку-стриптизершу. Очень стесняюсь выступать. Пришла искать советов и поддержки  :Smile3:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Планирую купить ростовую куклю Свинку-стриптизершу.


 :Vah: 
Может по этому:




> Очень стесняюсь выступать.






> Пришла искать советов и поддержки


Что могу сказать - все мы всегда что то впервые делаем. А боимся из-за того, что для нас это ново и "незнакомое", как первый поцелуй))))
За то раз "поцелуешься" - не остановишься  :Yes4: 
Так, что - дерзай с уверенным взглядом на будущее!

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

> Что могу сказать - все мы всегда что то впервые делаем. А боимся из-за того, что для нас это ново и "незнакомое", как первый поцелуй))))
> За то раз "поцелуешься" - не остановишься


Руслан, прям в точку! :Grin:  :Taunt:  :Ok:

----------


## Viktory1

Всем доброго дня! Даже не знаю с чего начать.... 
Зовут меня Юлия, живу и работою в г.Николаев (Украина). Попала сюда не случайно, подруга посоветовала. Сейчас мне 28 лет, из них 18 лет в тесном сотрудничестве со сценой.
По специальности я режиссер-организатор. 10 лет работаю с детьми, веду актерское мастерство. Вместе пишем сценарии, учим роли, создаем реквизит. 
Моя коллега привлекла меня к ведению мероприятий, за что ей огромное спасибо. (Натали - я тебя люблю).
1 год я плодотворно работала на этом поприще. Но потом судьба увела меня в другую сторону - я занялась маркетингом. И пришлось что-то выбирать.
В сфере маркетинга я работаю 4 год. И вот по истечению этого срока я поняла, что не дает мне эта профессия МУРАШЕК и БАБОЧЕК, которые появляются после того, когда все гости аплодируют стоя и говорят спасибо.
В общем, хочу вернуться к истокам. К тому ремеслу, без которого душе моей тесно. Буду рада, если подскажите мне добрыми советами. С чего начать?

----------


## ненька

> Буду рада, если подскажите мне добрыми советами. С чего начать?


Активно общаться и осваивать просторы форума. Здесь ты найдешь профессиональный ответ на любой вопрос.

----------


## Viktory1

Спасибо. Если честно, я пока ничего не понимаю, что тут и как))) Буду стараться все понять!

----------


## collst

Всем доброго времени. очень полезный форум. Получаю удовольствие от общения с приятными людьми

----------


## Елена В.

> Всем доброго времени. очень полезный форум. Получаю удовольствие от общения с приятными людьми


День добрый. Недавно на форуме? Познакомимся? Рассказывай о себе.

----------


## MariGri

Добрый вечер! Я только у вас второй день. Что-то трудновато пока. :Blush2:  Тем неменее очень нравится!!!  :Ok:

----------


## Курица

> Я только у вас второй день. Что-то трудновато пока. Тем неменее очень нравится!!!


*MariGri*, то ли ещё будет, ой-ёй-ёй... :Yahoo:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Что-то трудновато пока.


Марина, а в чём именно сложности? Спрашивай - подскажем, поможем!
Мы через это проходили тоже  :Grin:

----------


## kroschka20

Привет всем! Узнала про ин-ку из форума vkmonline.com. Простите, что начинаю с критики, но очень жаль, что здесь нет возможности делиться нарезками без файлообменника, я имею в виду функции нет такой, добавить муз. файл. Я думаю многим эта вещичка помогла бы. Прослушать музыку перед тем как скачать. Очень удобно. Вопрос для программистов, возможно ли таким образом улучшить форум? А так всё просто обалденно!

----------


## MariGri

Сложностью является пока испытательный срок.  :Blink: Так как  пытаясь написать сообщение, оказывается, что для меня ещё закрыты дверцы. Ну и, конечно же, страшновато как-то общаться с такими маститами. как ВЫ. Дело в том, что основная моя работа  -  учитель русского языка и литературы, а с  Вашей профессией меня связывает только 1 свадьба, 1 юбилей и 1 детский день рождения. Скоро грядёт второй. Опыта совсем маловато, наработок СВОИХ тоже. Но есть ОГРОМНОЕ желание.  :Girl Blum2:

----------


## MariGri

А тут ещё осенью 100-летие школы. С чего начинать????? Так как одно дело, если бы был корпоратив, а то будет присутствовать и администрация города, гости, учителя и т.д.  :Tu:

----------


## Курица

> ак как  пытаясь написать сообщение, оказывается, что для меня ещё закрыты дверцы. Ну и, конечно же, страшновато как-то общаться с такими маститами. как ВЫ. Дело в том, что основная моя работа  -  учитель русского языка и литературы, а с  Вашей профессией меня связывает только 1 свадьба, 1 юбилей и 1 детский день рождения. Скоро грядёт второй. Опыта совсем маловато, наработок СВОИХ тоже. Но есть ОГРОМНОЕ желание.


Милости прошу тогда к нам во Флудористан!!!!!!!!!!!! Иди по ссылочке!!!!!!!!
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136717 
 Обо всём там поговорим, коллега (я по первому моему образованию тоже...филологиня :Grin: )))
И про 100-летний юбилей посоветуешься!!!

----------


## Джина

> нет возможности делиться нарезками без файлообменника,


Марина, но есть файлообменники, у которых есть предварительное прослушивание, что дает тебе возможность иметь муз. файл. если подходит или не скачивать. если это не то, что тебе надо. Например, вот этот
http://webfile.ru/

----------


## kroschka20

Я стараюсь читать форум сначала и заметила, что на очень многих ссылках истёк срок хранения. Просить людей каждый год перезагружать ссылки - хлопотно. А с функцией добавить муз. файл было бы удобней. Поймите меня правильно, я просто хотела, чтоб сайт стал ещё удобней в пользовании.

----------


## MariGri

Спасибо за приглашение. Побывать - то побывала, а вот спросить и написать ничего не могу там: закрытая темка  :Blush2:

----------


## Курица

> Побывать - то побывала, а вот спросить и написать ничего не могу там: закрытая темка


так это 10 том закрылся...а в последнем посте-адрес, где новый, 11-ый...Приходи-пообщаемся! :Grin:

----------


## KAlinchik

> а в последнем посте-адрес, где новый, 11-ый..


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136741
чтоб не блукала в поисках

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Сложностью является пока испытательный срок. Так как пытаясь написать сообщение, оказывается, что для меня ещё закрыты дверцы.


Но уже есть 10 сообщений!
Даю тебе ссылки.
Эта ссылка по вопросу технической части форума, там ответы практически на все технические вопросы, что да как:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028
Эта ссылка для ознакомления с правилами нашего форума:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128672
Это для юмора:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136173
А это темы, в котором есть доступ для всех - общайся:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=133783
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=37048
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=134075
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129448
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=82395
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135322
Ну и вдруг:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=133524

----------


## Лилия Sunny

Здравствуйте, я говорю вам, здравствуйте!
Доброго здоровья люди вам.
Каждый день и час желаю – здравствуйте!
Я для вас тепло души отдам.

Здравствуйте, я говорю вам, здравствуйте!
Всем родным, знакомым и друзьям.
Будьте счастливы, и просто, здравствуйте,
Мира, радости и процветанья вам!

Очень приятно, что есть этот форум и такие прекрасные люди....!!! И я могу поучиться у них, послушать их советы и принять тепло их душ!
А это вам подарок от меня...

[IMG]http://*********su/2287415m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> А это вам подарок от меня...


За подарок - *СПАСИБО!*
И какие волшебные слова Лилия, ты написала  :Blush2:  :Ok:

----------


## дюймовка

ну наконец то я со своим совковым "компьютерным" образованием сообразила где чего нажать чтоб влиться в ваши прекрасные ряды единомышленников-начинаем зарабатывать доверие-пойду в наработки

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> начинаем зарабатывать доверие-пойду в наработки


Удачи.

----------


## himmelinka

Здравствуйте! зарегистрировалась давно..а вот ходить пока не получалось и интернет не очень быстро работает, такая связь на Крайнем севере..по образованию я - юрист, но люблю писать сценарии и проводить их для знакомых, друзей и родных..у Вас тепло и уютно, возьмете под крылышко?

----------


## Курица

> по образованию я - юрист, но люблю писать сценарии и проводить их для знакомых, друзей и родных..у Вас тепло и уютно, возьмете под крылышко?


Йэсс! Считай, что ты уже там!!!

*himmelinka*, чем ник такой обусловлен? Немецкие корни? :Derisive:  (насколько я помню из школьной программы , "химмель"-это небо?)

----------


## himmelinka

> Йэсс! Считай, что ты уже там!!!
> 
> *himmelinka*, чем ник такой обусловлен? Немецкие корни? (насколько я помню из школьной программы , "химмель"-это небо?)


В университете пыталась учить немецкий? himmel  - действительно небо, слово понравилось, но когда заводила почту этот логин оказался занят, поэтому himmelinka
и под этим ником уже лет 12
а корни польско-русские...

----------


## collst

> День добрый. Недавно на форуме? Познакомимся? Рассказывай о себе.


Да не так давно, еще не совсем уловил правила форума, но надеюсь опытные пользователи в беде не бросят и подскажут если что:) Я занимаюсь организацией торжеств, сам пишу сценарии, разрабатываю анимационные программы для детей

----------


## Курица

> разрабатываю анимационные программы *для детей*


тогда тебе просто необходимо зайти вот в этот раздел:
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=128 
ТАМ тебя уже заждались!!! :Aga: 





> не так давно, еще не совсем уловил правила форума,


всё приходит со временем...общаться начинай активно, и всё получится...

----------


## nyurka

Я в новичках пока, а очень хочется общаться. Набраться опыта, и конечно самой быть полезной. Поможете мама-курочка? :Oj:

----------


## Курица

> Я в новичках пока, а очень хочется общаться. Набраться опыта, и конечно самой быть полезной. Поможете мама-курочка?


Естественно, Нюрочка!!! :Grin:  :Aga: 
Проходи, располагайся!Нам хормейстеРов как раз ОЧЕННО и не хватает в Ин-Ку баторе... :Aga: 
Пока осмотрись, по темкам пробегись...
Сама-то какое-то отношение к ведению праздников имеешь? 
ну, как на духу- КАК к нам попала на Форум? Кто-то "послал", или случайность? (хотя ни-че-го случайного не бывает)))
Жду ответа - прямо здесь, в темке!
Да, и еще-Беларусь большая, у нас есть чУдная ведущая из Брестской обл.-Оля. А ты откуда, девушка?

----------


## Mcandryu

Здравствуйте!!!Очень рад сдесь побывать!!!Замечательный форум!Интересно а из Украины есть кто то???

----------


## Курица

> Замечательный форум!


*Mcandryu*, спасибо на добром слове!



> Очень рад сдесь побывать!!!


Ого, наверное, давно не заглядывали? С 4-го то января 2009 года...




> а из Украины есть кто то???


не только кто-то, а много-премного кого-то: и Дам. и мужчины встречаются.
Сами-то-чьих будете? :Grin:  Из каких краёв?
Ты-запорожский казак, Андрий?

----------


## KAlinchik

> нтересно а из Украины есть кто то???


ты,наверное, счас удивишься, но представь:есть!:))))))))))) :Yahoo:  :Taunt:

----------


## Джина

> Интересно а из Украины есть кто то???


Я  одна из представителей нашего славного областного центра. А ты где живешь?

Земляк, а что это ты после столь длительного молчания, начал общаться, да уже успел нашкодничать где-то?(палочки красные над головой видишь?)

----------


## Igristaya

Всем доброе время суток! Меня зовут Наталья, я из Самары.По профессии я инженер-связист, а в отпуске про уходу за ребенком решила немного подработать аниматором. Людям понравилось, мне тоже. Потом вернулась на основную работу, аниматорство забросила. Иногда провожу знакомым/родственникам и бывшим клиентам, кто помнит и звонит. А вот после последнего ДР, такой позитив  поймала, что потянуло немного расширить свои горизонты и, может быть, больше времени уделить этому направлению. Поэтому и пишу-знакомлюсь!

----------


## Инна-Ника

ДОбрый вечер дорогие ин-кушники.. рада присоединиться к вашей дружной семье

----------


## roman kr

доброе время суток! очень интересный форум, но как то еще блуждаю тут((( с удовольствием бы поделился что наработанно))) кто нибудь подскажите (или карту нарисуйте)) с чего начать
P.S, буду очень благодарен

----------


## optimistka17

> ДОбрый вечер дорогие ин-кушники.. рада присоединиться к вашей дружной семье


А уж я как рада...
 Не передать словами.

----------


## PAN

*Igristaya*, 
*Инна-Ника*, 
*roman kr*, 

Никого не слушать - все к Курочке...)))

----------


## PAN

> с чего начать


Да по сути - начал с самого главного - начал проявил себя, написал первое сообщение...

Ещё 29 и месяц на форуме - и будет доступ в основные разделы...)))

Ну - и немаловажное - первое сообщение не где нибудь, а в инкубаторе... :Grin:  И это есть хорошо...

Таня, проводи молодого человека к истинным ценностям..)))

----------


## Анастасия Емельнова

Как мне у вас нравится!!! =))) Тепло, уютно! Буду осваиваться! =)

----------


## Курица

> Таня, проводи молодого человека к истинным ценностям..)))





> кто нибудь подскажите (или карту нарисуйте)) с чего начать


с Беседки, пожалуй...Это сюда:
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=120

----------


## KUZJA128

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Нина! 
Специальность моя совсем не связана с праздниками, но с детства нас с сестрой мама приучала к празднику, будучи тамадой-любителем. Родная тетя у меня профессиональная ведущая, с большущим стажем. Жизнь повернулась так, что пришлось нам с тетей бок о бок прожить год и тогда я поняла, чем я хочу заниматься по жизни. 
Так я встала на эту "скользкую тропу"  :Grin:  И теперь ползу по ней с черепашьей скоростью. Но я считаю, что главное - это не скорость развития, а желание дарить людям праздник, радость и хорошее настроение! Когда людям нравится, то что ты делаешь - это чудесно!
Но, до Вас - мэтров праздника, мне конечно же далеко!
Спасибо Вам за такой прекрасный сайт, за форум!  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## натальяяя

Всем добрый вечер)))Принимайте(может и нежданого)гостя из солнечного Крыма.(хотя сегодня про него такого не скажешь))))Меня зовут Наташа (просто все ники под таким именем уже заняты,видно много тезок) скажу честно занимаюсь в основном детскими праздниками)))Люблю деток ну и еще оформлениями шариками))))по форума много хожу но как то и в голову не пришло что есть форум для ведущих)))случайно наткнулась и не жалею)))
Так что если не против примите в свою"тесную" компанию)))

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Маша, молодец, что пришла. Мечты должны исполняться, а здесь они сбудутся быстрее, я уверенна. А первая твоя аватарка мне понравилась больше, ты там такая, как в жизни. 
Ой, может это не аватарка была, а фото в кабинете твоём?  :Yes4:

----------


## KAlinchik

> На этот форум меня пригласила ваша подружка Ирина (VETER NAMERENJA), за что я ей благодарна!!
> А вам надеюсь, будет интересно со мной общаться!


подруга нашей подруги- наша подруга!
Маша, проходи, располагайся. будь, как дома)
тем более, если будешь активно общаться- этот форум действительно станет твоим домом, поверь мне!
 если так случится. через пару месяцев вспомнишь мои слова))))))))))
*Анастасия Емельнова*, 
Настя, очень здорово, что придя на форум, ты стала общаться. вижу твои сообщения во многих темках,молодчинка, что не отмалчиваешься!

----------


## Курица

> но у вас тут так всё сложно.. постараюсь разобраться!!


Маш, не трудно делать, твудно -решиться СДЕЛАТЬ. А ты первый шаг сделеда.
Мне жаль, что в день моего приезда ты не смогла быть с нами-с Ириной и моими друзьями. Поверь-это бы приблизило твоё появление на Форуме)))

----------


## Аннабель

И снова здравствуйте, уважаемая курочка. Очень долгое время не заходила на сайт, в силу различных обстоятельств. Но сейчас спешу поделиться своими первыми достижениями. Буквально несколько дней назад провела свой первый юбилей. Море эмоций, десятки часов на подготовку и поиск материала, пошив и изготовление реквизита, подбор музыки и вот, оно свершилось, это самое маленькое чудо. Страшно боялась, но шла уверенно. Помните,как в кино, а ты ляпай, только ляпай уверенно. Вот и пошла уверенной походкой к дверям того самого зала, где ждала юбилярша. И вы знаете, все получилось. Конечно где-то были мелкие неполадки, какие-то заминки, без этого никуда. Но в итоге все остались счастливы, довольны и веселы. Спасибо за ваши советы и поддержку. Буду стараться продолжать в том же духе!

----------


## Курица

> пешу поделиться своими первыми достижениями. Буквально несколько дней назад провела свой первый юбилей. Море эмоций


Анечка! Нет, ведущая Анна Викторовна!!! Молодец ты какой!!! :Ok: так держать!!!



> Буду стараться продолжать в том же духе!


продолжай.
И если ты вернулась и больше не собираешься с нами расставаться, то милости просим к нам во Флудористан, это тут
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136954&page=13 
*Ж Д У !!!* :Tender:

----------


## Холява Лариса

Не знаю по теме или  куда сходить. Но у меня очень необычная просьба. Татьян, скажи пожалуйста. есть у нас , в нашем большом и шикарном доме девчата , котороых можно смело назвать - "Богини юбилеев". Которые  знают о юбилеях ВСЁ!  Которые помогут мне  разобраться - почему у меня не удаются юбилеи. Ну нет у меня четкой позиции по этому празднику. У меня всё время ощущения пут на ногах. Нет динамики, нет ритма четкого. Я бы назвала свои юбилеи - "тягомотина".

----------


## Курица

> скажи пожалуйста. есть у нас , в нашем большом и шикарном доме девчата , котороых можно смело назвать - "Богини юбилеев". Которые  знают о юбилеях ВСЁ!


есть...одна из них -Галкатк (она в темке Юбилеи-возраст не помеха практически всегда живёт), ну, ещё Виктория из Киренска...а ещё, говорят, у Курочки неплохо получается... :Blush2:

----------


## Холява Лариса

Значит, я всё правильно сделала. И вопрос задала нужному человеку. Татьян,  у меня куча вопросов по юбилеям. Уверена, что ты мне поможешь найти на них ответы. Начну с первого. Как  вы решаете (или как можно решить) проблему с поздравлениями ??? Готова описать чуть ли не по минутам сценарий свой. Ну тягомотина с этими пустыми поздравлениями меня убивает.

----------


## Курица

> у меня куча вопросов по юбилеям.


Ларис, можно завести новую темку...Например, "Юбилейный конструктор, или Что нам стоит юбилей построить..."
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...75#post4464175 

Это тут. :Ok: 
Всех заинтересованных-милости прошу на нашу Кухню...
Будем пробовать разные рецепты приготовления юбилеев...
НЕ ФИШКИ!!! А ПРИНЦИПЫ постороения...и тэ.пэ.

Персональное приглашение-Галкатк и Виктории из Киренска! :Aga:

----------


## Холява Лариса

> можно завести новую темку..


 Ух ты, да я и мечтать об этом не могла. Пошла на кухню. Хотя я уже и так на кухне - пойду на радостях чаек согрею. И на кухню, в кухне...

----------


## Аннабель

Спасибо огромное. Во Флудористан отправляюсь. Теряться не буду, честное пионерское!

----------


## Sve-ta-ta

Здравствуйте, мастера создания хорошего настроения! Порекомендовали ваш форум как кладезь полезной информации для ведущих. Действительно, изучив раздел «Форум ведущих», нашла много полезного на будущее, но осталось много вопросов. 
Самое худшее, что произойдет – мой пост удалят, а самое лучшее – я получу полезные советы :)

Немного о себе. Меня зовут Света, у меня скучная основная работа и очень веселая дополнительная — я провожу конкурсы в режиме онлайн для одной mmorpg. За 3 года мною было придумано и проведено столько конкурсов, викторин и других мероприятий, что не счесть, но все это было в Интернете =\ А теперь меня пригласили провести мероприятие в реальной жизни. Конечно, возможность получить такой ценный опыт упускать нельзя, и я согласилась. Но теперь страшно переживаю из-за того, что я совсем не знаю, как правильно выступать перед людьми о_о 
Честно признаюсь, что все сотни страниц десятков тем ИНКУ-батора я не осилила. Читала-читала многое, говорили тут о разном, а мне хотелось бы узнать об основах. В связи с этим вопросы!
Где можно почитать о том, как ведущий может расположить к себе зрителей?
Как привлечь внимание, если участникам застолья интереснее говорить друг с другом? И нужно ли их вообще отвлекать в таком случае?
Что делать, если участники стесняются выходить на конкурсы? Или участвуют в них вяло, тормозят?
Каких типичных ошибок следует избегать ведущему?  
Как должен выглядеть ведущий? Есть ли определенные требования к одежде или прическе? Строго, нарядно, избегать юбок или высоких каблуков, например. 
Как реагировать на навязчивых перепивших, которые лезут к микрофону, что-то делают невпопад или не согласны с правилом конкурса?

Понимаю, что все расписывать тут никто не будет, но, может быть, вы поделитесь полезными ссылками? Я столько всего уже прочла в Интернете, но прямых ответов на мои вопросы не нашла.

Что предстоит мне: компания на 100 человек в формате встречи пользователей проекта и администрации, конкурсы, розыгрыши призов, аукцион. С идеями для конкурсов проблем нет: примерный план я расписала. Но вот как строить сценарий — пока не знаю. И вообще как инвертировать свой интернет-опыт в реальный опыт, я не знаю. Буду рада любым советам!

----------


## Курица

*Sve-ta-ta*, Светлана,здравствуйте.



> Порекомендовали ваш форум как кладезь полезной информации для ведущих.


Это действительно так. :Yes4: 



> изучив раздел «Форум ведущих», нашла много полезного на будущее, но осталось много вопросов.


позвольте Вам не поверить, что за день вы смогли изучить, как вы пишете, целый раздел...



> Честно признаюсь, что все сотни страниц десятков тем ИНКУ-батора я не осилила. Читала-читала многое, говорили тут о разном, а мне хотелось бы узнать об основах.


Думаю, конкретной темки, в которой всё разложено по полочкам в Вашем случае, Вы и не найдёте... :Meeting:  Надо уметь "просеивать" информацию, пропускать через себя.И-как магнитом, притягивать к себе то, что именно нужно именно Вам....



> Понимаю, что все расписывать тут никто не будет





> но, может быть, вы поделитесь полезными ссылками?


Попробую :Yes4: 



> как ведущий может расположить к себе зрителей?
> Как привлечь внимание, если участникам застолья интереснее говорить друг с другом? И нужно ли их вообще отвлекать в таком случае?
> Что делать, если участники стесняются выходить на конкурсы? Или участвуют в них вяло, тормозят?
> Каких типичных ошибок следует избегать ведущему?


На многие из этих вопросов ответы найдёшь у Марьи в курилке
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=382 
Но вход туда после испытательного срока(месяц на форуме и более 30 информативных сообщений)




> Как должен выглядеть ведущий? Есть ли определенные требования к одежде или прическе? Строго, нарядно, избегать юбок или высоких каблуков, например.


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=50005 
Это в темке "Тамаду встречают по одёжке...одежда какая?", но туда тоже СРАЗУ, сходу-не попадёшь...
Остаётся одно-читать Форум и общаться.... :Derisive:  и двери Вам откроются :Aga:

----------


## ufimez

Здравствуйте уважаемые!
Нахожусь в начале, надеюсь очень длинного пути творчества и развлечения!
Обожаю эту деятельность, надеюсь все у нас у всех получится!
Желаю всем успехов!  :Smile3:

----------


## Чалыкушу

Здравствуйте,Курочка!Я уже писала  в этой теме,но вот с вами пообщаться не довелось,меня поддержала Алина,спасибо ей большое! На форуме я каждый день,можно сказать,что не выхожу из него.




> За месяц открытые разделы начала на второй круг читать. Когда остальные открылись- недели хватило. Читала не выборочно, а все подряд.



Я уже четвертый месяц сутками читаю ,но даже маленькую часть всего форума не осилила,не представляю,как можно за месяц два раза перечитать всё...

----------


## ufimez

тоже кстати заметил закрытые темы, достаточно ли просто читать чтобы темы начали открываться, т.е. месяц подождать или еще надо постить?

----------


## Курица

Отвечаю красавцу Ильшату из Уфы, который пока ещё не понял, где он...(см.его слова над авой :Girl Blum2: 




> тоже кстати заметил закрытые темы, достаточно ли просто читать чтобы темы начали открываться, т.е. месяц подождать или еще надо постить?


ПОСТить  :Taunt:  надо, дорогой мой, и ещё КАк постить!!! Делиться... :Yes4: материалом, эмоциями, мыслями...ну-всем, что имеешь (даже хорошим настроением и лишними-если они есть-деньгами) :Grin: 
Потому что сим-сим откроется после месяца на Форуме и не менее 30-приготовился вникнуть, да?-*РЕЗУЛЬТАТИВНЫХ* - сообщений, а не типа:"Вау, как у вас круто! И я хочу! :Yahoo:

----------


## Инна-Ника

Здравствуйте, Курочка, спасибо Вам за помощь и разьяснения, нам, глупеньким новичкам.. У меня к Вам большая просьба.. подскажите пожалуйста как можно загружать сюда музыку, фото.. у меня много полезной информации, но как загружать её в темки -не знаю.. кроме, как написать сообщение ничего не могу..

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте,Курочка!Я уже писала в этой теме,но вот с вами пообщаться не довелось,меня поддержала Алина,спасибо ей большое! На форуме я каждый день,можно сказать,что не выхожу из него.


а по числу сообщений,Светлан, этого не видно!!!!



> Я уже четвертый месяц сутками читаю


А надо ещё и писАть... :Yes4: Только тогда общение перейдёт в дружбу... И тебя поддержит не только Алина, а весь Ин Ку... 
Тем более что ты из Казахстана, а это у нас страна, знаменитая своими Петропавловскими Тоями (встречами форумчан Ин-КУ), которые совсем скоро будут занесены в книгу рекордов Гинесса как самые насыщенные эмоциями встречи друзей по счастью быть Ведущими (за собой народ на праздниках)...
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=123273 - тебе в эту темку,Свет, срочно надо глянуть и написать там о себе!!!

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте, Курочка


Здравствуйте,*Инна-Ника* 



> спасибо Вам за помощь и разьяснения, нам, *глупеньким новичкам*..


 :Blush2: да нет :Nono: ...среди моих знакомых новичков ни одного с диагнозом "дебильность" я не заметила...Сюда приходят не случайные и умные люди! Так что тут я с тобой не соглашусь, извини!



> одскажите пожалуйста как можно загружать сюда музыку, фото.. у меня много полезной информации, но как загружать её в темки -не знаю.. кроме, как написать сообщение ничего не могу..


А хочешь скажу-почему? Потому что ты прошла мимо темки. в которой ВСЕ ЭТО стопиццот раз написано и разжёвано.
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=123273 
Только-она начата очень давно-когда был еще старый форум и старый движок, и объяснения А КАК??? не соответствуют теперешней действительности, поэтому читай её года этак с 2011-го-не прогадаешь!!!

Поверь-там всё есть, и даже -больше!

И этот совет-ВСЕМ новичкам. Чтоб не отрывать время старожилов на такие очевидные вещи.
Я извиняюсь...
Вы же, купив вещь, читаете Инструкцию? А почему на Форуме вы этого не делаете, можно поинтересоваться? :Blush2:

----------


## Инна-Ника

Спасибо большое.. последую Вашему совету.. по поводу "глупенькой" я имею ввиду только себя.. пока не могу разобраться во многом, но буду стараться

----------


## Курица

> по поводу "глупенькой" я имею ввиду только себя..


 :Grin: ну-ну...
Фёдор Михалыч Достоевский говаривал:"Дурак, признавшийся, что он дурак, есть уже не дурак!" :Yes4:

----------


## Аннабель

Всем-всем доброго дня и прекрасного воскресного утра. Что-то совсем меня везде заблокировали и не знаю за какие провинности, видимо заслужила.

----------


## Аннабель

*Курица*, 
 А у меня готов отчет по акции в поддержку деток больных раком, только вот не знаю куда выложить, чтобы не напутать чего. как подскажете?

----------


## Аннабель

> да нет...среди моих знакомых новичков ни одного с диагнозом "дебильность" я не заметила...Сюда приходят не случайные и умные люди! Так что тут я с тобой не соглашусь, извини!


А приятно -то как.))))

----------


## Курица

> Что-то совсем меня везде заблокировали и не знаю за какие провинности, видимо заслужила.


в смысле???? Как это-заблокировали? Ань, ты о чем?
У заблокированных красным напечатано:Заблокирован, а ты у нас со статусом "Пользователь", так что ты мне это брось!
С твоим стажем на форуме и количеством сообщений ты в очень многие разделы должна быть вхожа.
Объясни, что ты имеешь в виду?



> отчет по акции в поддержку деток больных раком, только вот не знаю куда выложить, чтобы не напутать чего. как подскажете?


думаю, сюда - http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136283

----------


## Аннабель

> в смысле???? Как это-заблокировали? Ань, ты о чем?


Татьяночка, моя хорошая, пошла в нашу беседочку Флуридостан..., а ответить никому не могу, пишет тема закрытая. Уж и не знаю в чем дело. Думаю, что потерялась на несколько дней, может поэтому?

----------


## Аннабель

> С твоим стажем на форуме и количеством сообщений ты в очень многие разделы должна быть вхожа.
> Объясни, что ты имеешь в виду?


Аннабель, вы не имеете прав для доступа к этой странице. Это может быть вызвано несколькими причинами:
Ваш аккаунт имеет недостаточно прав для доступа к этой странице. Вы пытаетесь редактировать чьё-то сообщение, использовать административные полномочия или прочие опции ограниченного доступа?
Вы пытаетесь написать сообщение, но ваш аккаунт отключён администрацией или ожидает активации., вот что выдает мне...(((

----------


## Курица

> Татьяночка, моя хорошая, пошла в нашу беседочку Флуридостан..., а ответить никому не могу, пишет тема закрытая


 :Yahoo: вон оно что...успокойся.
Ань...
КАКОЙ том Флудористана закрыт? 15-ый? А в последнем посту разве адрес на новый том не оставлен? Или у Анечки от страха глазки перестали видеть? :Taunt: 
Просто у нас, как более 1000 постов мы нафлудим, переезд происходит-в новый Дом-Том,Ань!!!!!



> Таня, я, чтобы опять не потеряться, на чемоданах уже сижу))))))) Скоро, да?





> Начинаю собирать чемодан...и готовлюсь к переезду...скоро полночь...





> пароли и явки - тут 
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...36#post4470336

----------


## Аннабель

> Просто у нас, как более 1000 постов мы нафлудим, переезд происходит-в новый Дом-Том,Ань!!!!!


Так я переезд проспала, ах будь она неладна, голова моя садовая.))) А я тут панику навожу, все. бегу,бегу.... Уж и заскучала без Флудилочки....)))

----------


## Аннабель

> пароли и явки - тут 
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...36#post4470336


Да что же это таое , ну никак не соображу я чего-то. опять выкидывает.

----------


## Курица

> Да что же это таое , ну никак не соображу я чего-то. опять выкидывает.


Ань, а вот так пробуй: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137002

----------


## Аннабель

> Ань, а вот так пробуй:


Ой, да Тундра я непроходимая,я наш Флудористан Флуридостаном обозвала,вот и не находилось такой страницы в поиске, все нашла, бегу, бегу....

----------


## Вожатенок

Добрый день ВСЕМ жителям большого дома ИН-ку!! Меня зовут Даша. Когда-то давным-давно я была активным пользователем Плюс-МСК, потом плавно перешла сюда (может даже кто-то помнит Вожатенка из Саратова  :Smile3:  А вдруг?). Но из-за того, что вышла замуж, переехала в другой город, занялась творчеством и год назад родила сына мой пыл в общении на форуме поиссяк. Полгода назад я опять попала на форум и пропала. Читала, думала, переживала вместе с вами. И вот сегодня пришло сообщение от Татьяны Курочки. И меня аж кольнуло. Действительно! Хватит сидеть в тени)) Пора выйти на свободу! 

Я 6 лет занимаюсь организацией праздников, а 3 года плотно именно проведением тематических свадеб. Кому интересно, вот моя группа http://vk.com/fabrika_kreativa Надеюсь, что вновь вольюсь в дружную семью)) И смогу быть полезной!

----------


## Курица

> И вот сегодня пришло сообщение от Татьяны Курочки. И меня аж кольнуло.


Иногда укол бывает с витаминами,Дарёнка!!! :070: 



> Надеюсь, что вновь вольюсь в дружную семью)) И смогу быть полезной!


даже ничуть не сомневаюсь, только...не исчезай !! :Aga:

----------


## Вожатенок

Есть не исчезать!! как сказал бы мой супруг :Smile3:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Надеюсь, что вновь вольюсь в дружную семью


Считай, что влилась!  :Yes4: 
Только, пожалуйста - больше не "спать"!
Ты на форуме пять лет, тебя спокойно можно было бы вписать в список корифеев, так, что навёрстывай упущенное  :flower: 




> И вот сегодня пришло сообщение от Татьяны Курочки. И меня аж кольнуло.


А Татьяне низкий поклон - разбудила спящую красавицу (колись - поцелуем?  :Grin: ).




> как сказал бы мой супруг


А почему "БЫ"?

----------


## Вожатенок

Руслан, я в 2008-2009 еще писала, а потом завертелась ТАКАЯ жизнь.. что не до форума просто стало)) а вот сейчас я снова в строю)) Кстати, твоя страничка у меня даже в контакте в закладках! Очень нравится твой стиль))

А "БЫ" из-за того, что он лейтенант запаса. и воинские словечки использует редко, но метко))

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Кстати, твоя страничка у меня даже в контакте в закладках! Очень нравится твой стиль))


Обычно мужчины должны комплименты раздаривать барышням, а тут с точностью наоборот))))))))))))))))

----------


## Вожатенок

> Обычно мужчины должны комплименты раздаривать барышням, а тут с точностью наоборот))))))))))))))))


Я люблю говорить комплименты, если человек этого заслуживает!  :Yes4:

----------


## Ася Грин

Всем здравствуйте!!! Вот уже пару месяцев, как зарегистрировалась на этом форуме и только сейчас решила познакомиться со всеми поближе. По профессии я - музыкант, частенько играю на различных мероприятиях, но мечтаю попробовать себя в качестве ведущей, сейчас занимаюсь написанием сценария, скорее даже просмотром всей той информации, которая на данный момент доступна для меня, как для новичка. Очень надеюсь, что из моей затеи что-нибудь получится. На этом форуме все действительно, как одна дружная семья, стоит только к кому-нибудь обратиться и тебе сразу помогут. Спасибо.

----------


## Курица

*Ася Грин*, и тебе спасибо на добром слове,девочка.




> сейчас занимаюсь написанием сценария, скорее даже просмотром всей той информации, которая на данный момент доступна для меня, как для новичка.


то есть пока работаешь геологом...Но это вполне объяснимо и простительно,Ась, тем более что первые шаги по выходу на поверхность ты уже предприняла-умничка!



> На этом форуме все действительно, как одна дружная семья


 :Blush2: ну. это, как бы, на первый взгляд...
НО



> стоит только к кому-нибудь обратиться и тебе сразу помогут


вот с этим согласна.Стараемся.

Так что начинай общаться ближе, ок? В тех темках, куда есть доступ. :Aga:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Очень надеюсь, что из моей затеи что-нибудь получится.


Не "что нибудь" - получится твой личный шедевр и не один  :Yes4: 




> первые шаги по выходу на поверхность ты уже предприняла-умничка!


 :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4: 





> Так что начинай общаться ближе, ок? В тех темках, куда есть доступ.


Асенька - именно так, если не знаешь куда "пойти" в темы для общения, Татьяна Курочка, я, и многие из нас тебе помогут в навигации:




> стоит только к кому-нибудь обратиться и тебе сразу помогут.

----------


## Ася Грин

Спасибо Вам Татьяна и Роман за столь теплую встречу и радушный прием: smile3: Сразу столько поддержки со всех сторон :Smile3:  Здорово!!!

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

*Ася Грин*, здравствуй!!!Очень рада,что ты решила именно сама написать свой сценарий! Добро пожаловать! Поможем,чем сможем!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Надеюсь, что вновь вольюсь в дружную семью)) И смогу быть полезной!


Дашуня, я тоже очень рада тебя видеть! прекрасно помню, какая ты была заводная, креативная и бесшабашная! Надеюсь, твой пыл не растерялся за этим годы. Располагайся, *ты ведь ДОМА*!

----------


## Вожатенок

> Дашуня, я тоже очень рада тебя видеть! прекрасно помню, какая ты была заводная, креативная и бесшабашная! Надеюсь, твой пыл не растерялся за этим годы. Располагайся, *ты ведь ДОМА*!


МАРИИИИИИИИИИИИНОЧКААА! Я так ждала твоего сообщения, тк была уверена, что ты меня вспомнишь))) С годами мой пыл только разгорелся)) Я еще больше стала без башни))) Обнимаааюююююююю!!! Держу кулачки, что пройдет немного времени и мы встретимся на какой-н встрече ведущих)) УРА! Я реально дома! (сейчас вспоминаю плюс-мск. жаль, что многие потерялись((( ээхх.. )

----------


## Анастасия30

Добрый день, уважаемые форумчане! Меня зовут Анастасия! Давно зарегестрировалась на форуме, но познакомится официально и пытаться что-то писать в разделы осмелилась только сейчас! Огромный интерес к профессии тамады возник совсем недавно, очень много лет за спиной педагогической деятельности с детьми, работа в детском оздоровительном центре педагогом-организатором. Очень нравится проводить свадьбы, пока их в моем арсенале за полгода 6, но  я думаю, что это только начало и хотелось бы благодаря форуму,  личностям- профессионалам своего дела, которые общаются здесь, оттачивать мастерство в этой области и  конечно делиться своими достижениями и идеями.

----------


## Nika75

Доброго времени суток, дорогие  ведущие и  организаторы  хорошего настроения! Меня звать Вероника, стаж работы на праздниках около трех лет. Форум добрый, замечательный, рада, что  когда то забрела сюда. Желаю всем  успехов в  работе и благодарных клиентов!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*Анастасия30*, 
*Nika75*, милости просим  :Yes4:

----------


## Элен

> Я так ждала твоего сообщения, тк была уверена, что ты меня вспомнишь


Дашулька, а меня помнишь? Мы с тобой беседовали по душам. Ты чего ж так долго не появлялась? Всё по лагерям, да по лагерям? :Grin:

----------


## Вожатенок

> Дашулька, а меня помнишь? Мы с тобой беседовали по душам. Ты чего ж так долго не появлялась? Всё по лагерям, да по лагерям?


Элен, что-то припоминаю)) Я всё по СеверАм моталась)))

----------


## Ася Грин

> Ася Грин, здравствуй!!!Очень рада,что ты решила именно сама написать свой сценарий! Добро пожаловать! Поможем,чем сможем!


Спасибо, Катенька!  :Smile3:

----------


## PAN

> Дашулька, а меня помнишь? Мы с тобой беседовали по душам.


С этой дафачкой многие беседовали...)))
*Вожатенок*, 
вАпрос тот же - Ты меня помнишь???... :Grin: 

И не смей отнекиваться........ :Vah:

----------


## Вожатенок

> С этой дафачкой многие беседовали...)))
> *Вожатенок*, 
> вАпрос тот же - Ты меня помнишь???...
> 
> И не смей отнекиваться........


ПАША!! Еще бы!!!!!!!! Сколько песен мы перепели)) ЁЁЁ! И самое прикольное, что я попала на форум в 2003-2004. Мне тогда было около 17 лет. А сейчас всё 25!! Можно сказать, что выросла вместе с вами)))))))))))))))

----------


## Кума

Доброго времени суток!!! Я новичок, и так рада Вашему гостеприимству! Очень восхищена мастерами форума, сколько идей, сколько советов, сколько добра и заботы под крылышком у курочки! Спасибо!  :Blush2:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Доброго времени суток!!! Я новичок, и так рада Вашему гостеприимству!


Ну давай познакомимся - хоть ты полтора года на форуме как зарегистрирована, а имени ни в профиле ни в авто подписи нет :Meeting: 
Расскажи кто ты и чем занимаешься.
С этого пункта предлагаю начать общение  :Yes4:

----------


## Позитиффф

Доброго времени суток, уважаемые форумчане! Целый месяц, после регистрации, я ощущала себя атомом в огромной и непонятной для меня Вселенной ( я и сейчас себя ощущаю именно так), но всё же, с лёгкой руки Марьи, я наконец то поняла с чего надо начать и в какую дверь постучаться!!! 
Если, где-то, по неопытности что то сделаю не так... не ругайте сильно, пожалуйста. Всегда готова к общению!

----------


## sv-nn5

форумчане!!!я провела свой первый ДР сегодня!!!!!!!эмоций просто не пересчитать!!!сценарий с мужем готовили и отрабатывали около недели...но когда вышла в зал - перекроила на ходу весь сценарий, позабывала слова...слова при этом путались(((( но положение спасало открытость гостей, позитивный настрой, дорогой муж под боком, который тоже переживал (а вдвоем как говорится веселей)))), но гости благодарили, именинница попросила остаться еще на часик!!!!уфффффф...  


в связи с еще не остывшими воспоминаниями можно ли задать вопрос...
как долго вы даете гостям на перекус в первое (поздравительное) застолье? мне все время казалось, что люди скучают ждут конкурсов и поэтому сценарий был перекроен, стала проводить конкурсы не соблюдая лимит времени...как уйти от чувства, что обязана проводить конкурс на конкурсе????

----------


## Курица

> форумчане!!!я провела свой первый ДР сегодня!!!!!!!эмоций просто не пересчитать!!!


Светлана, это замечательно. что эмоции переполняют!!!



> гости благодарили, именинница попросила остаться еще на часик!!!!уфффффф...


Значит, будешь продолжать.
А, чтобы иметь за плечами такие сильные тылы, как наш Форум, общайся.
Знакомься. Пиши свое мнение-не обязательно фишки и сценарии...Я посмотрела твои сообщения.
некоторые из них-увы, просто односложные предложения оценочного плана :Meeting: 




> в связи с еще не остывшими воспоминаниями можно ли задать вопрос...
> как долго вы даете гостям на перекус в первое (поздравительное) застолье? мне все время казалось, что люди скучают ждут конкурсов и поэтому сценарий был перекроен, стала проводить конкурсы не соблюдая лимит времени...как уйти от чувства, что обязана проводить конкурс на конкурсе????


думаю, после любого тоста надо давать как минимум одну песню на "поесть"(это пока идет первый стол-тосто-поздравительный, перемежающийся застолками и фоновыми пеСЬНями), затем-танц.-курительная пауза, 2 стол-это и есть -развлекаловка-игры....это очень кратенько...
Подробне... ты знаешь, об этом я рассуждаю целых сорок постов подряд в темке для начинающих ведущих -в Городе Мастеров на Кухне Юбилея. Но вход туда-после испытательного срока...месяц на форуме и 30 результативных постов. :Yes4: 
Поэтому советую тебе стать"своей" на форуме, пиши, общайся вот тут, во всех открытых темках...
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=276 
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=120 
ГОВОРИ (в смысле_пиши ) обо всем. о чем думаешь, что тебя волнует.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Всегда готова к общению!


Вот и умничка  :flower: 




> но когда вышла в зал - перекроила на ходу весь сценарий,


Молодец, значит мыслишь верно.





> в связи с еще не остывшими воспоминаниями можно ли задать вопрос...


Татьяна Курочка ответила достаточно ёмко, добавить нечего, так как солидарен с ней.

----------


## Курица

*Nika75*, 
*Кума*, 
*Позитиффф*, 
приветствую ВАС в этой темке!!! Общаться, общаться и еще раз общаться, как говорил великий...Форум! :Grin:  А самое лёгкое и нтересное "чтиво", где еще и свои пять копеек ВЫ вполне сможете вставить- тут
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=36272&page=48

----------


## gurik

А потому уже давно для себя придумали формулу - "Жить на форуме нужно так, чтобы не стыдно было встретиться в реальной жизни..." 
Доброе время суток!!! Я здесь впервые читаю, вчитываюсь даже, много нравится мыслей и высказываний, и не знаю писать - то можно?! но Ваша фраза зацепила за живое!!!!! Вот реально так!!! И хочется, чтобы добра больше  и позитива было, а сталкиваясь с негативом находить силы и отвечать позитивом!!! и в реальности и в интернете!!!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> и не знаю писать - то можно?!


Можно и нужно  :Yes4: 
Давно пора)))))))))))))))

----------


## gurik

А дома или по дороге домой осмысливаешь мероприятие, что отлично. что в следующий раз надо сделать лучше, я вот отъехать не могу минут 5-10 пока эмоции по полкам рассядутся, а казусы у меня были с именами молодоженов. Одна папа жениха сказанул! Молодожены  - Лена и Игорь, и папа встает и говорит: "Дорогие мои, Игорь и Юлечка!!!!" и зал замер... не было у Игоря девушек с таким именем, и родственников даже... папа в шоке и понимала, что надо спасать, опыта толком еще не было... и я сказала, значит дочка родится - Юлей будет, дед взял и заранее решил, все улыбнулись, а через год дочь Юлей назвали)))) На радость деду!!!!

----------


## gurik

Здравствуйте, Всем!!! Меня зовут Елена, я к Вам со второго раза попала, первый просто не смогла, великий гений из пятого отряда))) Но все же с хорошим путеводителем - коллегой по мероприятиям получилось сегодня!!!! Ура!!! Надеюсь, что примите в свою семью! О творчестве: Мы еще в детстве на домашних тусовках пели под баян)), сценки ставили, костюмы придумывали и из маминых помад и карандашей лица гримировали, потом лагерь - экспедиция "Радуга" случился наш, днем по окрестностям ходили, а вечерами творили, на фото мне воспитатели написали "нашей артистке"... на следующей год приехала вожатой, через два года воспитателем и понеслось... руководитель Клуба Старшеклассников, Ассоциация Учащейся Молодежи...и случайно предложили провести корпоратив День Энергетика+ Новый год... Провела в 22 года на Внуковском ремонтном заводе в подмосковье... а потом свадьбы, Юбилеи... Но только в работе со старшеклассниками была команда, когда мы творили вместе!!!!! А теперь на свадьбах, юбилеях принося радость и праздник не хватает той сумасшедшей команды, надеюсь здесь избавиться от этой нехватки!!! Детскими праздниками занимаюсь с 1 июня 1999г. Взрослыми с декабря 2005г. Хочу быть с вами!!! Спасибо!!! Вы тут всех знаете, а я пока не кого(((

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> и я сказала, значит дочка родится - Юлей будет,


Молодец  :flower: 
Справилась с ситуацией!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Надеюсь, что примите в свою семью!


Уже принята!





> Хочу быть с вами!!!


Уверен, что взаимно!
Главное - общайся!
Если нужна будет помощь в навигации по форуму или возникнут вопросы - смело задавай.
А главное - *общение*, обмен опытом, знаниями, идеями!
Именно для единомышленников этот форум создан.
Удачи и бесконечного приятного общения!

----------


## gurik

Спасибо!!! О, Да!! помощь в навигации понадобится!!! Еще как!!! я еще очень хочу попасть на обучение, которое проходит в академии онлайн, но как вопрос еще тот))) Но если есть вопрос - где-то и ответ))))

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> помощь в навигации понадобится!!!


Эта ссылка первая, которую стоит посетить:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128672

А эта ссылка на часто задаваемые вопросы технического характера:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028

А эти ссылки на различные темы, надеюсь доступ к большинству точно будет:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136173
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=133783
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=134075
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135322
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105406
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=82395
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=36272
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=37048
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129448
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136077

Для начала достаточно.
Но лучше тебе подскажет хозяюшка этой темы Татьяна Курочка - она более давний, и всеми почитаемый, уважаемый пользователь.




> я еще очень хочу попасть на обучение, которое проходит в академии онлайн, но как вопрос еще тот)))


На этот вопрос она точно даст ответ.
По поводу допуска на все темы - тебе нужно набрать (точнее написать) более 30-ти, по возможности информативных сообщений, тогда все темы будут тебе открыты.
Ты на форуме зарегистрирована почти год назад, а сообщений пока пять (это с теми включительно, что только что написала) - общайся, можно и в этой теме, задавай вопросы - и всё у тебя будет ХОРОШО!

----------


## gurik

так мне просто повезло, что логин и пароль совпали, я ж регистрировалась заново сегодня нажала на вход  и оп, а тут есть))) тогда я видимо шла куда не надо, и не попала никуда)))) и все сообщения это сегодня)) а информативные это как? Какая информация в них должна быть? Спасибо за ссылки буду ссылаться))) или ссылиться)))

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> а информативные это как?


Скажем, отвечу от "обратного":
Есть сообщения такого характера - Круто; Спасибо; Здорово; Классно; Я согласна; и т.д.
Пару слов не несущих ни какой информации или смайлик - это уже сообщение, но не информативное.
А вот ты задавала вопросы, рассказала о себе - и т.д. эти сообщения несут информацию - к примеру - на твой, вполне уместный вопрос, ты получила соответствующий ответ, кто то хотел бы тот же вопрос задать, но благодаря тебе на этот вопрос есть ответ.
Ну, сумбурно ответил, но надеюсь мысль поняла.
К стати - у тебя уже шесть сообщений.
Но только не гонись за количеством - гонись за качеством.

----------


## gurik

О, Руслан, так мы с вами почти земляки!!!! Родители мои выросли в Жуковке!!! Частенько там бываем!!! а в аптеке на Ленинав Брянске, коктейль кислородный как в детстве)))) Приятненько!!!! А я вообще всегда за качество, вот писать и говорить с детства люблю))) как заикаться перестала, наверстываю)))

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> О, Руслан, так мы с вами почти земляки!!!!


Привет, Леночка, значит мы земляки!!!!!!!!
Брянских на этом форуме много.
А как судьба в Десногорск то закинула???

Да, рекомендую установить фото на аватарку.
А что бы каждый раз тебя не спрашивали как звать - установи в автоподписи своё имя.

----------


## gurik

Грандиозная стройка САЭС привела сюда много молодежи))) Строить и жить, и вот мы дети их живем и пытаемся жизнь строить))))

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*gurik*, вот в качестве автоподписи ты установила такую фразу:
"Существует 2 типа людей: Те, которые собираются что-то делать и те, которые ДЕЛАЮТ!"
Добавь своё имя. Так проще будет другим пользователям к тебе обращаться.

----------


## ирена74

> Вы тут всех знаете, а я пока не кого(


Ленка, это как это никого не знаешь???  :Blink:  А я?!   :Girl Blum2:  А теперь и Руслан?!  :Ok:  Молодец, быстро учишься!

----------


## gurik

Это тебе спасибо!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Ильич

> я провела свой первый ДР сегодня!!!!!!!эмоций просто не пересчитать!!!сценарий с мужем готовили и отрабатывали около недели..


Сценарий это отстой. Он никогда не воплощается в жизнь. Ты сама в этом убедилась



> но когда вышла в зал - перекроила на ходу весь сценарий,


Поэтому что бы не забывать слова 


> позабывала слова...слова при этом путались


 их просто не надо учить.... логично?. Ведь если слов не знаешь, то и не забудешь.
Пиши сценарный план. Что за чем. И отрабатывай отдельные эпизоды этого плана. Тогда легко эпизоды вставлять и выбрасывать без сожаления. И больше говори прозой, от себя и главное искренне. Это ценят. А декламацию заученного текста не ценят у взрослых, а у детей на табуретке  даже приветствуют.
Отвечу на развеселивший меня вопрос:



> как долго вы даете гостям на перекус в первое (поздравительное) застолье?


Гости едят ровно столько сколько звучит музыкальная пауза между эпизодами от 2 до 5 мин. Вот в это время тамада молчит, а гости едят. А когда музыка кончилась, вступает тамада со своими застольными заморочками и после опять музыка и снова тамада и так на протяжении 35-45 мин.



> мне все время казалось, что люди скучают ждут конкурсов


Ошибаисси. Не ждут, не скучают. Накидываются водочкой и закусывают. а вот когда пять рюмок выпьют, покурят.. можно их тормошить.




> ..как уйти от чувства, что обязана проводить конкурс на конкурсе


С возрастом пройдет. :Grin: 
Кстати вопрос. Хоть какие-нибудь застольные тосты ты говоришь? Или сплошные конкурсы? С гостями ты разговариваешь?

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Кстати вопрос. Хоть какие-нибудь застольные тосты ты говоришь?


Лично я использую интерактив, тосты предоставляю гостям (как правило их много, и все желают что то пожелать), но если есть возможность (точнее соответствующая ситуация) то с удовольствием говорю.
НО, у меня этих тостов так мало, те что есть в копилке - не моё (в смысле не легли мне на душу), вот, Ильич, если можно - ваш любимый тост в студию, я и наверняка остальные будут в восторге (извини за наглость  :Blush2: ).

----------


## Ася Грин

А можно поподробнее что такое интерактив ведущего? Частенько это слово встречаю на форуме, но так до конца и не поняла что это такое.

----------


## KAlinchik

> что такое интерактив ведущего?


живое общение с публикой)

----------


## Курица

> что такое интерактив ведущего? Частенько это слово встречаю на форуме, но так до конца и не поняла что это такое.





> живое общение с публикой)


  ага, и часто-  в режиме живого диалога(вопрос-ответ), а не монологической речи ведущего. Вспомни Яна Арлазорова, мастера этого жанра :Aga: 
Смотреть тут

----------


## Ася Грин

Спасибо, ну, так я и представляла, просто слово такое заморское - интерактив, а в принципе это диалог между ведущим и гостями.

----------


## Олесинья

Дорогие мои. Наконец то и я хочу отчитаться о проведенных праздниках. С проблемами здесь редко бываю, ребенок болеет. Но про вас не забываю. Все налаживается по-тихоньку. Провела тут 2 юбилея подряд 60лет и 50лет муж и жена вместе праздновали. Сначала боялась дико, все таки это были первые "взрослые" юбилеи у меня. Но как оказалось зря боялась. Все прошло на УРА!!! Народ такой замечательный и веселый попался. Веселились, плясали в конкурсах участвовали с удовольствием. Столько теплых слов и спасибо от них услышала. Так приятно было. Правда выжата была, как лимон. Если бы не форум с вашими идеями. Что-то и свое добавляю. придумываю. Вот теперь решили и супругу подобрать какую-нибудь програмку, чтобы мог меня подменить если что.

----------


## TanyaSTYLE

Всем привет  :Smile3: 
Пока я читаю форум, будем знакомиться здесь  :Tender: 
С удовольствием отвечу на все вопросы.

----------


## PAN

> С удовольствием отвечу на все вопросы.


На моей памяти на этом форуме было несколько сотен юзеров из Израиля.....
И у всех есть знак вопроса...))) Это игра???...

*TanyaSTYLE*, не спрашивай, говори, что есть - мы ответим... :Grin:

----------


## TanyaSTYLE

PAN, отвечаю на поставленный тобой дружелюбный вопрос :)

Я бы не стала так прямолинейно связывать юзеров из Израиля с еврейской темой. Сейчас в Израиле очень много уроженцев бывших республик покойного СССР, не имеющих еврейских корней. То, что подавалось раньше, как "еврейский юмор", воспринимается, как профанация и не пользуется здесь успехом ни в "русских", ни в "еврейских" компаниях. "Это игра?" не качает.

Мне хочется обсудить несколько тем с уважаемым форумом, но, как новичку мне пока не доверено открывать темы, а оффтопа я избегаю. Пока я буду говорить только в тех темах, в которых мне есть, что сказать :)

----------


## кукуська

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Юля. Живу в Смоленской области. Узнала о вас, ооочень хочется попасть к вам в семью))) я недавно занялась проведением праздников, хочется не стоять на месте, расти и развиваться.  :Blush2:

----------


## Курица

*кукуська*, Юля, здравствуй! Только что-несколько дней назад, тут ещё одна девушка из Десногорска зарегистрировалась,её зовут Лена Гурьянова,на форуме - *gurik*, не знаешь такой, случайно? :Derisive: 



> Всем привет 
> Пока я читаю форум, будем знакомиться здесь


Здравствуйте,тёзка!!!
*TanyaSTYLE*, очень симпатичная аватарка,Таня. Ведь тебя так зовут, да?(это мой первый вопрос). Совершенно правильным путём ты решила пойти, я об этом



> Пока я читаю форум


Пока читаешь те темки, что открыты, уже начнешь понимать, ху ис ху и куда(в какие разделы) тебя больше тянет :Aga: 




> Пока я буду говорить только в тех темах, в которых мне есть, что сказать :)


Эти темы находятся либо в Инкубаторе, либо в Тамадейской беседке.
Есть ещё Республика Флудористан(от какого слова образовалось название темки, думаю, ты поняла, как, впрочем и то, для чего она создана :Meeting: Но именно там ты легко можешь познакомиться с десятком некоторых форумчан поближе.
так что-если будет желание и время -заглядывай! :Aga:

----------


## кукуська

> Только что-несколько дней назад, тут ещё одна девушка из Десногорска зарегистрировалась,её зовут Лена Гурьянова,на форуме - gurik, не знаешь такой, случайно?


 здравствуй, Татьяна! конечно, знаю!!! это моя старшая сестра))) а про ваш классный форум нам поведала еще одна сестра- Ирена74! мы- банда)))

----------


## Курица

> а про ваш классный форум нам поведала еще одна сестра- Ирена74! мы- банда)))


 :Blink: 
да ты что!!!!!!!!!!!
Юлька, дорогая моя!!!! Так, значит, как говорится, "держи кардан"... :Taunt:  
Потому что "Друзья моих друзей - мои друзья!" :Yahoo: 

А ваша банда -правильно я поняла?- та самая, которая  "смех и радость" приносит людям?

----------


## кукуська

> "смех и радость" приносит людям?


 ой, ооочень стараемся!!! сейчас удумали менять концепцию, вот Ирена нас сюда и послала, опыта поднабраться всякого-разного))) "Кардан", он же- "краб", шлю в ответ!!!))) рада знакомству!!!

----------


## Курица

> "Кардан", он же- "краб", шлю в ответ!!!)))


НАШ чел - всю терминологию понимаешь!!! Приглашаю в Республику Флудористан на ПМЖ. Это тут:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137121&page=16

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Живу в Смоленской области.


О, а я в Смоленск в эту среду еду, на конкурс культработника, в качестве ассистента  :Vah:

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Юля. Живу в Смоленской области





> О, а я в Смоленск в эту среду еду, на конкурс культработника, в качестве ассистента


Юля, а твоей маме ЗЯТЬ не нужен? НАШ чел, Ира подтвердит :Grin: 
Пока, может, в качестве "ассистента", а там.... :Ok:  :Meeting: разберётесь :Yahoo: 
Или...ты замужем, Кукусь???? :Blush2: 


*Руслан Шумилов*,  :Taunt: 
 Братец Рус...молчи :Vah: ...я даже знаю, ЧТО бы ты сейчас написал:"Без меня меня женили"! :Taunt:

----------


## ирена74

> НАШ чел, Ира подтвердит


Я им Руслана уже разрекламировала!  :Yes4:  :Ok:  Не успела я опомниться, как Лена, только что зарегистрировавшись, уже с ним мосты навела! Шустрая такая, страсть!  :Grin: 



> Юля, а твоей маме ЗЯТЬ не нужен?


Я, конечно, может быть, не в свое дело лезу... :Blush2:  но там, у мамы, вакантное место зятя уже занято (или нет, Юль?!)  :Blink:

----------


## PAN

*Курица*, 
Тань, темка тоже потяжелела, не пора ли новую наладить???

Заодно и проставишься за новый статус инкубатора... :Grin:

----------


## TanyaSTYLE

Здравствуйте,тёзка!!!
*TanyaSTYLE*, очень симпатичная аватарка,Таня. Ведь тебя так зовут, да?(это мой первый вопрос). 

Эти темы находятся либо в Инкубаторе, либо в Тамадейской беседке.Есть ещё Республика Флудористан(от какого слова образовалось название темки, думаю, ты поняла, как, впрочем и то, для чего она создана :Meeting: Но именно там ты легко можешь познакомиться с десятком некоторых форумчан поближе.
так что-если будет желание и время -заглядывай! :Aga: [/QUOTE]

Спасибо, тёзка  :Smile3: 

Да, я - Таня, аватарка - это я на карнавале, читаю, по возможности, все, на что хватает времени, а Флудористан отложила было именно из-за "страшного" слова "флуд", видимо, напрасно... Пойду посмотрю, что там происходит, спасибо за навигацию  :Smile3:

----------


## TanyaSTYLE

Упс! как-то не так процитировалось :) Это было Тане Курице :)

----------


## Курица

> Тань, темка тоже потяжелела, не пора ли новую наладить???


Слушаю и повинуюсь, мой господин!!!! :Aga: 
[IMG]http://f11.********info/org/5d39233c6bd29b8b31279c8a3b6b0a8bb243cb135218310.jpg[/IMG] 

Новая темка на эту же тему- *тут*

----------

